# ROFR Thread July to Sept 2021 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*
*January 2021- March 2021 ROFR List*
*April 2021- June 2021 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30

Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12

ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26

Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3

craigster38---$140-$24416-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/12

1eyedpirate---$130-$16838-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26, passed 8/25

WillyB---$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 8/25

Firework---$145-$4526-25-AKV-Sep-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/24

ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26

andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30, passed 8/27

DisneyGirl1721---$165-$11830-60-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-Int'l Seller- sent 7/28, passed 9/1

Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2

Ach222---$145-$12050-80-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 7/26, passed 9/7

Rayspooh---$135-$16358-110-AKV-Jun-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 8/7, passed 9/7

Zachatak---$125-$23471-170-AKV-Feb-93/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/9




*AUL:*


Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 '22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30

natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11

HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/17

mariam1---$110-$48270-400-AUL-Jun-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/24

DisneyTakeAllMyMoney---$120-$16333-120-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 7/27, passed 8/26

mariam1---$113-$25099-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/20


*BCV:*


BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23- sent 6/11, passed 6/30

Keith801---$140-$46152-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/12

mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12

edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10

Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13

vbmedic52---$150-$15625-100-BCV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18

ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16, passed 8/18

kitty-chan---$176-$18162-100-BCV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 7/16, passed 8/24

princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28, passed 8/25

DVChris---$150-$52500-350-BCV-Jun-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/26, passed 9/7

Jimmy Geppetto---$161-$44743-260-BCV-Feb-0/20, 259/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 8/9, passed 9/8

Here4theEars---$160-$25845-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/8

Disneygirl281---$146-$23961-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/10

DisneyMusicMan---$168-$35983-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/23, passed 9/22


*BLT:*


PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11, passed 6/30

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30

TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6

SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12

LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28

FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30

mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/5

Wocka704---$160-$26644-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12

pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/25

pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/31

Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed Closing/ Seller Deceased- sent 6/30, passed 9/8

Sunnyore---$180-$9820-50-BLT-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/23, passed 9/20

Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26, passed 9/26

JRock17---$160-$27212-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 8/29, passed 9/27

MsKellyMouse---$163-$35035-210-BLT-Feb-0/21, 419/22, 210/23- sent 8/26, passed 9/27


*BWV:*


Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14, passed 6/30

LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22, 85/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6

ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/12

TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26

TimTrecker---$175-$5993-30-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/28

MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/11

Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16

tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11

ephebe---$140-$25867-170-BWV-Jun-39/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18

Sarahdactyl---$143-$32526-210-BWV-Mar-2/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18

Derelll---$138-$42200-300-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 330/22, 300/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/25

Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7, passed 9/7

DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/6, passed 9/8

Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13, passed 9/9

weatherman---$149-$19230-125-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15

Krt3626---$145-$34794-222-BWV-Dec-222/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/16


*HH:*


vikkii19---$80-$6048-60-HH-Oct-0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/6

bwbuddy5---$83-$20355-210-HH-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


*OKW:*


MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28, passed 8/2

masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22-ROFR Decision Reversed-sent 7/9, passed 8/10

Taffel---$120-$6933-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 75/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/2

ValW(Seller)---$140-$3617-25-OKW-Dec-0/20, 14/21, 25/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2


*OKW EXTENDED:*


Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 31/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10

havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13

Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/7

dale-n-chip---$120-$45806-350-OKW(E)-Jun-84/20, 350/21, 350/22, 350/23-Int'l seller- sent 9/1, passed 9/29

ILoveMyDVC---$130-$31936-224-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 195/22- sent 8/16, passed 9/30


*PVB:*


Poly Remy---$160-$18290-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/18, passed 7/12

DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/30

TKellegrew---$171-$34999-200-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/30

lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30

DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/3

Dawg74---$160-$20671-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 69/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/5

brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6, passed 8/9

MadameGeoda---$167-$34878-200-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 0/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/10

lexxus379---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15, passed 8/17

Roughians_satchel---$175-$54442-300-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 179/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2

GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/3

Cabius---$168-$9060-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/13, passed 9/9

tripphuff---$165-$29745-175-PVB-Mar-0/20, 175/21, 350/22, 175/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15

Amyeliza (seller)---$189-$12177-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 35/21, 60/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/15

weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16, passed 9/15

Tyler's Dad---$160-$68092-400-PVB-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 8/19, passed 9/16

Krysib---$175-$23472-125-PVB-Feb-0/20, 125/21, 250/22, 125/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 8/20, passed 9/16

macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- Seller pays closing- sent 8/25, passed 9/28

ArtOfAnimationGotMe---$189-$15750-80-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 8/31, passed 9/29

jtmaske---$200-$6267-29-PVB-Oct-0/20, 63/21, 24/22, 29/23-seller pays ‘21 MF- sent 9/8, passed 9/30

tripphuff---$170-$17691-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/27, passed 10/4


*RIV:*

MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26


*SSR:*


Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 (Seller)---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6

disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/12

dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/12

iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29, passed 8/3

Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20/21; INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29, passed 8/4

MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21, passed 8/7

disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10, passed 8/12

Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12

Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13

Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13

hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13, passed 8/14

RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26

swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29, passed 8/30

Cleeevus---$127-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6, passed 9/3

911Momof3---$165-$10892-60-SSR-Jun-60/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/3

pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8

Princesscinderella---$126-$20631-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/12, passed 9/9

ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25, not taken 9/10

softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23-Delayed Closing 10/7/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/13

Phelpsap---$119-$35700-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 216/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/30, passed 9/9

mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22-International Seller- sent 8/31, passed 9/29

Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13, passed 10/4


*VGC:*


TheTroJo---$300-$15691-50-VGC-Dec-0/20, 90/21, 50/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30

LisaDKG---$285-$46318-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/26, passed 8/2

WhipMyRayaHair---$290-$30640-100-VGC-Jun-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/6, passed 8/9

kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10, passed 8/12

natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13

Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27

HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1

JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9, passed 10/01


*VGF:*

nuts---$206-$11100-50-VGF-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/21

kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1

PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/12

MeggiesMom---$181-$37022-200-VGF-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/29

stlrod---$180-$19334-100-VGF-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/22, passed 7/30

MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10

Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 7/12, passed 8/16

MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17

DuffyTheDisneyBear---$180-$28900-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 165/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/23

DKZB---$170-$39624-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 252/21, 220/22-Prorated '21MF on 80 banked- sent 8/12, passed 9/9

jbreen2010---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 144/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/23, passed 9/20



*WL/ BRV:*


thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3, passed 6/28

Quiltsndisney---$115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/2

Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30, passed 8/4

diskate10---$110-$12445-100-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 8/16

gretabull---$112-$25525-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 138/21, 220/22-Seller pays '21MF- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


*WL/ CCV:*


aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/29

Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 196/21, 93/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12

mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5

DBFire---$165-$13600-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 60/21, 75/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5

jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10

kandlsutton---$163-$20154-120-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26

AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31, passed 8/27

andeesings---$160-$13089-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 63/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/9

disneyforsix---$152-$19785-125-CCV-Dec-148/21, 125/22, 125/23-Delayed closing after 10/07-sent 8/5, passed 9/10

Lokie75---$161-$13201-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/23, passed 9/22


*VB:*

gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12

MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10

Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11

Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28, passed 6/21

mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22

Gregb---$72-$50963-600-VB-Oct-0/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11

StuckinKS---$74-$12009-145-VB-Jun-0/20, 65/21, 145/22- sent 8/14, passed 9/9


*WAITING 


AKV:*



CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 160/23- sent 10/4



*AUL:*

Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14

ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22-Subsidized -sent 9/23

DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23-Seller pays '21MF- sent 9/30


*BCV:*

MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23


*BLT:*



amagicalvegan---$165-$34551-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 7/2

loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7

lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10

Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24


*BWV:*



Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1

BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10


*HH:*




M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2




*OKW:*

BeagleDadVA---$110-$29191-240-OKW-Sep-0/21, 240/22, 240/23- sent 9/20

perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23


*OKW EXTENDED:*



havertown---$139-$15346-100-OKW(E)-Dec-34/20, 35/21, 100/22- sent 8/11

MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15

D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18


*PVB:*



DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 8/30

Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22

Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27


*RIV:*

mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10


*SSR:*



tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15

DKZB---$120-$25553-210-SSR-Jun-0/20, 395/21, 210/22, 210/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/21


*VGC:



VGF:*


adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4


PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10

pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13

DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19


*WL/ BRV:*



Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9

aloeve---$114-$21804-175-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 175/23- sent 9/17

Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29



*WL/ CCV:*


disneyeverlasting---$170-$13883-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/8

Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9

Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10

Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20



*VB:*


Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30



*TAKEN 



AKV:*

revkmnd---$120-$35756-272-AKV-Dec-0/19, 135/20, 272/21, 272/22- sent 6/25, taken 7/28

ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28

andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28

Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, taken 8/24

My3kids1989(Seller)---$132-$21870-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 121/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/10, taken 9/24

Rubybutt---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Apr-0/20, 44/21, 400/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/14, taken 9/29

tripphuff---$120-$19838-150-AKV-Mar-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 9/11, taken 9/29

Jberndt10---$130-$21610-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 351/21, 129/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/29

CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/30


*AUL:



BCV:





BLT:




BWV:




HH:



OKW:*


sgricewich---$108-$24410-220-OKW-Jun-110/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 6/30, taken 7/22

masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30

Nukem83---$118-$13151-100-OKW-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/18, taken 8/3

sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30, taken 8/25

MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/28

sgricewich---$112-$26009-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 118/22, 220/23- sent 8/26, taken 9/16


*OKW EXTENDED:*

ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25, taken 7/28

havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8, taken 7/31


*PVB:





SSR:*

Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15, taken 6/30

Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9

weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28

Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24, taken 7/28

swade95---$127-$15805-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/29

Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5

Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18

CCV---$115-$12761-100-SSR-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/26, taken 8/23

ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/25

DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/27

Lederson23---$125-$25000-200-SSR-Dec-106/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays closing- sent 8/7, taken 9/1

DreamingofDVC---$124-$43080-340-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 340/22, 340/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/1

Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17, taken 9/15

DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22

DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22

DreamingofDVC---$119-$48600-400-SSR-Jun-0/20, 276/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 9/8, taken 9/29


*VGC:




VGF:




WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:*



Jimmy Geppetto---$148-$22929-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/16



*VB:*

lexxus379---$60-$6515-100-VB-Jun-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- Seller pays MF 21, sent 7/16, taken 8/10


----------



## TroJo

Good luck to all this quarter!


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1

Surprised but not surprised….Hope this ends up being a good decision.


----------



## LadybugsMum

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> Surprised but not surprised….Hope this ends up being a good decision.


I hope I hear today as mine was sent on 6/15 too.


----------



## Poly Remy

Poly Remy---$160-$18219-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/18


----------



## cate2

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> Surprised but not surprised….Hope this ends up being a good decision.


That was really fast!! Contrats


----------



## mrsclark

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> Surprised but not surprised….Hope this ends up being a good decision.



This gives me hope that we MIGHT hear back on our contract submitted 6/21 before the big 7/8 move/shut down!


----------



## Minnie2114

Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30


----------



## Chia1974

October 2020 - 0 points
October 2021 - 0 points
October 2022 - 146 points 
150 point contract Oct. UY

Can someone explain how do you already used 2022 UY? I know you can borrow for a trip after Oct. 2021.


----------



## redboat45

Chia1974 said:


> October 2020 - 0 points
> October 2021 - 0 points
> October 2022 - 146 points
> 150 point contract Oct. UY
> 
> Can someone explain how do you already used 2022 UY? I know you can borrow for a trip after Oct. 2021.


is it a delayed close?  That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Chia1974

redboat45 said:


> is it a delayed close?  That's the only thing I can think of.


Closing after 9/22


----------



## FSUSammy

Chia1974 said:


> October 2020 - 0 points
> October 2021 - 0 points
> October 2022 - 146 points
> 150 point contract Oct. UY
> 
> Can someone explain how do you already used 2022 UY? I know you can borrow for a trip after Oct. 2021.


There was a thread in here a week or so ago about this and I think it looks like it must be people transferring points to another contract and doing it that way.


----------



## redboat45

Chia1974 said:


> Closing after 9/22


so they're selling it a full year before they can close. WOW


----------



## FSUSammy

redboat45 said:


> so they're selling it a full year before they can close. WOW


My guess is they meant September 22nd not September 2022 lol


----------



## PsycProfPlum

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> Surprised but not surprised….Hope this ends up being a good decision.


Oh wow!  Still waiting to hear on our sister contract from the same seller sent the same day.  Congrats!


----------



## Chia1974

FSUSammy said:


> My guess is they meant September 22nd not September 2022 lol


Closing 9/22/21


----------



## Lokie75

Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1 

First contract!


----------



## BenjaminLovesTheMouse

BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40,763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23- sent 6/11, passed 6/30


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> Closing after 9/22


Definitely delay contract. Usually the title company sent the signed contract to Disney 2-3 days after the stated date. It will take another 2-3 weeks for the name transfer.


----------



## MAKP2

FSUSammy said:


> My guess is they meant September 22nd not September 2022 lol


I saw at other sites that the closing date is not after April 2022. I have been following different sites and all are crazy. BCV with no points on 2021 nor 2022. Some people have multiple member number and been transferring to their other use year. I am thinking to do the same in a month or two.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


----------



## poofyo101

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


what in the world


----------



## natty650

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


With closing fees, etc. is it even worth going the resale route when the price is this close to direct?


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


Yeah, there’s a BWV for $200, $10 below direct with no points from August 2020. Buying direct you get 25 points to use right away!


----------



## mrsclark

Chia1974 said:


> Yeah, there’s a BCV for $200, $10 below direct with no points from August 2020. Buying direct you get 25 points to use right away!



I thought BCV was $245 direct? And I don’t think there are any current incentives on BCV? I am new to DVC, though, so it is very possible I am wrong.


----------



## Chia1974

mrsclark said:


> I thought BCV was $245 direct? And I don’t think there are any current incentives on BCV? I am new to DVC, though, so it is very possible I am wrong.


My bad it’s BWV! edited


----------



## mrsclark

Chia1974 said:


> My bad it’s BWV! edited


Oh good! We are In the middle of buying 2 BCV resale contracts now and I thought I had really messed up the math and research!


----------



## SarahWI

Lokie75 said:


> Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> First contract!


Congrats!!  All these quick turnarounds are giving me home to clear pre 7/8!


----------



## Emmett2020

Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24

It‘s getting tough to predict whether the ROFR monster will rear it’s head lately, calling this one 50/50.


----------



## Emmett2020

Lokie75 said:


> Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> First contract!


That’s exciting news, keeping our fingers crossed we share your outcome! Congrats!


----------



## Lokie75

Emmett2020 said:


> That’s exciting news, keeping our fingers crossed we share your outcome! Congrats!


Good luck.


----------



## npatellye

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


That is ridiculous. I don’t get it at all.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3, passed 6/28

Passed but forgot to post in the excitement 

This one went through much much quicker than the Poly resale contract we bought a while back.


----------



## FSUSammy

MAKP2 said:


> I saw at other sites that the closing date is not after April 2022. I have been following different sites and all are crazy. BCV with no points on 2021 nor 2022. Some people have multiple member number and been transferring to their other use year. I am thinking to do the same in a month or two.


That's quite a delay! I don't know if I could wait almost an entire year to close.


----------



## dado4

FSUSammy said:


> That's quite a delay! I don't know if I could wait almost an entire year to close.


Exactly! Imagine all the contracts you would see come and go and think to yourself that you coulda had that one! LOL


----------



## kilik64

Tempted to offer 125 on that 30 pointer yall talking about at 166 just to see what happens.

If it was Feb uy i definitely would.


----------



## Rush

kilik64 said:


> Tempted to offer 125 on that 30 pointer yall talking about at 166 just to see what happens.
> 
> If it was Feb uy i definitely would.


It’s listed as only full asking price will be accepted. And the broker is known to not take what they consider “low ball” offers, the rest of the world calls them reasonable offers.


----------



## vikkii19

What's the longest ROFR time you've seen? Have a HH contract that was sent on May 25th and still no news yet. Keep seeing ROFR sent in early June/mid June that came back, but nothing for me. Even sent an email to the broker and he stated nothing was received back yet. Trying to be patient, but sucks when seeing contracts that were sent 2-3 weeks after mine already have an answer lol.


----------



## scheddj

Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14, passed 6/30


----------



## LadybugsMum

I’m just over here checking email every 20 seconds.


----------



## DisneyKim41

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


Is this someone's asking price?  You can ask whatever. That doesn't mean you get it.


----------



## disneyfan123

LadybugsMum said:


> I’m just over here checking email every 20 seconds.



Tell me about it! Our contract went to ROFR June 17; seeing how those with contracts submitted the same week as mine are getting theirs passed already makes me super anxious! Pretty confident ours will pass (SSR at $125/pt, with double points for 2021), but I just want to get on with the sale so that I can book our welcome home trip.


----------



## LadybugsMum

disneyfan123 said:


> Tell me about it! Our contract went to ROFR June 17; seeing how those with contracts submitted the same week as mine are getting theirs passed already makes me super anxious! Pretty confident ours will pass (SSR at $125/pt, with double points for 2021), but I just want to get on with the sale so that I can book our welcome home trip.


Mine was submitted on 6/15 and at least 3 others for that date have gotten word already.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

DisneyKim41 said:


> Is this someone's asking price?  You can ask whatever. That doesn't mean you get it.


Just checked and It’s marked sold! And was listed as firm AP only. I’m sure they got it, I just sold a 25 pt SSR very close to that. It’s crazy!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

vikkii19 said:


> What's the longest ROFR time you've seen? Have a HH contract that was sent on May 25th and still no news yet. Keep seeing ROFR sent in early June/mid June that came back, but nothing for me. Even sent an email to the broker and he stated nothing was received back yet. Trying to be patient, but sucks when seeing contracts that were sent 2-3 weeks after mine already have an answer lol.


Last year I had to wait 45 days for a small contract to clear. It’s wasn’t HHI though


----------



## HIRyeDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> I’m just over here checking email every 20 seconds.


I remember doing that for two months. But I still find myself doing it well after completing the purchase. As if I’m still expecting to see some phantom email from Disney or the resale broker. Craziness!


----------



## Ginamarie

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> Surprised but not surprised….Hope this ends up being a good decision.





FSUSammy said:


> There was a thread in here a week or so ago about this and I think it looks like it must be people transferring points to another contract and doing it that way.


Yes that’s all I can think of.
Some contracts are 0/0/0, and they still want high prices.


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Just checked and It’s marked sold! And was listed as firm AP only. I’m sure they got it, I just sold a 25 pt SSR very close to that. It’s crazy!!


Blah, and this is the problem with the small contracts.  People lose their minds a little when it matches their use year.  ANY day, I would have bought those points direct instead of resale with that pricing.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Ginamarie said:


> Blah, and this is the problem with the small contracts.  People lose their minds a little when it matches their use year.  ANY day, I would have bought those points direct instead of resale with that pricing.


I guess it depends if they have other contracts already. Buying direct thru Disney has a larger initial amount than 25 points. Add on though I get what you are saying.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Blah, and this is the problem with the small contracts.  People lose their minds a little when it matches their use year.  ANY day, I would have bought those points direct instead of resale with that pricing.


My goal was to have one monorail, one DS and one Boardwalk resort. I have BLT now, SSR and CCV in closing. I’d really love BCV and BWV but 2042 is keeping me away. I’m on the waitlist for VGF to add on but I’m not sure if it’s right.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> My goal was to have one monorail, one DS and one Boardwalk resort. I have BLT now, SSR and CCV in closing. I’d really love BCV and BWV but 2042 is keeping me away. I’m on the waitlist for VGF to add on but I’m not sure if it’s right.


Yeah, I can't even look at BCV/BWV at the current pricing.  I wish I had been in the market earlier in the covid season.  Last year's pricing was palpable at least.  I do want to add on, but I'm looking at OKW-E, HHI, and BLT at the moment.  We're also planning an Aulani trip next summer, and I have a feeling I may be in the AUL market after that trip.


----------



## E2ME2

Chia1974 said:


> My goal was to have one monorail, one DS and one Boardwalk resort. I have BLT now, SSR and CCV in closing. I’d really love BCV and BWV but 2042 is keeping me away. I’m on the waitlist for VGF to add on but I’m not sure if it’s right.


Good game plan -- In our "Trifecta" we opted for:
1- Disney Springs Resort (SSR)
1 - EPCOT Resort (BCV)
1 - Animal Kingdom Resort (AKV) "JAMBO"
As we are empty-nesters now, The Magic Kingdom/Monorail access was 4th on our list. (We love AKV theming/pools/savannas)
We only hit MK when we take the GrandKids and, even then, their parents are usually with us also, so they can make the trips over to Magic Kingdom when desired.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> My goal was to have one monorail, one DS and one Boardwalk resort. I have BLT now, SSR and CCV in closing. I’d really love BCV and BWV but 2042 is keeping me away. I’m on the waitlist for VGF to add on but I’m not sure if it’s right.


I am with you. My plan is to buy BCV next summer when the market is calm a little. I don’t mind the 2042. I currently have SSR and Just closed on BLT.


----------



## Chia1974

MAKP2 said:


> I am with you. My plan is to buy BCV next summer when the market is calm a little. I don’t mind the 2042. I currently have SSR and Just closed on BLT.


For the time being. I’d just rent from a BCV or BWV owner 11 month ahead or stay at the Dolphin and Swan they have great rates.


----------



## mtalken

mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> For the time being. I’d just rent from a BCV or BWV owner 11 month ahead or stay at the Dolphin and Swan they have great rates.


Yes that’s my plan. Prior and during COVID I got BWV for $10-$12 distress point  never have luck for BCV yet.


----------



## Tiberella626

Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30

Estoppel came in on 7/1 as well just to let y'all know


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Tiberella626 said:


> Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30
> 
> Estoppel came in on 7/1 as well just to let y'all know


Dang, that is super fast. My estoppel took 3 weeks.


----------



## Tiberella626

HIRyeDVC said:


> Dang, that is super fast. My estoppel took 3 weeks.


I was shocked! We are using Magic Vacation Title because I didn't find this board until after I put in my offer so I didn't know I could pick someone else. Apparently Magic Vacation is one of the slowest. I called our title admin on Friday out of curiosity and about fell out of my chair when she said estoppel was back but our closing is not till August so it would be a while. I politely said that was not going to work we would like to get that moved up, we will see how long it takes to get docs.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Tiberella626 said:


> I was shocked! We are using Magic Vacation Title because I didn't find this board until after I put in my offer so I didn't know I could pick someone else. Apparently Magic Vacation is one of the slowest. I called our title admin on Friday out of curiosity and about fell out of my chair when she said estoppel was back but our closing is not till August so it would be a while. I politely said that was not going to work we would like to get that moved up, we will see how long it takes to get docs.


That’s how it should be in my opinion. I don’t see why Disney can’t do ROFR and estoppel at the same time. My contract also had a slightly delayed closing but I asked for all the final paperwork to be done beforehand so the contract could close immediately after the owners took their trip. Good luck!


----------



## GuitarCarl

vikkii19 said:


> What's the longest ROFR time you've seen? Have a HH contract that was sent on May 25th and still no news yet. Keep seeing ROFR sent in early June/mid June that came back, but nothing for me. Even sent an email to the broker and he stated nothing was received back yet. Trying to be patient, but sucks when seeing contracts that were sent 2-3 weeks after mine already have an answer lol.


If it’s any help, we’ve had a 50pt VB contract in ROFR since that date too. Title company insist they’ve not heard as well. It’s frustrating, we’ve been through this a number of times and not had to wait this long!


----------



## disneyfan123

Does anyone know if the network shutdown that's happening this month affects estoppel? I'm expecting my ROFR to happen before the 18th, but not estoppel. Really want to close asap (who doesn't!) so we can book our trip in February, and I'm hopping that the shutdown won't slow down our sale too much.


----------



## Sandisw

disneyfan123 said:


> Does anyone know if the network shutdown that's happening this month affects estoppel? I'm expecting my ROFR to happen before the 18th, but not estoppel. Really want to close asap (who doesn't!) so we can book our trip in February, and I'm hopping that the shutdown won't slow down our sale too much.



I am going to say yes.  The info on the member website indicates it will even impact ability to add on, so I think anything and everything related to DVC will be on hold.  I am waiting to close on two contracts...one as buyer and one as seller...and its not looking good either will make it to MA before this shutdown.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1


----------



## LisaB

dianasmommie---$147-$14000-90-SSR-Dec-0/19, 90/20, 135/21, 90/22- sent 6/15


----------



## Paul Stupin

Tiberella626 said:


> I was shocked! We are using Magic Vacation Title because I didn't find this board until after I put in my offer so I didn't know I could pick someone else. Apparently Magic Vacation is one of the slowest. I called our title admin on Friday out of curiosity and about fell out of my chair when she said estoppel was back but our closing is not till August so it would be a while. I politely said that was not going to work we would like to get that moved up, we will see how long it takes to get docs.


I’ve used all of the title companies out there, and for me they’ve all been pretty much the same. Sometimes the process happens quickly, sometimes it doesn’t. There are many factors the title companies don’t control that can slow down a closing.


----------



## LadybugsMum

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1


This makes me feel better about my offer on 85 points at $160/pp for BWV that I’m waiting on.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Not surprising, but I passed!   Got the email just 10 min ago. 

LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22, 85/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6


----------



## LisaB

LisaB said:


> LisaB---$147-$14000-90-SSR-Dec-0/19, 90/20, 135/21, 90/22- sent 6/22


----------



## TMichele

Update....looks like my DVC home will be Bay Lake Tower. 

TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

No surprises here (as seller)

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23-(Seller)- sent 6/15, passed 7/6


----------



## vikkii19

vikkii19---$80-$6048-60-HH-Oct-0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/6


----------



## LadybugsMum

vikkii19 said:


> vikkii19---$80-$6048-60-HH-Oct-0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/6



Did they give any reason why it took so much longer for this one to pass?


----------



## vikkii19

LadybugsMum said:


> Did they give any reason why it took so much longer for this one to pass?


Nope, had inquired last week with the broker because so many that were sent after mine already had responses and they didn't have a reason why, just that Disney hadn't responded yet. Not sure if it was lost somehow....if that's even a thing lol. Oh well, at least it passed


----------



## nicstress

Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 '22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30

I was on vacation so I was tardy to the party.


----------



## stlrod

stlrod---$180-$19334-100-VGF-September-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/22


----------



## MadameGeoda

MadameGeoda---$167-$34878-200-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 0/22-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 7/7


----------



## Jen0718

Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30


----------



## nuts

nuts---$206-$11100-50-VGF-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/21


----------



## mrsclark

Are all the experts here thinking we won’t hear anything on ROFR from July 7th-July 20th during the system outage?  If so, it is looking like I am out of luck hearing anything on the contract we submitted 6/21 until 7/21 at the very earliest…

Also when this was first announced, wasn’t the start date 7/8?


----------



## Chia1974

My BLT contract is finally closed today, I passed ROFR on 6/15. DVC will not do any new transfers starting tomorrow till the 20th. When will I see the points being loaded? Impatiently waiting!


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> My BLT contract is finally closed today, I passed ROFR on 6/15. DVC will not do any new transfers starting tomorrow till the 20th. When will I see the points being loaded? Impatiently waiting!



With no transfers for almost 2 weeks, assume not until mid August at the earliest before contract and points.

Unless this shut down will create a new system for things to go faster!


----------



## cate2

Noooo... I thought they were just going to be shut down for 3 days! From the 18th on.


----------



## Cupcake232

cate2 said:


> Noooo... I thought they were just going to be shut down for 3 days! From the 18th on.


The message on the DVC website indicated the closure starts at 10PM on the 17th with offices reopening on the 20th. I also haven’t heard the 7th through the 20th


----------



## Chia1974




----------



## nuts

Chia1974 said:


> View attachment 587647View attachment 587647


While I appreciate this note, does anyone have an official notification from Disney itself on the dates?


----------



## Cupcake232

nuts said:


> While I appreciate this note, does anyone have an official notification from Disney itself on the dates?


This is all I can find directly from Disney Vacation Club:


----------



## Chia1974

Cupcake232 said:


> This is all I can find directly from Disney Vacation Club:View attachment 587660


It probably because they don’t promote resales and don’t care if you wait forever lol


----------



## nuts

Chia1974 said:


> It probably because they don’t promote resales and don’t care if you wait forever lol


You could be right. I just purchased some points resale and it closed yesterday. I guess I am the test case to see when Disney registers it.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I just received a deed dated June 10 from a resale and still haven't seen the points in my account!  Thankfully I don't need them but feel for those that are waiting to book vacations.

EDIT TO UPDATE 7/13:  I sent an email to the following address over the weekend and the contract showed in my account yesterday...points should be there soon.  Other emails, phone calls and chats got me nowhere.  

wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com


----------



## nicstress

When I bought my resale contract last year I was told someone had to physically move the points from one contract to another and I joked that it was probably taking so long because I had 300 bad boys that someone had to push! Hopefully they fix that and stop making these poor guys and gals do all of that manual labor!


----------



## MSUDisney

MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/8


----------



## Paul Stupin

MSUDisney said:


> MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/8


I‘m pretty sure this was the contract I offered $170 pp a few weeks ago. I got the sense I could close it for $175, but just didn’t want to go higher than $170. Who knows, if they had accepted, it might have been ROFRed! Congrats! It’s a good price. I decided just to wait and buy VGF2 direct.


----------



## MSUDisney

Paul Stupin said:


> I‘m pretty sure this was the contract I offered $170 pp a few weeks ago. I got the sense I could close it for $175, but just didn’t want to go higher than $170. Who knows, if they had accepted, it might have been ROFRed! Congrats! It’s a good price. I decided just to wait and buy VGF2 direct.


We started at 165 or 170 can’t remember.  One broker told me I would never get even 175 accepted on a 200pt contract for VGF.


----------



## jenne

jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7


----------



## Paul Stupin

MSUDisney said:


> We started at 165 or 170 can’t remember.  One broker told me I would never get even 175 accepted on a 200pt contract for VGF.


In spite of the high asking prices, I think the going rate is $175-$185. I’m hoping that with incentives for the number of points I plan to buy, the cost of direct points and the ability to use them at the new DVC resorts won’t be too bad.


----------



## nuts

Paul Stupin said:


> In spite of the high asking prices, I think the going rate is $175-$185. I’m hoping that with incentives for the number of points I plan to buy, the cost of direct points and the ability to use them at the new DVC resorts won’t be too bad.


Depends on points. Low point contracts sell higher (price per point).


----------



## Paul Stupin

nuts said:


> Depends on points. Low point contracts sell higher (price per point).


Yes, I’m aware. I was referring to that 150-200 point price range. Buying resale VGF is now a gamble, with buyers assuming that VGF2 points will be priced on the higher side. If not, and they’re priced closer to Riviera, in comparison to current resale prices buying direct could be the better deal.


----------



## MSUDisney

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes, I’m aware. I was referring to that 150-200 point price range. Buying resale VGF is now a gamble, with buyers assuming that VGF2 points will be priced on the higher side. If not, and they’re priced closer to Riviera, in comparison to current resale prices buying direct could be the better deal.


It will be interesting to see what VGF2 will be offered at.  Even if it is offered at 201 I wouldn’t have purchased direct as the additional cost for the perks is not worth it for me.  175 was definitely by top end thought for VGF resale.


----------



## nuts

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes, I’m aware. I was referring to that 150-200 point price range. Buying resale VGF is now a gamble, with buyers assuming that VGF2 points will be priced on the higher side. If not, and they’re priced closer to Riviera, in comparison to current resale prices buying direct could be the better deal.


So true! I had a gentleman in DVC marketing (note, not sales but marketing) tell me that they (DVC), when opening a new resort, will jack the starting price by 10% from the current offering(s). If so, I am guessing that VGF2 will be in the 220's? BUT, and here is the kicker, the direct add ons (before they took it off the DVC site) were much higher.  Stay tuned


----------



## Paul Stupin

MSUDisney said:


> It will be interesting to see what VGF2 will be offered at.  Even if it is offered at 201 I wouldn’t have purchased direct as the additional cost for the perks is not worth it for me.  175 was definitely by top end thought for VGF resale.





nuts said:


> So true! I had a gentleman in DVC marketing (note, not sales but marketing) tell me that they (DVC), when opening a new resort, will jack the starting price by 10% from the current offering(s). If so, I am guessing that VGF2 will be in the 220's? BUT, and here is the kicker, the direct add ons (before they took it off the DVC site) were much higher.  Stay tuned


The only perk of significance, especially as we get closer to 2042, is the ability to use the direct points at Riviera, Disneyland Tower, and new stuff down the line, including BWV, BCV, and BRV after 2042. If that doesn’t matter to you, there’s no reason to consider buying direct.

The direct add on price was $255 pp, before they took it off the website. I think it was priced so high to discourage buyers, and send them more toward  Aulani, Riviera, and at the time Copper Creek. I think RV, Aulani, and VGF2 will all be priced around the same at 225, but with incentives that will get the price lower, as low as $201-$205.


----------



## andyc83

andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22 - sent 7/6


----------



## amagicalvegan

amagicalvegan---$165-$34551-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 7/2


----------



## Keith801

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10
> 
> Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28, passed 6/21
> 
> mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gfarb27---$106-$19156-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 176/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 5/18
> 
> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21
> 
> Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 towards '22 MF- sent 6/10
> 
> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21
> 
> BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23-Seller pays MF '21 & '22- sent 6/11
> 
> Keith801---$140-$46152-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/15/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11
> 
> TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15
> 
> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1
> 
> Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14
> 
> LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22- sent 6/15
> 
> ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18
> 
> Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep- 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21
> 
> DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis87ney---$124-$26977-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/24
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19 (Seller)---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/15
> 
> Disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17
> 
> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20
> 
> weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21
> 
> dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21
> 
> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21
> 
> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15
> 
> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3
> 
> Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9
> 
> aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## brazzledazzler

brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6

After researching so much to make my own direct DVC purchase this month, my parents decided to buy their own DVC membership resale at their favorite resort. Fingers crossed it passes ROFR!


----------



## DisneyKim41

nuts said:


> You could be right. I just purchased some points resale and it closed yesterday. I guess I am the test case to see when Disney registers it.


We closed the 24th. Waiting on our account at Disney still.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$155-$20466-125-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 125/22- sent 5/26, passed 6/15
Contact closed 7/7, deed recorded 7/8 now we wait………till July 21.


----------



## Lorana

nuts said:


> You could be right. I just purchased some points resale and it closed yesterday. I guess I am the test case to see when Disney registers it.


This delay is making me said. I passed ROFR on 6:20, received Estoppel & Closing Docs on 6/25, but I still haven’t closed!!!  www.****************.com closing process with a lawyer has dragged this out, and now I’m going to be further delayed in getting my points, sigh.


----------



## ndpunk

ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30

Long time lurker here.  Thanks to all who post on these boards as the wealth of information is second to none!


----------



## Ginamarie

brazzledazzler said:


> brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6
> 
> After researching so much to make my own direct DVC purchase this month, my parents decided to buy their own DVC membership resale at their favorite resort. Fingers crossed it passes ROFR!


At $190/point I would be shocked if it didn’t pass!


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> This delay is making me said. I passed ROFR on 6:20, received Estoppel & Closing Docs on 6/25, but I still haven’t closed!!!  www.****************.com closing process with a lawyer has dragged this out, and now I’m going to be further delayed in getting my points, sigh.



I feel for you.  My seller has not returned docs and it’s been 3 weeks.  Only reason I am not stressing is I am waiting to close on the one I am selling…which now looks like it will close first!

Hopefully soon!


----------



## brazzledazzler

Ginamarie said:


> At $190/point I would be shocked if it didn’t pass!



Yeah, it looked high but they want the points for next December and didn’t want to risk losing a small contract. Offer was firm from seller. Resale prices are crazy right now.


----------



## masupo

masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9

I'm excited for my first resale contract! I have direct RIV points but addonitis hit hard LOL. Now the wait begins...


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

masupo said:


> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9
> 
> I'm excited for my first resale contract! I have direct RIV points but addonitis hit hard LOL. Now the wait begins...


I saw this one too and almost bit  congrats! Hope it passes for you!!


----------



## masupo

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I saw this one too and almost bit  congrats! Hope it passes for you!!



Thanks! Now I'm fighting off the urge to add on more points.


----------



## Chia1974

masupo said:


> Thanks! Now I'm fighting off the urge to add on more points.


Somebody stop me!!!


----------



## Rush

Chia1974 said:


> Somebody stop me!!!


That’s kind of like asking someone to stop you from drinking while at a bar!  

Too many enablers here!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9

I think I might be in the lead for the most contracts taken in ROFR in 2021


----------



## Rush

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9
> 
> I think I might be in the lead for the most contracts taken in ROFR in 2021


Now I’m starting to get a little more nervous. We are in for $123 at AKV, but for 200 points, sent the day after yours. Good luck to finding your next one!


----------



## macman123

masupo said:


> Thanks! Now I'm fighting off the urge to add on more points.



i intended on having 1000. I have 2850 in 12 months.......


----------



## cate2

Rush said:


> Now I’m starting to get a little more nervous. We are in for $123 at AKV, but for 200 points, sent the day after yours. Good luck to finding your next one!


 Me too, I really hope you pass because we have a $122 AKV for 200 points sent about a week after yours. When you pass (fingers crossed) I'll feel better about ours.

Buying DVC resale is not so different then watching a scary movie.  I just want to cover my eyes and not look, yet, I can't seem to take my eyes off the screen (or in this case, off of the ROFO thread).


----------



## princesscinderella

Rush said:


> Now I’m starting to get a little more nervous. We are in for $123 at AKV, but for 200 points, sent the day after yours. Good luck to finding your next one!


I just closed last month on a AKV contract at $120 a point so hopefully you should be good


----------



## KPeterso

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9
> 
> I think I might be in the lead for the most contracts taken in ROFR in 2021



Seriously, what is going on with SSR points? This takes a little more of the sting off on the $115 I had taken back last month. But it has just gone up so much. I am still looking for a deal, but starting to think I may wait for VGF2 and a fixed week.


----------



## espov

Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9


----------



## dado4

KPeterso said:


> Seriously, what is going on with SSR points? This takes a little more of the sting off on the $115 I had taken back last month. But it has just gone up so much. I am still looking for a deal, but starting to think I may wait for VGF2 and a fixed week.


Exactly! If my $125/Pt SSR gets taken I may wait to see what they offer for VGF2. Resale is inching up closer and closer to direct so why wouldn't you get the direct benefits if you're not saving $$$


----------



## masupo

macman123 said:


> i intended on having 1000. I have 2850 in 12 months.......




You're living my dream!  That's enough points to live at Disney for awhile.

I thought 155 was enough. Now 200 (well 196) should be enough. But I've already stopped trying to convince myself  I just want something small at BWV


----------



## kilik64

Not surprised at all at ssr getting taken for anything $126 or less. Its a 30%+ margin at that point between what they buy it back for and what they sell it direct for at $180. They obviously wont buy back every contract under that mark, but doesnt shock me at all when they do.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I got word that estoppel has been received and I should get the closing docs in the next 2 weeks (I really hope it doesn't take that long). I'm surprised Disney was so quick with the estoppel, but I don't expect to see the points on my account until August with the upcoming shutdown.


----------



## princesscinderella

KPeterso said:


> Seriously, what is going on with SSR points? This takes a little more of the sting off on the $115 I had taken back last month. But it has just gone up so much. I am still looking for a deal, but starting to think I may wait for VGF2 and a fixed week.



This is exactly what we have decided too after the third try to buy SSR.  We also want to buy a few points at the Disneyland tower too, so I think I’m out of the resale game unless prices tank in a few years.


----------



## kilik64

LadybugsMum said:


> I got word that estoppel has been received and I should get the closing docs in the next 2 weeks (I really hope it doesn't take that long). I'm surprised Disney was so quick with the estoppel, but I don't expect to see the points on my account until August with the upcoming shutdown.


Whos the title company? we got our closing docs from Mason Title the same day estoppel came back.

Now that I know you can pick your title company, if/when (addonitis) we buy again resale, id definitely pick them, thought they were very easy and efficient to work with. Good at responding to questions.


----------



## LadybugsMum

kilik64 said:


> Whos the title company? we got our closing docs from Mason Title the same day estoppel came back.
> 
> Now that I know you can pick your title company, if/when (addonitis) we buy again resale, id definitely pick them, thought they were very easy and efficient to work with. Good at responding to questions.


Magic Vacation Title with DVC Resale Market as the broker. It took a week back in Aug 2020; so I'm hoping it's a similar time frame.


----------



## KPeterso

princesscinderella said:


> This is exactly what we have decided too after the third try to buy SSR.  We also want to buy a few points at the Disneyland tower too, so I think I’m out of the resale game unless prices tank in a few years.



Sounds like we are definitely in the same position. I am local to Disneyland (and thankfully do own some VGC points) but have had a Disneyland tower add on in the back of my mind too. Swore I was resale only since I am already a blue card member, but now looking at 2 more direct contracts. Sigh...


----------



## disneyforsix

We’re getting ready to sign contract for 150 pts @$125 for SS. Now wondering if that’s going to get taken. Should we bump to $126 to get it? Sure would hate to lose out on a good contract in my UY for $150. But at same time - geesh the prices are inflating fast!


----------



## Rayspooh

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9
> 
> I think I might be in the lead for the most contracts taken in ROFR in 2021



Oh no! I’m currently waiting for word on my second attempt at an SSR contract. I was hoping they had stopped targeting SSR so heavily. I’m sorry.


----------



## kilik64

disneyforsix said:


> We’re getting ready to sign contract for 150 pts @$125 for SS. Now wondering if that’s going to get taken. Should we bump to $126 to get it? Sure would hate to lose out on a good contract in my UY for $150. But at same time - geesh the prices are inflating fast!


No guarantee that would pass either, I’d roll the 125 and cross your fingers. Good luck!


----------



## Wocka704

Wocka704---$160-$26630-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 40/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9


----------



## Chia1974

Has anyone used DVC magic resales?


----------



## kilik64

Chia1974 said:


> Has anyone used DVC magic resales?


No but they have some very reasonable pricing.


----------



## lexxus379

Chia1974 said:


> Has anyone used DVC magic resales?


I put an offer in 4 days ago and have not received a response.  I sent another email, called and left a message and still nothing


----------



## DaveNan

lexxus379 said:


> I put an offer in 4 days ago and have not received a response.  I sent another email, called and left a message and still nothing


I used them 4 or 5 years ago.  Response was slow then, but I think it was pretty quick getting the agreed to price, but slow the rest of the way to closing.


----------



## cate2

Chia1974 said:


> Has anyone used DVC magic resales?





lexxus379 said:


> I put an offer in 4 days ago and have not received a response.  I sent another email, called and left a message and still nothing


I tried to make an offer a few weeks ago there and the got the same - non-response.  I just took them off of the sites I looked at as potential sellers.  I've seen others say they've had good experiences so maybe they're just very busy.


----------



## DisneyKim41

LadybugsMum said:


> I got word that estoppel has been received and I should get the closing docs in the next 2 weeks (I really hope it doesn't take that long). I'm surprised Disney was so quick with the estoppel, but I don't expect to see the points on my account until August with the upcoming shutdown.


They are processing accounts still. Our new contract showed up yesterday, just not points yet.


----------



## Chia1974

DisneyKim41 said:


> They are processing accounts still. Our new contract showed up yesterday, just not points yet.


Really? Mason title said my deed was recorded on 7/8 but won’t be sent to Disney till 7/21.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

DisneyKim41 said:


> They are processing accounts still. Our new contract showed up yesterday, just not points yet.


I just tried chat twice to get my points loaded. Both CMs told me that I haveto call MS to get my points. I was able to get my points loaded 2 weeks ago via chat for a different resale contract. So inconsistent.


----------



## kalishea

lexxus379 said:


> I put an offer in 4 days ago and have not received a response.  I sent another email, called and left a message and still nothing


I put an offer in with them too! It was on Wednesday evening, then Thursday also morning, then sent a messages, then tried calling numerous times, left voicemails, before I finally gave up!


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> I just tried chat twice to get my points loaded. Both CMs told me that I haveto call MS to get my points. I was able to get my points loaded 2 weeks ago via chat for a different resale contract. So inconsistent.


I had to call MS a few times last week for things  but no wait at least 4 times and 15 minutes another time.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Chia1974 said:


> Really? Mason title said my deed was recorded on 7/8 but won’t be sent to Disney till 7/21.


Our was recorded the end of June. It took a couple of weeks for it to show up in our Disney account.  We didn't get points but i was sketchy on if Disney would load anything after the 8th. I keep seeing people post notices of some release that says nothing after the 8th until the 21st.


----------



## kalishea

kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10


----------



## disneyforsix

disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10


----------



## HIRyeDVC

kalishea said:


> I put an offer in with them too! It was on Wednesday evening, then Thursday also morning, then sent a messages, then tried calling numerous times, left voicemails, before I finally gave up!


Is this regarding that 200p VGC contract that was listed for $200pp? I wonder how much it sold for


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> I had to call MS a few times last week for things  but no wait at least 4 times and 15 minutes another time.


How many days after you saw it showing in your account did you call MS?


----------



## Chia1974

HIRyeDVC said:


> How many days after you saw it showing in your account did you call MS?


I did not call for loading points. Now I’m waiting for Disney to finish transfer.


----------



## kalishea

HIRyeDVC said:


> Is this regarding that 200p VGC contract that was listed for $200pp? I wonder how much it sold for


Yes. I am curious too. I think it was a mistake or something?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

kalishea said:


> Yes. I am curious too. I think it was a mistake or something?


Perhaps. I think it was a classic real estate type of listing. Price it super low and have people compete and bid high. I’m sure there were many many bidders. They probably ended up in the $280s range. I was tempted since it matched my UY but I bought enough VGC points and my wife would have killed me. I’ll just wait for DLT.


----------



## Chia1974

What should I offer for a BWV contract between 150-200 points? ROFR says around $120, I am not in need of points. Should I wait a bit for the market to cool down?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Chia1974 said:


> What should I offer for a BWV contract between 150-200 points? ROFR says around $120, I am not in need of points. Should I wait a bit for the market to cool down?


You might haveto wait awhile. I personally would not pay more than $125pp


----------



## kalishea

HIRyeDVC said:


> Perhaps. I think it was a classic real estate type of listing. Price it super low and have people compete and bid high. I’m sure there were many many bidders. They probably ended up in the $280s range. I was tempted since it matched my UY but I bought enough VGC points and my wife would have killed me. I’ll just wait for DLT.


Maybe we’ll see it pop up here… I had never heard of that site prior to seeing that listing because I constantly seek VGC resales out. 
Best not to risk it with your wife! Lol! We own at Aulani but wanted a small VGC contract (although that 200 point would’ve been amazing too) so I just started the process on purchasing a 100 point contract. I’ll be watching DLT too. Good to have some more west coast options.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

kalishea said:


> kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10


Congratulations! You will for sure pass ROFR. A hefty price to pay but that’s what it takes to own at the grandest of them all these days. Hopefully it’ll be worth  $500pp in 10 years. Welcome home VGC neighbor!


----------



## andyc83

HIRyeDVC said:


> Congratulations! You will for sure pass ROFR. A hefty price to pay but that’s what it takes to own at the grandest of them all these days. Hopefully it’ll be worth  $500pp in 10 years. Welcome home VGC neighbor!



Isn't direct $295?!  I mean this contract is fully loaded though.  EDIT: Scratch that I think it went up a month or so ago.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

HIRyeDVC said:


> Is this regarding that 200p VGC contract that was listed for $200pp? I wonder how much it sold for


I wonder if they got the number of points mixed up with the price. Or maybe it was just to try to drive some traffic to their site and wasn't even real. 

I've inquired a few times in the past but have never gotten a response. Some listings don't make sense either. There's a "new" Poly listing Feb UY that has 2 points banked from 2018 into 2019 and all 200 2019 and 2020 points. Either the listing is really old or they listed expired points and not 2021 for some reason.


----------



## ValW

andyc83 said:


> Isn't direct $295?!  I mean this contract is fully loaded though.  EDIT: Scratch that I think it went up a month or so ago.



I believe it's $310, but the problem is that you can't buy it direct.  Resale is your only option.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Yeah, it’s $310pp now to buy direct. But that’s meaningless bc no one can buy direct anyway.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

achinforsomebacon said:


> I wonder if they got the number of points mixed up with the price. Or maybe it was just to try to drive some traffic to their site and wasn't even real.
> 
> I've inquired a few times in the past but have never gotten a response. Some listings don't make sense either. There's a "new" Poly listing Feb UY that has 2 points banked from 2018 into 2019 and all 200 2019 and 2020 points. Either the listing is really old or they listed expired points and not 2021 for some reason.


Wouldn’t be surprised. It was definitely a strange unicorn of a contract. My wife would never consider buying more VGC but that one even had her do a double take.


----------



## andyc83

HIRyeDVC said:


> Yeah, it’s $310pp now to buy direct. But that’s meaningless bc no one can buy direct anyway.


Ahhhh, kind of funny they increased the price on something that is never available.  ha!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

andyc83 said:


> Ahhhh, kind of funny they increased the price on something that is never available.  ha!


Yeah, but it sure does make an impact on the resale market that’s for sure. VGC contracts are now a rarity on resale Or go for at near direct prices


----------



## Rayspooh

Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15

I thought I might have heard back this past week, but no. I’m still waiting with my fingers crossed.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Sorry for the delay in updating...we ended up with a few bonus days at Disney, so I'm not complaining, but it means I had to sneak a bunch of June 30 entries into this quarter's thread. Hope that's okay with everyone!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Chia1974 said:


> Somebody stop me!!!


WRONG place to hang out LOL!


----------



## MICKIMINI

cate2 said:


> Me too, I really hope you pass because we have a $122 AKV for 200 points sent about a week after yours. When you pass (fingers crossed) I'll feel better about ours.
> 
> Buying DVC resale is not so different then watching a scary movie.  I just want to cover my eyes and not look, yet, I can't seem to take my eyes off the screen (or in this case, off of the ROFO thread).


Yes, it is a train wreck!


----------



## StevieB81

cate2 said:


> Me too, I really hope you pass because we have a $122 AKV for 200 points sent about a week after yours. When you pass (fingers crossed) I'll feel better about ours.
> 
> Buying DVC resale is not so different then watching a scary movie.  I just want to cover my eyes and not look, yet, I can't seem to take my eyes off the screen (or in this case, off of the ROFO thread).


I just passed at 120pp for 200 points at AKV. In closing now. Hopefully you'll be good to go!


----------



## E2ME2

Chia1974 said:


> For the time being. I’d just rent from a BCV or BWV owner 11 month ahead or stay at the Dolphin and Swan they have great rates.


Depends on the time of year for those "Great Rates" at SWOLPHIN  
We stayed at the Dolphin in January, and it was 400+/Night & they added a hefty Room Tax & Parking Fee


----------



## MadameGeoda

Chia1974 said:


> Has anyone used DVC magic resales?


I put in an offer a month ago for a BRV and never heard back. Then I noticed just how many of the listings have 2018/2019 points listed. I’m guessing they just have gone under during the shutdown because I’ve heard of several people who used them in the past.


----------



## Paul Stupin

achinforsomebacon said:


> I wonder if they got the number of points mixed up with the price. Or maybe it was just to try to drive some traffic to their site and wasn't even real.
> 
> I've inquired a few times in the past but have never gotten a response. Some listings don't make sense either. There's a "new" Poly listing Feb UY that has 2 points banked from 2018 into 2019 and all 200 2019 and 2020 points. Either the listing is really old or they listed expired points and not 2021 for some reason.


I’m glad to have read about this site here. It looks professional and polished, but something is clearly wrong. Who knows, maybe a bunch of the listings are fake. I’m just going to stay away.


----------



## Chia1974

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m glad to have read about this site here. It looks professional and polished, but something is clearly wrong. Who knows, maybe a bunch of the listings are fake. I’m just going to stay away.


I am pretty new to DVC but I have never seen this site until now.


----------



## Chia1974

E2ME2 said:


> Depends on the time of year for those "Great Rates" at SWOLPHIN
> We stayed at the Dolphin in January, and it was 400+/Night & they added a hefty Room Tax & Parking Fee


For spring break back in April it was around $200 a night but I rented at BWV for almost the same price.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m glad to have read about this site here. It looks professional and polished, but something is clearly wrong. Who knows, maybe a bunch of the listings are fake. I’m just going to stay away.


Makes me wonder about the distribution timeline for money when a sale is completed… How long does the seller have to wait for the check in the mail. Is this important to legally add specifics to protect the seller to receive their money in a timely manner ? 
I am thinking about selling but worry about the final process and how anybody is legally protected.Does the resale agency or the title company receive the funds from buyer ? 
Thanks for advice from anybody that has sold with or without delays.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Chia1974 said:


> Really? Mason title said my deed was recorded on 7/8 but won’t be sent to Disney till 7/21.





DisneyKim41 said:


> Our was recorded the end of June. It took a couple of weeks for it to show up in our Disney account.  We didn't get points but i was sketchy on if Disney would load anything after the 8th. I keep seeing people post notices of some release that says nothing after the 8th until the 21st.



We closed a week and a half ago.  We were told that they're still transferring contracts in the normal timeframes (~2 weeks) for ones they received before shutting down.  The shutdown was to stop more contracts from being sent in while they get caught up.  I'm not sure how this helps long term since they'll just be backed up again once they reopen.  Unless they're also going to use the time to train more people so that when they open back up, they can get through the new backlog quicker.


----------



## TT1985

MadameGeoda said:


> I put in an offer a month ago for a BRV and never heard back. Then I noticed just how many of the listings have 2018/2019 points listed. I’m guessing they just have gone under during the shutdown because I’ve heard of several people who used them in the past.


We are waiting right now to close on a BRV contract through them! I hope they are legit cause we just got word that we passed ROFR on June 22nd and have been waiting to close…


----------



## Lee Matthews

achinforsomebacon said:


> We closed a week and a half ago.  We were told that they're still transferring contracts in the normal timeframes (~2 weeks) for ones they received before shutting down.  The shutdown was to stop more contracts from being sent in while they get caught up.  I'm not sure how this helps long term since they'll just be backed up again once they reopen.  Unless they're also going to use the time to train more people so that when they open back up, they can get through the new backlog quicker.



If anything, if they are still working through what was submitted before the closure, they should get through those pretty quickly.

mine closed on the 2nd and was on the OC register on the 6th. Now sure if it got there in time for the closure


----------



## kilik64

TT1985 said:


> We are waiting right now to close on a BRV contract through them! I hope they are legit cause we just got word that we passed ROFR on June 22nd and have been waiting to close…



that’s the title company not the broker. Title company does all the real work, honestly I’m not even sure what a broker does to earn their 8.9 or whatever…


----------



## masupo

DL1WDW2 said:


> Makes me wonder about the distribution timeline for money when a sale is completed… How long does the seller have to wait for the check in the mail. Is this important to legally add specifics to protect the seller to receive their money in a timely manner ?
> I am thinking about selling but worry about the final process and how anybody is legally protected.Does the resale agency or the title company receive the funds from buyer ?
> Thanks for advice from anybody that has sold with or without delays.



The funds are handled by the title company. As someone else mentioned the title companies do most of the work


----------



## Paul Stupin

MadameGeoda said:


> I put in an offer a month ago for a BRV and never heard back. Then I noticed just how many of the listings have 2018/2019 points listed. I’m guessing they just have gone under during the shutdown because I’ve heard of several people who used them in the past.


Hmmm. If anything, resale DVC brokers were some of the few companies that thrived during the shutdown.


----------



## Paul Stupin

TT1985 said:


> We are waiting right now to close on a BRV contract through them! I hope they are legit cause we just got word that we passed ROFR on June 22nd and have been waiting to close…


So at least someone is working there.


----------



## Paul Stupin

masupo said:


> The funds are handled by the title company. As someone else mentioned the title companies do most of the work


Yeah. I’d say pretty much all of the work! I wonder how much of a percentage of the commission they receive. Does anyone know?


----------



## natty650

natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11


----------



## havertown

havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 05/11/2022 - sent 7/8


----------



## DL1WDW2

kilik64 said:


> that’s the title company not the broker. Title company does all the real work, honestly I’m not even sure what a broker does to earn their 8.9 or whatever…


That’s what I have been wondering…

so the title company distributes the funds to the seller but I am wondering if I should add a specific time frame before I finalize paperwork after Disney passed on ROFR. I really am worried about that timeframe more than anything else since it isn’t really addressed in the paperwork.
Thanks for all the helpful replies!

Currently everything is done online, etc seems to add to the confusion. Hurry and sign and then wait …


----------



## MICKIMINI

DL1WDW2 said:


> That’s what I have been wondering…
> 
> so the title company distributes the funds to the seller but I am wondering if I should add a specific time frame before I finalize paperwork after Disney passed on ROFR. I really am worried about that timeframe more than anything else since it isn’t really addressed in the paperwork.
> Thanks for all the helpful replies!


At this point I use the same title company and always ask that I be notified when the title company has _received_ the sellers final documents.  At that point, the title company sends me an email, I either pay by credit card or get a bank check or both and send overnight.  This way you are not tying up your funds until you know it is a done deal!  Good luck!

Oh, and DVC is becoming ridiculously slow at loading contracts and points as I am waiting on a June 10 signed deed.  Calls to MS, emails and chats have yielded nothing so far...slowest contract I've ever dealt with.  You just never know what is slowing things down...patience required LOL!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Lee Matthews said:


> If anything, if they are still working through what was submitted before the closure, they should get through those pretty quickly.
> 
> mine closed on the 2nd and was on the OC register on the 6th. Now sure if it got there in time for the closure


I closed on June 28, so do you think I will get points without waiting till after the 21?  I reached my 11  month mark at BLT and was hoping to book my honeymoon.  No points yet.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Couldn’t tell you TBH, you would like to think so though


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Red Dog Run said:


> I closed on June 28, so do you think I will get points without waiting till after the 21?  I reached my 11  month mark at BLT and was hoping to book my honeymoon.  No points yet.


I closed on 6/22 and CM told me my paperwork to load points came in this morning. So I’m guessing your’s would be available on the 17th


----------



## DL1WDW2

MICKIMINI said:


> At this point I use the same title company and always ask that I be notified when the title company has _received_ the sellers final documents.  At that point, the title company sends me an email, I either pay by credit card or get a bank check or both and send overnight.  This way you are not tying up your funds until you know it is a done deal!  Good luck!
> 
> Oh, and DVC is becoming ridiculously slow at loading contracts and points as I am waiting on a June 10 signed deed.  Calls to MS, emails and chats have yielded nothing so far...slowest contract I've ever dealt with.  You just never know what is slowing things down...patience required LOL!


I guess I am not making my ? Clear…. This info pertains to the buyer‘s timeline… I would Be the seller and this final payout to the seller is not technically addressed in the contract. I really think it should be legally and technically defined and a guarantee that the funds can‘t be held by the resale company or title company…

Anybody that sold their points and had this issue with funds received and then dispersed before the new buyer gets my membership?Can a date timeline specifically be added to the final documents? Can the Title Company finalize with the buyer and still hold funds from the seller and take their time with check in the mail?


----------



## Paul Stupin

DL1WDW2 said:


> I guess I am not making my ? Clear…. This info pertains to the buyer‘s timeline… I would Be the seller and this final payout to the seller is not technically addressed in the contract. I really think it should be legally and technically defined and a guarantee that the funds can‘t be held by the resale company or title company…
> 
> Anybody that sold their points and had this issue with funds received and then dispersed before the new buyer gets my membership?Can a date timeline specifically be added to the final documents? Can the Title Company finalize with the buyer and still hold funds from the seller and take their time with check in the mail?


I been asked twice by title companies to inform them when my newly purchased resale points show up in my account, for the specific reason that they won’t release the funds to the seller until they receive my notification.

This doesn’t happen often, but it does happen.


----------



## Sandisw

DL1WDW2 said:


> I guess I am not making my ? Clear…. This info pertains to the buyer‘s timeline… I would Be the seller and this final payout to the seller is not technically addressed in the contract. I really think it should be legally and technically defined and a guarantee that the funds can‘t be held by the resale company or title company…
> 
> Anybody that sold their points and had this issue with funds received and then dispersed before the new buyer gets my membership?Can a date timeline specifically be added to the final documents? Can the Title Company finalize with the buyer and still hold funds from the seller and take their time with check in the mail?



When I bought last year, the title company did indeed withhold funds from my seller until my account was loaded and the new points showed up.  It was during the slow time, so I gave them permission to send the funds once the account was created (5 weeks after closing) but before points as I knew that could take at least another few weeks.

Not all companies do this though.  I sold a contract around the same time, and as a seller, I got my check within 5 days of closing (and that included the weekend days).


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> At this point I use the same title company and always ask that I be notified when the title company has _received_ the sellers final documents.  At that point, the title company sends me an email, I either pay by credit card or get a bank check or both and send overnight.  This way you are not tying up your funds until you know it is a done deal!  Good luck!
> 
> Oh, and DVC is becoming ridiculously slow at loading contracts and points as I am waiting on a June 10 signed deed.  Calls to MS, emails and chats have yielded nothing so far...slowest contract I've ever dealt with.  You just never know what is slowing things down...patience required LOL!


I will say it again. They don’t promote resale and don’t care if you wait forever!


----------



## MICKIMINI

DL1WDW2 said:


> I guess I am not making my ? Clear…. This info pertains to the buyer‘s timeline… I would Be the seller and this final payout to the seller is not technically addressed in the contract. I really think it should be legally and technically defined and a guarantee that the funds can‘t be held by the resale company or title company…
> 
> Anybody that sold their points and had this issue with funds received and then dispersed before the new buyer gets my membership?Can a date timeline specifically be added to the final documents? Can the Title Company finalize with the buyer and still hold funds from the seller and take their time with check in the mail?


I read your post wrong - oops!  Regarding receiving funds from a sale that depends on who the broker is.  I've received checks shortly after closing and we waited a month with a different company.


----------



## badeacon

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28782-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 7/8


Good luck!!


----------



## havertown

badeacon said:


> Good luck!!


thanks!  really really really want this one


----------



## disneyfan123

natty650 said:


> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11


AAAHHHH...desperately waiting for my ROFR which was sent in the day before yours, on 6:17! Hopefully mine will come in tomorrow. Maybe I need to check with Mason Title and Escrow tomorrow...


----------



## natty650

disneyfan123 said:


> AAAHHHH...desperately waiting for my ROFR which was sent in the day before yours, on 6:17! Hopefully mine will come in tomorrow. Maybe I need to check with Mason Title and Escrow tomorrow...


Fingers crossed you get good news soon!


----------



## SarahWI

natty650 said:


> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11


Congrats! I was under the impression everything was grinding to a halt on 7/8.  Maybe we’ll hear soon - sent 6/19


----------



## PsycProfPlum

SarahWI said:


> Congrats! I was under the impression everything was grinding to a halt on 7/8.  Maybe we’ll hear soon - sent 6/19


Same.  And passed on a Sunday, no less.  We sent our VFG on 6/15.  another VGF sent the same day passed before the July 4 holiday.  I was thinking ours might have to wait until next week.  This gives me hope as well.


----------



## Rayspooh

Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15, taken 6/30 

I never even got an email. I logged into my credit card account this morning to pay the bill and saw where they had refunded my deposit. So I called, and Disney had taken it back on June 30th.


----------



## SarahWI

Rayspooh said:


> I never even got an email. I logged into my credit card account this morning to pay the bill and saw where they had refunded my deposit. So I called, and Disney had taken it back on June 30th



sorry yours got taken back!  How frustrating that you weren’t notified though!!


----------



## natty650

SarahWI said:


> Congrats! I was under the impression everything was grinding to a halt on 7/8.  Maybe we’ll hear soon - sent 6/19


Yeah, I thought the same, and was pleasantly surprised when my broker contacted us yesterday! They gave us a heads up in the email that there would be a delay with finalizing everything, though:

"Here are the next steps……   

Your contract is still with Disney for estoppel- this typically takes a week or so. Currently however, Disney is working on upgrading their technology, and they are basically putting contracts on hold until the 21st of the month.

Once complete, the title company is notified and..."


----------



## kandlsutton

PsycProfPlum said:


> Same.  And passed on a Sunday, no less.  We sent our VFG on 6/15.  another VGF sent the same day passed before the July 4 holiday.  I was thinking ours might have to wait until next week.  This gives me hope as well.


Are you still waiting? I am sorry and I don’t get it - same broker and title company. We have received closing documents and just waiting to confirm sellers have signed before wiring funds.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

kandlsutton said:


> Are you still waiting? I am sorry and I don’t get it - same broker and title company. We have received closing documents and just waiting to confirm sellers have signed before wiring funds.


Yes, still waiting.  I was thinking that since you heard right before the holiday weekend, we might have to wait until after their system shutdown.  At least no bad news yet!

On the upside, we just got back from 3 nights at VGF (our second stay there) and loved it.  My toddler's favorite thing in all of Disney might be the penguin fountain in the lobby of VGF.


----------



## LadybugsMum

PsycProfPlum said:


> On the upside, we just got back from 3 nights at VGF (our second stay there) and loved it.  My toddler's favorite thing in all of Disney might be the penguin fountain in the lobby of VGF.



My kids love that fountain too. I had to take a bunch of pictures of them by it on our trip in April.


----------



## SarahWI

SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12.


----------



## Jen0718

SarahWI said:


> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12.


Congrats!!


----------



## PsycProfPlum

PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/12

Just got the email!


----------



## poofyo101

any VGC bought back recently?


----------



## Rush

Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12


Wasn’t initially concerned about this one, but seeing some of the most recent taken and ROFR report on DVC RM had me a little concerned in the last few days. Glad this part is over!


----------



## badeacon

Rush said:


> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t initially concerned about this one, but seeing some of the most recent taken and ROFR report on DVC RM had me a little concerned in the last few days. Glad this part is over!


Congratulations! I understand your concern with some of the recently reported takens at AKV.


----------



## Keith801

Keith801---$140-$46152-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/15/2021, passed 7/12


----------



## disneyfan123

natty650 said:


> Fingers crossed you get good news soon!


We passed this morning, and got Estoppel too!


----------



## disneyfan123

disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/12

2020 points have been banked, so excited we passed ROFR!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

poofyo101 said:


> any VGC bought back recently?


Nope, not since 2019 from what I've seen


----------



## Sandisw

PsycProfPlum said:


> Same.  And passed on a Sunday, no less.  We sent our VFG on 6/15.  another VGF sent the same day passed before the July 4 holiday.  I was thinking ours might have to wait until next week.  This gives me hope as well.



Sometimes the delay between when they actually passed on it and the info to the broker/title company can be a few days delayed, so you do wonder if it passed prior to July 8th but the buyer was just notified on the 11th.


----------



## mtalken

SarahWI said:


> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12.


Congrats!  This one makes me feel good to see go through, since I’ve got a similar one going through at 158.  Hopefully they keep powering through the shutdown, in which case we’re probably about a week to 10 days from learning our fate….


----------



## disneyforsix

disneyfan123 said:


> disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/12
> 
> 2020 points have been banked, so excited we passed ROFR!


We sent over a very similar one last weekend, so hoping to get some of your pixie dust!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> This delay is making me said. I passed ROFR on 6:20, received Estoppel & Closing Docs on 6/25, but I still haven’t closed!!!  www.****************.com closing process with a lawyer has dragged this out, and now I’m going to be further delayed in getting my points, sigh.


I suppose this belongs on the closing thread, but this has got to be the worst communication between broker, title company, and lawyer on any closing I’ve done, and as a result of none of them communicating with each other until I’ve asked questions, they didn’t submit our closing to Disney in time to beat the cutoff, despite the fact that we signed documents and final payment was made late June and lawyer closing call was on 7/2 (after numerous delays of title company sending and then fixing the documents sent to the lawyer). So now I have to wait till 7/21. Sigh….


----------



## FSUSammy

mtalken said:


> Congrats!  This one makes me feel good to see go through, since I’ve got a similar one going through at 158.  Hopefully they keep powering through the shutdown, in which case we’re probably about a week to 10 days from learning our fate….



Seeing this one go through makes me pissed off at the brokers that I talked to saying they haven't seen it that low recently. BS!!! Granted we went higher with $167 since we are getting banked points coming in next month, but still. I have no doubt ours will get approved now too. Just hoping we hear back this week


----------



## poofyo101

FSUSammy said:


> Seeing this one go through makes me pissed off at the brokers that I talked to saying they haven't seen it that low recently. BS!!! Granted we went higher with $167 since we are getting banked points coming in next month, but still. I have no doubt ours will get approved now too. Just hoping we hear back this week


you do not have to believe what the broker says. The information is at your fingertips.


----------



## FSUSammy

poofyo101 said:


> you do not have to believe what the broker says. The information is at your fingertips.



Oh I know. I had a fancy spreadsheet that told me what my highest should be based on whether there were banked points and what not. I still think I got a decent deal on ours.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Thanks to the replies for the selling/ funds delay for the seller…
I understand everybody wants to talk about buying cause it’s more fun . So I am happy for all the Happy Endings no matter how it occurs…
I notice in Today’s Headlines a link is provided for today’s
DVC Show. It was only 1/2 hour about selling your contract… once again they barely researched and seems the focus was on why they bought and don’t want to sell. So no help,  but I can always rely on the members to discuss in the threads.
Thank you

Good luck with your DVC dreams Hope they are magical of course


----------



## dado4

dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/12


----------



## dado4

Haven't seen any offers go through at SSR for $124/pt but looks like they've taken at $123 and passed at $125.


----------



## princesscinderella

dado4 said:


> Haven't seen any offers go through at SSR for $124/pt but looks like they've taken at $123 and passed at $125.


I think too the difference can be if you are paying MF on 21’ points.  The one I had taken at $123 had no 21’ points so my purchase was cheaper for them to take because they didn’t have to pay the additional MF on current UY points.  I’m so happy to see the passes here today especially when we all thought we wouldn’t hear anything until the shutdown was over.


----------



## ajiuo

Con


Rush said:


> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t initially concerned about this one, but seeing some of the most recent taken and ROFR report on DVC RM had me a little concerned in the last few days. Glad this part is over!



Congratulations!! Looks like your AKV Contract was submitted the same day as mine… seeing this make me hope mine comes through today or tomorrow.


----------



## softballmom3

Kind of like mine too.  I had the $128 per point SSR one that was taken, but the seller was paying the MF.  I wish I hadn't negotiated that part because maybe it would have went through otherwise.  All '21 points were avaialble......I'm still looking because I'm just not paying the price a lot of these places are asking.  I'll wait it out until people get next year's dues and then maybe I can snag one .


----------



## ajiuo

Rush said:


> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t initially concerned about this one, but seeing some of the most recent taken and ROFR report on DVC RM had me a little concerned in the last few days. Glad this part is over!



Also… is DVCRM’s ROFR report public? If so where might one see it?


----------



## Rush

ajiuo said:


> Also… is DVCRM’s ROFR report public? If so where might one see it?


Yep, that along with monthly price reports. Look in the Blog section of their website.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/


----------



## SarahWI

FSUSammy said:


> Seeing this one go through makes me pissed off at the brokers that I talked to saying they haven't seen it that low recently. BS!!!


Yeah that just has a slimy feel to it.


----------



## Poly Remy

Poly Remy---$160-$18290-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/18, passed 7/12

We are so excited - was starting to get nervous!


----------



## Nutbean

Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12

This one took a little longer because Disney emailed us on June 25th wanting clarification on something minor.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Nutbean said:


> Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12
> 
> This one took a little longer because Disney emailed us on June 25th wanting clarification on something minor.


These days, good price. Congrats! I bet this price will in the ROFR range in a few months.


----------



## disneyfan123

disneyforsix said:


> We sent over a very similar one last weekend, so hoping to get some of your pixie dust!


I was a bit nervous it would be taken, seen as how Disney has taken SSR at 123, but we obviously just made it. Hope you have some good news soon!


----------



## benedib99

Lorana said:


> I suppose this belongs on the closing thread, but this has got to be the worst communication between broker, title company, and lawyer on any closing I’ve done, and as a result of none of them communicating with each other until I’ve asked questions, they didn’t submit our closing to Disney in time to beat the cutoff, despite the fact that we signed documents and final payment was made late June and lawyer closing call was on 7/2 (after numerous delays of title company sending and then fixing the documents sent to the lawyer). So now I have to wait till 7/21. Sigh….



Here is an update I received from Mason Title today.  For reference: this passed ROFR on 6/30, I received closing docs on 7/7.  Got check to them on 7/12.  

"The closing date is scheduled for 7/26 due to Disney implementing new technology systems 7/8 -7/21; therefore closings and transfers will be delayed."


----------



## zobel0022

Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12

Not paying maintenance on the banked 160 for ‘21.


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12
Buckle up again! 5th one in 2 month.


----------



## Domique

Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 7/12

2021, 150 points in holding, that is why the seller is paying the Maintenance Frees for 2021.

We will try to use them or sell the points once this closes, but unfortunately, I don't think that will happen. I was looking at availability after we close, and availability is slim (especially having to use them in 30 days of booking); plus, if we don't close until September, that only leaves 4 months to use them, but you never know... never say never! 
If anyone has any ideas, I'm open to suggestions on how to use them.

We were done buying when we bought our last contract, but then we stayed at the VGF, and we really enjoyed it. I was going to wait until VGF2 opened up and planned to buy directly but then why wait? Lol! Maybe we will buy a small direct if the price isn't astronomical.


----------



## princesscinderella

Domique said:


> Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 7/12
> 
> 2021, 150 points in holding, that is why the seller is paying the Maintenance Frees for 2021.
> 
> We will try to use them or sell the points once this closes, but unfortunately, I don't think that will happen. I was looking at availability after we close, and availability is slim (especially having to use them in 30 days of booking); plus, if we don't close until September, that only leaves 4 months to use them, but you never know... never say never!
> If anyone has any ideas, I'm open to suggestions on how to use them.
> 
> We were done buying when we bought our last contract, but then we stayed at the VGF, and we really enjoyed it. I was going to wait until VGF2 opened up and planned to buy directly but then why wait? Lol! Maybe we will buy a small direct if the price isn't astronomical.


I actually put a bid on this contract too, but I only went up to $168.  I’m happy it went to a fellow dis member . We want a few more points at VGF too and are torn between resale or waiting for direct pricing to come out.  Holding can be booked for stays 60 day in advance.  My best advice is once the points land in your account stalk the DVC booking tool to find any availability (a weekend getaway would probably be best) book it and either rent it out as a last minute stay or use it yourself.


----------



## Domique

princesscinderella said:


> I actually put a bid on this contract too, but I only went up to $168.  I’m happy it went to a fellow dis member . We want a few more points at VGF too and are torn between resale or waiting for direct pricing to come out.  Holding can be booked for stays 60 day in advance.  My best advice is once the points land in your account stalk the DVC booking tool to find any availability (a weekend getaway would probably be best) book it and either rent it out as a last minute stay or use it yourself.


I thought it was 30 days, 60 is better for sure! Thanks for letting me know, I appreciate it! 
I started at 170, he wouldn't come down and I decided what the heck and went for it


----------



## Matty B13

Domique said:


> We will try to use them or sell the points once this closes, but unfortunately, I don't think that will happen. I was looking at availability after we close, and availability is slim (especially having to use them in 30 days of booking); plus, if we don't close until September, that only leaves 4 months to use them, but you never know... never say never!  If anyone has any ideas, I'm open to suggestions on how to use them.


Put them up for rent at $12 to $10 dollars on the rental board and I'm sure someone will scoop them up for a SSR random day visit.


----------



## benedib99

One more update that probably belongs in the closing thread, but oh well.  My Boulder Ridge contract closed on 6/30 and was sent to Disney same day.  The  Member account for my new December Use Year was created /added to my account today.  Points not posted yet though.  So accounts are still being created as of July 13th...


----------



## havertown

havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22/2021 - sent 7/13


----------



## ValW

ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/12


----------



## natty650

natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13

Soooo expensive, but I couldn't resist! I really, really hope this works out!

It's also a different UY than the Aulani contract that just passed ROFR, but I figure these points will only be used at VGC, so it's okay, right?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

natty650 said:


> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13
> 
> Soooo expensive, but I couldn't resist! I really, really hope this works out!
> 
> It's also a different UY than the Aulani contract that just passed ROFR, but I figure these points will only be used at VGC, so it's okay, right?


I have a different UY just for my VGC, not a big deal. Can’t be picky with VGC. Now I’m thinking when DLT comes out, I may sync it with VGC so that I’ll have separate  UYs for DL and WDW. Congratulations! I’m sure you’ll pass ROFR.


----------



## The Jackal

Matty B13 said:


> Put them up for rent at $12 to $10 dollars on the rental board and I'm sure someone will scoop them up for a SSR random day visit.


There aren’t too many days available this fall for room even at SSR.


----------



## mrsclark

mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12

That's the second of our (my dad is the actual purchaser - I am doing all the legwork) two contracts through ROFR and the first is already through estoppel too!


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13


----------



## zobel0022

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-108/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF 20- sent 7/13


Pretty much the same as I submitted one day apart, except my ‘20 points were rolled.  GL!


----------



## Chia1974

2042 OKW is selling for $155, nuts!


----------



## tlstar14

tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> 2042 OKW is selling for $155, nuts!


OKW direct is going up $5 more tomorrow.


----------



## cate2

Chia1974 said:


> OKW direct is going up $5 more tomorrow.


$15 extra for 15 years extra


----------



## Red Dog Run

Chia1974 said:


> 2042 OKW is selling for $155, nuts!


I have 2  that have 70 points.... might need to sell.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run said:


> I have 2  that have 70 points.... might need to sell.  NOPE- was just told no.  lol.. I promised them to each kid.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

I posted this last quarter when we sent it to ROFR, but waited to post the result until we closed because there were some inconsistencies between the listing and the contract regarding the available points and dues because of the unusual point distribution. I wanted to wait until we closed and the points were loaded to make certain the details were correct. Total cost was lower than my initial post since the seller paid MF on the available 2021 points as well as the used 2022 points.

T-i-double-guh-er---$113-$11959-100-AUL-Apr-0/20, 50/21, 75/22, 100/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 5/3, passed 5/21


----------



## hammer1995

zobel0022 said:


> Pretty much the same as I submitted one day apart, except my ‘20 points were rolled.  GL!


Maybe I formatted it wrong but my 20 points are being banked into 21 as well.


----------



## MICKIMINI

UPDATE:  S U R P R I S E!!  There were *50* 2020 points *not disclosed*!    I listed at fire sale price in rent/trade and they were gone in an hour! Pixie dust!  

MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19,*50*/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> UPDATE:  S U R P R I S E!!  There were *50* 2020 points *not disclosed*!    I listed at fire sale price in rent/trade and they were gone in an hour! Pixie dust!
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19,*50*/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10


Woohoo!! That’s always the best surprise!

I think you’re beating me now in number of small contracts, lol!


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2


----------



## FSUSammy

Haven't seen much passed this week. I'm guessing the ones that we saw come in on Monday were probably ones that really passed before DVC closed down. Wish we could just fast-forward to this time next week so that we can see my ROFR come through.


----------



## ajiuo

FSUSammy said:


> Haven't seen much passed this week. I'm guessing the ones that we saw come in on Monday were probably once that really passed before DVC closed down. Wish we could just fast-forward to this time next week so that we can see my ROFR come through.



Yeah, I don’t think anyone has posted anything getting passed or taken since Monday. 

Wonder if any brokers can comment if they’ve seen any ROFR activity since then… I’m sure not every buyer posts here.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Just an observation and I could be off...I think the market may be cooling a bit for SSR... currently there are 7 - 50 point contracts out there. Usually they don’t last that long. On the flip, I still see some contracts in low $120’s not making it through ROFR


----------



## PsycProfPlum

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Just an observation and I could be off...I think the market may be cooling a bit for SSR... currently there are 7 - 50 point contracts out there. Usually they don’t last that long. On the flip, I still see some contracts in low $120’s not making it through ROFR


It's been hot lately.  I was looking back through my records and I bought 130 SSR points in summer 2018 for $100/point.  It's up 30% since then despite having 3 less years on the contract.


----------



## lexxus379

lexxus379—$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15


----------



## DerekDeBoer

”Epcot Center also features pavilions built by various foreign nations, where you can experience an extremely realistic simulation of what life in these nations would be like if they consisted almost entirely of restaurants and souvenir stores.” – Dave Barry


In honor of Epcot's Food & Wine 2021 that kicked off today we at the DVC Resale Market want to give a shout out of congrats to the following 63 great families that passed ROFR in the last week!  Big thanks again to everyone out there for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




TINSLEY
LOCKE
MENDIOLA
BAILEY
RICO
WHIPPLE
KING
YEE
INGEBRIGTSEN
HUNTER
CUBBAGE
HOFFMAN
GEARING
PELLERIN
DOLGNER
MARINARO
SHUFORD
SIWIEC
REED
DAVIS
MCDONALD
O'DONNELL
EHRGOTT
OLIVER
PETERSON
MACDERMED
HOIBY
BENDER
BRUGNONE
VEGAS
BOXX
LIM
ROWLEY
MCDONALD
FISHER
GUILIANO
POWELL
HUBER
KERR
STERBA
WITTMANN
WEISS
MCGUIRE
HOLBERT
MADER
SPRENKLE
OLSON
HOSKING
JONES
KILLENBEC
STEINHOFF
FAIRBANKS
MARRERO
BAKER
BOSSERMAN
CECERE
BERTA
KASTNER
PERKINS
WAYNE
SWEETSER
WHITSON


----------



## Chia1974

Has anyone heard of price negotiation when buying direct from Disney? Someone said he was able to negotiate Poly direct price from $180 down to $163 back when Disney was selling Poly and VGF as new.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> Has anyone heard of price negotiation when buying direct from Disney? Someone said he was able to negotiate Poly direct price from $180 down to $163 back when Disney was selling Poly and VGF as new.


They don’t negotiate. Probably an incentive available to everyone, based on the number of points bought.


----------



## Chia1974

Paul Stupin said:


> They don’t negotiate. Probably an incentive available to everyone, based on the number of points bought.


This guy explained how he was set not to buy unless he was able to get the price he paid for VGF. DVC sales made some phone calls and agreed to his price. I just have never heard of it. Maybe I should try next time.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> This guy explained how he was set not to buy unless he was able to get the price he paid for VGF. DVC sales made some phone calls and agreed to his price. I just have never heard of it. Maybe I should try next time.


I tried to negotiate three times in the past and failed. The guide told me the incentive is only applied toward more points that I am going to purchase. It was on ‘17, ‘18 and 2019. I am not sure recently.


----------



## Chia1974

MAKP2 said:


> I tried to negotiate three times in the past and failed. The guide told me the incentive is only applied toward more points that I am going to purchase. It was on ‘17, ‘18 and 2019. I am not sure recently.


He said it was 2015. But you never know until you ask. Things change all the time.


----------



## striker1064

Chia1974 said:


> He said it was 2015. But you never know until you ask. Things change all the time.



Almost certainly either lying to you or misremembering the incentive. DVC does not negotiate, period. The only way the price would have gone down is if he bought more points to reach the next incentive tier. That is almost certainly what happened.


----------



## vbmedic52

vbmedic52---$150-$15625-100-BCV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF 21' & 22'- sent 7/16


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

This prob doesn’t belong on this thread but has anyone mangaged 3 separate UYs (2 different ones for same home resort)? I’m thinking of biting but I just don’t know if the “deal” is worth the admin work (banking windows, calling member services to transfer points if I want on same res etc). Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379—$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15


Nice grab! I think I saw this one listed higher


----------



## lexxus379

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Nice grab! I think I saw this one listed higher


Thanks!  It was higher, I was happily surprised to get it for this price


----------



## MICKIMINI

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> This prob doesn’t belong on this thread but has anyone mangaged 3 separate UYs (2 different ones for same home resort)? I’m thinking of biting but I just don’t know if the “deal” is worth the admin work (banking windows, calling member services to transfer points if I want on same res etc). Any insight is greatly appreciated!


We balance two which is our limit.  It works well as we take a big trip in the fall and use the OKW points for the majority of the trip but stay a few nights prior to when our son and DIL show up and use another UY.  They often take a spring trip and we can use the other UY for that too.   

If we were taking just one trip a year with an 11 month booking I wouldn't do it personally, but if you stay several times or don't mind a split stay it is easier!  Hope this helps!


----------



## Paul Stupin

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> This prob doesn’t belong on this thread but has anyone mangaged 3 separate UYs (2 different ones for same home resort)? I’m thinking of biting but I just don’t know if the “deal” is worth the admin work (banking windows, calling member services to transfer points if I want on same res etc). Any insight is greatly appreciated!


To me, sounds way too difficult and a huge pain. Just the thought of being forced to call member services on a semi regular basis, and deal with all this complexity, is not worth whatever short term savings you’d realize. Penny wise and dollar foolish.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

MICKIMINI said:


> We balance two which is our limit.  It works well as we take a big trip in the fall and use the OKW points for the majority of the trip but stay a few nights prior to when our son and DIL show up and use another UY.  They often take a spring trip and we can use the other UY for that too.
> 
> If we were taking just one trip a year with an 11 month booking I wouldn't do it personally, but if you stay several times or don't mind a split stay it is easier!  Hope this helps!





Paul Stupin said:


> To me, sounds way too difficult and a huge pain. Just the thought of being forced to call member services on a semi regular basis, and deal with all this complexity, is not worth whatever short term savings you’d realize. Penny wise and dollar foolish.



Thank you for bringing me back down to earth!  I actually am ok with the two different UYs I currently have (one for CCV and one BLT) bc I’d be booking them separate at 11 mo anyway. The  struggle would be if either of those I added a different UY then it really would be a pain to manage. Thank you both! Patience is a virtue!! One will come along


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> This guy explained how he was set not to buy unless he was able to get the price he paid for VGF. DVC sales made some phone calls and agreed to his price. I just have never heard of it. Maybe I should try next time.


Does “this guy” even exist? Whoever “this guy” is, the story isn’t true. Disney just doesn’t negotiate on direct sales. I tried once to no avail. The thing is, the individual DVC sales people, and the managers with whom they’re in contact, really don’t care if they lose a sale to an uninformed buyer who’s trying to angle for a deal.


----------



## motherof5

Paul Stupin said:


> To me, sounds way too difficult and a huge pain. Just the thought of being forced to call member services on a semi regular basis, and deal with all this complexity, is not worth whatever short term savings you’d realize. Penny wise and dollar foolish.


I have 3 use years and it's easy to maintain online and don't need to call member services.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

motherof5 said:


> I have 3 use years and it's easy to maintain online and don't need to call member services.



Good to know! Can you transfer points from one to another online to complete on res vs 3?


----------



## Paul Stupin

motherof5 said:


> I have 3 use years and it's easy to maintain online and don't need to call member services.
> [/QUOTE
> When it comes to contracts, for me, just keeping in mind the banking windows for multiple UYs is difficult. Then, when you add borrowing and transferring, it’s just too much work. Also, don’t you have to call member services when you want to transfer?


----------



## Chia1974

Paul Stupin said:


> Does “this guy” even exist? Whoever “this guy” is, the story isn’t true. Disney just doesn’t negotiate on direct sales. I tried once to no avail. The thing is, the individual DVC sales people, and the managers with whom they’re in contact, really don’t care if they lose a sale to an uninformed buyer who’s trying to angle for a deal.


Yup! That’s why I didn’t understand why he was so determined that he got a “deal”.


----------



## JETSDAD

Chia1974 said:


> Has anyone heard of price negotiation when buying direct from Disney? Someone said he was able to negotiate Poly direct price from $180 down to $163 back when Disney was selling Poly and VGF as new.


Even without incentives Poly was selling in the 160's direct in 2015.  It started the year at $160/pt, then went up to $165 in Feb, then $168 in Dec.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

natty650 said:


> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13
> 
> Soooo expensive, but I couldn't resist! I really, really hope this works out!
> 
> It's also a different UY than the Aulani contract that just passed ROFR, but I figure these points will only be used at VGC, so it's okay, right?


On which resale site did you find this contract? I'm trying to keep checking but it's so hard!


----------



## natty650

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> On which resale site did you find this contract? I'm trying to keep checking but it's so hard!


I found the contract here: https://www.dvcstore.com/. They had another VGC contract for 160 points listed at $295/pt the same day my offer was accepted, but it was gone quickly. Most VGC contracts go quickly, so you have to watch all the sites everyday...like multiple times a day. Lol

Just prior to these listings, there were a few other contracts (on different sites) that I placed offers on, but they ended up accepting offers for the full listing price. Despite being told by some agents that my offers were too low, I knew the max I wanted to spend (this was the ultimate max for me lol) and didn't let them deter me. I was okay with losing out on contracts or having to wait. 

Best advice I got when I started shopping for contracts is to be patient and don't get into a bidding war. Patience is super important when looking for a resale contract if you want to get a "good deal". I've noticed that more and more people are listing their contracts because of the high prices they are currently going for, and they want to see how much they can get. Makes sense as a seller, but as a buyer it's up to you if you want to play that game or wait for the right contract to come along.

Good luck on finding the right contract for you!


----------



## natty650

I should also add that there were a few other contracts that counter offered me lower than listing price (but still higher than I wanted to pay), and I declined. They later sold for listing price because someone was willing to pay the listing price without trying to negotiate, I guess? It's a bummer because I think buyers like that contribute to rising prices. I figure if you make an offer you think is fair, the worst they can say is no (with or without a counter offer), and then you can decide what to do next.


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16

Addonitis strikes again. So excited!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

natty650 said:


> I found the contract here: https://www.dvcstore.com/. They had another VGC contract for 160 points listed at $295/pt the same day my offer was accepted, but it was gone quickly. Most VGC contracts go quickly, so you have to watch all the sites everyday...like multiple times a day. Lol
> 
> Just prior to these listings, there were a few other contracts (on different sites) that I placed offers on, but they ended up accepting offers for the full listing price. Despite being told by some agents that my offers were too low, I knew the max I wanted to spend (this was the ultimate max for me lol) and didn't let them deter me. I was okay with losing out on contracts or having to wait.
> 
> Best advice I got when I started shopping for contracts is to be patient and don't get into a bidding war. Patience is super important when looking for a resale contract if you want to get a "good deal". I've noticed that more and more people are listing their contracts because of the high prices they are currently going for, and they want to see how much they can get. Makes sense as a seller, but as a buyer it's up to you if you want to play that game or wait for the right contract to come along.
> 
> Good luck on finding the right contract for you!


This is great advice. So hard to be patient in this market. Congratulations! And I love the DVC Store. Jamie was my broker who helped with two of my VGC contracts and she was awesome.


----------



## Rush

natty650 said:


> I found the contract here: https://www.dvcstore.com/. They had another VGC contract for 160 points listed at $295/pt the same day my offer was accepted, but it was gone quickly. Most VGC contracts go quickly, so you have to watch all the sites everyday...like multiple times a day. Lol
> 
> 
> Best advice I got when I started shopping for contracts is to be patient and don't get into a bidding war. Patience is super important when looking for a resale contract if you want to get a "good deal". I've noticed that more and more people are listing their contracts because of the high prices they are currently going for, and they want to see how much they can get. Makes sense as a seller, but as a buyer it's up to you if you want to play that game or wait for the right contract to come along.



Pro tip for the DVC Store, sign up for the text alerts for the specific resort/points/price/UY you want and it will text you as soon as it’s listed. Stalking the website, and even the daily emails might have you miss out. That was advice to us from Jerry S. just recently.



natty650 said:


> I should also add that there were a few other contracts that counter offered me lower than listing price (but still higher than I wanted to pay), and I declined. They later sold for listing price because someone was willing to pay the listing price without trying to negotiate, I guess? It's a bummer because I think buyers like that contribute to rising prices. I figure if you make an offer you think is fair, the worst they can say is no (with or without a counter offer), and then you can decide what to do next.



This is spot on. Like I told my sales associate at DVCRM when offering on a contract, someone might be willing to over pay, but it’s not going to be me. Like you we held firm, missed out on several contracts there because people were willing to over pay the market price by upwards of $20pp, meanwhile we were patient and got one just at what we felt was the ROFR line. We also felt like these other buyers are contributing to the rapid  price escalation.  Certain brokers listing them at ridiculous prices is another factor as well. Just because someone lists something for a certain price doesn’t make it worth that price. However, the number of buyers willing to accept their high price and the number of high listings, with notes stating “only full price offer will be accepted” is shocking to me.  With all these crazy prices I’m just glad we are done with buying points, for now.


----------



## ajiuo

ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21


Good luck!  I’ve got a similar 220 point one for $127 I’m nervous about!


----------



## ajiuo

You


andyc83 said:


> Good luck!  I’ve got a similar 220 point one for $127 I’m nervous about!



Thanks, good luck to you as well. You will probably be okay. I don’t think they have taken any AKV that high yet. I haven't seen anything above 117 on here… but it looks like DVC RM had one at 123 taken… so I’m a bit nervous now. Looks like mine is also going longer then what most have been taking the last little while witch makes me even more nervous…. That could just be the shutdown though.


----------



## MAKP2

Rush said:


> This is spot on. Like I told my sales associate at DVCRM when offering on a contract, someone might be willing to over pay, but it’s not going to be me. Like you we held firm, missed out on several contracts there because people were willing to over pay the market price by upwards of $20pp, meanwhile we were patient and got one just at what we felt was the ROFR line. We also felt like these other buyers are contributing to the rapid  price escalation.  Certain brokers listing them at ridiculous prices is another factor as well. Just because someone lists something for a certain price doesn’t make it worth that price. However, the number of buyers willing to accept their high price and the number of high listings, with notes stating “only full price offer will be accepted” is shocking to me.  With all these crazy prices I’m just glad we are done with buying points, for now.


I am with you. That’s why on my last 2 contracts I offered $30 less than the asking price. I got 1 for $10 less and the 2nd at $12.50 less and seller paid ‘21 MF.


----------



## benedib99

motherof5 said:


> I have 3 use years and it's easy to maintain online and don't need to call member services.


I currently have 4 UY's (and I'm committed to not going beyond that!!).  But, I use all my points from 3 of those UY's in the 7-11 month window.  My one rule, I don't purchase contracts for the same resort in different UY's.


----------



## DaveNan

benedib99 said:


> I currently have 4 UY's (and I'm committed to not going beyond that!!).  But, I use all my points from 3 of those UY's in the 7-11 month window.  My one rule, I don't purchase contracts for the same resort in different UY's.


Similar for me.  3 resorts each in different UY.  I use by AKV and BWV points exclusively at home (usually at 11 months since I target Value/Con at AKV and Std at BWV), and I use SSR as sleep around points.  Different UY has never really been an issue.  I have 3 contracts at SSR all the same UY.  I did create a situation for me to manage however...  I bought a small 25 pt direct back in 2017 when that was all it took to get member benefits.  I later added my daughters to that contract, so they get benefits as well.  Since the owners are different, that contract is now separate from the other SSR contracts.  So once a year I need to book a stay, and then call MS and transfer the points between the two contracts and refresh the stay to consume the 25 transferred points.


----------



## Rush

MAKP2 said:


> I am with you. That’s why on my last 2 contracts I offered $30 less than the asking price. I got 1 for $10 less and the 2nd at $12.50 less and seller paid ‘21 MF.


On the ones listed at a certain broker we offered $20+ less than ask, because there really was no justification for their asking price. We explained in detail to our associate why we felt it was a reasonable offer, so he took them to the owners. We could never reach an agreement. At another site we only offered $10 less, and settled at $6 under asking, but it was a much more reasonable listed asking price, and it was equally or better loaded than the other site’s listings. So many of these contracts listed just make zero sense to me when you factor in price with restricted points available vs direct. But maybe it’s just my calculator that’s broken.


----------



## Chia1974

“Only a Full asking Price Offer Including Closing Costs will be accepted” only if their asking price is somewhat reasonable maybe. I got a 60 point CCV contract for $23 less than asking from Fidelity and passed ROFR.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Rush said:


> On the ones listed at a certain broker we offered $20+ less than ask, because there really was no justification for their asking price. We explained in detail to our associate why we felt it was a reasonable offer, so he took them to the owners. We could never reach an agreement. At another site we only offered $10 less, and settled at $6 under asking, but it was a much more reasonable listed asking price, and it was equally or better loaded than the other site’s listings. So many of these contracts listed just make zero sense to me when you factor in price with restricted points available vs direct. But maybe it’s just my calculator that’s broken.


A few weeks ago I offered $25 less than asking for a 200 point VGF contract asking $195, and the sellers immediately countered with $180. They came back down to reality pretty fast. I knew I could probably close at $175, but I didn’t think that price was worth it either and passed. I think buying VGF2 direct is better for us, and arguably a better deal with unrestricted points.


----------



## MAKP2

Rush said:


> On the ones listed at a certain broker we offered $20+ less than ask, because there really was no justification for their asking price. We explained in detail to our associate why we felt it was a reasonable offer, so he took them to the owners. We could never reach an agreement. At another site we only offered $10 less, and settled at $6 under asking, but it was a much more reasonable listed asking price, and it was equally or better loaded than the other site’s listings. So many of these contracts listed just make zero sense to me when you factor in price with restricted points available vs direct. But maybe it’s just my calculator that’s broken.


I have similar experienced. On certain broker I offered $10 less, she wrote back that the seller won’t do it for anything less than $3. I sure my offered never reached the seller since I got replied within 5 min. Good thing I waited and found my second contract a week later that $27.50 less than the other broker listed. Some broker are not reasonable since they want the higher commission. I don’t blame them since this is a seller market and that how they make their living.


----------



## Paul Stupin

MAKP2 said:


> I have similar experienced. On certain broker I offered $10 less, she wrote back that the seller won’t do it for anything less than $3. I sure my offered never reached the seller since I got replied within 5 min. Good thing I waited and found my second contract a week later that $27.50 less than the other broker listed. Some broker are not reasonable since they want the higher commission. I don’t blame them since this is a seller market and that how they make their living.


I've found that a lot of brokers are fine with submitting lower offers. I think a lot of them deal in volume and won't hold up a sale for a few hundred dollars extra in commission. On the other hand, if I were selling some of my contracts, I'd probably hold out for full price in this market.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Do we think that 90 points at AKV for $144 a point stripped is fairly overpriced?


----------



## SarahWI

Paul Stupin said:


> I've found that a lot of brokers are fine with submitting lower offers. I think a lot of them deal in volume and won't hold up a sale for a few hundred dollars extra in commission.



A lot but not all.  We contacted 4 different brokers about our BLT purchase.  1 said it would not get past ROFR for less than 175$ per point, a second told us her seller wouldn’t entertain anything less than 170$, and the other 2 were fine. Ultimately we bid 155$ on an original asking of 170$, they countered with 165$, and we all settled at 160$.  We passed ROFR this week.  

I do think some of the brokers are counting on prospective buyers not doing their homework on pricing, ROFR, etc.


----------



## Chia1974

SarahWI said:


> A lot but not all.  We contacted 4 different brokers about our BLT purchase.  1 said it would not get past ROFR for less than 175$ per point, a second told us her seller wouldn’t entertain anything less than 170$, and the other 2 were fine. Ultimately we bid 155$ on an original asking of 170$, they countered with 165$, and we all settled at 160$.  We passed ROFR this week.
> 
> I do think some of the brokers are counting on prospective buyers not doing their homework on pricing, ROFR, etc.


What about some SSR are listening for less than $120? Do they want multiple offers over asking?


----------



## SarahWI

Chia1974 said:


> What about some SSR are listening for less than $120? Do they want multiple offers over asking?


We didn’t consider SSR. We only looked at BLT.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## SarahWI

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thank you for keeping track of the ROFRs and tending to these threads!!


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> A lot but not all.  We contacted 4 different brokers about our BLT purchase.  1 said it would not get past ROFR for less than 175$ per point, a second told us her seller wouldn’t entertain anything less than 170$, and the other 2 were fine. Ultimately we bid 155$ on an original asking of 170$, they countered with 165$, and we all settled at 160$.  We passed ROFR this week.
> 
> I do think some of the brokers are counting on prospective buyers not doing their homework on pricing, ROFR, etc.



We've talked about it before since both of us were grabbing BLT at the same time but I had an identical experience. Had a few brokers that would only budge $2 from asking price and they were "firm". There wasn't even an instance of "let's meet half way" either. The minute they said firm I said nope lol They can sit there and wait with their "firm" counter. We were told by two agents at the same broker that nothing in the low 160s were passing ROFR and again I said that wasn't true because I've done my research. And as we know some of these brokers are board sponsors. I get wanting to make the most commission you can, but don't make it out like some of us are idiots and don't do our research before we actually put in an offer. I'm sure many don't bother doing the math and having fancy excel spreadsheets, but some of us do bother to do that before putting any offer out there.


----------



## SarahWI

FSUSammy said:


> I get wanting to make the most commission you can, but don't make it out like some of us are idiots and don't do our research before we actually put in an offer.


Agreed.  Granted I am sure there are people who don’t do their research but for people who want to do their own research the internet makes it super easy.  We thought we’d get past ROFR at 155$ and probably would have: going in we decided 160$ was the top of what we’d pay. But again we knew that in large part due to the dis boards!

fingers crossed you hear on your BLT soon!!


----------



## ajiuo

Does anyone know for sure if the website shutdown is effecting the ROFR process? It doesn’t seem like ROFR is something that would have anything to do with their website or point transferring system, but rather a decision that an actual person would make.


----------



## SarahWI

ajiuo said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the website shutdown is effecting the ROFR process? It doesn’t seem like ROFR is something that would have anything to do with their website or point transferring system, but rather a decision that an actual person would make.


General wisdom has been ROFR will be held up.  Data point- several people reported passing ROFR this past Monday and no one has since.

we passed on Monday and are assuming estoppel will be held up until they reopen. Please someone correct me if I’m wrong - I want control of our points!


----------



## Emmett2020

ajiuo said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the website shutdown is effecting the ROFR process? It doesn’t seem like ROFR is something that would have anything to do with their website or point transferring system, but rather a decision that an actual person would make.


We are interested in this, too. There seemed to be little to no movement with ROFR results over the last week. Our recent SSR purchase was submitted on June 24th, and we are REALLY hoping to hear before we visit WDW on July 29th.


----------



## MAKP2

SarahWI said:


> General wisdom has been ROFR will be held up.  Data point- several people reported passing ROFR this past Monday and no one has since.
> 
> we passed on Monday and are assuming estoppel will be held up until they reopen. Please someone correct me if I’m wrong - I want control of our points!


My experience is not around ROFR, but the closing. I have a delay closing that should have been close on 7/12. The title company contacted that my contract would be close on 7/20 instead due to Disney system maintenance. Have been waiting since May.


----------



## Sandisw

MAKP2 said:


> My experience is not around ROFR, but the closing. I have a delay closing that should have been close on 7/12. The title company contacted that my contract would be close on 7/20 instead due to Disney system maintenance. Have been waiting since May.



Im in the same boat now with a sale and a buy. Neither will close until late July.


----------



## MAKP2

SarahWI said:


> Agreed.  Granted I am sure there are people who don’t do their research but for people who want to do their own research the internet makes it super easy.  We thought we’d get past ROFR at 155$ and probably would have: going in we decided 160$ was the top of what we’d pay. But again we knew that in large part due to the dis boards!
> 
> fingers crossed you hear on your BLT soon!!


You’ll be fine. My BLT was at $158.50 with seller paid MF. It translated to $153pp. Good luck.


----------



## SarahWI

MAKP2 said:


> You’ll be fine. My BLT was at $158.50 with seller paid MF. It translated to $153pp. Good luck.


Yeah we passed on Monday.  We figured we would have been fine at 155$ but it was the right contract and we didn't want to risk losing the sellers or ROFR over 5$ per point.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> General wisdom has been ROFR will be held up.  Data point- several people reported passing ROFR this past Monday and no one has since.
> 
> we passed on Monday and are assuming estoppel will be held up until they reopen. Please someone correct me if I’m wrong - I want control of our points!


Exactly. No one has passed since Monday which leads me to believe that those that heard back on Monday may have actually passed late Friday afternoon and just found out from their broker on Monday. Had they not closed down I probably would have heard back about mine this past week but nope.


----------



## FSUSammy

SarahWI said:


> Yeah we passed on Monday.  We figured we would have been fine at 155$ but it was the right contract and we didn't want to risk losing the sellers or ROFR over 5$ per point.


That's how we felt about getting ours at $167. I'm sure we could have gotten it down a few more bucks but they were already listed really high and we were actually happy with the fact that they didn't immediately say no lol So while ours is $7 more than yours in the end it wasn't worth losing out on the one we got since they had banked points.


----------



## Rush

SarahWI said:


> General wisdom has been ROFR will be held up.  Data point- several people reported passing ROFR this past Monday and no one has since.
> 
> we passed on Monday and are assuming estoppel will be held up until they reopen. Please someone correct me if I’m wrong - I want control of our points!


We passed on Monday as well and were told to expect a delay for the estoppel, but fortunately it came the next day. But I agree, I think everything is at a stand still now.


----------



## mrsclark

SarahWI said:


> General wisdom has been ROFR will be held up.  Data point- several people reported passing ROFR this past Monday and no one has since.
> 
> we passed on Monday and are assuming estoppel will be held up until they reopen. Please someone correct me if I’m wrong - I want control of our points!



I was one of the ones with a contract that passed ROFR on 7/12/21 and then we got notice that estoppel was complete on 7/13/21.


----------



## SarahWI

mrsclark said:


> I was one of the ones with a contract that passed ROFR on 7/12/21 and then we got notice that estoppel was complete on 7/13/21.


Really?  We haven’t heard on estoppel yet.  I’m going to send off an email- maybe ours is complete!!


----------



## mrsclark

SarahWI said:


> Really?  We haven’t heard on estoppel yet.  I’m going to send off an email- maybe ours is complete!!



Yes!  We already received and returned our signed closing documents to the title company.  We are just waiting for confirmation that the seller has returned their documents and then we will wire the money.


----------



## LadybugsMum

SarahWI said:


> Really?  We haven’t heard on estoppel yet.  I’m going to send off an email- maybe ours is complete!!


Mine passed on 7/6 and estoppel was received on 7/9, but I haven’t gotten my closing docs yet. At this rate I’m just hoping to have closing by the end of next week and to have my points by the end of Aug.


----------



## Tiberella626

mrsclark said:


> Yes!  We already received and returned our signed closing documents to the title company.  We are just waiting for confirmation that the seller has returned their documents and then we will wire the money.



Good luck and pixie dust to you! Monday will be 12 days our sellers have had docs. The title company said they have confirmed receipt and set a notary appointment. Come on!! We are still in our sweet spot of under 11 months but before 7. I am so impatient


----------



## Chia1974

My BLT closed 7/7 and deed recorded 7/8 but title company cannot submit the document till 7/21. I’m not sure how much longer after. My first resale.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Wondering if the closure is also impacting new listings (point verification to list with most brokers). I’m curious to see if a spike of activity comes on the 21st


----------



## benedib99

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Wondering if the closure is also impacting new listings (point verification to list with most brokers). I’m curious to see if a spike of activity comes on the 21st


I hadn't thought of that!  21st may be a good day to buy!!!


----------



## LisaB

Rayspooh said:


> Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15
> 
> I thought I might have heard back this past week, but no. I’m still waiting with my fingers crossed.


Me too sent arround that time


----------



## motherof5

benedib99 said:


> I currently have 4 UY's (and I'm committed to not going beyond that!!).  But, I use all my points from 3 of those UY's in the 7-11 month window.  My one rule, I don't purchase contracts for the same resort in different UY's.


Smart.  2 of my UY are same resort but since one if Feb and one is March it doesn't make it too hard for me to manage.


----------



## motherof5

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Good to know! Can you transfer points from one to another online to complete on res vs 3?


Yes But I can't remember if transfer within your own resorts if it's a one time transfer and receiving per contract.  You may need to ask Disney.


----------



## ajiuo

Hopefully these start comic through again today…


----------



## FSUSammy

ajiuo said:


> Hopefully these start comic through again today…



I sure hope so!!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

FSUSammy said:


> I sure hope so!!!


Site is back up so maybe they are back to business!!


----------



## JEDECEEE

benedib99 said:


> Here is an update I received from Mason Title today.  For reference: this passed ROFR on 6/30, I received closing docs on 7/7.  Got check to them on 7/12.
> 
> "The closing date is scheduled for 7/26 due to Disney implementing new technology systems 7/8 -7/21; therefore closings and transfers will be delayed."



We Passed ROFR 06/30, I received Closing documents 7/7, Wire transfer on 07/08, as of 07/16 seller hadn't signed, Was told today closing is 07/30...... I think your closing was quicker because it sounds like your seller was faster. Same title company as well.


----------



## andyc83

JEDECEEE said:


> We Passed ROFR 06/30, I received Closing documents 7/7, Wire transfer on 07/08, as of 07/16 seller hadn't signed, Was told today closing is 07/30...... I think your closing was quicker because it sounds like your seller was faster. Same title company as well.


Argh, that would be infuriating.


----------



## benedib99

JEDECEEE said:


> We Passed ROFR 06/30, I received Closing documents 7/7, Wire transfer on 07/08, as of 07/16 seller hadn't signed, Was told today closing is 07/30...... I think your closing was quicker because it sounds like your seller was faster. Same title company as well.


We are almost there!!!  I close on 7/26 for this contract.  So, we'll have our points soon enough!!!  

Remember...it could be worse.   I have another that passed ROFR and they are HOPING the seller gets it notarized August 1st...


----------



## sgricewich

I can’t believe there still hasn’t been any activity since 7/12! We were hoping to hear this week about a 6/30 OKW submit.


----------



## FSUSammy

sgricewich said:


> I can’t believe there still hasn’t been any activity since 7/12! We were hoping to hear this week about a 6/30 OKW submit.


I'm waiting on a BLT that was submitted on either 6/21 or 6/22. I'm so impatient!


----------



## ajiuo

FSUSammy said:


> I'm waiting on a BLT that was submitted on either 6/21 or 6/22. I'm so impatient!



Yeah my AKV was submitted on the 21st. I’m nervous.

Maybe Disney decided it would be easer to just buy back all the remaining contracts that had been submitted up to the 12th… that way they wouldnt have to deal with a backlog of work.


----------



## FSUSammy

ajiuo said:


> Yeah my AKV was submitted on the 21st. I’m nervous.
> 
> Maybe Disney decided it would be easer to just buy back all the remaining contracts that had been submitted up to the 12th… that way they wouldnt have to deal with a backlog of work.


That would be awful lol


----------



## sgricewich

ajiuo said:


> Yeah my AKV was submitted on the 21st. I’m nervous.
> 
> Maybe Disney decided it would be easer to just buy back all the remaining contracts that had been submitted up to the 12th… that way they wouldnt have to deal with a backlog of work.


That would be really sad. Lol


----------



## ajiuo

Will today be the day when they starts sending word on ROFR again?


----------



## LadybugsMum

I got my closing docs yesterday and I'll get them sent out today. I'm going to wait to transfer the closing money until the sellers return their docs.


----------



## Sandisw

ajiuo said:


> Will today be the day when they starts sending word on ROFR again?



The BLT contract I am selling is set to close today..finally. The title company said it had to wait until today to do so due to the shut down.

So, it sounds like business as usual starting today!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> The BLT contract I am selling is set to close today..finally. The title company said it had to wait until today to do so due to the shut down.
> 
> So, it sounds like business as usual starting today!


My BLT closed 7/7 and deed recorded 7/8. Title company has to wait till today to send Disney the documents for them to start the transfer. Ugh…it’s been almost 2 month since offer was accepted. Now probably at least two more weeks before I see any points.


----------



## FSUSammy

ajiuo said:


> Will today be the day when they starts sending word on ROFR again?


I sure hope so!


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> My BLT closed 7/7 and deed recorded 7/8. Title company has to wait till today to send Disney the documents for them to start the transfer. Ugh…it’s been almost 2 month since offer was accepted. Now probably at least two more weeks before I see any points.



Same with the RIV I am buying. They are not closing it until 7/28 even though everything is ready to go. Oh well…I’m hoping they caught up during the down time and things will move faster on Disney end.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Welp addonitis (BLT) strikes again  I will post once I get docs and confirmation sent for ROFR!!!


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> My BLT closed 7/7 and deed recorded 7/8. Title company has to wait till today to send Disney the documents for them to start the transfer. Ugh…it’s been almost 2 month since offer was accepted. Now probably at least two more weeks before I see any points.


Same here. I emailed my title company early this AM and they confirm that they are sending my BLT closing docs today as well.


----------



## TMichele

Chia1974 said:


> My BLT closed 7/7 and deed recorded 7/8. Title company has to wait till today to send Disney the documents for them to start the transfer. Ugh…it’s been almost 2 month since offer was accepted. Now probably at least two more weeks before I see any points.



I think our BLT contracts have been moving on similar timelines. Sent 6/15 & I passed ROFR on 7/6, estoppel 7/8, and closing docs 7/9. Got them signed and returned the same day. Wired funds on 7/10 (maybe I should have waited lol). Now I am just waiting to close (think we're waiting on seller docs) and feeling like I am going crazy.....lol.  They were supposed to have FedEx-ed the docs on 7/16 but the title company doesn't have them yet. Things were moving right along until now!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I know BLT buybacks have cooled a little and I do think this is over the Mendoza line but a little nervous now...Do you think a 50 pt BLT 2x points would pass @$160?


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I know BLT buybacks have cooled a little and I do think this is over the Mendoza line but a little nervous now...Do you think a 50 pt BLT 2x points would pass @$160?


I mean it’s possible. But if it’s what you really want and looking for I’d up a few dollars for such a small contact.


----------



## MICKIMINI

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I know BLT buybacks have cooled a little and I do think this is over the Mendoza line but a little nervous now...Do you think a 50 pt BLT 2x points would pass @$160?


Just let it rip!!


----------



## Chia1974

I have a SSR passed ROFR on 6/28 and a CCV passed ROFR on 6/30. Both no closing doc yet. Is this normal?


----------



## ajiuo

Dang looks like no ROFR was processed today either.


----------



## kilik64

Chia1974 said:


> I have a SSR passed ROFR on 6/28 and a CCV passed ROFR on 6/30. Both no closing doc yet. Is this normal?


The step after ROFR is estoppel, has the title company still not gotten it yet? On ours we got the closing docs same day they got estoppel back.


----------



## Jen0718

ajiuo said:


> Dang looks like no ROFR was processed today either.


Not for me anyway  Still sitting here waiting for word, any word, so I can move forward.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> I have a SSR passed ROFR on 6/28 and a CCV passed ROFR on 6/30. Both no closing doc yet. Is this normal?


No, my BWV contract passed ROFR on 7/6 (21 days) and estoppel came on 7/9 which was sooner than I expected. I would be checking with the title company again.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I know BLT buybacks have cooled a little and I do think this is over the Mendoza line but a little nervous now...Do you think a 50 pt BLT 2x points would pass @$160?


I almost bit on that one too!  My UY and home resort.  It's a great price on a small one, but we don't really need the points right now.  I should just stop checking the sites so I'm not tempted.  Did you get both of the 50 pointers or just one?


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> No, my BWV contract passed ROFR on 7/6 (21 days) and estoppel came on 7/9 which was sooner than I expected. I would be checking with the title company again.


I just received closing doc this afternoon for CCV. SSR is a 9/27 delay closing so it doesn’t really matter now.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

achinforsomebacon said:


> I almost bit on that one too!  My UY and home resort.  It's a great price on a small one, but we don't really need the points right now.  I should just stop checking the sites so I'm not tempted.  Did you get both of the 50 pointers or just one?



I called as soon as both posted. I could have had both but opted just for one. Tried to have some dissipline lol. I think I’m set for points but I also thought that after the last add on!! The other was taken down at the same time as mine so didn’t last long at all


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> I just received closing doc this afternoon for CCV. SSR is a 9/27 delay closing so it doesn’t really matter now.



Welcome CCV neighbor!


----------



## MAKP2

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I know BLT buybacks have cooled a little and I do think this is over the Mendoza line but a little nervous now...Do you think a 50 pt BLT 2x points would pass @$160?


My BLT 50 points passed last month for $158.50 with seller paid ‘21 MF that translated to $154.50 pp. just closed today due to Disney system maintenance. So yours is possible.


----------



## mtalken

This is painful.  We're a 7/1 submission, so I know we're not near the top of the list, but I wanna see anyone here who's a 6/22 or 6/24 or something like that get the call, so I can start feeling like it's a countdown again!


----------



## mtalken

MAKP2 said:


> My BLT 50 points passed last month for $158.50 with seller paid ‘21 MF that translated to $154.50 pp. just closed today due to Disney system maintenance. So yours is possible.


That's the type of contract I like to hear about.  We're waiting on a 250 BLT at 158, and it's high enough that I feel pretty good about it passing ROFR, but it's close enough to the line that I worry if there's a couple dollar shift, we might be right at the new line....


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

MAKP2 said:


> My BLT 50 points passed last month for $158.50 with seller paid ‘21 MF that translated to $154.50 pp. just closed today due to Disney system maintenance. So yours is possible.


Good info thanks!


----------



## zobel0022

mtalken said:


> That's the type of contract I like to hear about.  We're waiting on a 250 BLT at 158, and it's high enough that I feel pretty good about it passing ROFR, but it's close enough to the line that I worry if there's a couple dollar shift, we might be right at the new line....


What company did you find this one on?  I’ve been stalking sites for BTL and everyone balks at all offers anything 165 or below…


----------



## SarahWI

mtalken said:


> That's the type of contract I like to hear about. We're waiting on a 250 BLT at 158, and it's high enough that I feel pretty good about it passing ROFR, but it's close enough to the line that I worry if there's a couple dollar shift, we might be right at the new line....


We passed earlier this month BLT 200 points at 160 per point. Honestly we probably would have been fine at the 155$ we offered originally but seller countered so whatever.


----------



## andyc83

SarahWI said:


> We passed earlier this month BLT 200 points at 160 per point. Honestly we probably would have been fine at the 155$ we offered originally but seller countered so whatever.


I got lucky and bought June ‘20.  200 points for $128.


----------



## sgricewich

mtalken said:


> This is painful.  We're a 7/1 submission, so I know we're not near the top of the list, but I wanna see anyone here who's a 6/22 or 6/24 or something like that get the call, so I can start feeling like it's a countdown again!


Same!! We are a 6/30 submission.


----------



## Nutbean

Have those that passed ROFR on 7/12 received estoppel yet? We’re still waiting.


----------



## SarahWI

Nutbean said:


> Have those that passed ROFR on 7/12 received estoppel yet? We’re still waiting.


Not to our knowledge. Our broker told us it would be 2-3 weeks to get closing documents.  I have heard that other people have already made it past estoppel step.


----------



## Rush

Nutbean said:


> Have those that passed ROFR on 7/12 received estoppel yet? We’re still waiting.


Yes, passed ROFR on 7/12 followed by the estoppel on 7/13.  Sellers documents received this past Monday, payment sent via FedEx Tuesday, hopefully closing today or tomorrow at the latest. We were told to expect a delay due to the shutdown, fortunately that didn’t happen. Hopefullly you see some progress soon!


----------



## FSUSammy

Maybe today is the day we will see some ROFR news again.


----------



## mtalken

zobel0022 said:


> What company did you find this one on?  I’ve been stalking sites for BTL and everyone balks at all offers anything 165 or below…



Well, I'm new here, and it's not the board sponsor, so I don't know if I'm allowed to say without my post being deleted/censored, but I'll say this:  It was listed $10/pt higher and we put in the offer.  The broker we first spoke to seemed skeptical at first that the offer would be accepted (and we were leaving room for negotiation), but it was accepted!


----------



## Sandisw

mtalken said:


> Well, I'm new here, and it's not the board sponsor, so I don't know if I'm allowed to say without my post being deleted/censored, but I'll say this:  It was listed $10/pt higher and we put in the offer.  The broker we first spoke to seemed skeptical at first that the offer would be accepted (and we were leaving room for negotiation), but it was accepted!



Just an FYI, We allow you to post the link to any business you would like to mention.  If it filters out then it can not be discussed

You can always check before posting using the preview button.  The only thing that is not allowed is trying to give hints on how to find the business that is in our boards filter.

Here are the rules.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-site-you-wish-to-mention-or-discuss.3821848/


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

mtalken said:


> Well, I'm new here, and it's not the board sponsor, so I don't know if I'm allowed to say without my post being deleted/censored


You're allowed to paste the website, and Disboards will automatically filter it if you're not allowed to discuss that broker. For example, the two companies I have used to buy resale are http://*************.com and https://www.dvcstore.com.


----------



## andyc83

FSUSammy said:


> Maybe today is the day we will see some ROFR news again.


----------



## ajiuo

Are the people who decide on ROFR located on the east coast or the west…. Or somewhere else?


----------



## ValW

Nutbean said:


> Have those that passed ROFR on 7/12 received estoppel yet? We’re still waiting.



Another yes. Passed ROFR on 7/12 and received estoppel and closing docs on 7/15.


----------



## Chia1974

Can someone tell me what’s the difference when buying from a international seller? What’s the form for the IRS? I received closing doc and I had no idea the seller is Canadian.


----------



## stlrod

I was told by the agent I worked with they have me down as being next in line at their company.  Who knows if it’s true but I’ll let you know when I hear. Submitted 6/22.


----------



## ajiuo

stlrod said:


> I was told by the agent I worked with they have me down as being next in line at their company.  Who knows if it’s true but I’ll let you know when I hear. Submitted 6/22.



Next in line for what, closing? I don’t think an agent would have any control over when Disney gets back to them on ROFR.


----------



## sgricewich

Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.


----------



## ajiuo

sgricewich said:


> Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.



I’m sorry  hopefully your next bid goes quickly and well.

and yes. Stats, please.


----------



## andyc83

sgricewich said:


> Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.


Ohhh, no.  What resort, dollar amount?


----------



## Jen0718

Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.
[/QUOTE]
I am so sorry


----------



## swade95

swade95---$127-$15805-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28

Our first resale contract .  We bought direct on 1/15/21.  Had addonitis since day one.  LOL


----------



## FSUSammy

sgricewich said:


> Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.


Noooooooooooo


----------



## Emmett2020

sgricewich said:


> Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.


Sorry to hear this. Did the email come from DVC or your broker? Last time we never heard on the ROFR, just received closing documents from the title company. Anxiously waiting for the outcome on a second contract…..


----------



## sgricewich

sgricewich---$108-$24410-220-OKW-Jun-110/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 6/30, taken 7/22


----------



## sgricewich

Emmett2020 said:


> Sorry to hear this. Did the email come from DVC or your broker? Last time we never heard on the ROFR, just received closing documents from the title company. Anxiously waiting for the outcome on a second contract…..


My broker.


----------



## sgricewich

andyc83 said:


> Ohhh, no.  What resort, dollar amount?


OKW, 220pts, $108


----------



## andyc83

sgricewich said:


> sgricewich---$108-$24410-220-OKW-Jun-110/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 6/30, taken 7/22


Guessing the fully loaded points got it.


----------



## MICKIMINI

DVC took my 150 OKW pretty well stripped for $116 (I am the seller).  They sure keep you guessing!  Sorry they nabbed it.  I'm waiting on a June 21 and a June 28 myself.  I hope you find a contract that is better AND passes!


----------



## ajiuo

Well I hope at least one person gets a pass today.


----------



## mrsclark

Nutbean said:


> Have those that passed ROFR on 7/12 received estoppel yet? We’re still waiting.


Yes - we were notified we passed ROFR on 7/12/21 and then notified that estoppel was completed on 7/13.  We have signed and returned our closing docs and are waiting for the seller to return their docs and then we will wire the funds.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

2042 OKW posted at $155 PP...no thank you 

it’s a small one but still!


----------



## Chia1974

There’s a SSR for $160 and PVB for $225 not fully loaded. I guess they just try to sell and see if anyone would pay the price.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> There’s a SSR for $160 and PVB for $225 not fully loaded. I guess they just try to sell and see if anyone would pay the price.



its really interesting you say that... I recently sold a 25 pt SSR for more than $160 PP (paid $105 last year) but was able to get BLT at similar price point. The SSR sold in less than 48 hrs. I was honestly shocked. I thought they were crazy when they suggested selling price. I guess there is still enough demand out there but definately pays to due your research and understand not all brokers are equal.


----------



## ajiuo

And a VGC for $320


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> There’s a SSR for $160 and PVB for $225 not fully loaded. I guess they just try to sell and see if anyone would pay the price.



I got $189/pt for my BLT which I never thought I would. It was the suggested price to list and I was in no rush so figured it didn’t hurt.

 It was the perfect contract for the buyer as they paid asking without question


----------



## mtalken

sgricewich said:


> Well folks, ROFR is up and running because we just got the dreaded email that Disney exercised.  I should add our stats, haven’t done that yet.


sorry to hear yours got snagged 

Being a 7/1 contract, I was shocked to see a 6/30 done when I think we're more at about 6/22 or 6/23 on the others and it got me thinking , whether they're faster on ones where they exercise their ability to buy back (again, I'm new here, so maybe this is already well established).

My contract is a BLT contract, so I went back and looked at the April-June ROFR thread and averaged out how long it took on the BLT contracts that were reported back.

Unless I messed up on the math, there were 28 contracts listed for BLT that passed.  The fastest made it through in 17 days, slowest in 32 days, and the average was 22.4 days.
There were 11 that were bought back.  The fastest there was 16, slowest was 22, and the average was 19.1 days.

Working with a total of 39 contracts, that obviously could still be a situation where the small sample size skews things (after all, for the ones that passed, there was one period where they were pumping pretty much everything through in under 21 days, which followed a period where it was more likely to take 28).  

That said, it does seem like they're a bit faster on the ones where they buy back, at least from the small sample size I worked with.


----------



## FSUSammy

mtalken said:


> sorry to hear yours got snagged
> 
> Being a 7/1 contract, I was shocked to see a 6/30 done when I think we're more at about 6/22 or 6/23 on the others and it got me thinking , whether they're faster on ones where they exercise their ability to buy back (again, I'm new here, so maybe this is already well established).
> 
> My contract is a BLT contract, so I went back and looked at the April-June ROFR thread and averaged out how long it took on the BLT contracts that were reported back.
> 
> Unless I messed up on the math, there were 28 contracts listed for BLT that passed.  The fastest made it through in 17 days, slowest in 32 days, and the average was 22.4 days.
> There were 11 that were bought back.  The fastest there was 16, slowest was 22, and the average was 19.1 days.
> 
> Working with a total of 39 contracts, that obviously could still be a situation where the small sample size skews things (after all, for the ones that passed, there was one period where they were pumping pretty much everything through in under 21 days, which followed a period where it was more likely to take 28).
> 
> That said, it does seem like they're a bit faster on the ones where they buy back, at least from the small sample size I worked with.


I was thinking the same. That when they want to buy back they do those faster. I’m around 6/22 for BLT and hoping I’ll hear back today


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I got $189/pt for my BLT which I never thought I would. It was the suggested price to list and I was in no rush so figured it didn’t hurt.
> 
> It was the perfect contract for the buyer as they paid asking without question


2042 OKW for $155 is just beyond me. Closing cost for direct purchase is lower than resale for 15 extra years of unrestricted points.pretty soon they will say 150 points is a small contact! SMH


----------



## isthisanything

Chia1974 said:


> 2042 OKW for $155 is just beyond me. Closing cost for direct purchase is lower than resale for 15 extra years of unrestricted points.pretty soon they will say 150 points is a small contact! SMH



Yes, I know asking prices are aspirational, but there's literally no sensible reason to buy this resale contract unless you get a sharply reduced rate through negotiation.  First, the extra 15 years makes the direct price make sense on its own, let alone the fact that you'll have the points immediately if you buy direct.


----------



## JETSDAD

On small contracts some of the high prices can make sense for non-members.  As a member it is an obvious choice to just buy direct but that's not an option for a new buyer who may only want/need a small contract to get started.


----------



## Chia1974

JETSDAD said:


> On small contracts some of the high prices can make sense for non-members.  As a member it is an obvious choice to just buy direct but that's not an option for a new buyer who may only want/need a small contract to get started.


I think you have a point here. 25 points get you like two nights as a new member. If that works, whatever!


----------



## Chia1974

SSR @$112. Is it possible?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> SSR @$112. Is it possible?


Based on ROFR for the last few months, that would get taken unless it's an international seller.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Based on ROFR for the last few months, that would get taken unless it's an international seller.


I’m not familiar with this. Does international seller get an exception? If that gets me a better deal I wouldn’t mind. This has me thinking if I overpaid for my at $125 fully loaded.


----------



## zobel0022

LadybugsMum said:


> Based on ROFR for the last few months, that would get taken unless it's an international seller.


Why would Disney not rofr on an international seller?


----------



## zobel0022

Chia1974 said:


> I’m not familiar with this. Does international seller get an exception? If that gets me a better deal I wouldn’t mind. This has me thinking if I overpaid for my at $125 fully loaded.


Seems like $125 is right on the rofr line with SSR and Disney,  I would say you didn’t overpaid because most likely anything less, Disney would have bought back,


----------



## Jen0718

mtalken said:


> sorry to hear yours got snagged
> 
> Being a 7/1 contract, I was shocked to see a 6/30 done when I think we're more at about 6/22 or 6/23 on the others and it got me thinking , whether they're faster on ones where they exercise their ability to buy back (again, I'm new here, so maybe this is already well established).
> 
> My contract is a BLT contract, so I went back and looked at the April-June ROFR thread and averaged out how long it took on the BLT contracts that were reported back.
> 
> Unless I messed up on the math, there were 28 contracts listed for BLT that passed.  The fastest made it through in 17 days, slowest in 32 days, and the average was 22.4 days.
> There were 11 that were bought back.  The fastest there was 16, slowest was 22, and the average was 19.1 days.
> 
> Working with a total of 39 contracts, that obviously could still be a situation where the small sample size skews things (after all, for the ones that passed, there was one period where they were pumping pretty much everything through in under 21 days, which followed a period where it was more likely to take 28).
> 
> That said, it does seem like they're a bit faster on the ones where they buy back, at least from the small sample size I worked with.


I am currently at 24 days on my offer so I am hoping that by your calculations, that’s good news for me.


----------



## Sandisw

zobel0022 said:


> Why would Disney not rofr on an international seller?



No one really knows why but they don’t seem to ever take them. Maybe it’s a lot more hassle for them.


----------



## Chia1974

zobel0022 said:


> Seems like $125 is right on the rofr line with SSR and Disney,  I would say you overpaid because most likely anything less, Disney would have bought back,


Do you mean I didn’t overpaid? Lol


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> No one really knows why but they don’t seem to ever take them. Maybe it’s a lot more hassle for them.


Let’s look for an international seller for my next contract. Lol


----------



## Nutbean

mrsclark said:


> Yes - we were notified we passed ROFR on 7/12/21 and then notified that estoppel was completed on 7/13.  We have signed and returned our closing docs and are waiting for the seller to return their docs and then we will wire the funds.



I asked my friend (the seller) to check again and, sure enough, she missed it. It was in her email dated July 13th. So we just lost 10 days for no reason. Ugh!


----------



## mtalken

Jen0718 said:


> I am currently at 24 days on my offer so I am hoping that by your calculations, that’s good news for me.



Hopefully, but since I assume that means you're either a 6/29 or 6/30, with the shutdown, I wouldn't say you're out of the woods yet. (Sorry to be a downer)

Based on looking at the times that obviously the pace goes up and down on ones that pass ROFR.  There was one chunk of passing contracts that, sequentially, were 31, 27, 24, 32, and 28 days, and then virtually right after that, they moved a bunch through fast at 19, 19, 17, 19, 19, and 17 days.  

That said, during that faster time, the ones that failed, I think, were taken at 16 days.

So with the shutdown, I don't know that we can draw real conclusions about being over 22 days being good, but I do think you want to see the dates catch up to YOUR date before you hear anything.  Like I said in other posts, my contract was submitted on 7/1, so knowing that one was taken yesterday and was a 6/30, and everything else we've seen just PRIOR to the shutdown were more like 6/22, if I got a call from my broker right now, I'd probably have a sinking feeling while I was answering the phone.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> No one really knows why but they don’t seem to ever take them. Maybe it’s a lot more hassle for them.



But does that mean buyers usually offer way below asking?


----------



## Michiel

Here we go again! 

Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> But does that mean buyers usually offer way below asking?



No. I don’t think so because unless you are active on boards like this..which is a very small percentage of resale buyers…most have no idea an international sellers contract is more apt to pass.


----------



## ajiuo

Dang it’s been pretty slim pickings… seems like only one ROFR has been posted since they reopened… and it was taken :/


----------



## vbmedic52

So should I be nervous for BCV 100 points at 150pp? And stripped till 2023


----------



## MICKIMINI

I emailed my broker on my 6/21 SSR and he said Disney has not made a decision...good or bad?  I'm already looking for a replacement but I think I ran the "bargain" contracts to the end, though that is what I said with about the last 7 contracts LOL!


----------



## Dawg74

We sent our Poly contract in on 6/25 and still anxiously waiting


----------



## Emmett2020

We are waiting on our SSR contract, submitted June 24th (I hope, we had to re-sign our contract the 27th, but the broker said we entered the queue on the 24th anyhow). While I am pretty confident they will pass it, I really don’t care if they take it.  I just want to know. We are heading to WDW next weekend, and hope to hear before we leave because if they take it we’re adding on direct. Had I been more educated, I wouldn’t have made the offer. We only learned about add on incentives through this forum just before we got the points loaded on our recent VB purchase a couple weeks ago.  Almost exercised our ten day right to back out, but if we can land this it is certainly financially advantageous. Just needed to vent…..sigh.


----------



## Emmett2020

MICKIMINI said:


> I emailed my broker on my 6/21 SSR and he said Disney has not made a decision...good or bad?  I'm already looking for a replacement but I think I ran the "bargain" contracts to the end, though that is what I said with about the last 7 contracts LOL!


This makes me nervous……you’ve been in queue longer than we have. I suspect our SSR is not as enticing to them as yours, but this waiting is so hard. Patience is not my jam, I guess. Good luck to you!


----------



## MICKIMINI

There is no saying what they take.  I'm hoping that my 50 points isn't big enough to bother with, though I did negotiate the seller paying MF's so that is a negative for me (in my mind).  We really aren't sure what a good strategy to moving forward is other than sit tight with our 7 contracts (possibly 9 if both pass).

DVC is and always has been very fluid to us as we rarely have been stagnant.  We sometimes take a good profit and move forward, always moving up with the value we hold.  I don't see any contracts that can move us forward since the last we sent to ROFR 6/28, which doesn't mean one won't pop up.   It will be more work to find and negotiate and there is a line I won't cross if the contract isn't worth % more than what I'm paying.  We'll see.

Good luck to you and all waiting for ROFR!   Pixie Dust to all!


----------



## The Jackal

Chia1974 said:


> 2042 OKW for $155 is just beyond me. Closing cost for direct purchase is lower than resale for 15 extra years of unrestricted points.pretty soon they will say 150 points is a small contact! SMH


Yes I agree, but if you are not an owner and just want a small contract with no blue card. This is way cheaper, because direct you have to buy 150 points if not a member.


----------



## Chia1974

The Jackal said:


> Yes I agree, but if you are not an owner and just want a small contract with no blue card. This is way cheaper, because direct you have to buy 150 points if not a member.


For someone only wants 2-3 for nights in a studio per year that’ll work out fine.


----------



## pangyal

For what it's worth...updated...with all THREE entries for this week! I realize I'll be toast next week when the flood comes in, but for now, that was by far the fewest number of strings I've ever added, including height of 2020 pandemic months!

Also, they have taken International sellers, it's just not as common.


----------



## DVChris

vbmedic52 said:


> So should I be nervous for BCV 100 points at 150pp? And stripped till 2023


Disney hasn’t taken any BCV in over a year. You should be good!


----------



## princessmocha

Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12


----------



## princessmocha

vbmedic52 said:


> So should I be nervous for BCV 100 points at 150pp? And stripped till 2023


We are waiting patiently for 1 BCV loaded 50 point contract. We just had our offer accepted today on another slightly larger one. I think we will be fine with the smaller as we are paying premium for it. Good luck!


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Chia1974 said:


> Let’s look for an international seller for my next contract. Lol


Yes Disney almost always passes on international, but it can take longer to close once it gets through rofr.   I had one take over 6 months, as the seller had trouble finding an international notary during covid shutdowns.  This was the exception.  Otherwise,
my international contracts have been easy to close.


----------



## Chia1974

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Yes Disney almost always passes on international, but it can take longer to close once it gets through rofr.   I had one take over 6 months, as the seller had trouble finding an international notary during covid shutdowns.  This was the exception.  Otherwise,
> my international contracts have been easy to close.


Do brokers have to disclose that the seller is foreign? I have a contract in closing now but I had no idea that the seller is Canadian. It took a while for the estoppel to come back. Now I’m waiting for them to sign their paperwork hopefully very soon!


----------



## havertown

My apologies, I didn't understand my smaller contract.  Can you please move to extended per below?  Thanks!

havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22 - sent 7/13


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23


----------



## andyc83

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23


Woah!


----------



## Chia1974

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23


great deal!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Chia1974 said:


> great deal!


Keeping my fingers & toes crossed


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Quiltsndisney---$115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28.

first timer and nervous I offered too low. based on may data, but looks like June went up significantly. Part of me hopes to get through Rofr the other part is like maybe it wasn’t meant to be


----------



## andyc83

Quiltsndisney said:


> Quiltsndisney---$115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28.
> 
> first timer and nervous I offered too low. based on may data, but looks like June went up significantly. Part of me hopes to get through Rofr the other part is like maybe it wasn’t meant to be


Best of luck!  DVC is the way!


----------



## ajiuo

Hopefully more happens with ROFR this week than last week.


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> Hopefully more happens with ROFR this week than last week.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25


----------



## ajiuo

natty650 said:


> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11



So they do process ROFR on Sunday? I always just assumed they were closed on Sunday. Nice to know.

Congrats!


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25


Great deal for a small one!


----------



## ach222

Ach222---$145-$12050-80-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 7/26

We made it 3 years almost to the day before addonitis hit lol!


----------



## andyc83

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25


Wow!  Awesome for a small one.  Good luck!


----------



## natty650

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23


Woohoo! Awesome price!


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25


What was the asking price? I feel the brokers/seller won’t even entertain the low offers.


----------



## Taffel

Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 31/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> What was the asking price? I feel the brokers/seller won’t even entertain the low offers.


 Believe it or not that was asking. Not all sites equal. One I have dealt with in the past (this one) you can find bargains if patient.  They are a Vast contrast to the one I used to sell a SSR contract. For BLT, the other broker has similar contracts however they are listed “firm” at $40PP more ($2k total on a 50 pointer)


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Believe it or not that was asking. Not all sites equal. One I have dealt with in the past (this one) you can find bargains if patient.  They are a Vast contrast to the one I used to sell a SSR contract. For BLT, the other broker has similar contracts however they are listed “firm” at $40PP more ($2k total on a 50 pointer)


Always buy low sell high! Were you the one sold the SSR for $160 and bought BLT for $160? Lol
I feel BLT has cool down a bit, now VGF are all above $200 probably because the new section. I’ll wait for direct sales open up for that and see if I’ll buy more.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26

Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!


----------



## Chia1974

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!


My 45 point BWV was sent 7/12 &160 no 2021 points.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Chia1974 said:


> My 45 point BWV was sent 7/12 &160 no 2021 points.


Best of luck to you and hopefully you'll hear back soon. I'd have to imagine you'd pass as well.


----------



## andyc83

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!


Woah, this gets me excited.  I'm a 7/6 send off!
And congratulations to you!


----------



## MICKIMINI

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!


Thank you for giving us hope that DVC didn't just up and leave LOL!


----------



## kilik64

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!


All things considered, 25 days is not bad. Good luck on speeding through the rest of the process!


----------



## Taffel

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!



Whoohoo! I’m a 7/8 sent and the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> Always buy low sell high! Were you the one sold the SSR for $155 and bought BLT for $160? Lol
> I feel BLT has cool down a bit, now VGF are all above $200 probably because the new section. I’ll wait for direct sales open up for that and see if I’ll buy more.


I sold SSR for $163 and bought BLT for $160. I bought that SSR for $105 about a year ago! The SSR was 25 pts and BLT is 50 but both small

I’m with you. If I buy more, VGF will be my next one. It’s going to be interesting to see what it’s offered at direct


----------



## edudansil

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!



Congratulations! We sent in our BCV on 7/7 so this is making me excited for some good news!!


----------



## mtalken

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!



Woohoo!  I'm a fellow 7/1, so this is very exciting news to me.  At the same time, there are still quite a few 6/24 to 6/30 ones that either those people haven't heard back or haven't told us they've heard back yet, so I'm trying to stay mentally prepared that it could still be several more days.

If I have to wait into next week, my broker is going to really start finding me irritating though.


----------



## ajiuo

TerrorPigeon said:


> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> Looks like after that delay from the site maintenance and them being out of the office for a couple day now things are back on track with ROFR decisions!



Congratulations!!!

I’m a little worried now. Mine was sent on 6/21… 35 day with no word. 

What was your broker and title companies?


----------



## MICKIMINI

ajiuo said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I’m a little worried now. Mine was sent on 6/21… 35 day with no word.
> 
> What was your broker and title companies?


Mine as well...


----------



## mtalken

ajiuo said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I’m a little worried now. Mine was sent on 6/21… 35 day with no word.
> 
> What was your broker and title companies?



I wouldn't worry too much yet.  My guess is there's some level of randomness on this within reason, and as I said in a previous post, it usually seems like the longer you wait, the less likely you are to fail.

Also, because I'm a teacher on summer break and I have nothing better to do than obsess over this, I charted out who I expected to be ahead of us, here's at least what I saw (it's very possible I missed something, and I mostly worked from the updates on the first page, rather than going through each subsequent page)

6/21:  3 passed, 4 waiting (which obviously you're part of), 0 taken
6/22:  0 passed. 1 waiting, 0 taken
6/24:  0 passed, 2 waiting, 0 taken
6/25:  0 passed, 3 waiting, 0 taken
6/28:  0 passed, 2 waiting, 0 taken
6/30:  0 passed, 3 waiting, 1 taken
7/1:  1 passed, 1 waiting (that's me), 0 taken

I stopped at this point because, ya know, this was a self-serving task.

But that said, TerrorPigeon's contract getting through seems to be the weird aberration, there was the one that was sadly taken from 6/30, and otherwise we're at the 6/21 mark.  I would hope for your sanity you'll hear very soon!


----------



## ajiuo

I thin


mtalken said:


> I wouldn't worry too much yet.  My guess is there's some level of randomness on this within reason, and as I said in a previous post, it usually seems like the longer you wait, the less likely you are to fail.
> 
> Also, because I'm a teacher on summer break and I have nothing better to do than obsess over this, I charted out who I expected to be ahead of us, here's at least what I saw (it's very possible I missed something, and I mostly worked from the updates on the first page, rather than going through each subsequent page)
> 
> 6/21:  3 passed, 4 waiting (which obviously you're part of), 0 taken
> 6/22:  0 passed. 1 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/24:  0 passed, 2 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/25:  0 passed, 3 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/28:  0 passed, 2 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/30:  0 passed, 3 waiting, 1 taken
> 7/1:  1 passed, 1 waiting (that's me), 0 taken
> 
> I stopped at this point because, ya know, this was a self-serving task.
> 
> But that said, TerrorPigeon's contract getting through seems to be the weird aberration, there was the one that was sadly taken from 6/30, and otherwise we're at the 6/21 mark.  I would hope for your sanity you'll hear very soon!



The thing that scares me most about 6/21 is that the ones that passed were before the shutdown…. So it kind of makes me think thoes are the ones they didn’t want for sure and the other 4 need more consideration.

The one thing that gives me hope is that my broker told me it was submitted at 8:30 pm mountain time (10:30 eastern)…So I might actually be a 6/22.


----------



## stlrod

I'm 6/22 and still waiting.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I think the questionable contracts go in a basket and just sit there until someone wants direct and they pull it out of the pile and stamp it (really hard) with a giant red ink ROFR.  

After the paper gets dusty and starts to turn yellow they finally start passing them...and we are apparently all represented by a crinkled piece of paper stacked in a pile just waiting for a happy new owner (and I don't mean direct)!


----------



## ajiuo

stlrod said:


> I'm 6/22 and still waiting.



Well, as long as they evaluate at least one contract a day, we will all get there before you know it.


----------



## ajiuo

What is the time limit that Disney has for ROFR? I thought I read 30 day somewhere… wouldn’t that make us clear?


----------



## andyc83

MICKIMINI said:


> I think the questionable contracts go in a basket and just sit there until someone wants direct and they pull it out of the pile and stamp it (really hard) with a giant red ink ROFR.
> 
> After the paper gets dusty and starts to turn yellow they finally start passing them...and we are apparently all represented by a crinkled piece of paper stacked in a pile just waiting for a happy new owner (and I don't mean direct)!


hahahahah


----------



## FSUSammy

ajiuo said:


> What is the time limit that Disney has for ROFR? I thought I read 30 day somewhere… wouldn’t that make us clear?



I was thinking of asking the same question. I think I'm at day 31 now. But I'm also not sure any of that even matters either.


----------



## ajiuo

FSUSammy said:


> I was thinking of asking the same question. I think I'm at day 31 now. But I'm also not sure any of that even matters either.



I’m at 35 days


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> I’m at 35 days


Last year at this time, I was just shy under 3 months from Offer accepted to points in account.  About 45 days to get through ROFR.  Hopefully nothing like that this time around for me.  Ha!


----------



## ajiuo

So I did a little digging. It sounds like they have to respond by the estimated closing date… but have to be notified at least 30 days before closing.

My closing date is august 5th. So I guess I should expect to hear something by the end of-next week.

I kind of wonder if the people on the same ROFR dates as me had an earlier closing date and that’s why got word already…. Closing date would be useful information.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

ajiuo said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I’m a little worried now. Mine was sent on 6/21… 35 day with no word.
> 
> What was your broker and title companies?


My broker was DVC Resale Market and my title company was Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

ajiuo said:


> What is the time limit that Disney has for ROFR? I thought I read 30 day somewhere… wouldn’t that make us clear?


There is no time limit. Around 30 days is just what it typically takes.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

mtalken said:


> 6/21:  3 passed, 4 waiting (which obviously you're part of), 0 taken
> 6/22:  0 passed. 1 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/24:  0 passed, 2 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/25:  0 passed, 3 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/28:  0 passed, 2 waiting, 0 taken
> 6/30:  0 passed, 3 waiting, 1 taken
> 7/1:  1 passed, 1 waiting (that's me), 0 taken



I'm in the 6/25 group!!


----------



## IWhipMyRayaHair

IWhipMyRayaHair---$290-$30640-100-VGC-Jun-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/6


----------



## ajiuo

Hopefully Disney sends at least one more person word on their contract today!!!


----------



## Chia1974

How long do you all see your points loaded buying resale? I’m over 2 months now and nothing. I’m an existing member.


----------



## macman123

Chia1974 said:


> How long do you all see your points loaded buying resale? I’m over 2 months now and nothing. I’m an existing member.



That really depends. After ROFR then the Title Co get the estoppel from Disney. That takes around 3 weeks.

Closing docs are then provided and signed. This depends on how long buyer/seller take to send back

Once signed then the contract is closed. It generally takes 3 weeks for the contract to be added to the account.

Then for points its less than 7 days.

So it really depends where you are in the process. I would suggest reading the closing thread for current times:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/


----------



## Chia1974

macman123 said:


> That really depends. After ROFR then the Title Co get the estoppel from Disney. That takes around 3 weeks.
> 
> Closing docs are then provided and signed. This depends on how long buyer/seller take to send back
> 
> Once signed then the contract is closed. It generally takes 3 weeks for the contract to be added to the account.
> 
> Then for points its less than 7 days.
> 
> So it really depends where you are in the process. I would suggest reading the closing thread for current times:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/


My deed was recorded on 7/8 but Disney was not doing transfer till 7/21. Now I wait.


----------



## macman123

Chia1974 said:


> My deed was recorded on 7/8 but Disney was not doing transfer till 7/21. Now I wait.



Sure. I would check the closing thread as that will give you a similar timeframe.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> What was the asking price? I feel the brokers/seller won’t even entertain the low offers.


Have you been trying with Aulani contracts?  I think Aulani has the biggest gap right now between listing prices and accepted offers.


----------



## ndpunk

ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26

Received the email from the broker yesterday afternoon!  Hopefully everyone else sent in this range receives good news soon as well!


----------



## andyc83

ndpunk said:


> ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26
> 
> Received the email from the broker yesterday afternoon!  Hopefully everyone else sent in this range receives good news soon as well!


yay, hoping my $127 passes at AKV!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Have you been trying with Aulani contracts?  I think Aulani has the biggest gap right now between listing prices and accepted offers.


Not buying more for now but AUL was good deal for a few.


----------



## Jen0718

ndpunk said:


> ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26
> 
> Received the email from the broker yesterday afternoon!  Hopefully everyone else sent in this range receives good news soon as well!


I am a 6/30 also and I am still waiting. This process is grueling. Congrats on your passing though!


----------



## edudansil

Jen0718 said:


> I am a 6/30 also and I am still waiting. This process is grueling. Congrats on your passing though!



Grueling is exactly the right word!  lol


----------



## Chia1974

There are a few SSR for under $125. What do y’all think about that?


----------



## Michiel

Chia1974 said:


> There are a few SSR for under $125. What do y’all think about that?



That will probably get ROFR'ed


----------



## revkmnd

revkmnd---$120-$35756-272-AKV-Dec-0/19, 135/20, 272/21, 272/22- sent 6/25


----------



## Red Dog Run

Chia1974 said:


> How long do you all see your points loaded buying resale? I’m over 2 months now and nothing. I’m an existing member.


I suggest reaching out to your title company.  I closed on 6/28, account created 7 days later in DVC.  By 7/15 I called and was told: Resale- it takes a few weeks.  YESTERDAY my title company got an email from me asking to please investigate.  By  9 AM this morning, I had a response that they reached out to MS, and that MS loaded my points.  I checked, and sure enough.  Thank you, title company.


----------



## Chia1974

Red Dog Run said:


> I suggest reaching out to your title company.  I closed on 6/28, account created 7 days later in DVC.  By 7/15 I called and was told: Resale- it takes a few weeks.  YESTERDAY my title company got an email from me asking to please investigate.  By  9 AM this morning, I had a response that they reached out to MS, and that MS loaded my points.  I checked, and sure enough.  Thank you, title company.


My contract was closed on 7/7 and deed recorded on 7/8. Waited till 7/21 for Disney to accept it due to office closing. Now I reached out to Mason title again and was told Disney takes 2-3 weeks to complete the transfer.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Chia1974 said:


> My contract was closed on 7/7 and deed recorded on 7/8. Waited till 7/21 for Disney to accept it due to office closing. Now I reached out to Mason title again and was told Disney takes 2-3 weeks to complete the transfer.


 Oh, yeah.  Mine had already been accepted by Disney in June.  Lollygagging, so they did it today.  Definately call Mason back to check in a couple of weeks.  TRSC did asap.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Red Dog Run said:


> Oh, yeah.  Mine had already been accepted by Disney in June.  Lollygagging, so they did it today.  Definately call Mason back to check in a couple of weeks.  TRSC did asap.


That might be Mason's boilerplate message.  We closed today and were told by Mason the following "Please allow Disney 3-4 weeks to complete the transfer once notified. Disney will notify you by email when the transfer is completed. The points can take up to an additional 14 days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer."


----------



## Chia1974

PsycProfPlum said:


> That might be Mason's boilerplate message.  We closed today and were told by Mason the following "Please allow Disney 3-4 weeks to complete the transfer once notified. Disney will notify you by email when the transfer is completed. The points can take up to an additional 14 days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer."


I certainly hope it will be much faster. Now I’m at the closing stage of my next contract and First American Tile is unresponsive since I received docusign.


----------



## Minnie2114

ndpunk said:


> ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26
> 
> Received the email from the broker yesterday afternoon!  Hopefully everyone else sent in this range receives good news soon as well!



We sent 6/30, I'm hoping to hear soon! You give me hope!!


----------



## RosieJ999

RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/27


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29 

If this wasn’t an international seller this board would have me worried! Still anxious to get the email from my broker though.


----------



## ajiuo

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29
> 
> If this wasn’t an international seller this board would have me worried! Still anxious to get the email from my broker though.



Stressful times.  Not a lot of activity today. One person posted a pass today but it was from yesterday.


----------



## Jen0718

Spoke with my broker who said that because of the shut down, my expected ROFR wait time would likely be extended. This was after she reassured me before the shutdown that it wasn’t going to have an impact on ROFR wait time. 
Day 28 ends with no response on the 6/30 offer.


----------



## ajiuo

Jen0718 said:


> Spoke with my broker who said that because of the shut down, my expected ROFR wait time would likely be extended. This was after she reassured me before the shutdown that it wasn’t going to have an impact on ROFR wait time.
> Day 28 ends with no response on the 6/30 offer.


Day 36 here.


----------



## Jen0718

ajiuo said:


> Day 36 here.


I’m so sorry for the eternal purgatory you’re living in


----------



## MisterPo

Our AUL contract was sent on 6/21 and we finally heard back today that it was waived. Now waiting on the estoppel.


----------



## ajiuo

MisterPo said:


> Our AUL contract was sent on 6/21 and we finally heard back today that it was waived. Now waiting on the estoppel.


Awesome news!! I’m also 6/21 although AKV. Hopefully mine is coming up soon.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Chia1974 said:


> There are a few SSR for under $125. What do y’all think about that?



If you are in no hurry for points, go for it!!


----------



## MAKP2

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29
> 
> If this wasn’t an international seller this board would have me worried! Still anxious to get the email from my broker though.


Awesome deal with seller pays MF.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29
> 
> If this wasn’t an international seller this board would have me worried! Still anxious to get the email from my broker though.


Though not as frequently, Disney takes international contracts as well. No contracts are really immune. And the seller‘s paying of the maintenance fees might make the contract more attractive to Disney. It’s a good deal if it goes through!


----------



## Chia1974

ABE4DISNEY said:


> If you are in no hurry for points, go for it!!


Please don’t encourage me


----------



## Red Dog Run

Experienced my first "seller's decision not to go with your full asking price offer" as soon as I saw the listing pop up on the screen.  At the end of the day, I received an email- we are sorry that the seller decided to go with another offer.   I'm curious to see it pop up on these boards (maybe.) It was a sane price and met with the exact terms.  This is a crazy market.


----------



## Red Dog Run

ABE4DISNEY said:


> If you are in no hurry for points, go for it!!





ABE4DISNEY said:


> If you are in no hurry for points, go for it!!


I did and was turned down for the exact full asking price.  This was very early this morn the offer put in and by this late afternoon, the decline.


----------



## natty650

Red Dog Run said:


> I did and was turned down for the exact full asking price.  This was very early this morn the offer put in and by this late afternoon, the decline


 Ugh - that's so annoying.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Red Dog Run said:


> I did and was turned down for the exact full asking price.  This was very early this morn the offer put in and by this late afternoon, the decline.


Bummer, but you know what they say...."Try, try, try again!!"


----------



## pirate33

Have two BLT contracts pending.  I wasn't thrilled with the prices to put it mildly but it is a seller's market, and I wanted to get these points in place.  I keep reminding myself the purchase price is a small part of the long-term cost, and by being tenacious I got excellent prices on the prior five contracts I've purchased since 2014, one of which I sold at a substantial profit a few years ago.  

pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12
pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13


----------



## Chia1974

Red Dog Run said:


> I did and was turned down for the exact full asking price.  This was very early this morn the offer put in and by this late afternoon, the decline.


Did you offer the full asking price include closing and was declined? Doesn’t the seller have to accept full price offer per contract? I don’t know enough about selling.


----------



## pirate33

Chia1974 said:


> Did you offer the full asking price include closing and was declined? Doesn’t the seller have to accept full price offer per contract? I don’t know enough about selling.



That is my understanding as well so I am equally confused.  Perhaps someone else put in an above-offer price first?  That seems rather . . . unlikely.  But who knows.


----------



## pirate33

P.S.  I’m not so sure that the seller is legally obligated to take an asking-price offer but that it is customary in the DVC resale world.  And a seller who turned down an asking-price offer may be liable for the broker’s commission.


----------



## Chia1974

pirate33 said:


> P.S.  I’m not so sure that the seller is legally obligated to take an asking-price offer but that it is customary in the DVC resale world.  And a seller who turned down an asking-price offer may be liable for the broker’s commission.


You never know if that other buyer will actually follow through. I put in an offer for a BWV contract but there was another offer above asking so I thought I lost out. Two days later I received an email to ask me if I still wanted it because the other buyer never returned the contract. I got it for asking price only 45 points though but what I wanted except a different UY.


----------



## Cleeevus

Paul Stupin said:


> Though not as frequently, Disney takes international contracts as well. No contracts are really immune. And the seller‘s paying of the maintenance fees might make the contract more attractive to Disney. It’s a good deal if it goes through!



Oh man, I’m a bit nervous now. The broker was even reassuring and told me Disney doesn’t ROFR international. I guess I’ll be checking my email quite a bit the next several days.


----------



## MICKIMINI

There is one company out there that I know for sure takes the first full price offer.  So even though there were multiple priced offers it was fir first that was accepted.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Chia1974 said:


> Did you offer the full asking price include closing and was declined? Doesn’t the seller have to accept full price offer per contract? I don’t know enough about selling.


Yes-full asking price, closing, dues.  Popped up early yesterday morn, the broker contacted me, double-checked my offer, and said she would reach out to the seller. At the end of the day, the decline came.


----------



## Red Dog Run

pirate33 said:


> That is my understanding as well so I am equally confused.  Perhaps someone else put in an above-offer price first?  That seems rather . . . unlikely.  But who knows.


Probably.  The asking price was $120 SSR.  My use year.  There was another posted the same day, but not my UY.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Chia1974 said:


> Did you offer the full asking price include closing and was declined? Doesn’t the seller have to accept full price offer per contract? I don’t know enough about selling.


I don't know how that works (first full offer), but the broker's response to me that morning was that she received the offer on "her contract" and wanted to make sure that I was also willing to pay closing, etc.  I replied yes, and the broker stated that she will reach out and should have the answer by the afternoon.


----------



## FSUSammy

ajiuo said:


> Day 36 here.


I'm right behind you at day 33


----------



## FSUSammy

pirate33 said:


> Have two BLT contracts pending.  I wasn't thrilled with the prices to put it mildly but it is a seller's market, and I wanted to get these points in place.  I keep reminding myself the purchase price is a small part of the long-term cost, and by being tenacious I got excellent prices on the prior five contracts I've purchased since 2014, one of which I sold at a substantial profit a few years ago.
> 
> pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12
> pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13


I have a BLT I'm waiting to hear back on any day now that is right around what you offered points wise and price per point. I think both of us will have no issues passing.


----------



## Nukem83

Nukem83---$118-$13151-100-OKW-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/18


----------



## sgricewich

Question for you guys… my contract got ROFR’d. The broker I’m using (who I really like), has no other contracts currently that we want to bid on. Other brokers have several. I don’t really want to go with another broker since we have established relationship and they’ve been fantastic to me. But I also don’t want to wait forever for the right contract to come up with them. What do you all do in this situation when you’re wanting to purchase resale?


----------



## MICKIMINI

I've bought from many resellers and have favorites, but you could wait forever to get the right match...


----------



## Chia1974

sgricewich said:


> Question for you guys… my contract got ROFR’d. The broker I’m using (who I really like), has no other contracts currently that we want to bid on. Other brokers have several. I don’t really want to go with another broker since we have established relationship and they’ve been fantastic to me. But I also don’t want to wait forever for the right contract to come up with them. What do you all do in this situation when you’re wanting to purchase resale?


I wouldn’t wait. Finding a match can be hard while the prices are rising.


----------



## Paul Stupin

sgricewich said:


> Question for you guys… my contract got ROFR’d. The broker I’m using (who I really like), has no other contracts currently that we want to bid on. Other brokers have several. I don’t really want to go with another broker since we have established relationship and they’ve been fantastic to me. But I also don’t want to wait forever for the right contract to come up with them. What do you all do in this situation when you’re wanting to purchase resale?


Go with the contract you want, not the broker. Many of us have bought from many brokers, and you’ll find a lot of them are great to work with.


----------



## sgricewich

Chia1974 said:


> I wouldn’t wait. Finding a match can be hard while the prices are rising.


That’s what I thought too, prices keep going up. Part of me just wants to say heck with it and buy direct but we’re looking at the 200 point range, so we’d like to save the money buying resale.


----------



## softballmom3

Red Dog Run said:


> Experienced my first "seller's decision not to go with your full asking price offer" as soon as I saw the listing pop up on the screen.  At the end of the day, I received an email- we are sorry that the seller decided to go with another offer.   I'm curious to see it pop up on these boards (maybe.) It was a sane price and met with the exact terms.  This is a crazy market.



This basically happened to me.  I offered very close to asking price and it wouldn't have even mattered if I had offered asking.  The broker told me to send them my best offer because they were presenting all offers to the seller at 5 pm.  I modified and did that.  At around 6 or so the broker emailed to tell me they weren't accepting asking price because they were going to up their price and relist.  I told them I wouldn't go any higher.  They emailed back that the seller would take "x" amount and that's as low as they would go.  I still declined.  It just all pretty much stank to me.  They should have listed what they wanted to begin with and not do this crazy run around stuff.  Of course in this market they still sold it lol.


----------



## Jen0718

sgricewich said:


> That’s what I thought too, prices keep going up. Part of me just wants to say heck with it and buy direct but we’re looking at the 200 point range, so we’d like to save the money buying resale.


Any good broker would not be upset if you went somewhere else. They understand that they don’t hold all of the listings and it’s YOUR money. Buy what you want, where you can find it.


----------



## FSUSammy

So at what point do you check with your broker to see if they've heard anything about ROFR? I'm already checking my span folders daily lol They initially said it can take up to 45 days...so do I try to be super patient and wait until I hit 45 days? I'm currently at day 33 so 45 days will put me around August 9th.


----------



## Cleeevus

FSUSammy said:


> So at what point do you check with your broker to see if they've heard anything about ROFR? I'm already checking my span folders daily lol They initially said it can take up to 45 days...so do I try to be super patient and wait until I hit 45 days? I'm currently at day 33 so 45 days will put me around August 9th.


I had to email my broker with a different question and couldn’t help but to ask for a ROFR update while I was at it (day 29 for me). She said Disney is about a week behind from “normal” ROFR times due to the closure. I am assuming that would mean more like 40+ days average right now?


----------



## KTownRaider

sgricewich said:


> Question for you guys… my contract got ROFR’d. The broker I’m using (who I really like), has no other contracts currently that we want to bid on. Other brokers have several. I don’t really want to go with another broker since we have established relationship and they’ve been fantastic to me. But I also don’t want to wait forever for the right contract to come up with them. What do you all do in this situation when you’re wanting to purchase resale?


Your relationship with your eventual contract will last years/decades.  You're relationship with your favorite broker- probably not as long.   If you see a contract that fits your DVC jigsaw, go for it.


----------



## Chia1974

sgricewich said:


> Question for you guys… my contract got ROFR’d. The broker I’m using (who I really like), has no other contracts currently that we want to bid on. Other brokers have several. I don’t really want to go with another broker since we have established relationship and they’ve been fantastic to me. But I also don’t want to wait forever for the right contract to come up with them. What do you all do in this situation when you’re wanting to purchase resale?


I bought from 4 different brokers including Disney. I’m sure he wants your loyalty but you do what’s best for you. You can still give him your business in the future.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Did you offer the full asking price include closing and was declined? Doesn’t the seller have to accept full price offer per contract? I don’t know enough about selling.


Seller is not legally obligated to take any offers.  Offers are not binding.  (depending on the contract they have with their real estate agent, they CAN be on the hook for commissions if the broker brings a ready/willing/able buyer and they just want to back out of the transaction altogether, but that has nothing to do with the potential purchaser).
It's possible someone offered full price earlier or that someone offered more than full price.  This market is insane, so I have seen people making offers that say they'll go above asking, especially if it's listed at a decent price anyway.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Welp, 6/25 group here. 

ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25, taken 7/28

Don't cry for me!  I'm getting ready to go shopping again!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Ginamarie

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Welp, 6/25 group here.
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> Don't cry for me!  I'm getting ready to go shopping again!!! Woohoo!


Oh no!!  This was actually a contract I was interested in, but not ready to buy yet.  I need OKW-E points!


----------



## Ginamarie

Red Dog Run said:


> Yes-full asking price, closing, dues.  Popped up early yesterday morn, the broker contacted me, double-checked my offer, and said she would reach out to the seller. At the end of the day, the decline came.


Was this Feb use year?  I saw a 160 pointer go up on Fidelity and it was tempting at the $120/point price, but I really want a different resort. (it's still showing as listed there.  I'm also wondering if this was a listing that went up onto several brokerage websites at the same time and a different broker already made the sale.  I've had that happen before.)


----------



## Sandisw

pirate33 said:


> P.S.  I’m not so sure that the seller is legally obligated to take an asking-price offer but that it is customary in the DVC resale world.  And a seller who turned down an asking-price offer may be liable for the broker’s commission.



When I have sold, a full asking price meant it was sold.

It happened 3 times for me and in all cases I just got the email of Congratulations your contract is sold at your asking price. Most recent was my BLT in May. 

The only thing I can think of is that multiple offers came in close enough to each other, all at or above asking to give the seller a choice.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Ginamarie said:


> Was this Feb use year?



Yes, it was that one.  It was a sweeeeeeeeet deal, but I guess Disney saw that and decided to take it.  

The 160 pointer--it was listed elsewhere?  That sounds like a crazy story.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Ginamarie said:


> Was this Feb use year?  I saw a 160 pointer go up on Fidelity and it was tempting at the $120/point price, but I really want a different resort. (it's still showing as listed there.  I'm also wondering if this was a listing that went up onto several brokerage websites at the same time and a different broker already made the sale.  I've had that happen before.)


It was an Oct UY, but probably much the same situation.  The broker, though, didn't act like she knew of any other offers.  My consolation was that it could have been done by ROFR later in the month.  It was worth a try.  Don't mind trying.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> Seller is not legally obligated to take any offers.  Offers are not binding.  (depending on the contract they have with their real estate agent, they CAN be on the hook for commissions if the broker brings a ready/willing/able buyer and they just want to back out of the transaction altogether, but that has nothing to do with the potential purchaser).
> It's possible someone offered full price earlier or that someone offered more than full price.  This market is insane, so I have seen people making offers that say they'll go above asking, especially if it's listed at a decent price anyway.



The contracts I have signed for selling with different brokers stated that if they received a full price offer it was considered sold and commission was due.

So, I don’t think a seller has an option to simply reject unless there are other offers at the same time.


----------



## LilyJC

Pleasantly surprised....

LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


----------



## FSUSammy

LilyJC said:


> Pleasantly surprised....
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28



That's awesome!!!! Hoping my BLT is next (think mine was sent 6/25) granted mine is a tad higher


----------



## weatherman

weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28

The ROFR trickle continues... And after 37 days of waiting, it appears Mickey and the gang are still hungry for SSR points...


----------



## andyc83

LilyJC said:


> Pleasantly surprised....
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


Wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> The contracts I have signed for selling with different brokers stated that if they received a full price offer it was considered sold and commission was due.
> 
> So, I don’t think a seller has an option to simply reject unless there are other offers at the same time.



That's an agreement that the broker wrote up to cover themselves.  It protects their commission.  They're calling it "considered sold."  However, an offer is not a contract.  A listing price and an offer are not a contract.  Until the buyer and seller sign paperwork, they have no privity to each other and nothing is owed to each other.  Sellers aren't even "backing out" of anything until the paperwork has been signed with both parties names and the real estate/purchase price on it.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

sgricewich said:


> Question for you guys… my contract got ROFR’d. The broker I’m using (who I really like), has no other contracts currently that we want to bid on. Other brokers have several. I don’t really want to go with another broker since we have established relationship and they’ve been fantastic to me. But I also don’t want to wait forever for the right contract to come up with them. What do you all do in this situation when you’re wanting to purchase resale?



I’m a relationship type person too. That being said, if it were me I wouldn’t wait. Remember this  is a just a business transaction to them. They could be nice but aren’t here to make friends. They will just move onto the next buyer due to demand. So far I’ve worked with 4 brokers. All were good. You have to do what is right for you as the customer and get the contract that makes sense for you. Now title companies may be a different story lol. Some better than others


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

weatherman said:


> weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> The ROFR trickle continues... And after 37 days of waiting, it appears Mickey and the gang are still hungry for SSR points...



I feel your pain, but get back out there, weatherman!!  Run the gauntlet again with me!


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> That's an agreement that the broker wrote up to cover themselves.  It protects their commission.  They're calling it "considered sold."  However, an offer is not a contract.  A listing price and an offer are not a contract.  Until the buyer and seller sign paperwork, they have no privity to each other and nothing is owed to each other.  Sellers aren't even "backing out" of anything until the paperwork has been signed with both parties names and the real estate/purchase price on it.



My point was that I signed a contract saying I would agree to the sale at full asking. So, there is a signed contract between broker and seller for commission.

If I was brought an offer and refused to sign, I was in breach of my contract to sell.  So, I don’t agree there is no obligation to the seller when they sign a contract to list.

Now, if the buyer doesn’t follow through that is different. But once the buyer signs the official offer, seller is legally on the hook to the broker.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

LilyJC said:


> Pleasantly surprised....
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


Nice get!! Congrats!! Cant believe this one passed! That’s a fantastic price. I actually saw this one and kicked myself for not pursuing. I was hoping it would appear on the board to see the outcome.

Good for you!


----------



## Ginamarie

Sandisw said:


> My point was that I signed a contract saying I would agree to the sale at full asking. So, there is a signed contract between broker and seller for commission.
> 
> If I was brought an offer and refused to sign, I was in breach of my contract to sell.  So, I don’t agree there is no obligation to the seller when they sign a contract to list.
> 
> Now, if the buyer doesn’t follow through that is different. But once the buyer signs the official offer, seller is legally on the hook to the broker.



My point is that the obligation is only to pay the commission.
You're not actually obligated to sell the contract.
This happens with some regularity even in the regular real estate market.

In practice, a lot of brokers also will not hold sellers to that part of the contract because they want to maintain a positive relationship with the seller and ultimately list their property(ies) again.  Most sellers are happy with a full ask price and if they're pulling a listing at full ask, it's for some extenuating circumstance.  So even though a broker can hold you to paying a commission on a property that doesn't sell, even that doesn't always happen.  That's a gamble though.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> My point is that the obligation is only to pay the commission.
> You're not actually obligated to sell the contract.
> This happens with some regularity even in the regular real estate market.
> 
> In practice, a lot of brokers also will not hold sellers to that part of the contract because they want to maintain a positive relationship with the seller and ultimately list their property(ies) again.  Most sellers are happy with a full ask price and if they're pulling a listing at full ask, it's for some extenuating circumstance.  So even though a broker can hold you to paying a commission on a property that doesn't sell, even that doesn't always happen.  That's a gamble though.



Okay! I misunderstood. I was referring to the commission only.  You are right a seller can back out at any time.

I can see how my posts could be confusing.


----------



## revkmnd

revkmnd said:


> revkmnd---$120-$35756-272-AKV-Dec-0/19, 135/20, 272/21, 272/22- sent 6/25



Taken 7/28 first timer and incredibly disappointed! What’s your best advice to move forward other than crying in the corner and mourning wasted time?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

revkmnd said:


> Taken 7/28 first timer and incredibly disappointed! What’s your best advice to move forward other than crying in the corner and mourning wasted time?



Best advice:   Start shopping for a new one! They can't take them all!!

(The shopping is the best part, imho.)


----------



## mtalken

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Nice get!! Congrats!! Cant believe this one passed! That’s a fantastic price. I actually saw this one and kicked myself for not pursuing. I was hoping it would appear on the board to see the outcome.
> 
> Good for you!


Awesome deal!  And it buoys my confidence in my $158 BLT deal!

congrats!


----------



## andyc83

revkmnd said:


> Taken 7/28 first timer and incredibly disappointed! What’s your best advice to move forward other than crying in the corner and mourning wasted time?


Ugh, this makes me nervous!


----------



## ajiuo

revkmnd said:


> Taken 7/28 first timer and incredibly disappointed! What’s your best advice to move forward other than crying in the corner and mourning wasted time?



Yikes… this gives me a bad feeling that mine will get taken as well. It was also AKV submitted on 6/21 for 119 a point 

Sorry for your loss better luck on the next one


----------



## Chia1974

revkmnd said:


> Taken 7/28 first timer and incredibly disappointed! What’s your best advice to move forward other than crying in the corner and mourning wasted time?


When my first resale was taken, I picked up the phone call Disney and bought direct. I received my points within an hour of paying the down payment. I guess I need the instant gratification. Now I’m waiting for 4 resales to finalize. The wait is agonizing.


----------



## ajiuo

andyc83 said:


> Ugh, this makes me nervous!



Your probably one of the safer ones on the AKV waiting category.

looks like Disney is cracking in to the low 120s for AKV now


----------



## ajiuo

ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21, 7/28 taken


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21, 7/28 taken


Sorry man.


----------



## Ginamarie

revkmnd said:


> Taken 7/28 first timer and incredibly disappointed! What’s your best advice to move forward other than crying in the corner and mourning wasted time?


Pick right back up and bid again.  We lost an SSR contract in ROFR and bid on our AKV contract that same day.  AKV came through for us!


----------



## disneyforsix

weatherman said:


> weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28



We have one waiting at $125...I am not feeling too optimistic.


----------



## Emmett2020

Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24, taken 7/28


----------



## Emmett2020

disneyforsix said:


> We have one waiting at $125...I am not feeling too optimistic.


We just got taken at $125. Good luck!


----------



## Chia1974

Emmett2020 said:


> Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24, taken 7/28


OMG Disney’s got the big red “ROFR” stamp out in full force!


----------



## ajiuo

Today has been a bit of a bloodbath


----------



## andyc83

andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28

Sooo bummed.


----------



## disneyforsix

Boo on rofr!  Guess I’ll start shopping in anticipation of mine getting taken…


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

What an UGLY ROFR day!! 

I'm thinking the shutdown did NOT work in our favor.


----------



## stlrod

ABE4DISNEY said:


> What an UGLY ROFR day!!



Agreed!  DVC must be as strapped for points as most members.


----------



## Emmett2020

ABE4DISNEY said:


> What an UGLY ROFR day!!
> 
> I'm thinking the shutdown did NOT work in our favor.


It has been an ugly day, but I was so happy to hear something (albeit bad news for us). The waiting was torture!


----------



## TerrorPigeon

ABE4DISNEY said:


> What an UGLY ROFR day!!
> 
> I'm thinking the shutdown did NOT work in our favor.


After today I'm feeling like one of the lucky ones who actually passed ROFR this week.


----------



## zobel0022

The blood bath today might lead to a few going through later in the week


----------



## Emmett2020

zobel0022 said:


> The blood bath today might lead to a few going through later in the week


I can’t help but believe they have been holding these to make bulk decisions. I knew we were on the cusp, the longer it took my optimism fizzled. But, I was truly prepared for this result. On to “Plan B” ( or should I say ”Plan D”irect).


----------



## LilyJC

FSUSammy said:


> That's awesome!!!! Hoping my BLT is next (think mine was sent 6/25) granted mine is a tad higher



Pretty stoked! Good luck on yours!



dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Nice get!! Congrats!! Cant believe this one passed! That’s a fantastic price. I actually saw this one and kicked myself for not pursuing. I was hoping it would appear on the board to see the outcome.
> 
> Good for you!



Thank you! I’m even more shocked after seeing all the takens today!  But I did offer $1 above asking for good measure.


----------



## Jen0718

LilyJC said:


> Pleasantly surprised....
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


Congrats!! This gives me hope for my $155 BLT


----------



## Chia1974

Emmett2020 said:


> I can’t help but believe they have been holding these to make bulk decisions. I knew we were on the cusp, the longer it took my optimism fizzled. But, I was truly prepared for this result. On to “Plan B” ( or should I say ”Plan D”irect).


I did in May.


----------



## cate2

$120 seems like


andyc83 said:


> andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28
> 
> Sooo bummed.


Taken at $127! Wow, they're really moving up in price.


----------



## L+JDisneyFans

Them reaching up to $127 for AKV is alarming.


----------



## andyc83

Really thought I was a shoe in.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

L+JDisneyFans said:


> Them reaching up to $127 for AKV is alarming.


Makes me so worried on my brv at $115. Waiting…….


----------



## Jelly563

They are taking these contracts because they plan on listing VGF extremely high and stretching the stimulus  money out of your pockets......


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

L+JDisneyFans said:


> Them reaching up to $127 for AKV is alarming.





L+JDisneyFans said:


> Them reaching up to $127 for AKV is alarming.


Wondering if AKV is the next direct price increase. We saw this with SSR and OKW recently


----------



## pirate33

FSUSammy said:


> I have a BLT I'm waiting to hear back on any day now that is right around what you offered points wise and price per point. I think both of us will have no issues passing.



Yes, not worried about passing.  These contracts are hardly a bargain.  Kind of like buying at a convenience store when in a rush.


----------



## Chia1974

Look


dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Wondering if AKV is the next direct price increase. We saw this with SSR and OKW recently


You could very possibly be right. It looks like BLT is the best deal out there now with $151 passing today, $94 savings over direct. Disney has clearly moved on from the BLT frenzy a few month ago.


----------



## Chia1974

Jelly563 said:


> They are taking these contracts because they plan on listing VGF extremely high and stretching the stimulus  money out of your pockets......


Over or under? Let’s say $260. 
I’m really hoping to buy some but not that price!


----------



## MAKP2

LilyJC said:


> Pleasantly surprised....
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


Awesome deal. Congrats…


----------



## Bearval

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Wondering if AKV is the next direct price increase. We saw this with SSR and OKW recently


You better believe if they have a demand for AKV direct there will be a direct price increase.


----------



## sgricewich

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m a relationship type person too. That being said, if it were me I wouldn’t wait. Remember this  is a just a business transaction to them. They could be nice but aren’t here to make friends. They will just move onto the next buyer due to demand. So far I’ve worked with 4 brokers. All were good. You have to do what is right for you as the customer and get the contract that makes sense for you. Now title companies may be a different story lol. Some better than others


Thank you all for you replies. You helped me make my decision to offer on a contract at another broker, which has since been accepted! Fingers crossed for attempt #2.


----------



## Jen0718

sgricewich said:


> Thank you all for you replies. You helped me make my decision to offer on a contract at another broker, which has since been accepted! Fingers crossed for attempt #2.


Best of luck this time around!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

sgricewich said:


> Thank you all for you replies. You helped me make my decision to offer on a contract at another broker, which has since been accepted! Fingers crossed for attempt #2.



Good luck!! Hope that one passes for you!


----------



## ajiuo

Would I be universally hated if I ended up being the one to push AKV in to the 140 range selling price for a loaded contract?

After yesterday I think we are living in a new reality with AKV. I think the 120 days are over.


----------



## Rush

ajiuo said:


> Would I be universally hated if I ended up being the one to push AKV in to the 140 range selling price for a loaded contract?
> 
> After yesterday I think we are living in a new reality with AKV. I think the 120 days are over.


AKV has been in the $140’s, at least at one broker for weeks if not months. The other brokers are creeping in that direction now as well. The recent ROFR results are only going to keep pushing it in that direction faster. 

Pay what it’s worth to you and don’t worry about what a bunch of strangers on the internet think.


----------



## ajiuo

Rush said:


> AKV has been in the $140’s, at least at one broker for weeks if not months. The other brokers are creeping in that direction now as well. The recent ROFR results are only going to keep pushing it in that direction faster.
> 
> Pay what it’s worth to you and don’t worry about what a bunch of strangers on the internet think.



I know there are listings that high but I havnt seen anyone post an actual sail for that high.

I know, haha. I’m not going to make my decision based on what people think… my question is one part rhetorical and one part curiosity.


----------



## Jen0718

ajiuo said:


> Would I be universally hated if I ended up being the one to push AKV in to the 140 range selling price for a loaded contract?
> 
> After yesterday I think we are living in a new reality with AKV. I think the 120 days are over.


I don’t think you will be universally hated. Maybe uninvited to the next picnic


----------



## disneyforsix

ajiuo said:


> Would I be universally hated if I ended up being the one to push AKV in to the 140 range selling price for a loaded contract?



Honestly, I wouldn't think it was you anyways.  It is ROFR that is pushing the prices up.  As long as Disney keeps taking the lower priced contracts, they are giving resale buyers no other choice but move higher in the their offers.


----------



## cate2

Agreed! You'll still be saving $40+ a point over direct. Competition for contracts is fierce right now.


----------



## Ginamarie

ajiuo said:


> I know there are listings that high but I havnt seen anyone post an actual sail for that high.
> 
> I know, haha. I’m not going to make my decision based on what people think… my question is one part rhetorical and one part curiosity.


Hate?  No way.

I don't love people buying into the pricing pushed by the brokers.  One contract got taken at $127, so I don't see how that means we need to jump to $140+.  At the end of the day it's your money and your decision on how to best use your funds.  I wouldn't pay $140 for AKV resale.. and I love AKV.. but I bought it at $106 in December.


----------



## Rush

ajiuo said:


> I know there are listings that high but I havnt seen anyone post an actual sail for that high.
> 
> I know, haha. I’m not going to make my decision based on what people think… my question is one part rhetorical and one part curiosity.


Not everyone posts on this forum, but I can tell you a month ago, we found an AKV that was listed at $146, we thought that was nuts, so we offered $121, which was more than reasonable at the time. They countered at $135 as their bottom, we felt at that time $130 was our top. A week later after not finding much else we were willing to go a little higher, by that time others were interested too, they asked for our best offer, we said $142 was our top offer. We didn’t get it, so that one and others we offered on sold in the mid $140’s.

I think $140’s is still high for AKV, and it doesn’t make me happy to see people paying prices that have a real tough time making financial sense, but who am I to say, it’s their money. And one could say we should have taken the initial $135 counter, but in reality we were patient and got a more loaded one at $123, although it was a different UY than our others. Clearly $123 would be tough to pass ROFR based on recent taken numbers, but patience is key. A little luck in ROFR doesn’t hurt either.


----------



## Chia1974

It’s just supply and demand. If someone is willing  to pay $X there will be someone selling at $X. Disney will just move up the ROFR prices. $300 for VGC is super high but there are still people want it. I’m new here but I only see prices holding and increase not decrease.


----------



## Rush

Chia1974 said:


> It’s just supply and demand. If someone is willing  to pay $X there will be someone selling at $X. Disney will just move up the ROFR prices. $300 for VGC is super high but there are still people want it. I’m new here but I only see prices holding and increase not decrease.


In my opinion, the only one that truly is based on supply and demand is VGC, because you can’t get it from Disney, resale is your only option. And I don’t believe anyone is buying VGC to use anywhere but at that resort.  Supply is low, demand is super high, so prices are what they are.

The others on the other hand have more to the equation than just supply and demand. The value of the ease of buying direct, the negative value of the restrictions on resale points, the current rack rates, discounts being offered on cash rooms, the price difference of direct vs. resale, and honestly there is a lot of FOMO going on too.

So I think there is much more to it than just supply and demand with many of the WDW resorts. And let’s face it, not everyone buying is as educated as the typical DIS buyer, so they might pay a higher price just because they don’t know any better. They see a listing price, and just assume it’s worth that.


----------



## ach222

ajiuo said:


> I know there are listings that high but I havnt seen anyone post an actual sail for that high.
> 
> I know, haha. I’m not going to make my decision based on what people think… my question is one part rhetorical and one part curiosity.



we just paid $145 for 80 AKV points. We had been watching for a Jun 50-80 pts for about a month. The listing we ended up with was one we rolled our eyes at at the beginning. (Listed at 147) we paid $105 in 2018 for 220 AKV so that’s a crazy jump. But in the last few weeks every 50-80 PT contract that’s come up has been in the 150/160s so we decided to bite the bullet on the 145. I don’t think (especially the small contracts) are going anywhere but up. (And yes the seller of ours had gotten multiple lower offers but wouldn’t go under 145)


----------



## LisaB

We passed rofr on a ssr contract of 90 points
CLOSED 8/12/2021


----------



## IWhipMyRayaHair

Rush said:


> In my opinion, the only one that truly is based on supply and demand is VGC, because you can’t get it from Disney, resale is your only option. And I don’t believe anyone is buying VGC to use anywhere but at that resort.  Supply is low, demand is super high, so prices are what they are.
> 
> The others on the other hand have more to the equation than just supply and demand. The value of the ease of buying direct, the negative value of the restrictions on resale points, the current rack rates, discounts being offered on cash rooms, the price difference of direct vs. resale, and honestly there is a lot of FOMO going on too.
> 
> So I think there is much more to it than just supply and demand with many of the WDW resorts. And let’s face it, not everyone buying is as educated as the typical DIS buyer, so they might pay a higher price just because they don’t know any better. They see a listing price, and just assume it’s worth that.


I'm currently waiting on rofr for 100 points at VGC, $290 pp. I think you're spot on the supply and demand piece. I bid on 3 full price contracts over 3 months and this is the only one I was first in line for. I have been beat by minutes in the past and this time around there were like 6 other full price offers right behind me waiting to take it if I fall through. Assuming I get to closing on this one, I have zero plans use these points outside of VGC. Location is hands down the best one of all DVC resorts and I'm a west coaster.


----------



## cate2

LisaB said:


> We passed rofr on a ssr contract of 90 points


Glad to hear some good news!!! What price did you get it for?


----------



## edudansil

LisaB said:


> We passed rofr on a ssr contract of 90 points


Congratulations! Hoping this is the start of more good news for all!


----------



## MICKIMINI

LisaB said:


> We passed rofr on a ssr contract of 90 points


Details please???  Congrats!


----------



## MeggiesMom

MeggiesMom---$181-$37022-200-VGF-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/29


----------



## TimTrecker

TimTrecker---$175-$5993-30-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/28


----------



## stlrod

MeggiesMom said:


> MeggiesMom---$181-$37022-200-VGF-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/29


Thanks.  That's pretty close to mine.   $1 less for a 100 point contract with double points in '22.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jelly563 said:


> They are taking these contracts because they plan on listing VGF extremely high and stretching the stimulus  money out of your pockets......


If they price it too high sales will suffer and more folks will be driven to resale. Whatever the cost ultimately is, it will be in line with the Riviera price per point.
They’ll also make money from new buyers with the higher minimum buy in.


----------



## Red Dog Run

ach222 said:


> we just paid $145 for 80 AKV points. We had been watching for a Jun 50-80 pts for about a month. The listing we ended up with was one we rolled our eyes at at the beginning. (Listed at 147) we paid $105 in 2018 for 220 AKV so that’s a crazy jump. But in the last few weeks every 50-80 PT contract that’s come up has been in the 150/160s so we decided to bite the bullet on the 145. I don’t think (especially the small contracts) are going anywhere but up. (And yes the seller of ours had gotten multiple lower offers but wouldn’t go under 145)





Rush said:


> Not everyone posts on this forum, but I can tell you a month ago, we found an AKV that was listed at $146, we thought that was nuts, so we offered $121, which was more than reasonable at the time. They countered at $135 as their bottom, we felt at that time $130 was our top. A week later after not finding much else we were willing to go a little higher, by that time others were interested too, they asked for our best offer, we said $142 was our top offer. We didn’t get it, so that one and others we offered on sold in the mid $140’s.
> 
> I think $140’s is still high for AKV, and it doesn’t make me happy to see people paying prices that have a real tough time making financial sense, but who am I to say, it’s their money. And one could say we should have taken the initial $135 counter, but in reality we were patient and got a more loaded one at $123, although it was a different UY than our others. Clearly $123 would be tough to pass ROFR based on recent taken numbers, but patience is key. A little luck in ROFR doesn’t hurt either.


Buyers can help set reasonable expectations by leaving exorbitant contracts right where they are. Not begrudging anyone their price.  I just hope that my expectations are met with the same respect.


----------



## ajiuo

ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29


----------



## ajiuo

I’m going to take a guess and say Disney is buying back AVK under 130 to push the resale up to either A) Make direct look more lucrative or B) So they can raise direct pricing.

AVK has always seemed like to good of a deal…. Looks like they might be trying to bring its value a bit more in line with Wilderness Lodged


----------



## Lee Matthews

Blimey, how quickly things change with AKV. Back in Feb, we had two contacts bought back on ROFR at both $105 and $107. Got $120 passed with sellers paying MF for 2021 and now we are already looking at $140+ in August.


----------



## andyc83

Lee Matthews said:


> Blimey, how quickly things change with AKV. Back in Feb, we had two contacts bought back on ROFR at both $105 and $107. Got $120 passed with sellers paying MF for 2021 and now we are already looking at $140+ in August.


I bought a 200 point BLT for $128 less than a year ago, wish I would have bought every contract on the market back during COVID and everything went thru.  LOL!


----------



## LadybugsMum

This is making me want to sell my 210 pt SSR contract that I bought at $96/pp.


----------



## ajiuo

LadybugsMum said:


> This is making me want to sell my 210 pt SSR contract that I bought at $96/pp.



It’s a sellers market right now… with pretty much any real estate. I think everyone’s trying to hedge against impending inflation.


----------



## swade95

swade95 said:


> swade95---$127-$15805-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/6
> 
> Our first resale contract.  We bought direct on 1/15/21.  Had addonitis since day one.  LOL



Welp, just got the dreaded phone call that we did not pass ROFR.  Started the whole process over.  

swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29


----------



## ajiuo

swade95 said:


> Welp, just got the dreaded phone call that we did not pass ROFR.  Started the whole process over.
> 
> swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29



BUMMER. Better luck this time around

John Kreese must be handling ROFR this week. Perhaps the shut down was really about No Mercy training


----------



## zobel0022

swade95 said:


> Welp, just got the dreaded phone call that we did not pass ROFR.  Started the whole process over.
> 
> swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29


$139 for SSR got ROFR?  Wow


----------



## mtalken

zobel0022 said:


> $139 for SSR got ROFR?  Wow


Nah, that’s the new one they bid on.  Sent 7/29


----------



## WillyB

WillyB- - -$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23

I hate this board! This is our first endeavor into DVC. And now I’m super worried we will lose this contract LOL. I should have never come here.


----------



## Taffel

WillyB said:


> WillyB- - -$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> I hate this board! This is our first endeavor into DVC. And now I’m super worried we will lose this contract LOL. I should have never come here.



This is exactly what I'm feeling right now, as this is also my first endeavor into DVC!


----------



## swade95

zobel0022 said:


> $139 for SSR got ROFR?  Wow



No, sorry for the confusion.  The $125 did.  We just put in an offer for SSR at $139


----------



## Chia1974

Looks like BLT is the best deal of the moment at $94 below direct with the one passed $151 yesterday. Poly still pretty decent have me thinking getting a small one but yet I want the VGF2.


----------



## ajiuo

I wonder if Disney is getting a lot more direct buys because of Disneyland resort DVC finally happening…. Maybe that’s why they need so many points.

I could care less about being able to book at Riviera… but Disneyland did give me a bit of second thoughts with going resale


----------



## vbmedic52

Anyone with BCV waiting to passing of ROFR? Or passed recently? I’m inpatient but also nervous I am to low


----------



## stlrod

Just read on a FB group that one broker had 9 taken today (of course there was also a suggestion to bid high.)


----------



## DVChris

vbmedic52 said:


> Anyone with BCV waiting to passing of ROFR? Or passed recently? I’m inpatient but also nervous I am to low



Me! Sent on Monday 7/26. The broker is telling me that ROFR is taking longer than usual so he’s expecting 30-45 days.


----------



## vbmedic52

DVChris said:


> Me! Sent on Monday 7/26. The broker is telling me that ROFR is taking longer than usual so he’s expecting 30-45 days.


 I sent 7/16.


----------



## edudansil

vbmedic52 said:


> Anyone with BCV waiting to passing of ROFR? Or passed recently? I’m inpatient but also nervous I am to low



BCV here! We sent in on 7/7 and still waiting


----------



## ajiuo

DVChris said:


> Me! Sent on Monday 7/26. The broker is telling me that ROFR is taking longer than usual so he’s expecting 30-45 days.



I think that was mostly because of the shutdown. It might be back to the “new normal” now.


----------



## MAKP2

stlrod said:


> Just read on a FB group that one broker had 9 taken today (of course there was also a suggestion to bid high.)


That broker told me my BLT $168 offered for 50 points was too low and anything below $170 might get ROFR for a small contract. I made an offered with a different broker and passed ROFR at $158.50 with seller pays ‘21 MF. It was 1.5 months ago. Disney is unpredictable and she just want a high bidder for a higher commission.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Red Dog Run said:


> Buyers can help set reasonable expectations by leaving exorbitant contracts right where they are. Not begrudging anyone their price.  I just hope that my expectations are met with the same respect.


The thing is, if your expectations as a buyer involve a resale price that's below the prices some sellers are getting, you're not going to get any "respect" from sellers. I know if I were selling, with such limited availability, I'd hold out for the same kind of astronomical prices other folks are getting. At this point, though, for me it makes more sense to buy direct. The prices aren't much higher, and the ability to use the points at both the Riviera and other potentially incredible new resorts down the line is meaningful. And if the price of VGF2 is actually reasonable, that will be another blow to the resale market.


----------



## FSUSammy

MAKP2 said:


> That broker told me my BLT $168 offered for 50 points was too low and anything below $170 might get ROFR for a small contract. I made an offered with a different broker and passed ROFR at $158.50 with seller pays ‘21 MF. It was 1.5 months ago. Disney is unpredictable and she just want a high bidder for a higher commission.


Hmmm I wonder which broker lol probably the same one that told me that they haven't seen any BLT pass ROFR in the low 160s.


----------



## DisneyKim41

LilyJC said:


> Pleasantly surprised....
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28


Wow, that's a good deal on a small contract.


----------



## Marleosif

Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12

This board has made me so anxious!


----------



## ajiuo

Marleosif said:


> Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12
> 
> This board has made me so anxious!



The Year is 1 A.S.D. (after shut down). Anxiety runs high amongst all in these latter days.


----------



## kevtlas

Wow, it's amazing how quickly the resale prices have gone back up. Average SSR is over 50% more than my last contract in late spring/early summer 2020.


----------



## Bearval

Red Dog Run said:


> Buyers can help set reasonable expectations by leaving exorbitant contracts right where they are. Not begrudging anyone their price.  I just hope that my expectations are met with the same respect.


The reason you are seeing "high" prices is because people are paying those prices or close to it.  People who have been waiting for the prices to come down are just seeing them go higher and higher and may just get priced out.    I am glad I added those 100 points when I did since I wouldn't pay todays prices and now I have enough points for an 7 day/6 night say in a 2 bedroom.  We buy a new gold pass every year and schedule the 2nd trip a week earlier to get two trips in one year for the pass.


----------



## stlrod

Woohoo!  Passed just in time for VGF2.

stlrod---$180-$19334-100-VGF-September-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/22, passed 7/30


----------



## Red Dog Run

Paul Stupin said:


> The thing is, if your expectations as a buyer involve a resale price that's below the prices some sellers are getting, you're not going to get any "respect" from sellers. I know if I were selling, with such limited availability, I'd hold out for the same kind of astronomical prices other folks are getting. At this point, though, for me it makes more sense to buy direct. The prices aren't much higher, and the ability to use the points at both the Riviera and other potentially incredible new resorts down the line is meaningful. And if the price of VGF2 is actually reasonable, that will be another blow to the resale market.


Yep.  I slightly raised my bid on an outrageous contract, 8 dollars less than the "suggested" counter.  When the broker asked my thoughts on his suggestion, I stated that it is still overpriced and I would like to offer less than the suggestion.  I didn't get a reply, (I guess I'm used to manners in person and email manners are different) from the broker that he would send it.   Well- I started thinking

If I buy direct, I will get the 2020 points since my use year is Oct and they have time to collect points and 2021 points  That, along with a smaller closing, only 1/4 of the maintenance fees since I will call in a couple of days for August lock-in, AND points earned on the Disney visa that I will use for maintenance dues, makes direct a no brainer.  After I added the seller's counter, the maintenance fees for the year, a slightly higher closing- I saved NOTHING and get to wait months.  At this point, resale makes no sense if you are already a member.  The outrageous price is for a non-member that would have to buy a min. of pts.


----------



## Ginamarie

Red Dog Run said:


> Yep.  I slightly raised my bid on an outrageous contract, 8 dollars less than the "suggested" counter.  When the broker asked my thoughts on his suggestion, I stated that it is still overpriced and I would like to offer less than the suggestion.  I didn't get a reply, (I guess I'm used to manners in person and email manners are different) from the broker that he would send it.   Well- I started thinking
> 
> If I buy direct, I will get the 2020 points since my use year is Oct and they have time to collect points and 2021 points  That, along with a smaller closing, only 1/4 of the maintenance fees since I will call in a couple of days for August lock-in, AND points earned on the Disney visa that I will use for maintenance dues, makes direct a no brainer.  After I added the seller's counter, the maintenance fees for the year, a slightly higher closing- I saved NOTHING and get to wait months.  At this point, resale makes no sense if you are already a member.  The outrageous price is for a non-member that would have to buy a min. of pts.


This is what I've been saying.  I'm looking for OKW-E points at the moment.  I just got a notification about OKW2042 points.  It's a small contract and they want $149/point, only full priced offers with closing costs, etc.  It's loaded, but by the time it transfers, you're going to lose the 2020 points that were banked because there's so little availability.

While I can afford a 30 pointer easily, I can't see paying $149/point for the 2042 contract.  It makes more sense for me to wait until the end of the year (I'm a Feb use year), and buy direct.  I'll still get 2021 points, which they'll let me bank late since it's a direct purchase, I'll have use of the points instantly that way, and they'll be good at all of the resorts (including in conjunction with my Riviera contract at Riviera), AND it's an extra 15 years on the contract.  Plus the ease of buying exactly how many points you want at whichever resort you want has it's own value.  I love searching for bargains, but there are a lot less to be had these days!


----------



## gisele2

From home I cannot buy direct, but with the prices that we see for resale right now , I think going direct is the way to go for small contracts.


----------



## I Run Long

gisele2 said:


> From home I cannot buy direct, but with the prices that we see for resale right now , I think going direct is the way to go for small contracts.



I agree - we're looking to add on between 25 and 50 points to our AKV contract.  The prices on the resale market are insane for those small contract, if you can even find them.  I think we'll probably go the direct route instead.  Unfortunately we have to be onsite to do that since we are on the west coast of Canada.  Too bad since I don't know when that will be.


----------



## andyc83

Let's try this again!

andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> This is what I've been saying.  I'm looking for OKW-E points at the moment.  I just got a notification about OKW2042 points.  It's a small contract and they want $149/point, only full priced offers with closing costs, etc.  It's loaded, but by the time it transfers, you're going to lose the 2020 points that were banked because there's so little availability.
> 
> While I can afford a 30 pointer easily, I can't see paying $149/point for the 2042 contract.  It makes more sense for me to wait until the end of the year (I'm a Feb use year), and buy direct.  I'll still get 2021 points, which they'll let me bank late since it's a direct purchase, I'll have use of the points instantly that way, and they'll be good at all of the resorts (including in conjunction with my Riviera contract at Riviera), AND it's an extra 15 years on the contract.  Plus the ease of buying exactly how many points you want at whichever resort you want has it's own value.  I love searching for bargains, but there are a lot less to be had these days!


Someone had previously mentioned that a small contact make sense for a non member who just want to test the water. Maybe they just go to Disney every other year and they can just bank and borrow points. I totally agree with everything you mentioned for any existing members who’s interested in a small contact.


----------



## Chia1974

Red Dog Run said:


> Yep.  I slightly raised my bid on an outrageous contract, 8 dollars less than the "suggested" counter.  When the broker asked my thoughts on his suggestion, I stated that it is still overpriced and I would like to offer less than the suggestion.  I didn't get a reply, (I guess I'm used to manners in person and email manners are different) from the broker that he would send it.   Well- I started thinking
> 
> If I buy direct, I will get the 2020 points since my use year is Oct and they have time to collect points and 2021 points  That, along with a smaller closing, only 1/4 of the maintenance fees since I will call in a couple of days for August lock-in, AND points earned on the Disney visa that I will use for maintenance dues, makes direct a no brainer.  After I added the seller's counter, the maintenance fees for the year, a slightly higher closing- I saved NOTHING and get to wait months.  At this point, resale makes no sense if you are already a member.  The outrageous price is for a non-member that would have to buy a min. of pts.


I bought October UY direct this year. I rented out most of the 2020 and 2021 points. I used the rewards dollar form Disney visa to pay the prorated 2021 dues. I recovered quite a bit of money. Now I can just pay the remaining balance with no interest. With that say, I do have 3 resale in closing and one waiting for ROFR at the moment.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Someone had previously mentioned that a small contact make sense for a non member who just want to test the water. Maybe they just go to Disney every other year and they can just bank and borrow points. I totally agree with everything you mentioned for any existing members who’s interested in a small contact.


I agree- if you can't buy a small contract direct, then you're stuck with resale.  I'd be REALLY curious to see how many of those small contracts are new purchasers though. I think a significant amount of these sales are still add-ons.


----------



## sgricewich

sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30

Here we go again. Hopefully second time is a charm.


----------



## Bearval

That looks like a prime contract for DVC to ROFR so they can convert it to a 2057 extension.


----------



## DGaw4

DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep- 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/30

Finally got the good news!!


----------



## Jen0718

DGaw4 said:


> DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep- 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/30
> 
> Finally got the good news!!


Congrats!!


----------



## TKellegrew

TKellegrew---$171-$34999-200-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/30 

Also got my good news today!


----------



## Jen0718

TKellegrew said:


> TKellegrew---$171-$34999-200-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> Also got my good news today!


Congrats to you too


----------



## stlrod

Glad to see it's Good News Friday!  I'm just going to jump in and say ignore the brokers who tell you to go higher than your planned offer to get a particular contract or get around ROFR.  You never truly know what a seller's situation is or what DIsney will take or pass on.  There were three identical 100 point VGF contracts listed when I made an offer.  I contacted the owner of the brokerage firm and told him I was considering an offer 11% less than asking and wanted to know if we'd be wasting our time.  He said it never hurts to try and set me up with one of his agents.  I made the offer, got an immediate counter about 5% below asking and then said I would go up to 10% below asking and would be holding firm.  The agent came back and said the seller accepted because one of the other 3 sold at full price so he could accept less on this one.  You just never know and another will come along.  This price bubble will stabilize just like the rest of the real estate market.  That's my unsolicited advice from someone who doesn't know a whole lot about real estate but negotiates for a living.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Red Dog Run said:


> Yep.  I slightly raised my bid on an outrageous contract, 8 dollars less than the "suggested" counter.  When the broker asked my thoughts on his suggestion, I stated that it is still overpriced and I would like to offer less than the suggestion.  I didn't get a reply, (I guess I'm used to manners in person and email manners are different) from the broker that he would send it.   Well- I started thinking
> 
> If I buy direct, I will get the 2020 points since my use year is Oct and they have time to collect points and 2021 points  That, along with a smaller closing, only 1/4 of the maintenance fees since I will call in a couple of days for August lock-in, AND points earned on the Disney visa that I will use for maintenance dues, makes direct a no brainer.  After I added the seller's counter, the maintenance fees for the year, a slightly higher closing- I saved NOTHING and get to wait months.  At this point, resale makes no sense if you are already a member.  The outrageous price is for a non-member that would have to buy a min. of pts.



Yes, in many instances resale just doesn’t make any sense. I’m planning on buying 300 points direct for VGF2 when it goes on sale later this year or early next. I think the direct price will be higher than the ridiculous prices currently being asked on resale, but with incentives not that much higher, and in the long run the ability to use the points at future resorts is worth it, not  to mention the ease of actually making the purchase without a multi month wait.

Also, even if I was going to buy resale, now is a bad time to purchase VGF even at prices currently considered a good deal, the $170-$180 range. If VGF2 opens at an even semi-reasonable price per point, it’s going to drive the resale price down to the $160 range, or less, so in my opinion any resale VGF contract purchased now is guaranteed a somewhat substantial loss. And if the resale purchase price is even close to what is now being asked, or over $180, or $190, or heaven forbid $200, the loss will be even larger. Who wants that?


----------



## masupo

sgricewich said:


> sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30
> 
> Here we go again. Hopefully second time is a charm.



My 39 point OKW (not extended) was just taken at $110. At least I assume it was because I received a refund of the deposit from the title company. As soon as I receive official notice from the broker, I’ll post my string


----------



## lovethesun12

While I was oh so happy (very happy...honestly... truly happy) to hear about all those receiving responses for contracts sent AFTER mine was, it was great to hear on my own today! Not unexpected but was still a little nervous 

lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30


----------



## Jen0718

lovethesun12 said:


> While I was oh so happy (very happy...honestly... truly happy) to hear about all those receiving responses for contracts sent AFTER mine was, it was great to hear on my own today! Not unexpected but was still a little nervous
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30


Congrats!


----------



## FSUSammy

lovethesun12 said:


> While I was oh so happy (very happy...honestly... truly happy) to hear about all those receiving responses for contracts sent AFTER mine was, it was great to hear on my own today! Not unexpected but was still a little nervous
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30



You are giving me hope that mine will come sometime soon. I'm also 6/25 but for BLT


----------



## softballmom3

Welp, going to try again.  This time I'm paying MF so hopefully it will go through!

softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 7/30 Delayed Closing 10/7/21


----------



## Jen0718

FSUSammy said:


> You are giving me hope that mine will come sometime soon. I'm also 6/25 but for BLT


FSUSammy, you and I are the last June submissions on the list. Here’s hoping we both hear something soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## mtalken

Jen0718 said:


> FSUSammy, you and I are the last June submissions on the list. Here’s hoping we both hear something soon. Fingers crossed


I was just telling my wife that there were two BLTs ahead of us (the two of you) and that if we can't get word, I'd at least love to see one of you get the call, so I felt like there was some movement!


----------



## FSUSammy

Jen0718 said:


> FSUSammy, you and I are the last June submissions on the list. Here’s hoping we both hear something soon. Fingers crossed


Hopefully today! lol


----------



## Jen0718

mtalken said:


> I was just telling my wife that there were two BLTs ahead of us (the two of you) and that if we can't get word, I'd at least love to see one of you get the call, so I felt like there was some movement!


Thus waiting has been a killer. I cannot tell you how much back and forth, overthinking has been done (and still being done) on my part. I am at a point where I just want to KNOW! I am cautiously hopeful.


----------



## FSUSammy

What's funny is I still have notifications coming in for the different brokers and I saw a nice BLT contract for sale at a great price (lower than what we offered) and was all man if ours didn't pass but then thought about it....if I can't pass at a higher price how the heck am I going to pass at a lower price lol


----------



## Jen0718

FSUSammy said:


> What's funny is I still have notifications coming in for the different brokers and I saw a nice BLT contract for sale at a great price (lower than what we offered) and was all man if ours didn't pass but then thought about it....if I can't pass at a higher price how the heck am I going to pass at a lower price lol


I totally get it. The only reason my bid was so low is because it is a delayed closing. There’s only 5 2021 points and I can’t close until mid December. I am fortunate enough to be able to wait for closing.


----------



## mtalken

Jen0718 said:


> Thus waiting has been a killer. I cannot tell you how much back and forth, overthinking has been done (and still being done) on my part. I am at a point where I just want to KNOW! I am cautiously hopeful.


Definitely.  It really was where I was in a state where I was hopeful, but not really expecting, to hear back late last week and even early this week.  At some point in the last couple days, it turned into hopeful AND expecting to get the email, and now we're sitting here closing in on Friday end of day, and the impatience is strong in me.  I emailed my broker just for a check-in.  I know there's probably no news, but I've been fighting the urge all week to email her and pester her like it'll make the email come faster, even though it's really just my way of hitting the button at the elevator more times like that'll make it come faster......

I'm going to be insufferable by next Friday if it takes another week.


----------



## FSUSammy

mtalken said:


> Definitely.  It really was where I was in a state where I was hopeful, but not really expecting, to hear back late last week and even early this week.  At some point in the last couple days, it turned into hopeful AND expecting to get the email, and now we're sitting here closing in on Friday end of day, and the impatience is strong in me.  I emailed my broker just for a check-in.  I know there's probably no news, but I've been fighting the urge all week to email her and pester her like it'll make the email come faster, even though it's really just my way of hitting the button at the elevator more times like that'll make it come faster......
> 
> I'm going to be insufferable by next Friday if it takes another week.


I just sent an email to mine LOL Just like you I've been going hmmmm nah shouldn't send an email yet.....I finally broke down. I expect them to say nope haven't heard anything, but still I've been checking my spam folder just in case to make sure I didn't miss an email lol I don't think I can survive another week of this.


----------



## Jen0718

FSUSammy said:


> I just sent an email to mine LOL Just like you I've been going hmmmm nah shouldn't send an email yet.....I finally broke down. I expect them to say nope haven't heard anything, but still I've been checking my spam folder just in case to make sure I didn't miss an email lol I don't think I can survive another week of this.



I am checking email every few minutes. Checking junk mail too. This has been so hard. I am discovering that I am not a patient person at all.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I'm still hanging out there!  June 21 and June 28!   I'm seriously considering starting to drink LOL!


----------



## Jen0718

MICKIMINI said:


> I'm still hanging out there!  June 21 and June 28!   I'm seriously considering starting to drink LOL!


I think my “amateur alcoholic” period is expired and I am moving up to pro status


----------



## edudansil

Jen0718 said:


> I am checking email every few minutes. Checking junk mail too. This has been so hard. I am discovering that I am not a patient person at all.


This makes me feel so much better-glad I’m not the only one! (Clicks post and immediately heads back to check email)


----------



## MICKIMINI

We're probably going to take down the entire internet LOL!


----------



## FSUSammy

edudansil said:


> This makes me feel so much better-glad I’m not the only one! (Clicks post and immediately heads back to check email)



LMAO story of my life!


----------



## Jen0718

edudansil said:


> This makes me feel so much better-glad I’m not the only one! (Clicks post and immediately heads back to check email)


Seriously, I don’t know what I am going to do with all of my time once I get a decision and I stop checking emails. Maybe I will write a novel, or take a painting class or clean my house


----------



## sgricewich

masupo said:


> My 39 point OKW (not extended) was just taken at $110. At least I assume it was because I received a refund of the deposit from the title company. As soon as I receive official notice from the broker, I’ll post my string


So sorry for you! Fingers crossed for a better outcome on this one.


----------



## FSUSammy

My wait is finally over!!!!

FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30


----------



## Jen0718

FSUSammy said:


> My wait is finally over!!!!
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30


Oh my gosh!! Huge Congrats to you!!!


----------



## stlrod

Paul Stupin said:


> Also, even if I was going to buy resale, now is a bad time to purchase VGF even at prices currently considered a good deal, the $170-$180 range. If VGF2 opens at an even semi-reasonable price per point, it’s going to drive the resale price down to the $160 range, or less, so in my opinion any resale VGF contract purchased now is guaranteed a somewhat substantial loss. And if the resale purchase price is even close to what is now being asked, or over $180, or $190, or heaven forbid $200, the loss will be even larger. Who wants that?



Paul, You raise a valid point. I was comfortable as I view the purchase price on mine as $160pp rather than $180pp since it came with double points in the first year.  I paid no dues on the points that had been banked from 2020 and will easily rent those for $20pp, bringing my "net" price down to $160pp.   I'm pretty certain that whatever incentives are offered for VGF2, it won't bring the price down below the current Riviera promotional pricing which is only $6 off a 100 point contract (or $195).  Rod


----------



## andyc83

FSUSammy said:


> My wait is finally over!!!!
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30


Grats!  We joined BLT last year and we love it!


----------



## Ginamarie

After preaching about the ease of direct purchases and lamenting the pricing of resale contracts... I just put a bid on OKW-E points.. because I am a glutton for punishment.  It's a bit of a lowball bid, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## edudansil

FSUSammy said:


> My wait is finally over!!!!
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30


Oh my gosh-talk about timing! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Ginamarie said:


> After preaching about the ease of direct purchases and lamenting the pricing of resale contracts... I just put a bid on OKW-E points.. because I am a glutton for punishment.  It's a bit of a lowball bid, but we'll see what happens.


Prepare to hunker down for the next 5-6 weeks!  Ice cream and chocolate alleviate stress...


----------



## Jen0718

MICKIMINI said:


> Prepare to hunker down for the next 5-6 weeks!  Ice cream and chocolate alleviate stress...


Do they though?


----------



## Quiltsndisney

edudansil said:


> This makes me feel so much better-glad I’m not the only one! (Clicks post and immediately heads back to check email)


Every ding I quickly look and nothing. I am a June 28th. Come on.


----------



## mtalken

FSUSammy said:


> My wait is finally over!!!!
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30



Yay!  If I wasn't going to hear back myself, I was hoping at least one of the other two of you waiting on BLT would come through!  Now, hopefully they go through a whole bunch more BLTs and Jen and I hear back soon!


----------



## Jen0718

mtalken said:


> Yay!  If I wasn't going to hear back myself, I was hoping at least one of the other two of you waiting on BLT would come through!  Now, hopefully they go through a whole bunch more BLTs and Jen and I hear back soon!


Your post to the Universe’s ears


----------



## isthisanything

I don't even have a contract in ROFR, nor am I in the market for any new points (at least as far as I'm willing to admit to the universe right now), but I still lurk here everyday, rooting people on.  I also have a good friend who is waiting on BLT from early July, so I'm monitoring the progress of the contracts that are getting decisions.

Anyway, congratulations to all who passed today, and to those who didn't, I hope the next one goes better.  It'll all be worth it in the end.  Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## Chia1974

FSUSammy said:


> My wait is finally over!!!!
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30


Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes, in many instances resale just doesn’t make any sense. I’m planning on buying 300 points direct for VGF2 when it goes on sale later this year or early next. I think the direct price will be higher than the ridiculous prices currently being asked on resale, but with incentives not that much higher, and in the long run the ability to use the points at future resorts is worth it, not  to mention the ease of actually making the purchase without a multi month wait.
> 
> Also, even if I was going to buy resale, now is a bad time to purchase VGF even at prices currently considered a good deal, the $170-$180 range. If VGF2 opens at an even semi-reasonable price per point, it’s going to drive the resale price down to the $160 range, or less, so in my opinion any resale VGF contract purchased now is guaranteed a somewhat substantial loss. And if the resale purchase price is even close to what is now being asked, or over $180, or $190, or heaven forbid $200, the loss will be even larger. Who wants that?


I would agree with you if Disney decided to sell VGF2 for similar prices to Aulani and Riviera but no one knows what it will be. VGF was priced at $255 direct before they took it off the site. There’s no reason to believe that Disney will price it at lower than what it was selling for. If anything, they will probably sell it for more than $255pp because people love that resort. And it’s WDW’s “flagship” resort.  I think people need to “gird their loins” as Pete likes to say. And if they sold it for cheap, it would be even more detrimental for Aulani and Riviera. I can’t see them doing that. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chia1974

I just read on Facebook that DVC guide says VGF2 will not have kitchen sinks in the studios because they are not redoing the plumbing. Just mini fridge and microwave.


----------



## ajiuo

andyc83 said:


> Let's try this again!
> 
> andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30



You got this one


----------



## MAKP2

softballmom3 said:


> Welp, going to try again.  This time I'm paying MF so hopefully it will go through!
> 
> softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 7/30 Delayed Closing 10/7/21


Since you have a delayed closing don’t forget to ask the seller through the broker to bank your ‘21 points. With a glut of points, it might be difficult to make reservation for less than 4 months. You have till Sep 30 to bank your Feb UY.


----------



## softballmom3

MAKP2 said:


> Since you have a delayed closing don’t forget to ask the seller through the broker to bank your ‘21 points. With a glut of points, it might be difficult to make reservation for less than 4 months. You have till Sep 30 to bank your Feb UY.


Thank you!  I did. It's actually in the contract .


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> You got this one


Fingers crossed!


----------



## JETSDAD

Chia1974 said:


> I just read on Facebook that DVC guide says VGF2 will not have kitchen sinks in the studios because they are not redoing the plumbing. Just mini fridge and microwave.


That's kind of what I've been expecting. With the short timeline given for the renovation and the announcement calling them resort studios it seems like they may keep them more like hotel rooms.  Obviously speculation at this time.


----------



## Sandisw

JETSDAD said:


> That's kind of what I've been expecting. With the short timeline given for the renovation and the announcement calling them resort studios it seems like they may keep them more like hotel rooms.  Obviously speculation at this time.



Assuming they add the Murphy bed couch, it will be a good option.


----------



## JETSDAD

Sandisw said:


> Assuming they add the Murphy bed couch, it will be a good option.


I don't see why they would have to do away with having 2 queen beds instead and keeping it more like a hotel room.  That makes the conversion even faster.


----------



## masupo

masupo said:


> My 39 point OKW (not extended) was just taken at $110. At least I assume it was because I received a refund of the deposit from the title company. As soon as I receive official notice from the broker, I’ll post my string



It’s officially official...

masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30


----------



## edudansil

masupo said:


> It’s officially official...
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30


I’m so sorry to hear this. Sending lots of good vibes your way for a better next time!


----------



## Paul Stupin

HIRyeDVC said:


> I would agree with you if Disney decided to sell VGF2 for similar prices to Aulani and Riviera but no one knows what it will be. VGF was priced at $255 direct before they took it off the site. There’s no reason to believe that Disney will price it at lower than what it was selling for. If anything, they will probably sell it for more than $255pp because people love that resort. And it’s WDW’s “flagship” resort.  I think people need to “gird their loins” as Pete likes to say. And if they sold it for cheap, it would be even more detrimental for Aulani and Riviera. I can’t see them doing that. Just my opinion.


I disagree. The $255 price point was deliberately meant to discourage buyers because points were scarce and DVC would have rather sold them almost anything else. Also, if they went any higher, the minimum 150 point buy in for new buyers would price many if not most of them out of the market. Not a good strategy.
They’re going to price VGF2 lower, to encourage sales rather than the opposite, since the resort will no longer be sold out.  Historically, as I’ve learned on these boards, the new resorts are priced pretty much the same. Whatever it is, the direct price might not be a bargain, but it will be less than $255.


----------



## LilyJC

FSUSammy said:


> My wait is finally over!!!!
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30



Yay, congratulations! Happy both us 6/24, Aug UY BLTers passed this week!


----------



## havertown

havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021


----------



## andyc83

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021


Wow, sorry to see that. These ROFRs are getting crazy.


----------



## ajiuo

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021



They process ROFR on weekends?

Sorry for your loss BTW


----------



## Jen0718

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021


So sorry  even with the extended close date! Wow, now I don’t feel so confident for mine


----------



## havertown

ajiuo said:


> They process ROFR on weekends?
> 
> Sorry for your loss BTW


I don't know I just got the phone call from the broker a few minutes ago?


----------



## MAKP2

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021


I am sorry. It would be good price if passed. I just saw OKW (E) at $135 for 109 and 115 points.


----------



## badeacon

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021



Sorry to see that taken. These ROFR prices are keeping me from buying at this time.


----------



## Bearval

andyc83 said:


> Wow, sorry to see that. These ROFRs are getting crazy.


I am kinda of surprised they are taking the OKW extended contracts.


----------



## sgricewich

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021


Dang! Is any OKW passing these days!?


----------



## Dawg74

Still waiting on mine…… all the taken contracts are making me nervous.
Dawg74---$160-$20671-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 69/22- sent 6/25


----------



## Taffel

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021



I’m super nervous now…I have a 55 OKW(E)…that was submitted the same day as yours that I’m still waiting for! Maybe they will let my itty bitty little baby contract pass.


----------



## princessmocha

While still in the waiting stage for the 50 point BCV we decided to go for another one!

princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28


----------



## vbmedic52

princessmocha said:


> While still in the waiting stage for the 50 point BCV we decided to go for another one!
> 
> princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28


I’m waiting on my 100pt BCV contract too! Fingers crossed


----------



## MICKIMINI

It just occurred to me that the seller of my June 21 50 SSR also listed a 25 and a 125 with the same broker at the same time.  Another 50 point appear recently, so all are in ROFR and all are OCT UY which shouldn't matter to DVC but seems to.  I'm toast!  DVC is holding those four contracts in a pile I just know it...  

  Paranoid??


----------



## princessmocha

stlrod said:


> Just read on a FB group that one broker had 9 taken today (of course there was also a suggestion to bid high.)


Me! We are waiting on 2 contract.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> It just occurred to me that the seller of my June 21 50 SSR also listed a 25 and a 125 with the same broker at the same time.  Another 50 point appear recently, so all are in ROFR and all are OCT UY which shouldn't matter to DVC but seems to.  I'm toast!  DVC is holding those four contracts in a pile I just know it...
> 
> Paranoid??



You need pixie dust... A LOT of it!!


----------



## Chia1974

I have heard that buying direct while on board DCL gets you the best deal. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Derelll

Curious as to whether anyone passed ROFR at BWV recently?  We have one contract in ROFR process right now, but given price increases and carnage this week, we are a bit nervous it won’t pass.


----------



## mtalken

Derelll said:


> Curious as to whether anyone passed ROFR at BWV recently?  We have one contract in ROFR process right now, but given price increases and carnage this week, we are a bit nervous it won’t pass.


It certainly feels like anything is possible right now.  That said, it seems like most of the carnage has been at SSR, OKW, and AKV.
The monorail loop resorts have seemingly been passing. (I know BWV isn't monorail, I just don't recall seeing any there or at BCV)


----------



## LadybugsMum

Derelll said:


> Curious as to whether anyone passed ROFR at BWV recently?  We have one contract in ROFR process right now, but given price increases and carnage this week, we are a bit nervous it won’t pass.



I did but I paid $160/pp for 85 points.


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> I did but I paid $160/pp for 85 points.


I’m waiting for mine, $160 45 points. When did yours passed?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> I’m waiting for mine, $160 45 points. When did yours passed?


Sent on 6/15 and passed on 7/6. Deed was recorded yesterday and I’m now waiting for the membership to show up on my account.


----------



## pangyal

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021



I don't even understand this. They can't access these points until a year out, so clearly they can't be fulfilling any direct buyer requests for OKW-E points by taking this contract. Just when I thought maybe I had a handle on the reasons they choose to take a given contract...

I'm sorry, in any case .


----------



## pangyal

Updated! I knew the reckoning would come this week after the total lack of movement the week before...


----------



## hammer1995

havertown said:


> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8 TAKEN 7/31/2021


Just recently had OKWe pass at $110. Makes me think that a direct price increase is coming for that resort.


----------



## Ginamarie

hammer1995 said:


> Just recently had OKWe pass at $110. Makes me think that a direct price increase is coming for that resort.


OKW just had a direct price increase earlier this month- it was the last one they increased.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Derelll said:


> Curious as to whether anyone passed ROFR at BWV recently?  We have one contract in ROFR process right now, but given price increases and carnage this week, we are a bit nervous it won’t pass.


I passed for BWV on 7/26. I haven't heard of any BWV contracts getting taken this month.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Chia1974 said:


> I have heard that buying direct while on board DCL gets you the best deal. Is there any truth to that?


I've hear this was true in the past, but no so much anymore.


----------



## DisneyTakeAllMyMoney

DisneyTakeAllMyMoney---$120-$16333-120-AUL-Dec-0/19, 10/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 7/27


----------



## MBland54

Waiting on these, maybe August will be lucky...

MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30

MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-156/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 7/7


----------



## Sandisw

MBland54 said:


> Waiting on these, maybe August will be lucky...
> 
> MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30
> 
> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-156/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 7/7



You should have had the owner bank the 2020 Dec points for RIV.  They will be difficult to use now as they expire November 30th. But that is a great price!!!


----------



## MBland54

Sorry, I did not know how to show that. Thankfully those 2020 points have been banked. 
Fingers crossed while waiting... Thanks again.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Hi all, I have a quick question that I hope I could get some help with. Why do people mention if the sale was International? Is there a difference when buying International that I need to be aware of? Thanks! 
 Have a happy night or day


----------



## Sandisw

MBland54 said:


> Sorry, I did not know how to show that. Thankfully those 2020 points have been banked.
> Fingers crossed while waiting... Thanks again.



Just add them to 2021 instead when you fill out the string. But glad you had them banked!!


----------



## princessmocha

coconutsunshine said:


> Hi all, I have a quick question that I hope I could get some help with. Why do people mention if the sale was International? Is there a difference when buying International that I need to be aware of? Thanks!
> Have a happy night or day


if I’m remembering correctly there are additional things that have to happen with international contracts and things tend to take a little longer to complete. Generally Disney doesn’t take back international ones, but occasionally  they will.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Thank you


----------



## coconutsunshine

princessmocha said:


> if I’m remembering correctly there are additional things that have to happen with international contracts and things tend to take a little longer to complete. Generally Disney doesn’t take back international ones, but occasionally  they will.



Thank you!


----------



## Lorana

princessmocha said:


> While still in the waiting stage for the 50 point BCV we decided to go for another one!
> 
> princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28


Oh I wish I had seen that!  Good luck!


----------



## Bearval

coconutsunshine said:


> Hi all, I have a quick question that I hope I could get some help with. Why do people mention if the sale was International? Is there a difference when buying International that I need to be aware of? Thanks!
> Have a happy night or day


Depends were the owners are from you may have to provide your social security number.


----------



## DisneyTakeAllMyMoney

coconutsunshine said:


> Hi all, I have a quick question that I hope I could get some help with. Why do people mention if the sale was International? Is there a difference when buying International that I need to be aware of? Thanks!
> Have a happy night or day


Buying international can take longer.  I bought an Aulani contract from a seller in Japan last year and for the closing paperwork they had to go to a US Embassy to get the paperwork notarized. That was a bit of a challenge during the pandemic  but even in ordinary times it's just a bit more cumbersome for an international seller, so it does tend to take a bit longer.  The good news is that typically Disney won't grab them in ROFR due to the hassle involved.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorana said:


> Oh I wish I had seen that!  Good luck!


Geez...save some for the rest of us LOL!


----------



## ajiuo

Hoping more people have better luck then last week.


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

It's been 31 days since my CCV contact was sent, hoping for some news soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## andyc83

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> It's been 31 days since my CCV contact was sent, hoping for some news soon. Fingers crossed!


Crazy how some find out in 20 ish days and then there are those waiting 30+.  Who knows!  But, fingers crossed for ya.  I'd like to snag a CCV one of these days.


----------



## Chia1974

andyc83 said:


> Crazy how some find out in 20 ish days and then there are those waiting 30+.  Who knows!  But, fingers crossed for ya.  I'd like to snag a CCV one of these days.


There are a few CCV that out there now seems to be good deals.


----------



## Derelll

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30
> 
> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 '22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> Keith801---$140-$46152-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/12
> 
> mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14, passed 6/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22, 85/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/12
> 
> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> TimTrecker---$175-$5993-30-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/28
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> vikkii19---$80-$6048-60-HH-Oct-0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/6
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> Poly Remy---$160-$18290-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/18, passed 7/12
> 
> DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/30
> 
> TKellegrew---$171-$34999-200-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19 (Seller)---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/12
> 
> dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$300-$15691-50-VGC-Dec-0/20, 90/21, 50/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> nuts---$206-$11100-50-VGF-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/21
> 
> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/12
> 
> MeggiesMom---$181-$37022-200-VGF-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> stlrod---$180-$19334-100-VGF-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3, passed 6/28
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/29
> 
> Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10
> 
> Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28, passed 6/21
> 
> mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28
> 
> WillyB---$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> Ach222---$145-$12050-80-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 7/26
> 
> ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29
> 
> andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23-Seller pays MF '21 & '22- sent 6/11
> 
> Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12
> 
> ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16
> 
> vbmedic52---$150-$15625-100-BCV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/16
> 
> princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30
> 
> mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1
> 
> amagicalvegan---$165-$34551-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 7/2
> 
> Wocka704---$160-$26630-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 40/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9
> 
> pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12
> 
> pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1
> 
> tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7
> 
> Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12
> 
> derelll---$138-$42200-300-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 330/22, 300/23- sent 7/23
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> Nukem83---$118-$13151-100-OKW-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/18
> 
> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-31/20, 55/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8
> 
> havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22 - sent 7/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25
> 
> brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6
> 
> MadameGeoda---$167-$34878-200-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 0/22-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 7/7
> 
> lexxus379—$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis87ney---$124-$26977-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 5/24
> 
> dianasmommie---$147-$14000-90-SSR-Dec-0/19, 90/20, 135/21, 90/22- sent 6/15
> 
> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21
> 
> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29
> 
> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20/21; INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29
> 
> Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9
> 
> disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10
> 
> Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12
> 
> Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12
> 
> hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/27
> 
> swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29
> 
> softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23-Delayed Closing 10/7/21- sent 7/30
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> WhipMyRayaHair---$290-$30640-100-VGC-Jun-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/6
> 
> kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10
> 
> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4
> 
> MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/8
> 
> Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF '21/ '21 pts in Holding- sent 7/12
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9
> 
> Quiltsndisney---$115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28
> 
> Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2
> 
> jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> revkmnd---$120-$35756-272-AKV-Dec-0/19, 135/20, 272/21, 272/22- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> sgricewich---$108-$24410-220-OKW-Jun-110/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 6/30, taken 7/22
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8, taken 7/31
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15, taken 6/30
> 
> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9
> 
> weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24, taken 7/28
> 
> swade95---$127-$15805-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Derelll

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> SSR has now reached asking of $166! That’s only $14 less than direct...


plus Direct has incentives from $3 up to $25 depending on the number of points.  For example, 300 points is $166 (a $14 discount off $180 with DVC Direct incentives until Sept 8, 2021.


----------



## mtalken

Derelll said:


> plus Direct has incentives from $3 up to $25 depending on the number of points.  For example, 300 points is $166 (a $14 discount off $180 with DVC Direct incentives until Sept 8, 2021.



Yeah, that's nuts.  I can't imagine buying SSR resale right now.  At least not as a first contract (which is where I'm at).  I'd rather spend the extra and get the blue card right now.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> There are a few CCV that out there now seems to be good deals.



there was an AKV this morning at $122/point.
I bid full ask about 15 minutes after it was posted and it was already gone.
I feel like I need to keep refreshing my websites here to have a chance!


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> there was an AKV this morning at $122/point.
> I bid full ask about 15 minutes after it was posted and it was already gone.
> I feel like I need to keep refreshing my websites here to have a chance!


Addonitis is real, lol! It was last week when an AKV was taken at $127.


----------



## Chia1974

mtalken said:


> Yeah, that's nuts.  I can't imagine buying SSR resale right now.  At least not as a first contract (which is where I'm at).  I'd rather spend the extra and get the blue card right now.


There are still some for around $130. But is SSR even available direct right now? It wasn’t last month. Right now Poly and BLT get the biggest bang for your buck at resale.


----------



## Derelll

Chia1974 said:


> There are still some for around $130. But is SSR even available direct right now? It wasn’t last month. Right now Poly and BLT get the biggest bang for your buck at resale.


Apparently it is now.  They just sent me the pricing $180 but incentives from $3 up to $25 per point.  OKW E is $170 with similar incentives from $3 up to $25 per point.  Not as much of a gap compared to resale.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Addonitis is real, lol! It was last week when an AKV was taken at $127.


Yeah- I could really use more points but I won’t pay $140/point for AKV resale. I’ll take my chances on one that might be taken on ROFR. If we don’t find anything by the end of the year, I’m buying OKW direct.

The OKW-E I bid on just lowered its price but still not to my level. The broker said she had many offers, but I guess no one wanting to pay his price yet, so I’m not alone!


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

andyc83 said:


> Crazy how some find out in 20 ish days and then there are those waiting 30+.  Who knows!  But, fingers crossed for ya.  I'd like to snag a CCV one of these days.



Thank you, hopefully won’t be too much longer. No news is good news and all that


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> Geez...same some for the rest of us LOL!


The desire to want to own all the resorts is strong!


----------



## Chia1974

Lorana said:


> The desire to want to own all the resorts is strong!


We should take a poll on how many resort does everyone own.


----------



## andyc83

Chia1974 said:


> We should take a poll on how many resort does everyone own.


Fingers crossed I join the "two" club here soon (pending ROFR).  LOL.  Sadly I just joined last June.
Is there a thread for who owns the most points?


----------



## badeacon

andyc83 said:


> Fingers crossed I join the "two" club here soon (pending ROFR).  LOL.  Sadly I just joined last June.
> Is there a thread for who owns the most points?


DIS DVC 1000 Point Club (post #1 updated 07/24/2021)
Is this what you mean?


----------



## andyc83

badeacon said:


> DIS DVC 1000 Point Club (post #1 updated 07/24/2021)
> Is this what you mean?


Yes, that works.  Wow!  Maybe one day I'll make the club.    Can't imagine what I'd do with 5,000+ points, LOL!


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> Yes, that works.  Wow!  Maybe one day I'll make the club.    Can't imagine what I'd do with 5,000+ points, LOL!


I'd be happy to make it to 500 points!
But yeah, I can definitely imagine more and more !


----------



## edudansil

Seems like today was a slow news day?


----------



## Jen0718

edudansil said:


> Seems like today was a slow news day?


I was thinking that myself. As I sit here (im)patiently waiting for word on ROFR. I was hoping at least someone heard something today.


----------



## Marvolo

andyc83 said:


> Fingers crossed I join the "two" club here soon (pending ROFR).  LOL.  Sadly I just joined last June.
> Is there a thread for who owns the most points?


Just heard from ********** my ROFR for SSR 210@$120 Disney bought. 3rd one in a row. Lost 2 OKW.


----------



## Jen0718

Marvolo said:


> Just heard from ********** my ROFR for SSR 210@$120 Disney bought. 3rd one in a row. Lost 2 OKW.


I am so sorry. It seems like they are really focused on AK, OKW & SSR right now


----------



## Cleeevus

Marvolo said:


> Just heard from ********** my ROFR for SSR 210@$120 Disney bought. 3rd one in a row. Lost 2 OKW.




I’m sorry. Three in a row has to be frustrating! What date was your contract submitted? I’m waiting on mine from 6/29. I thought I was safe with an international seller but this board has convinced me otherwise. I’m getting antsy.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Marvolo said:


> Just heard from ********** my ROFR for SSR 210@$120 Disney bought. 3rd one in a row. Lost 2 OKW.


So sorry makes me nervous for my BRV at $115


----------



## Walterwiniarz

What are the odds this passes ROFR
$140-$24500-175-CCV-April-0/21 , 131/22,  175/23


----------



## Sandisw

Walterwiniarz said:


> What are the odds this passes ROFR
> $140-$24500-175-CCV-April-0/21 , 131/22,  175/23



My guess…low.


----------



## Lee Matthews

At $140 a point for Copper Creek, I would buy even though I can’t afford it right now


----------



## Ginamarie

Jen0718 said:


> I am so sorry. It seems like they are really focused on AK, OKW & SSR right now


And that’s the three I’m bidding on lately.

I bid on two contracts today that probably won’t pass ROFR but both of them sold in minutes!


----------



## Walterwiniarz

Sandisw said:


> My guess…low.


Wish me luck then as it was submitted 7/12


----------



## Ginamarie

Walterwiniarz said:


> Wish me luck then as it was submitted 7/12


They haven’t been buying as much at CCV- crossing my fingers they won’t look twice and just let you slip through!


----------



## Walterwiniarz

Ginamarie said:


> They haven’t been buying as much at CCV- crossing my fingers they won’t look twice and just let you slip through!


That’s the hope, if it does get bought back then next step is most likely saving for VGF 2.0 or DLT.   Heard VGF 2.0 sales are starting 8/5


----------



## Minnie2114

Quiltsndisney said:


> So sorry makes me nervous for my BRV at $115



I know, I'm super nervous about my $118/point BRV. Been waiting since June 30


----------



## Ginamarie

Walterwiniarz said:


> That’s the hope, if it does get bought back then next step is most likely saving for VGF 2.0 or DLT.   Heard VGF 2.0 sales are starting 8/5


8/5? Wow that’s quick


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Minnie2114 said:


> I know, I'm super nervous about my $118/point BRV. Been waiting since June 30


Fingers crossed. Hopefully both of us get through. I am a few days in front of you With 6/28.


----------



## Minnie2114

Quiltsndisney said:


> Fingers crossed. Hopefully both of us get through. I am a few days in front of you With 6/28.



Post as soon as you find out, I'll be watching!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Marvolo said:


> Just heard from ********** my ROFR for SSR 210@$120 Disney bought. 3rd one in a row. Lost 2 OKW.


Absolutely insane how fast things have changed. I closed at $102.50 four months ago and now they're ROFRing $120.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Minnie2114 said:


> Post as soon as you find out, I'll be watching!


Will do. You as well.


----------



## Walterwiniarz

Ginamarie said:


> 8/5? Wow that’s quick


That’s what I heard through a sales rep unofficially.


----------



## LisaDKG

LisaDKG---$285-$46318-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/26, passed 8/2

I'm totally THRILLED to finally be posting here after reading these threads for the past year.  Wish I had bought last year when I first started mulling VGC resale over and not now when the price we paid still makes me outright nauseated.  

Still, I needed a smaller contract AND a Sept UY and those went way faster than I could manage these past 12 months.  It is what it is and now my DVC portfolio is complete with 200 pts direct from BLT bought in 2011 and now VGC!  
When I browsed the various resale sites in June and saw this contract I noticed that the broker in charge of my sale was my old DVC guide Lauri Kilwein!  It was therefore fate as I absolutely loved her as a DVC guide and had a great experience buying this contract with her help.

Living in western Canada, Disneyland is a short flight away and the Grand Cal is my family's all-time, favorite Disney hotel.  No regrets!!!


----------



## edudansil

edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7

First contract!!


----------



## tlstar14

edudansil said:


> edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7
> 
> First contract!!


Congratulations! Mine was sent on 7/7 too and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## edudansil

tlstar14 said:


> Congratulations! Mine was sent on 7/7 too and haven't heard anything yet.



Here’s to some good news this week!


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$121-$26,015-215-SSR-June-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23-sent 8/4
DVChris---$150-$52,500-350-BCV-June-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-sent 7/26-seller paying closing
First purchases, fingers crossed!


----------



## Cleeevus

LisaDKG said:


> LisaDKG---$285-$46318-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/26, passed 8/2
> 
> I'm totally THRILLED to finally be posting here after reading these threads for the past year.  Wish I had bought last year when I first started mulling VGC resale over and not now when the price we paid still makes me outright nauseated.
> 
> Still, I needed a smaller contract AND a Sept UY and those went way faster than I could manage these past 12 months.  It is what it is and now my DVC portfolio is complete with 200 pts direct from BLT bought in 2011 and now VGC!
> When I browsed the various resale sites in June and saw this contract I noticed that the broker in charge of my sale was my old DVC guide Lauri Kilwein!  It was therefore fate as I absolutely loved her as a DVC guide and had a great experience buying this contract with her help.
> 
> Living in western Canada, Disneyland is a short flight away and the Grand Cal is my family's all-time, favorite Disney hotel.  No regrets!!!



Congrats! I just went under contract on a VGC with Lauri as well!


----------



## princessmocha

Lorana said:


> Oh I wish I had seen that!  Good luck!



We had been on the hunt for one just like this for a while! Just hoping Disney doesn’t take it. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## princessmocha

Chia1974 said:


> We should take a poll on how many resort does everyone own.


We are attempting add resort #5.


----------



## princessmocha

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26,015-215-SSR-June-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23-sent 8/2
> DVChris---$150-$52,500-350-BCV-June-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-sent 7/26-seller paying closing
> First purchases, fingers crossed!


My hubby and I eyed up that BCV one as June is our other use year. Good Luck!


----------



## DVChris

princessmocha said:


> My hubby and I eyed up that BCV one as June is our other use year. Good Luck!


Thank you! It was a bit higher in price than what we wanted to spend but I read that only about 10% of BCV points are June UY so we went for it.


----------



## Theta

Walterwiniarz said:


> That’s the hope, if it does get bought back then next step is most likely saving for VGF 2.0 or DLT.   Heard VGF 2.0 sales are starting 8/5



What?  VGF 2.0 sales beginning 8/5, like this week???  Details please!!


----------



## Chia1974

princessmocha said:


> We are attempting add resort #5.


Our 4th home is in ROFR now.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Ok- could NOT find a reasonable small OCT UY AKV resale.  Been looking for two months.  Buying 60 points direct at 186.  Getting 2020 points banked into 2021 and then asking MS to help me with an exchange of points where the 60 banked 2020 points from the direct sale can replace some 2021 points that I have tied up in an existing AKV 1 bedroom for May 22.  The guide stated it is totally doable.    Also: in retrospect of the contract I tried to buy 3 times from a seller who needs a specific price of no lower that $152 on the listed $161 pp AKV contract:  I understand that you may need that price. It's hard to beat direct though when getting 60 extra points and pro-rated dues for 2021.  I realize a savings of $34 ppt is savings, but with a small contract, lower closing costs, and "free" 2020 points with no restrictions, I gotta go direct. I figured that with the extra points sold at a 15.5 rate, that's $930 value off of the $2040 savings which results in a loss of $1110 by going direct.  Factor in a smaller amount of closing, say $110 to make things tidy, and I lost out on a 1K savings. Subtract about $230 in pro-rated dues savings, and $770 in savings is not working for me.  Pros: unrestricted, immediate, done. Can't justify resale at a firm $152 counter.   This leaves this single mom with 500 points for my future with grandkids one day.  (Hard price, though, when I bought AKV last Oct. for $100 ppt.)


----------



## Paul Stupin

Marvolo said:


> Just heard from ********** my ROFR for SSR 210@$120 Disney bought. 3rd one in a row. Lost 2 OKW.


Have you considered paying a little more? You’re giving Disney a bunch of cheap points.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Walterwiniarz said:


> That’s what I heard through a sales rep unofficially.


Wow! I hope it’s true!


----------



## MAKP2

Red Dog Run said:


> Ok- could NOT find a reasonable small OCT UY AKV resale.  Been looking for two months.  Buying 60 points direct at 186.  Getting 2020 points banked into 2021 and then asking MS to help me with an exchange of points where the 60 banked 2020 points from the direct sale can replace some 2021 points that I have tied up in an existing AKV 1 bedroom for May 22.  The guide stated it is totally doable.    Also: in retrospect of the contract I tried to buy 3 times from a seller who needs a specific price of no lower that $152 on the listed $161 pp AKV contract:  I understand that you may need that price. It's hard to beat direct though when getting 60 extra points and pro-rated dues for 2021.  I realize a savings of $34 ppt is savings, but with a small contract, lower closing costs, and "free" 2020 points with no restrictions, I gotta go direct. I figured that with the extra points sold at a 15.5 rate, that's $930 value off of the $2040 savings which results in a loss of $1110 by going direct.  Factor in a smaller amount of closing, say $110 to make things tidy, and I lost out on a 1K savings. Subtract about $230 in pro-rated dues savings, and $770 in savings is not working for me.  Pros: unrestricted, immediate, done. Can't justify resale at a firm $152 counter.   This leaves this single mom with 500 points for my future with grandkids one day.  (Hard price, though, when I bought AKV last Oct. for $100 ppt.)


I agreed resale small points are insane and it’s better to go direct for it.


----------



## cate2

Red Dog Run said:


> Ok- could NOT find a reasonable small OCT UY AKV resale.  Been looking for two months.  Buying 60 points direct at 186.  Getting 2020 points banked into 2021 and then asking MS to help me with an exchange of points where the 60 banked 2020 points from the direct sale can replace some 2021 points that I have tied up in an existing AKV 1 bedroom for May 22.  The guide stated it is totally doable.    Also: in retrospect of the contract I tried to buy 3 times from a seller who needs a specific price of no lower that $152 on the listed $161 pp AKV contract:  I understand that you may need that price. It's hard to beat direct though when getting 60 extra points and pro-rated dues for 2021.  I realize a savings of $34 ppt is savings, but with a small contract, lower closing costs, and "free" 2020 points with no restrictions, I gotta go direct. I figured that with the extra points sold at a 15.5 rate, that's $930 value off of the $2040 savings which results in a loss of $1110 by going direct.  Factor in a smaller amount of closing, say $110 to make things tidy, and I lost out on a 1K savings. Subtract about $230 in pro-rated dues savings, and $770 in savings is not working for me.  Pros: unrestricted, immediate, done. Can't justify resale at a firm $152 counter.   This leaves this single mom with 500 points for my future with grandkids one day.  (Hard price, though, when I bought AKV last Oct. for $100 ppt.)


"pro-rated dues for 2021" 
pro-rated dues? Did they give you a discount on the 2021 points or just the 2020 dues?


----------



## Walterwiniarz

Theta said:


> What?  VGF 2.0 sales beginning 8/5, like this week???  Details please!!


According to one of the DVC guides I spoke to hinted at it.  Granted another one I talked to pretended VGF 2.0 wasn’t happening so who knows


----------



## Sandisw

cate2 said:


> "pro-rated dues for 2021"
> pro-rated dues? Did they give you a discount on the 2021 points or just the 2020 dues?



When you buy direct, you owe dues from the date you add on, not points you get.

So, when adding on today, you only owe MFs from Aug 3rd to end of the year because those are your actual dates of ownership.

Resale tends to be different with brokers and sellers wanted to be reimbursed for the points, regardless of when you buy.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3/21


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> When you buy direct, you owe dues from the date you add on, not points you get.
> 
> So, when adding on today, you only owe MFs from Aug 3rd to end of the year because those are your actual dates of ownership.
> 
> Resale tends to be different with brokers and sellers wanted to be reimbursed for the points, regardless of when you buy.


Do you think they would do the same for VGF2 if it starts 8/5 like someone mentioned? I have an October UY and that would nice if 2020 points are included. I’m looking for a small one and all VGF are above $200 now. I’m really hoping direct prices are reasonable.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Walterwiniarz said:


> That’s what I heard through a sales rep unofficially.





Theta said:


> What?  VGF 2.0 sales beginning 8/5, like this week???  Details please!!


 anybody else hearing this? Interested in adding on at VGF. I thought it would be too soon but on the other side DVC filed for a permit to start work at grand Flo last week and supposedly will be completed by March 2022


----------



## princesscinderella

I would think they would wait until December to sell that way they don’t have to give anyone 2021 points in an already point flooded system.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> Do you think they would do the same for VGF2 if it starts 8/5 like someone mentioned? I have an October UY and that would nice if 2020 points are included. I’m looking for a small one and all VGF are above $200 now. I’m really hoping direct prices are reasonable.



That is always the way it is with direct sales so yes.  But if sales were to begin in 2 days, I think we would have more info.


----------



## MSUDisney

Waiting on ROFR for my first DVC contract.  200 points at VGF for 175pp…kind of regretting not waiting to see what direct pricing will look like…


----------



## Stargazer65

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> anybody else hearing this? Interested in adding on at VGF. I thought it would be too soon but on the other side DVC filed for a permit to start work at grand Flo last week and supposedly will be completed by March 2022


I haven't heard this!  But even if it's not true at all, it's still valuable information.  I recommend we affirm VGF2 sales starting on 8/5 as an "official" rumor.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

princesscinderella said:


> I would think they would wait until December to sell that way they don’t have to give anyone 2021 points in an already point flooded system.


I tend to agree and that does make sense especially with the added room inventory not available yet.

this isn’t an apples to apples bc the copper creek conversion resulted in a new condo association whereas vgf2 will be part of existing VGF and deed exp 2064) copper creek went on sale 3/8/17 and opened 7/17/17 so about four months prior to opening


----------



## zobel0022

Chia1974 said:


> Do you think they would do the same for VGF2 if it starts 8/5 like someone mentioned? I have an October UY and that would nice if 2020 points are included. I’m looking for a small one and all VGF are above $200 now. I’m really hoping direct prices are reasonable.


Don’t see how they could give you 2020 points for the units that aren’t even ready yet. Wouldn’t you just be buying in to have points for next year when the section opens?


----------



## Chia1974

They just revealed a new Disneyland annual pass program will be announced today. Anything can happen with Disney at any minute as we learned this year. I’m looking forward to VGF2 and WDW annual pass any day now.


----------



## Sandisw

zobel0022 said:


> Don’t see how they could give you 2020 points for the units that aren’t even ready yet. Wouldn’t you just be buying in to have points for next year when the section opens?



This is the big unknown.  It’s the same association so those points are good at current VGF.  But we should probably not derail this thread and continue in the VGF2 one.


----------



## andyc83

Chia1974 said:


> They just revealed a new Disneyland annual pass program will be announced today. Anything can happen with Disney at any minute as we learned this year. I’m looking forward to VGF2 and WDW annual pass any day now.


Please WDW AP come back, pleeeeaassseeee!


----------



## masupo

zobel0022 said:


> Don’t see how they could give you 2020 points for the units that aren’t even ready yet. Wouldn’t you just be buying in to have points for next year when the section opens?



You would receive points for your current use year. If they start selling VGF2 in Aug, anyone buying now with a Sept, Oct, or Dec use year would receive 2020 points because they are still in their 2020 use year. As someone with an Oct UY year that would be great for me!

I also could see them waiting til December so that doesn’t happen.


----------



## MeggiesMom

MSUDisney said:


> Waiting on ROFR for my first DVC contract.  200 points at VGF for 175pp…kind of regretting not waiting to see what direct pricing will look like…


I am closing on my first DVC at VGF this week, and waiting for 2 more in ROFR.  I'm sure resale will still be less than direct, but you can always add on once available.  I wouldn't regret it - $175 is still a great price!


----------



## Paul Stupin

MeggiesMom said:


> I am closing on my first DVC at VGF this week, and waiting for 2 more in ROFR.  I'm sure resale will still be less than direct, but you can always add on once available.  I wouldn't regret it - $175 is still a great price!


The only thing about buying VGF now and not waiting for VGF2 is that I believe, if the direct price is low enough, the resale prices will trend downward to the $150-$160 range.


----------



## Chia1974

MSUDisney said:


> Waiting on ROFR for my first DVC contract.  200 points at VGF for 175pp…kind of regretting not waiting to see what direct pricing will look like…


This is a decent price, definitely lower than direct.


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28 

Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!


----------



## andyc83

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!


Congrats!


----------



## Ginamarie

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!


Woohoo!!! See, there’s just no telling on what will pass sometimes. Congratulations.


----------



## Michiel

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!



Congrats! And the other one 6 weeks for ROFR? Wow, Disney…


----------



## Jen0718

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!


Congrats!! I am still waiting also.


----------



## edudansil

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!



Congratulations!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Thanks for the encouragement disboard family!  We're in a crazy DVC world right now...and I have yet (it might come this week) to lose in ROFR which is 14 (I think) and counting!  It is a little like gambling, but the house (or Mouse) doesn't always win LOL!

Hopefully all you folks waiting will hear great news soon!


----------



## andyc83

MICKIMINI said:


> Thanks for the encouragement disboard family!  We're in a crazy DVC world right now...and I have yet (it might come this week) to lose in ROFR which is 14 (I think) and counting!  It is a little like gambling, but the house (or Mouse) doesn't always win LOL!
> 
> Hopefully all you folks waiting will hear great news soon!


14 contracts?!  How many points you got?


----------



## DianaMB333

Mine passed today,
*DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/3 *


----------



## MICKIMINI

andyc83 said:


> 14 contracts?!  How many points you got?


Probably not as many as you think LOL!  I've been known to take a profit here and there but these last two are keepers so I'll be around 500, hopefully.  It's all been part of the game - buy one cheap, rent off the points, use for a couple years, watch the value rise, sell and buy another.  The market has hit the top for us!  Famous last words LOL!


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Got the you have passed email.  So excited. $115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28 - passed 8/3.


----------



## Jen0718

Quiltsndisney said:


> Got the you have passed email.  So excited. $115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28 - passed 8/3.


Congrats!!


----------



## sgricewich

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28
> 
> Passed!     Still waiting on SSR from 6/21!  Good luck to all waiting!


Finally an OKW pass!!! Woo hoo!! Hoping our second attempt at OKW passes too! Congrats!


----------



## Chia1974

MICKIMINI said:


> Probably not as many as you think LOL!  I've been known to take a profit here and there but these last two are keepers so I'll be around 500, hopefully.  It's all been part of the game - buy one cheap, rent off the points, use for a couple years, watch the value rise, sell and buy another.  The market has hit the top for us!  Famous last words LOL!


But the prices are mostly on the rise. If you buy one cheaper now, the next one would be higher in a couple years when you want to flip. I plan to rent out about 30-40% of my points to cover the rest of the points I will be using.


----------



## andyc83

I wonder when points will start to plateau?  At some point when there is say 3 years left on the contract no one is going to continue to pay $150-200/pt direct or resale.  I wonder what that year out will be.


----------



## 911momof3

911Momof3---$165-$10892-60-SSR-Jun-60/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 8/3 

Hi all! Hope I did this correctly! This is my 1st contract ever! Excited but also a bit nervous.


----------



## andyc83

911momof3 said:


> 911Momof3---$165-$10892-60-SSR-Jun-60/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 8/3
> 
> Hi all! Hope I did this correctly! This is my 1st contract ever! Excited but also a bit nervous.


Good luck and welcome to the club.  Hard time thinking $165 won't pass with flying colors.


----------



## Chia1974

andyc83 said:


> Please WDW AP come back, pleeeeaassseeee!


You see guys! Disney literally  just announced that WDW AP will be back before October 1. They’ll share more information later this month. I’m hoping it will happen before my trip at the end of this month.


----------



## andyc83

Chia1974 said:


> You see guys! Disney literally  just announced that WDW AP will be back before October 1. They’ll share more information later this month. I’m hoping it will happen before my trip at the end of this month.


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> You see guys! Disney literally  just announced that WDW AP will be back before October 1. They’ll share more information later this month. I’m hoping it will happen before my trip at the end of this month.





(my kids really wanted to see some jumping Tiggers)


----------



## andyc83

Chia1974 said:


> You see guys! Disney literally  just announced that WDW AP will be back before October 1. They’ll share more information later this month. I’m hoping it will happen before my trip at the end of this month.


This has me soooo excited.  The DL Magic Key is an increase in price vs the AP's it appears.  But, as long as DVC still get some sort of discount!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ICEMAN3205

iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29, passed 8/3

Finally!  Now just fingers crossed on a smooth and quick closing.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

andyc83 said:


> This has me soooo excited.  The DL Magic Key is an increase in price vs the AP's it appears.  But, as long as DVC still get some sort of discount!  Fingers crossed!


Have you seen any reference to a DVC discount on the Magic Key? I can't find it but I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## Jen0718

ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Finally!  Now just fingers crossed on a smooth and quick closing.


Congrats!! I am waiting on a 6/30 submission so I hope I hear something soon!!


----------



## andyc83

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Have you seen any reference to a DVC discount on the Magic Key? I can't find it but I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed!!


I didn't.  Did DVC get any discount on Magic Key prior to COVID?


----------



## LilyJC

andyc83 said:


> I didn't.  Did DVC get any discount on Magic Key prior to COVID?



We used to get a $20 discount on the more expensive annual passes.  Better than nothing…


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

LilyJC said:


> We used to get a $20 discount on the more expensive annual passes.  Better than nothing…


Terri Schultz shall be receiving another email from me regarding the disparity between DVC benefits at Disneyland vs. Disney World. Feel free to contact her as well: Terri.A.Schultz@disney.com


----------



## Cleeevus

ICEMAN3205 said:


> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Finally!  Now just fingers crossed on a smooth and quick closing.


Happy you passed! I’m waiting on 6/29 SSR with international seller as well. The wait is making me crazy!


----------



## macman123

andyc83 said:


> 14 contracts?!  How many points you got?



I have 17 contracts and 2845 points


----------



## MadameGeoda

DianaMB333 said:


> Mine passed today,
> *DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/3 *



great!! I have a PVB I’m waiting on from the beginning of July, so hoping I’ll be following you shortly!


----------



## Nukem83

Got a call earlier my OKW contract was taken

Nukem83---$118-$13151-100-OKW-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/18, taken 8/3


----------



## Chia1974

macman123 said:


> I have 17 contracts and 2845 points


 you are my idol


----------



## andyc83

macman123 said:


> I have 17 contracts and 2845 points


Wow!  Jealous!


----------



## Red Dog Run

cate2 said:


> "pro-rated dues for 2021"
> pro-rated dues? Did they give you a discount on the 2021 points or just the 2020 dues?


I pay dues when the contract is signed.  That's August.  I don't pay dues on Jan-July, 2021.


----------



## cate2

$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3

I really thought that Disney would take it.


----------



## andyc83

cate2 said:


> $122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> I really thought that Disney would take it.


Wow and they denied me at $127 last week.


----------



## cate2

It's crazy and very unfair. I saw yours go and was sure they'd take ours.


----------



## andyc83

cate2 said:


> It's crazy and very unfair. I saw yours go and was sure they'd take ours.


Congratulations to you though!


----------



## princessmocha

macman123 said:


> I have 17 contracts and 2845 points


#Goals!


----------



## MAKP2

macman123 said:


> I have 17 contracts and 2845 points


My dream and hoping to be reality


----------



## Ginamarie

Ok- on my hunt for OKW-E, I came across this contract and the banked points were calling my name, so I couldn’t leave it behind. The purchase price kills me a little but I think it still passes ROFR and it’s under $140, which was a sticking point for me.

Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4


And yes, those banked 2019 points are going to expire before I can get my hands on them and it’s killing me a little inside, as I am a “leave no points behind” person.


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29- Passed 8/4 

Saved by the international seller!


----------



## Jen0718

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29- Passed 8/4
> 
> Saved by the international seller!


Congrats!!


----------



## andyc83

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- on my hunt for OKW-E, I came across this contract and the banked points were calling my name, so I couldn’t leave it behind. The purchase price kills me a little but I think it still passes ROFR and it’s under $140, which was a sticking point for me.
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4
> 
> 
> And yes, those banked 2019 points are going to expire before I can get my hands on them and it’s killing me a little inside, as I am a “leave no points behind” person.


I've got one pending for $135 as well!  Good luck!


----------



## disneyforsix

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29- Passed 8/4
> 
> Saved by the international seller!



Wow!  Congratulations!!  I think if mine gets swiped by rofr, I am going to look for an international seller too.  You got an amazing deal!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20 & 21 INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29- Passed 8/4 Saved by the international seller!



NICE!!


----------



## Chia1974

How do you know you are buying from an international seller? I guess ask the broker until you find one.


----------



## andyc83

Chia1974 said:


> How do you know you are buying from an international seller? I guess ask the broker until you find one.


I've seen on some sites it lists that.


----------



## Cleeevus

Chia1974 said:


> How do you know you are buying from an international seller? I guess ask the broker until you find one.



This particular contract did not list that it was an international seller but when I spoke with the broker on the phone she mentioned it. I've seen some brokers that do mention it right on the listing.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- on my hunt for OKW-E, I came across this contract and the banked points were calling my name, so I couldn’t leave it behind. The purchase price kills me a little but I think it still passes ROFR and it’s under $140, which was a sticking point for me.
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4
> 
> 
> And yes, those banked 2019 points are going to expire before I can get my hands on them and it’s killing me a little inside, as I am a “leave no points behind” person.


Not sure what UY you are after but there’s one OKW-E on Fidelity April UY. I’m a October UY too but April would be my second choice.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Not sure what UY you are after but there’s one OKW-E on Fidelity April UY. I’m a October UY too but April would be my second choice.



Of course it went up today!  I'm locked in for AKV now.

240 points is a little more than we were looking to spend, but it's a good price.  I'm sure someone will go for that quickly.  I'd been bidding on another site and the seller was completely stuck at $145/point, which I couldn't see paying.

We are a February use year, but this will be a new membership number for me anyway (different names on the contract) so I was more interested in a good price and loaded points than matching my use year.


----------



## Chia1974

Cleeevus said:


> This particular contract did not list that it was an international seller but when I spoke with the broker on the phone she mentioned it. I've seen some brokers that do mention it right on the listing.


So I’m waiting for a Canadian seller to sign the closing docs for my CCV contract. It has been two weeks since the email went out. How much time do they have legally to complete the docs? I’m getting impatient here obviously. It was a decent deal $163 and a small one and my UY.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> So I’m waiting for a Canadian seller to sign the closing docs for my CCV contract. It has been two weeks since the email went out. How much time do they have legally to complete the docs? I’m getting impatient here obviously. It was a decent deal $163 and a small one and my UY.



As a buyer, you can withdraw from the deal if it does not close by the closing date on the contract.

Sellers can take as long as they need to get things notarized and returned as long as it can close on time.

My seller took a month.


----------



## Minnie2114

Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30 - passed 8/4

Yay!!!! Doing the happy dance!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Moving closer to the July ones submitted!


----------



## Jen0718

Minnie2114 said:


> Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30 - passed 8/4
> 
> Yay!!!! Doing the happy dance!


Congrats!! I am a 6/30 submission too so I hope I get news today!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- on my hunt for OKW-E, I came across this contract and the banked points were calling my name, so I couldn’t leave it behind. The purchase price kills me a little but I think it still passes ROFR and it’s under $140, which was a sticking point for me.
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4
> 
> 
> And yes, those banked 2019 points are going to expire before I can get my hands on them and it’s killing me a little inside, as I am a “leave no points behind” person.


You DVC machine!  haha.  I was in a similar situation wrt expiring points.  I asked the seller (via broker) to book a staycation at the Aulani for my family and we ended up with a three night Ocean View 1BR that we completed two weeks before the points expired, all before ROFR!  All the broker had to do was write up an addendum to the contract so that Disney could account for all the points for Estoppel.  I too die inside a little at the thought of points expiring.  What a tragedy!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Time to run the gauntlet again! 

ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21


----------



## disneyforsix

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Time to run the gauntlet again!
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21



Good luck!!


----------



## mtalken

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!! I am a 6/30 submission too so I hope I get news today!!



I was really hoping to see yours (well, tbh, I was hoping to see news on MINE!).

every time I see a post from you in my notifications, I get a glimmer of hope 

im just really hopeful to have something before the weekend.


----------



## Quiltsndisney

Minnie2114 said:


> Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30 - passed 8/4
> 
> Yay!!!! Doing the happy dance!


Congrats. With both got through.


----------



## Ginamarie

HIRyeDVC said:


> You DVC machine!  haha.  I was in a similar situation wrt expiring points.  I asked the seller (via broker) to book a staycation at the Aulani for my family and we ended up with a three night Ocean View 1BR that we completed two weeks before the points expired, all before ROFR!  All the broker had to do was write up an addendum to the contract so that Disney could account for all the points for Estoppel.  I too die inside a little at the thought of points expiring.  What a tragedy!!


I didn’t know that was even an option! Of course it’s too late to get anything at WDW in the next few weeks or I would consider asking. I’m sure Hilton Head is booked solid too.


----------



## DaveNan

Ginamarie said:


> I didn’t know that was even an option! Of course it’s too late to get anything at WDW in the next few weeks or I would consider asking. I’m sure Hilton Head is booked solid too.


1BR at SSR, both preferred and STD are very open the next 2 months.  Also, I have seen on the boards, lots of folks are cancelling the next couple of months.


----------



## Ginamarie

DaveNan said:


> 1BR at SSR, both preferred and STD are very open the next 2 months.  Also, I have seen on the boards, lots of folks are cancelling the next couple of months.


I'm already scheduled to go to WDW for a working vacation with my husband Sept 11-19 (using the banked points from the other AKV contract I bought).  My plane reservations are already booked though, so I'm not sure I could extend that trip...


----------



## DaveNan

Ginamarie said:


> I'm already scheduled to go to WDW for a working vacation with my husband Sept 11-19 (using the banked points from the other AKV contract I bought).  My plane reservations are already booked though, so I'm not sure I could extend that trip...


Vacation like a baller....there is some GV and bungalow availability   at 115 a night double book one night in a bungalow -  it is a "waste" of point but it beats losing the points....


----------



## Paul Stupin

LilyJC said:


> We used to get a $20 discount on the more expensive annual passes.  Better than nothing…


I thought pre-pandemic DVC members qualified for a larger discount and could take advantage of the Florida resident rate, which I think saved several hundred dollars.


----------



## Jen0718

mtalken said:


> I was really hoping to see yours (well, tbh, I was hoping to see news on MINE!).
> 
> every time I see a post from you in my notifications, I get a glimmer of hope
> 
> im just really hopeful to have something before the weekend.


Thank you. I have a glimmer of hope every time I check my email and then it’s mercilessly crushed by email from Amazon, PCH Sweepstakes and other assorted unwanted emails.


----------



## limace

Paul Stupin said:


> I thought pre-pandemic DVC members qualified for a larger discount and could take advantage of the Florida resident rate, which I think saved several hundred dollars.


They were referring to DL.


----------



## LilyJC

Paul Stupin said:


> I thought pre-pandemic DVC members qualified for a larger discount and could take advantage of the Florida resident rate, which I think saved several hundred dollars.





limace said:


> They were referring to DL.



Yep, the $20 past discount is referring to what could be applied to the highest DLR APs in person at the ticket windows.


----------



## mtalken

mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/5

WOOHOO!!!
(Good luck, Jen!  I hope you get news today, too!)


----------



## Jen0718

mtalken said:


> mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/5
> 
> WOOHOO!!!
> (Good luck, Jen!  I hope you get news today, too!)


Congrats!! I am hoping to hear something (anything) today but it’s day 36 so…


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5 

YESSSS! WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!
My first DVC contact has passed ROFR


----------



## Ginamarie

DaveNan said:


> Vacation like a baller....there is some GV and bungalow availability   at 115 a night double book one night in a bungalow -  it is a "waste" of point but it beats losing the points....


Well- on the suggestion here, I asked the broker about booking us a trip in a couple of weeks.  There are 1 bedrooms available at SSR and OKW.
I figure it's worth a shot!  The worst that can happen is that the sellers say no, and I'll be right back where I started.

I did look into adding one night at a bungalow or CC cabin, but there were none available around our dates in Sept- lol.


----------



## Jen0718

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> YESSSS! WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!
> My first DVC contact has passed ROFR


Congrats!!


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you


----------



## Chia1974

I inquired about a BCV 50 pointer listed on fidelity. It was gone within 20 minutes of listing. Omg, this market is crazy. BTW, it was not my UY so I didn’t feel so bad.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I inquired about a BCV 50 pointer listed on fidelity. It was gone within 20 minutes of listing. Omg, this market is crazy. BTW, it was not my UY so I didn’t feel so bad.


I've learned with Fidelity, there are some great deals if you refresh the page all day and act quickly!!

I lost two great deals on Monday (AKV and SSR).  Both were bought in minutes and I was about 10 minutes too late.  I was actually "next in line" on the SSR contract, but I also know the chances of it passing ROFR at $112/point are slim to none.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Ginamarie said:


> I've learned with Fidelity, there are some great deals if you refresh the page all day and act quickly!!
> 
> I lost two great deals on Monday (AKV and SSR).  Both were bought in minutes and I was about 10 minutes too late.  I was actually "next in line" on the SSR contract, but I also know the chances of it passing ROFR at $112/point are slim to none.


So true constant refresh!

I found a good listing and found almost identical on one of the other sites..price difference was 50PP! I was fortunate to grab the fidelity listing.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I've learned with Fidelity, there are some great deals if you refresh the page all day and act quickly!!
> 
> I lost two great deals on Monday (AKV and SSR).  Both were bought in minutes and I was about 10 minutes too late.  I was actually "next in line" on the SSR contract, but I also know the chances of it passing ROFR at $112/point are slim to none.


Only if it’s a international seller!


----------



## Chia1974

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> So true constant refresh!
> 
> I found a good listing and found almost identical on one of the other sites..price difference was 50PP! I was fortunate to grab the fidelity listing.


I promised myself to not buy another one until I see VGF2 direct prices and not until I use these points for a couple years. But the addonitis is strong especially when I see a small one in my UY. I tell myself I can just rent the points if I don’t use them.


----------



## andyc83

Ginamarie said:


> I've learned with Fidelity, there are some great deals if you refresh the page all day and act quickly!!
> 
> I lost two great deals on Monday (AKV and SSR).  Both were bought in minutes and I was about 10 minutes too late.  I was actually "next in line" on the SSR contract, but I also know the chances of it passing ROFR at $112/point are slim to none.


Can you filter fidelity by UY?  I hate dislike their website so don't check them off solely because of that!  ha!


----------



## Chia1974

andyc83 said:


> Can you filter fidelity by UY?  I hate dislike their website so don't check them off solely because of that!  ha!


You can always use the multiple listings but Fidelity doesn’t show up as soon as something is listed. I just leave their page open and refresh the first page for the newest one.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> I promised myself to not buy another one until I see VGF2 direct prices and not until I use these points for a couple years. But the addonitis is strong especially when I see a small one in my UY. I tell myself I can just rent the points if I don’t use them.


I can 100% relate you you!! I’m even looking at the multiple UY category now though if the deal is good. When will it stop!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

andyc83 said:


> Can you filter fidelity by UY?  I hate dislike their website so don't check them off solely because of that!  ha!



I found this search aggregator site can be helpful to look at MOST. Broker listings. You can filer by broker, UY, points, etc. It’s not live data though (refreshes at different times - seems hourly a lot of the time during the day) so you may not get every listing but helps show what’s out there and the different in PP for each broker

***************************


----------



## Ginamarie

Well Fidelity told me I can’t ask to use the 2019 banked points while I’m waiting on ROFR because it’s not something they do.
I’ll be up at night for the next few weeks lamenting my lost 160 points.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> I inquired about a BCV 50 pointer listed on fidelity. It was gone within 20 minutes of listing. Omg, this market is crazy. BTW, it was not my UY so I didn’t feel so bad.


When I tried to submit the offer within 5 min or so it posted, the screen came out with “the post no longer available.”


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> Can you filter fidelity by UY?  I hate dislike their website so don't check them off solely because of that!  ha!


I was just keeping the page open and hitting refresh- the newest listings would show up at the top.


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I can 100% relate you you!! I’m even looking at the multiple UY category now though if the deal is good. When will it stop!!


That’s how I wound up with a second use year now!
I am a sucker for a good deal.


----------



## andeesings

Oops I did it again!!!  

andeesings---$160-$13089-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 63/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/5

Was it as good a deal as I wanted? Ehhhh... I dunno. I think it's fair. Wish I would have jumped on this 6 months ago, when you could nab a Copper Creek contract for $145. But it's cheaper than direct, so. All good!


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21 

We passed....FINALLY!  Last contract E V E R LOL!  Good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Jen0718

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21
> 
> We passed....FINALLY!  Last contract E V E R LOL!  Good luck to everyone waiting!


CONGRATS!! That was a long wait.


----------



## Taffel

Well...Still waiting on this one... 

Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 31/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8

In the mean time I saw this one and figured that there is a small chance Disney might let me have it...so I had to at least try. 

Taffel---$120-$6933-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 75/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 8/5


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> That’s how I wound up with a second use year now!
> I am a sucker for a good deal.


Me too! But sucking up $195 admin fee that Fidelity charges is really sucks.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Me too! But sucking up $195 admin fee that Fidelity charges is really sucks.



I know!  It still worked out cheaper than most of the other resale sites though.
I have noticed DVCResaleMarket reducing prices like crazy this week.  This morning's email was "50 new or reduced listings" and I think I counted 26 reductions.  So I'm hoping that means a plateau has been hit.


----------



## disneyforsix

Trying for this one, while waiting for the SSR contract to come back....Here's hoping they stay with the trend of not taking CCV, but this one may be on the rofr bubble!

disneyforsix---$152-$19785-125-CCV-Dec-148/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/5


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I know!  It still worked out cheaper than most of the other resale sites though.
> I have noticed DVCResaleMarket reducing prices like crazy this week.  This morning's email was "50 new or reduced listings" and I think I counted 26 reductions.  So I'm hoping that means a plateau has been hit.


Tons of listings are over one month old. I hope you are right and we shall see.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Chia1974 said:


> Tons of listings are over one month old. I hope you are right and we shall see.


Some of their “discounts” are $2-3 PP less  still way high


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Some of their “discounts” are $2-3 PP less  still way high


It’s a start though- all year they’ve just been listing them higher and higher.


----------



## kilik64

If I were making a bet, id put down hard money that all those month+ listings are actually owned by them or subsidiary LLC companies they control...


----------



## Chia1974

kilik64 said:


> If I were making a bet, id put down hard money that all those month+ listings are actually owned by them or subsidiary LLC companies they control...


Yeah, “investors listing” as they called. I don’t even know what that means.


----------



## sgricewich

kilik64 said:


> If I were making a bet, id put down hard money that all those month+ listings are actually owned by them or subsidiary LLC companies they control...


I’m interested in this. We noticed on our contract that the seller is an LLC. And our offer was accepted in literally 2 minutes. We thought that was odd.


----------



## JETSDAD

sgricewich said:


> I’m interested in this. We noticed on our contract that the seller is an LLC. And our offer was accepted in literally 2 minutes. We thought that was odd.


It could be one of the LLC's owned by someone who works there or just another investor LLC with some guidelines given as to what they will accept.


----------



## kilik64

sgricewich said:


> I’m interested in this. We noticed on our contract that the seller is an LLC. And our offer was accepted in literally 2 minutes. We thought that was odd.


Go to the oc comptroller website and search the LLC name to see how many that LLC has bought/sold.


----------



## kilik64

Dont wanna start a new thread, but I just saw a VB contract that had subsidized dues, I knew they did that with Aulani but didnt know what was done with Vero as well. Aulani was due to some big screw up that got quite a few higher ups fired (forget the exact issue). Same thing happen with VB?


----------



## JETSDAD

kilik64 said:


> Dont wanna start a new thread, but I just saw a VB contract that had subsidized dues, I knew they did that with Aulani but didnt know what was done with Vero as well. Aulani was due to some big screw up that got quite a few higher ups fired (forget the exact issue). Same thing happen with VB?


VB was supposed to be much larger.  When they decided to not build it out completely and instead sell the additional land people who had already purchased were given subsidized dues as they weren't going to have access to everything they had been promised.

ETA, I believe the planned number of units would have also offset dues to help keep them lower....when they weren't built that would mean higher future dues than anticipated.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I totally believe this is true.  A broker I spoke with this week (unrelated to DVC) told me he had a buyer for _any_ DVC contract I would like to sell at any time - in escrow in 24 hours...interesting.


----------



## kilik64

MICKIMINI said:


> I totally believe this is true.  A broker I spoke with this week (unrelated to DVC) told me he had a buyer for _any_ DVC contract I would like to sell at any time - in escrow in 24 hours...interesting.


Most of these dvcrm contracts are bought by them through foreclosure from the little digging ive done. (by most I mean all of the contracts I looked at from one LLC controlled by them were all foreclosure buys, there was 50+ from just this one LLC (just between march to may!), i didnt look at every one though)

Maybe they finally got too much inventory and demand has slowed so they are dropping prices. Interesting to see changes there over the next few weeks in pricing.


----------



## Ginamarie

kilik64 said:


> Most of these dvcrm contracts are bought by them through foreclosure from the little digging ive done. (by most I mean all of the contracts I looked at from one LLC controlled by them were all foreclosure buys, there was 50+ from just this one LLC (just between march to may!), i didnt look at every one though)
> 
> Maybe they finally got too much inventory and demand has slowed so they are dropping prices. Interesting to see changes there over the next few weeks in pricing.



That also explains the number of totally stripped contracts they have with no points until 2023.  They have a whole business that rents out points and confirmed reservations...
I think they overestimated the value of a contract that has no points until 2023 though.  Most people don't want to buy contracts they cant use for two years.. one year sure, but totally stripped is a much tougher sell, especially with the high prices on top of that!


----------



## Theta

kilik64 said:


> Most of these dvcrm contracts are bought by them through foreclosure from the little digging ive done. (by most I mean all of the contracts I looked at from one LLC controlled by them were all foreclosure buys, there was 50+ from just this one LLC (just between march to may!), i didnt look at every one though)
> 
> Maybe they finally got too much inventory and demand has slowed so they are dropping prices. Interesting to see changes there over the next few weeks in pricing.




How does one find out about foreclosure contracts?


----------



## Chia1974

Theta said:


> How does one find out about foreclosure contracts?


We need more contact please. They still have to go through ROFR?


----------



## JETSDAD

Chia1974 said:


> We need more contact please. They still have to go through ROFR?


Foreclosures don't go through ROFR.


----------



## JETSDAD

Theta said:


> How does one find out about foreclosure contracts?


I'd you're considering buying foreclosure contracts here are the 2 sites you'll want to familiarize yourself with:

https://www.myorangeclerk.realforeclose.com/index.cfm
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
If you have any specific questions feel free to ask (maybe start a new post unless people on this one don't mind being hijacked lol).


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> We need more contact please. They still have to go through ROFR?


No ROFR but you can get stuck with back dues payments (the submissions aren’t always clear on how much is owed and how much will need to be paid to restore the contract to active status.


----------



## kilik64

Ginamarie said:


> That also explains the number of totally stripped contracts they have with no points until 2023.  They have a whole business that rents out points and confirmed reservations...
> I think they overestimated the value of a contract that has no points until 2023 though.  Most people don't want to buy contracts they cant use for two years.. one year sure, but totally stripped is a much tougher sell, especially with the high prices on top of that!


Maybe over estimated the covid effect? (Banking on people wanting to get in on DVC before prices keep going up, but no plans to go soon until everything gets back to "normal"? No points until 23 also means no dues until then either)


----------



## Michiel

JETSDAD said:


> Foreclosures don't go through ROFR.



However once an LLC has bought a contract at foreclosure and then sells it to ‘us’ (the end user) through a resale site, it then still had to go through ROFR to be able to be sold and transferred to the new owner.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21
> 
> We passed....FINALLY!  Last contract E V E R LOL!  Good luck to everyone waiting!



You better go buy that lottery ticket!! You got L.U.C.K. all over you--getting both of those small contracts to pass!!


----------



## princesscinderella

I have a new contract I’m itching to post but it’s taking 48 hours to get the contract written up right now with www.dvcresalemarket.com. It’s a great little April 100 pt OKWe. I don’t see why it should take so long to write up the simple DVC resale contract.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

JETSDAD said:


> I'd you're considering buying foreclosure contracts here are the 2 sites you'll want to familiarize yourself with:
> 
> https://www.myorangeclerk.realforeclose.com/index.cfm
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> If you have any specific questions feel free to ask (maybe start a new post unless people on this one don't mind being hijacked lol).


I've been following the foreclosure sales off and on this year. I feel like the winning bid is usually a little too high IMO given the unknown of back dues. I mean you could be looking at 2-3x dues, which really adds up on the ppt.  I guess if you're looking for a unicorn contract and find one in foreclosure, it might be worth the risk and potentially paying a premium. The biggest benefit is not having to deal with ROFR.

The three things working against us are that DVC bids up the contracts so you won't get a *great* deal. They also have all the information so you're going all in blind while they've seen all the cards. And the brokers, one in particular, has very high listings so it seems like they don't mind "overpaying" a little on the foreclosure and then just try to resell it higher. They also might be more willing to deal with renting the points to offset some of the cost at a minimal additional cost to them. One other thing (ok so more than just 3) is it's tough to try to turn a profit doing this. Brokers have the advantage of not having to pay themselves a comission on the resale. Their "commission" can come out of the profit.


----------



## benedib99

Sandisw said:


> As a buyer, you can withdraw from the deal if it does not close by the closing date on the contract.
> 
> Sellers can take as long as they need to get things notarized and returned as long as it can close on time.
> 
> My seller took a month.


The seller of my Bay Lake Tower contracts FINALLY signed today...34 days after the title company shared the closing documents!!!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31


----------



## Lorana

MICKIMINI said:


> Last contract E V E R LOL!


Suuuuuure it is!  ;-)


----------



## Chia1974

benedib99 said:


> The seller of my Bay Lake Tower contracts FINALLY signed today...34 days after the title company shared the closing documents!!!


I’m already super impatient after 15 days. The closing agent was away for a week. seller is international.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 36: Time goes by so slowly now. I checked my email, right? Did I check the junk mail?  Maybe my decision is caught in the ether. I should check with my broker. I just checked with her yesterday, I don’t want her to hate me and withhold my decision out of spite. Would she do that? I don’t know, I really don’t know this person. I am sure she wouldn’t do that, she wouldn’t have any business. She’s nice, but is she? Tomorrow will be the day, or it won’t. We’re all a little mad here


----------



## rubybutt

JETSDAD said:


> I'd you're considering buying foreclosure contracts here are the 2 sites you'll want to familiarize yourself with:
> 
> https://www.myorangeclerk.realforeclose.com/index.cfm
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> If you have any specific questions feel free to ask (maybe start a new post unless people on this one don't mind being hijacked lol).


How do you tell how many points these foreclosures have on them?  I can see the foreclosure judgment and it talks about the % owned but not points.  Do you have to manually figure that out?


----------



## Dawg74

Got some awesome news!!!! Dawg74---$160-$20671-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 69/22- sent 6/25 passed 8/05 .  I was pretty worried because it seemed to take a long time.


----------



## Jen0718

Dawg74 said:


> Got some awesome news!!!! Dawg74---$160-$20671-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 69/22- sent 6/25 passed 8/05 .  I was pretty worried because it seemed to take a long time.


Congrats to you!!  I really hope that I don’t have to wait too much longer.


----------



## gisele2

Ginamarie said:


> That’s how I wound up with a second use year now!
> I am a sucker for a good deal.


I feel you .


----------



## edudansil

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 36: Time goes by so slowly now. I checked my email, right? Did I check the junk mail?  Maybe my decision is caught in the ether. I should check with my broker. I just checked with her yesterday, I don’t want her to hate me and withhold my decision out of spite. Would she do that? I don’t know, I really don’t know this person. I am sure she wouldn’t do that, she wouldn’t have any business. She’s nice, but is she? Tomorrow will be the day, or it won’t. We’re all a little mad here


Oh my gosh-this has literally been me the past month! Every day is “the day” until it’s…not. I’m right there with you!


----------



## JETSDAD

achinforsomebacon said:


> I've been following the foreclosure sales off and on this year. I feel like the winning bid is usually a little too high IMO given the unknown of back dues. I mean you could be looking at 2-3x dues, which really adds up on the ppt.  I guess if you're looking for a unicorn contract and find one in foreclosure, it might be worth the risk and potentially paying a premium. The biggest benefit is not having to deal with ROFR.
> 
> The three things working against us are that DVC bids up the contracts so you won't get a *great* deal. They also have all the information so you're going all in blind while they've seen all the cards. And the brokers, one in particular, has very high listings so it seems like they don't mind "overpaying" a little on the foreclosure and then just try to resell it higher. They also might be more willing to deal with renting the points to offset some of the cost at a minimal additional cost to them. One other thing (ok so more than just 3) is it's tough to try to turn a profit doing this. Brokers have the advantage of not having to pay themselves a comission on the resale. Their "commission" can come out of the profit.


Disney isn't actually bidding up foreclosures to keep people from getting deals.  What Disney (DVD) does is place a max bid as the Plaintiff.  They can credit bid up to that amount without having to bring any money to the table.  If you see a judgment where the amount of the judgment is greater than the market value of the property then it will be bought by Disney so there really is no point bidding.  They are not bidding above the judgment amount though.  Once it gets above the judgment Disney is out of the way and it is just other competition bidding. If you see a judgment amount lower than FMV then it will be purchased by a 3rd Party bidder.

The level of competition with foreclosures has jumped quite a bit this year.  The prices that investors were paying over the past couple of years and into the beginning of this year were very nice most of the time.  Now it's harder to get a good deal.  I just purchased one in April though which was a 125 point BLT for $108.80/PT.  I had figured, based on when the judgment had been filed, that there would likely be 2020 and 2021 dues and hoped there wouldn't be 2019.  There ended up being 2021 and partial 2020 dues so less than 2 years of dues.  The nice thing is that I also got the 2020 and 2021 points so I only paid the dues (well slightly less) on points that I also received.  It was a Dec UY so I was able to bank the 2020 points.

Non-judicial tended to have better pricing because those you have to be there in person to bid on.  Now there is also increased competition there (that's where most of the LLC investors are buying). Judicial (online) really has had a couple of investors buying most of the contracts.


----------



## GoHawksKF

GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5

First timer here… Let’s go!


----------



## JETSDAD

rubybutt said:


> How do you tell how many points these foreclosures have on them?  I can see the foreclosure judgment and it talks about the % owned but not points.  Do you have to manually figure that out?


When you have the judgment you also have the owner's name.  Run a search with that information to find the correct contract/deed (matching the unit and %).  There you will find the points and UY.


----------



## Jen0718

GoHawksKF said:


> GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5
> 
> First timer here… Let’s go!


GoHawks, I am assuming Seahawks soooo, nice , this is my first resale also. It’s a tedious and grueling process that will eventually test your sanity. Tomorrow is day 37 for me, please see post above regarding day 36. Don’t give up though, don’t give into the madness.


----------



## Rayspooh

More bad news tonight. This is the 3rd one they’ve taken. I keep raising my offers, but obviously not high enough. 

Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5


----------



## softballmom3

Rayspooh said:


> More bad news tonight. This is the 3rd one they’ve taken. I keep raising my offers, but obviously not high enough.
> 
> Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5



I'm not very confident with my $128 per point. It's the same as what I offered last time that was taken EXCEPT I am paying MF this time so I hope it squeaks through. 


Good luck next time!


----------



## Rayspooh

softballmom3 said:


> I'm not very confident with my $128 per point. It's the same as what I offered last time that was taken EXCEPT I am paying MF this time so I hope it squeaks through.
> 
> 
> Good luck next time!



Fingers crossed for you! I’ve already made another offer. I guess I’m a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Lee Matthews

kilik64 said:


> Dont wanna start a new thread, but I just saw a VB contract that had subsidized dues, I knew they did that with Aulani but didnt know what was done with Vero as well. Aulani was due to some big screw up that got quite a few higher ups fired (forget the exact issue). Same thing happen with VB?



what use year was that? I guess it’s probably gone by now?


----------



## Ginamarie

Rayspooh said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I’ve already made another offer. I guess I’m a glutton for punishment.



That’s the way to do it though- right back on the horse!


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

Can I just ask you wise resalers! I got my ROFR passed yesterday and today I am being asked to send the funds. Seems a bit fast, when do you usually send the funds to the Escrow company? First timer here.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> We passed....FINALLY!  Last contract E V E R LOL!





Lorana said:


> Suuuuuure it is!  ;-)



I'm with Lorana here.  

Do you really think you can resist scratching that itch??


----------



## Sandisw

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> Can I just ask you wise resalers! I got my ROFR passed yesterday and today I am being asked to send the funds. Seems a bit fast, when do you usually send the funds to the Escrow company? First timer here.



I used to send right away, but my most recent purchase, I did not send until the seller returned documents.  I just told the title company to inform me.  I did sign and send back all the documents the next day when I got closing papers.

I was glad I did because my seller took 1 month to get things signed.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I just received closing documents this morning that passed ROFR yesterday.  There is no way the seller has even read the documents let alone had them notarized!  I always confirm with the closing company that I will send funds when they have the sellers documents in hand.  I had a long wait for 4-5 weeks at one point and won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Ginamarie

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> Can I just ask you wise resalers! I got my ROFR passed yesterday and today I am being asked to send the funds. Seems a bit fast, when do you usually send the funds to the Escrow company? First timer here.



It's normal for them to ask.  I sent my balance a couple of days after ROFR passed. At that time, we needed appointments to go to the bank for certified checks.  I fed exed it and we closed a few days later.


----------



## E2ME2

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> Can I just ask you wise resalers! I got my ROFR passed yesterday and today I am being asked to send the funds. Seems a bit fast, when do you usually send the funds to the Escrow company? First timer here.


I did this on my first resale, only to have them sit on that money for several weeks.  
On my last resale I waited to send the funds until they had the notarized sellers' signatures, and confirmed the closing date.  
... & They didn't have any problem with that.


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I used to send right away, but my most recent purchase, I did not send until the seller returned documents.  I just told the title company to inform me.  I did sign and send back all the documents the next day when I got closing papers.
> 
> I was glad I did because my seller took 1 month to get things signed.


Same here. I sent it right away for my first resale but seller was in US. I’m waiting to send the one in closing now because seller is international and it will take extra time for them to complete the docs.


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

Thanks everyone, I have asked for confirmation of the sellers notarised documents and then I will send over the funds straight away.


----------



## disneyforsix

Rayspooh said:


> More bad news tonight. This is the 3rd one they’ve taken. I keep raising my offers, but obviously not high enough.
> 
> Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5



ooof - I have one in rofr sent 7/10 for same price per point @SS and haven't heard back.  I'm sure mine will be taken soon as well.  Oh well, on to the next!


----------



## Quiltsndisney

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> Thanks everyone, I have asked for confirmation of the sellers notarised documents and then I will send over the funds straight away.


I have heard nothing since I passed Rofr earlier this week.  Which firm are you using?  I am with mason title.


----------



## Chia1974

Rayspooh said:


> More bad news tonight. This is the 3rd one they’ve taken. I keep raising my offers, but obviously not high enough.
> 
> Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5


My SSR passed at the end of June same price and double points for 21. You just don’t know what they want. So sorry 
They already up to 7/15! I have one in 7/12.


----------



## andeesings

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31



Man all these sub 160 CCV contracts makes me annoyed I feel like I overpaid.


----------



## Ginamarie

andeesings said:


> Man all these sub 160 CCV contracts makes me annoyed I feel like I overpaid.



Don't beat yourself up!  If you were happy with the price when you agreed to it, stick with that feeling.  


Seeing 7/15 decisions is promising that maybe they're catching up on ROFRs.  I'm starting to have pipe dreams where we get our points before 9/30 and can schedule something last minute at the end of Sept with the expiring points.  It's not going to happen but it's a nice dream.


----------



## mainstreetcharlotte

Quiltsndisney said:


> I have heard nothing since I passed Rofr earlier this week.  Which firm are you using?  I am with mason title.


 
How strange, I’m Mason Title too.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

mainstreetcharlotte said:


> How strange, I’m Mason Title too.


I know things were impacted but the shutdown but now I’m wondering if I made the right call going with mason for my last BLT contract in for ROFR. The one prior I used Jeffrey sweet and they were prompt with all info and had good communication


----------



## zobel0022

Chia1974 said:


> My SSR passed at the end of June same price and double points for 21. You just don’t know what they want. So sorry
> They already up to 7/15! I have one in 7/12.


Mine is for same price with double points for 21 but submitted 2 days earlier…not a good sign


----------



## achinforsomebacon

I agree with holding funds until the seller sends in the notorized documents, but if you're under a time crunch, I would consider sending the money if the title company says they should have the papers soon.

We wanted to have everything wrapped up before the July shutdown because our 30 day holding period was during that time and we wanted to reallocate to use points from the new contract. We kept waiting and finally we were notified that they had the seller's paperwork....at 6pm on a Friday.  I could initiate a wire at that point but it wouldn't be processed until Monday morning.  In this situation, I probably would have sent the money Thursday or Friday if the title company said they were expecting the papers since every day counted.

Everything ended up working out for us but it was stressful not knowing if we would get done in time.


----------



## disneyforsix

zobel0022 said:


> Mine is for same price with double points for 21 but submitted 2 days earlier…not a good sign



Same - I reached out to my broker for an update, and they said they lost one at $128 yesterday.  And that maybe Disney is holding decisions waiting to see what all comes in, and cherry picks contracts from the group.  I am hoping they do not need any points for a Dec UY.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6

Here we go again  I gave up on SSR with all the buy backs.  We have a 200 point non extended OKW that we inherited so I wanted to add a few more points to keep going to past 2042.  I’m hoping that in 10 years they give OKW owners another chance to extend their contracts that expire in 42’.


----------



## Taffel

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I know things were impacted but the shutdown but now I’m wondering if I made the right call going with mason for my last BLT contract in for ROFR. The one prior I used Jeffrey sweet and they were prompt with all info and had good communication



Thanks! This is good to know. I am currently waiting on ROFR for two contracts... one is being done by Jeffery Sweet and the other by Mason Title.


----------



## Ginamarie

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Here we go again  I gave up on SSR with all the buy backs.  We have a 200 point non extended OKW that we inherited so I wanted to add a few more points to keep going to past 2042.  I’m hoping that in 10 years they give OKW owners another chance to extend their contracts that expire in 42’.



I saw this contract and thought it was a good one.  Congrats on the accepted offer.


----------



## Bearval

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Here we go again  I gave up on SSR with all the buy backs.  We have a 200 point non extended OKW that we inherited so I wanted to add a few more points to keep going to past 2042.  I’m hoping that in 10 years they give OKW owners another chance to extend their contracts that expire in 42’.


I am sure they will @ 170.00 per point or higher.  All joking aside I honestly can see them offering like a 30% discount off the going rate for adding the 15 year extension when the 2042 contracts have less than 5 years left then they would also now be blue card eligible.


----------



## tlstar14

Chia1974 said:


> My SSR passed at the end of June same price and double points for 21. You just don’t know what they want. So sorry
> They already up to 7/15! I have one in 7/12.



Mine was submitted on 7/7 and have not heard yet.


----------



## Rayspooh

disneyforsix said:


> ooof - I have one in rofr sent 7/10 for same price per point @SS and haven't heard back.  I'm sure mine will be taken soon as well.  Oh well, on to the next!



These days you never know - you might slip through! I hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Rayspooh

Chia1974 said:


> My SSR passed at the end of June same price and double points for 21. You just don’t know what they want. So sorry
> They already up to 7/15! I have one in 7/12.



It's probably good that you haven’t heard anything yet. I think you hear back faster if they are taking them. Congratulations on your SSR, and good luck on your new one!


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$127.11-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6

I just can’t resist a loaded contract from an international seller


----------



## andyc83

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$127.11-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21;- sent 8/6
> 
> I just can’t resist a loaded contract from an international seller


Glad it was agreed with those 11 cents on top!  ha!


----------



## Quiltsndisney

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I know things were impacted but the shutdown but now I’m wondering if I made the right call going with mason for my last BLT contract in for ROFR. The one prior I used Jeffrey sweet and they were prompt with all info and had good communication


Emailed and amazing got documents a few hours later.


----------



## bwbuddy5

bwbuddy5---$83-$20355-210-HH-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/24, passed 7/28 

This contract was perfect for us.  We visit Hilton Head most every year, and it included 190 points banked from 2020.  Passed ROFR in 34 days, estoppel two days later, contract and wire three days after that.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 37: The giddy optimism that I previously woke up with is gone. Is this acceptance? Have I entered into the final stage of grief? Or am I just getting used to this stage of Dante’s Hell? My thought this morning was not a joyous “Today’s the day! I am sure of it”. Rather a trepidatious, “They won’t make me go through a 6th weekend of wondering, will they?”. Yes, yes they will.


----------



## 911momof3

Hahah… your posts are making me 
I’m only on day 3 of waiting and the anticipation is already killing me!
Hope you hear something soon! 
QUOTE="Jen0718, post: 63250923, member: 678174"]
ROFR Day 37: The giddy optimism that I previously woke up with is gone. Is this acceptance? Have I entered into the final stage of grief? Or am I just getting used to this stage of Dante’s Hell? My thought this morning was not a joyous “Today’s the day! I am sure of it”. Rather a trepidatious, “They won’t make me go through a 6th weekend of wondering, will they?”. Yes, yes they will. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22- sent 8/6 

Buyer pays 2021 MF, Seller pays MF for the banked 2020 points
Can't believe I am adding more points.....  If we get these, sometime in the next year or so, I might sell some of my other points.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> Same here. I sent it right away for my first resale but seller was in US. I’m waiting to send the one in closing now because seller is international and it will take extra time for them to complete the docs.


I always send the funds at the earliest opportunity. Who cares if the title company holds the money for a few weeks? Its not like you’re losing a fortune in interest, and if the company is reputable there’s no chance you’ll lose it, and in all the contracts I’ve bought I’ve never had a seller back out. I’ve had to wait several weeks for docs, and I’ve had to bug the title company and the broker relentlessly, but it’s always worked out. And I’m not sure holding onto the money until the last minute really gives you any kind of leverage, since I don’t think, considering the volume, title companies really care if they lose a deal.

I just like getting my end of the transaction completed. And it does save time. And I think it can motivate a seller to complete their docs when they hear the title company has already received the buyer’s  paperwork and is holding the funds.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> I always send the funds at the earliest opportunity. Who cares if the title company holds the money for a few weeks? Its not like you’re losing a fortune in interest, and if the company is reputable there’s no chance you’ll lose it, and in all the contracts I’ve bought I’ve never had a seller back out. I’ve had to wait several weeks for docs, and I’ve had to bug the title company and the broker relentlessly, but it’s always worked out. And I’m not sure holding onto the money until the last minute really gives you any kind of leverage, since I don’t think, considering the volume, title companies really care if they lose a deal.
> 
> I just like getting my end of the transaction completed. And it does save time. And I think it can motivate a seller to complete their docs when they hear the title company has already received the buyer’s  paperwork and is holding the funds.



In my case, the seller was dragging their feet and I told them I was bailing and losing my deposit if they did not act soon…this was at least 3 weeks later and I was giving them another 10 days to get things closed.

So, had he continued to delay, I would not have had to wait for those funds to be returned.  Funny how the threat of walking got him to sign and send the next day.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> In my case, the seller was dragging their feet and I told them I was bailing and losing my deposit if they did not act soon…this was at least 3 weeks later and I was giving them another 10 days to get things closed.
> 
> So, had he continued to delay, I would not have had to wait for those funds to be returned.  Funny how the threat of walking got him to sign and send the next day.


Makes sense! When I had to back out of a CCV purchase last spring, because a better contract popped up, I did get my deposit back in 3 days. The title company was pretty fast.

The irony is that a week and a half later, the contract I passed on became available once more when the buyer after me bailed. I decided I could use the extra points anyway and bought it again. I threw in an extra dollar per point as a kind of apology.


----------



## benedib99

GoHawksKF said:


> GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5
> 
> First timer here… Let’s go!


WELL DONE!!!  Great price!!!


----------



## Sherrkel

Been waiting a few months to add on and find the right contract for BWV Wish us luck and pixie dust

Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sherrkel said:


> Been waiting a few months to add on and find the right contract for BWV Wish us luck and pixie dust
> 
> Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7



Unless I’m reading that wrong. That’s a nice price indeed. I wonder if prices are coming down?


----------



## MAKP2

Sherrkel said:


> Been waiting a few months to add on and find the right contract for BWV Wish us luck and pixie dust
> 
> Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7


That’s a good fine. I am looking for BWV and BCV, but the price is still high. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Sherrkel

Lee Matthews said:


> Unless I’m reading that wrong. That’s a nice price indeed. I wonder if prices are coming down?






MAKP2 said:


> That’s a good fine. I am looking for BWV and BCV, but the price is still high. Congrats and good luck.



I guess it's about what you're willing to pay, I've still still seen prices all over the place


----------



## pangyal

We are updated!


----------



## DaveNan

pangyal said:


> We are updated!


Thanks for all you do on this thread ….   A couple of BWV waiting’s ended up under BCV on the update.


----------



## Sherrkel

DaveNan said:


> Thanks for all you do on this thread ….   A couple of BWV waiting’s ended up under BCV on the update.


 I know I just did a doubletake, I did sign a contract for BWV right ?! 
Thank you too @pangyal !


----------



## vbmedic52

Sherrkel said:


> Been waiting a few months to add on and find the right contract for BWV Wish us luck and pixie dust
> 
> Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7


Nice find! I am waiting on mine 150$pp-100pt-BCV since 7/16….fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## pangyal

DaveNan said:


> Thanks for all you do on this thread ….   A couple of BWV waiting’s ended up under BCV on the update.


Ack! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 38: Picture Lilo, laying on the floor listening to Heatbreak Hotel. This is me until Monday when I may find some small glimmer of hope buried deep inside. I have taken to checking my bank account almost as often as I check the email to ensure my escrow hasn’t been returned. So far, they’re still keeping my money so I still have a chance.


----------



## Sherrkel

vbmedic52 said:


> Nice find! I am waiting on mine 150$pp-100pt-BCV since 7/16….fingers crossed for us both!


Good luck! We'll be neighbors..can I use you pool


----------



## disneyeverlasting

disneyeverlasting---$170-$13883-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/8


----------



## edudansil

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 38: Picture Lilo, laying on the floor listening to Heatbreak Hotel. This is me until Monday when I may find some small glimmer of hope buried deep inside. I have taken to checking my bank account almost as often as I check the email to ensure my escrow hasn’t been returned. So far, they’re still keeping my money so I still have a chance.



I’m right there with you…still! I don’t think I checked my email this often even when I put an offer on our family home! lol


----------



## GoHawksKF

benedib99 said:


> WELL DONE!!!  Great price!!!



Thanks, but let’s hope Disney doesn’t think so…

Just glad I finally found a seller willing to negotiate.  List prices seem crazy high for resales right now.  Kicking myself for not buying a year ago.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 39: The stress is high today so I took it out on my house and backyard. They’re both looking amazing right now. If I can’t get an answer on ROFR then I will make my home amazing and pout, stress & worry in beautiful surroundings.


----------



## macman123

SSR hit $132pp ROFR:

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-july-21/


----------



## Michiel

macman123 said:


> SSR hit $132pp ROFR:
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-july-21/




Wow... More than 30% increase in less than a year.


----------



## andyc83

macman123 said:


> SSR hit $132pp ROFR:
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-july-21/


ugh!  Now I'm nervous about my $135 AKV.


----------



## ajiuo

andyc83 said:


> ugh!  Now I'm nervous about my $135 AKV.



I think 127 is the high on AKV. 135 is probably safe… but then again I thought 119 was safe a month and a half ago, until they took the contract. Prior to that most of what they took was below 117 with one as high as 122.

This time I went 140 for fully loaded which should be safe … I’m still a bit nervous though.


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> I think 127 is the high on AKV. 135 is probably safe… but then again I thought 119 was safe a month and a half ago, until they took the contract. Prior to that most of what they took was below 117 with one as high as 122.
> 
> This time I went 140 for fully loaded which should be safe … I’m still a bit nervous though.


Hope so.  Of course mine was the $127.  Ha!


----------



## andeesings

disneyeverlasting said:


> disneyeverlasting---$170-$13883-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/8



I saw this contract, this was the one at the old sponsor's site, right? I was tempted to put in an offer for this one too!


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> ugh!  Now I'm nervous about my $135 AKV.



I'm also at $135 on AKV.

I do think we're safe at that price, but only time will tell.


----------



## Tiberella626

pangyal said:


> Ack! Thank you so much!


We appreciate this! It truly is a community service!!!


----------



## disneyforsix

I have been stalking this thread for a while, and currently have 2 contracts in rofr.....Is it just me, or does it seem strange the lack of decisions being reported (regardless of passed/taken) since the shutdown?  It's almost like Disney is holding everything, and then updating just a few at a time.  Maybe people just are not reporting their results...


----------



## IWhipMyRayaHair

pangyal said:


> IWhipMyRayaHair---$290-$30640-100-VGC-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/6



Passed today! 8/9/21 also made a correction above- 2021 has banked points from 20 which is slightly different than my OG post.


----------



## Taffel

disneyforsix said:


> I have been stalking this thread for a while, and currently have 2 contracts in rofr.....Is it just me, or does it seem strange the lack of decisions being reported (regardless of passed/taken) since the shutdown?  It's almost like Disney is holding everything, and then updating just a few at a time.  Maybe people just are not reporting their results...



I was wondering the same thing, but then I see a lot of people saying they are waiting.
I know that I am waiting on 2...one is on day 32 and the other is only on day 5. The wait in personally killing me!


----------



## DBFire

DBFire---$165-$13600-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 60/21, 75/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5


----------



## Phelpsap

I caved and asked my broker. She said Disney stopped resale 7/7 thru 7/21. Additionally she mentioned it has been taking 6-8 weeks prior to the shut down. So we could be looking at 8-10 weeks. 
we have been waiting since 6/30


----------



## Marleosif

Phelpsap said:


> I caved and asked my broker. She said Disney stopped resale 7/7 thru 7/21. Additionally she mentioned it has been taking 6-8 weeks prior to the shut down. So we could be looking at 8-10 weeks.
> we have been waiting since 6/30


Can you explain further on this? I mean like what does it mean that they stopped resale?


----------



## Sandisw

Marleosif said:


> Can you explain further on this? I mean like what does it mean that they stopped resale?



MA was shut down to move offices and other things so many of there normal operations were on hold. Brokers could not send any documents for closed contracts either.

My broker had to hold of my closings due to it.


----------



## WillyB

andyc83 said:


> ugh!  Now I'm nervous about my $135 AKV.


I have a 135 AKV too. It’s loaded as well with double points. So now I’m all sorts of nervous. I need some good vibes our way….or dare I say, magic vibes


----------



## poofyo101

they just do this to make resale less attractive. not rocket science.


----------



## Jen0718

IWhipMyRayaHair said:


> Passed today! 8/9/21 also made a correction above- 2021 has banked points from 20 which is slightly different than my OG post.


Congrats!!


----------



## Jen0718

DBFire said:


> DBFire---$165-$13600-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 60/21, 75/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5


Congrats!!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 40: The silence is deafening. Have I gone to far? Checking in once a week and waiting impatiently. Should I be expecting a no contact order rather than an answer? Is there a chance that they forgot or lost my ROFR? Or is this something else? Something much more sinister? A plot to drive away the weak of mind and heart? A test of will and determination? Or the longest game of chicken I have ever played?


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 40: The silence is deafening. Have I gone to far? Checking in once a week and waiting impatiently. Should I be expecting a no contact order rather than an answer? Is there a chance that they forgot or lost my ROFR? Or is this something else? Something much more sinister? A plot to drive away the weak of mind and heart? A test of will and determination? Or the longest game of chicken I have ever played?


I know the wait is so very hard. I'm not even going to pretend with an uplifting supportive statement. However, the last few posts like this are hilarious. Without your wait, we would have never been treated to them. So at least you have that going for you.


----------



## Jen0718

Flynn's Gal said:


> I know the wait is so very hard. I'm not even going to pretend with an uplifting supportive statement. However, the last few posts like this are hilarious. Without your wait, we would have never been treated to them. So at least you have that going for you.


My goal is to entertain all of you with my misery


----------



## Chia1974

Marleosif said:


> Can you explain further on this? I mean like what does it mean that they stopped resale?


They weren’t doing transfer of ownership during 7/8-7/21 but they were still doing ROFR according to my broker. Someone here had one taken that was sent 7/15.


----------



## Chia1974

poofyo101 said:


> they just do this to make resale less attractive. not rocket science.


They don’t promote resale and don’t care if you wait forever!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Chia1974 said:


> They don’t promote resale and don’t care if you wait forever!


We’re buying almost the same product they’re selling for less money. But there is a hidden cost in our time and patience. That’s an extra charge from Disney.


----------



## Boomatt

Boomatt---$140-$16177-105-AKV-Mar-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 8/9

First contract was resale at SSR, second was 25 points at poly direct. Got the poly the day before the blue card eligibility point increase and a huge price increase.  The ease of getting points direct through Disney was super attractive and I almost caved but I found a nearly perfect contract for my family’s needs. Let me tell you, having a March use year is a struggle when you are searching for add-one!!! So few of them so I REALLLLLYYYY hope this goes through. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## gisele2

Boomatt said:


> Boomatt---$140-$16177-105-AKV-Mar-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 8/9
> 
> First contract was resale at SSR, second was 25 points at poly direct. Got the poly the day before the blue card eligibility point increase and a huge price increase.  The ease of getting points direct through Disney was super attractive and I almost caved but I found a nearly perfect contract for my family’s needs. Let me tell you, having a March use year is a struggle when you are searching for add-one!!! So few of them so I REALLLLLYYYY hope this goes through. Wish me luck!!!


Here , some pixie dust


----------



## achinforsomebacon

We were told they were still processing stuff through the shutdown but not accepting anything new from brokers so they could catch up on the backlog.  What I don't get is that this would just create a new backlog since they would have a new pile waiting for them on 7/22.  I was hoping maybe they would also use the down time to train another person so they could get through things quicker.


----------



## Ginamarie

disneyforsix said:


> I have been stalking this thread for a while, and currently have 2 contracts in rofr.....Is it just me, or does it seem strange the lack of decisions being reported (regardless of passed/taken) since the shutdown?  It's almost like Disney is holding everything, and then updating just a few at a time.  Maybe people just are not reporting their results...


Nah, this was pretty typical even pre-shutdown.  They're just taking longer to decide than they had been.  I was lucky last fall, they were lightening fast in making decisions last November.  They ROFRed my SSR contract in about a week and then took like 8-9 days to pass my AKV contract that we bid on immediately afterwards.

Before COVID, it wasn't unusual for DIsney to take 30 days to make a decision.. so this is all par for the course. Oh, and they don't go "in order."  We can't determine a rhyme or reason, but some are decided faster than others. (it does seem like the ones that are taken are decided on more quickly, but that's not a hard and fast rule either).


----------



## Ginamarie

WillyB said:


> I have a 135 AKV too. It’s loaded as well with double points. So now I’m all sorts of nervous. I need some good vibes our way….or dare I say, magic vibes


Then we're all in the same boat with those 135 AKV loaded contracts!  I've only been waiting a week, so I have a long way to go.  Hoping I see some of you pass while I'm waiting.


----------



## Ginamarie

Boomatt said:


> Boomatt---$140-$16177-105-AKV-Mar-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 8/9
> 
> First contract was resale at SSR, second was 25 points at poly direct. Got the poly the day before the blue card eligibility point increase and a huge price increase.  The ease of getting points direct through Disney was super attractive and I almost caved but I found a nearly perfect contract for my family’s needs. Let me tell you, having a March use year is a struggle when you are searching for add-one!!! So few of them so I REALLLLLYYYY hope this goes through. Wish me luck!!!


I think you're pretty safe at $140!  Of course I have to say that because I'm waiting on AKV points at $135/point.


----------



## wnielsen1

poofyo101 said:


> they just do this to make resale less attractive. not rocket science.


It's working


----------



## diskate10

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 40: The silence is deafening. Have I gone to far? Checking in once a week and waiting impatiently. Should I be expecting a no contact order rather than an answer? Is there a chance that they forgot or lost my ROFR? Or is this something else? Something much more sinister? A plot to drive away the weak of mind and heart? A test of will and determination? Or the longest game of chicken I have ever played?


I feel you on this. We are day 45 and I have to restrain myself from calling every day to ask if our contract has passed.


----------



## Rush

wnielsen1 said:


> It's working


You may feel it’s working on you, but based on the resale prices of late, I’d say they are failing miserably deterring the resale market as a whole. 

I’d go so far as to say the recent direct price increases have been as much about the rise in resale prices as it is direct demand.  We all watch here, the resale brokers reports, advice from sales associates, and the OC website, but the only company that truly knows how much people are paying for these contracts across all the brokers is Disney. That’s a significant sales data collection tool that they pay very little to acquire, and I’m sure they use it to their advantage.


----------



## wnielsen1

Rush said:


> You may feel it’s working on you, but based on the resale prices of late, I’d say they are failing miserably deterring the resale market as a whole.
> 
> I’d go so far as to say the recent direct price increases have been as much about the rise in resale prices as it is direct demand.  We all watch here, the resale brokers reports, advice from sales associates, and the OC website, but the only company that truly knows how much people are paying for these contracts across all the brokers is Disney. That’s a significant sales data collection tool that they pay very little to acquire, and I’m sure they use it to their advantage.


Totally agree with you on the data collection.  If their goal is to deter the resale market, they are failing.  IMO that is a foolish goal anyway.  A robust resale market helps sell their direct product.  If they want more people to choose direct, then they should narrow the price gap between resale and direct (this actually seems to be happening).  What is unclear is if they are using ROFR to try to drive people to direct or just to push direct pricing higher (as you suggest).  One thing is clear - they are selling A LOT of points at the "sold out" resorts versus Riviera/Aulani.


----------



## Rush

wnielsen1 said:


> Totally agree with you on the data collection.  If their goal is to deter the resale market, they are failing.  IMO that is a foolish goal anyway.  A robust resale market helps sell their direct product.  If they want more people to choose direct, then they should narrow the price gap between resale and direct (this actually seems to be happening).  What is unclear is if they are using ROFR to try to drive people to direct or just to push direct pricing higher (as you suggest).  One thing is clear - they are selling A LOT of points at the "sold out" resorts versus Riviera/Aulani.


ROFR has always been about keeping the price elevated to an acceptable level to not allow the product to appear to be less valuable than they want it to be, and as owners we want that too. As a resale buyer it can be frustrating, especially when you want to find a good deal.

What I was suggesting, and believe, is Disney is raising their direct prices not only because the demand is there, but they know the current resale prices and feel they can always plan their price to be at least 30% higher than the resale market. So while the gap may be closing, I wouldn’t expect that to last very long, and I don’t think it will be from resale price retraction.  As Disney sees the resale prices coming in higher and higher, they move the ROFR line up and then the direct price soon follows. In the past it always seemed to work in the opposite direction, but now it seems the tail is wagging the dog, or the mouse in this case.


----------



## Here4theEars

Here4theEars---$160-$25845-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10

First purchase!! So excited!!


----------



## Missa1227

Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21


----------



## lexxus379

lexxus379---$60-$6515-100-VB-Jun-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- Seller pays MF 21, sent 7/16, taken 8/10


----------



## Lee Matthews

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$60-$6515-100-VB-Jun-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- Seller pays MF 21, sent 7/16, taken 8/10



Sorry this was taken. That was a super cheap deal if it passed


----------



## lexxus379

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry this was taken. That was a super cheap deal if it passed


Thanks!  Yeah I was kinda surprised.  Hoping they were concentrating on the others and wouldn't notice this one!


----------



## Jen0718

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$60-$6515-100-VB-Jun-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- Seller pays MF 21, sent 7/16, taken 8/10


So sorry


----------



## MadameGeoda

MadameGeoda---$167-$34878-200-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 0/22-Seller pays MF ‘22- sent 7/7, Passed 8/10!!!

They waived! woot!!! I’m not too surprised because it wasn’t the most amazing deal ever, but times are weird right now, so you never know!


----------



## camelot78

$125-$37500-300-AKL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 300/22-Buyer pays MF ‘21 for allotted points - sent 7/7, Passed 8/10!

First contract and I have been sweating this one! Excited to now be part of the DVC family.


----------



## Taffel

Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 31/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8, Passed 8/10!

Whoohoo just got an email from my broker that Disney waived!
First contract for me...now I'm just waiting on the second one I sent 8/5 to be done with ROFR!


----------



## MSUDisney

MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10

First DVC contract!!! Excited to make memories at Disney many years to come and to be apart of the DVC family!


----------



## Jen0718

MSUDisney said:


> MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10
> 
> First DVC contract!!! Excited to make memories at Disney many years to come and to be apart of the DVC family!


Congrats!!


----------



## edudansil

edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10

We finally passed!!!


----------



## Jen0718

edudansil said:


> edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> We finally passed!!!


Congrats


----------



## ajiuo

Wow. A lot of results today… and mostly good!!!


----------



## edudansil

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats


Unless I missed it, still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## benedib99

Missa1227 said:


> Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21


WOW!!  GREAT price based on current market conditions!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 41: Another day passes with no word at all. They’re still keeping my money so that’s hopeful. A lot of contracts got decisions today. A few sad ones, mostly happy ones. Mine is still out there, waiting to be revealed. Traveling through the misty moors of the Disney ROFR process. It’s like chasing the Will O’ the Whisp, a little frightening but it feels like a game? What it leads to, I do not know. Joy or disappointment? Years of happy travels or another offer on a resale? My future has yet to be revealed. I think my Tarot cards are being dealt and read by Mad Madame Mim


----------



## benedib99

MSUDisney said:


> MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10
> 
> First DVC contract!!! Excited to make memories at Disney many years to come and to be apart of the DVC family!


Welcome home, neighbor!!


----------



## benedib99

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 41: Another day passes with no word at all. They’re still keeping my money so that’s hopeful. A lot of contracts got decisions today. A few sad ones, mostly happy ones. Mine is still out there, waiting to be revealed. Traveling through the misty moors of the Disney ROFR process. It’s like chasing the Will O’ the Whisp, a little frightening but it feels like a game? What it leads to, I do not know. Joy or disappointment? Years of happy travels or another offer on a resale? My future has yet to be revealed. I think my Tarot cards are being dealt and read by Mad Madame Mim


Jen0718 - Your posts are classic!!!  Part of me is rooting for you to pass ROFR ASAP!!!  And then, part of me is hoping for a few more of these hilarious posts!!  But mostly, we all want you to pass!!!


----------



## Jen0718

benedib99 said:


> Jen0718 - Your posts are classic!!!  Part of me is rooting for you to pass ROFR ASAP!!!  And then, part of me is hoping for a few more of these hilarious posts!!  But mostly, we all want you to pass!!!


I think we have to make a rule that if you go past 35 days, you must start to journal your misery for others to see. That way they have fair warning


----------



## MBland54

Jen0718 said:


> I think we have to make a rule that if you go past 35 days, you must start to journal your misery for others to see. That way they have fair warning


Fair warning,,, waiting ROFR since 6/30 as well.
For fear of jinxing the outcome, I've taken the stance of whistleing past the graveyard as I wait word.
Best of luck to us all.


----------



## Jen0718

MBland54 said:


> Fair warning,,, waiting ROFR since 6/30 as well.
> For fear of jinxing the outcome, I've taken the stance of whistleing past the graveyard as I wait word.
> Best of luck to us all.


Ahh, my silent partner. I will keep the journal for us both. This has been a very long haul. I will be hoping we both hear something soon.


----------



## masupo

masupo said:


> It’s officially official...
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30



So in an interesting turn of events, Disney is reversing their decision to take my contract! 

The broker contacted me today and at first I thought I was being Punked, even though no one does that any more. 

Her email said "Disney just contacted me to see if you still wanted this contract.  The seller has another contract that they waived so, they will be willing to waive this one also, if you are still interested."

Yes, yes I am interested!


----------



## andyc83

masupo said:


> So in an interesting turn of events, Disney is reversing their decision to take my contract!
> 
> The broker contacted me today and at first I thought I was being Punked, even though no one does that any more.
> 
> Her email said "Disney just contacted me to see if you still wanted this contract.  The seller has another contract that they waived so, they will be willing to waive this one also, if you are still interested."
> 
> Yes, yes I am interested!


Wow!  Has this ever been reported before?


----------



## Jen0718

masupo said:


> So in an interesting turn of events, Disney is reversing their decision to take my contract!
> 
> The broker contacted me today and at first I thought I was being Punked, even though no one does that any more.
> 
> Her email said "Disney just contacted me to see if you still wanted this contract.  The seller has another contract that they waived so, they will be willing to waive this one also, if you are still interested."
> 
> Yes, yes I am interested!


Wow! Just wow and really happy for you! That’s a crazy good outcome.


----------



## Chia1974

masupo said:


> So in an interesting turn of events, Disney is reversing their decision to take my contract!
> 
> The broker contacted me today and at first I thought I was being Punked, even though no one does that any more.
> 
> Her email said "Disney just contacted me to see if you still wanted this contract.  The seller has another contract that they waived so, they will be willing to waive this one also, if you are still interested."
> 
> Yes, yes I am interested!


You got 2nd ROFR. Good for you!


----------



## benedib99

masupo said:


> So in an interesting turn of events, Disney is reversing their decision to take my contract!
> 
> The broker contacted me today and at first I thought I was being Punked, even though no one does that any more.
> 
> Her email said "Disney just contacted me to see if you still wanted this contract.  The seller has another contract that they waived so, they will be willing to waive this one also, if you are still interested."
> 
> Yes, yes I am interested!


Congrats!!  You battled the ROFR beast and lived to tell!


----------



## masupo

andyc83 said:


> Wow!  Has this ever been reported before?



I'm curious as well!



Jen0718 said:


> Wow! Just wow and really happy for you! That’s a crazy good outcome.



Thanks! As a fellow Jen, I've been following along with your diary of misery. Will tomorrow be the day? Fingers crossed for you! 

Never thought I'd be doing this - here's my updated string! 

masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/10


----------



## Paul Stupin

Rush said:


> You may feel it’s working on you, but based on the resale prices of late, I’d say they are failing miserably deterring the resale market as a whole.
> 
> I’d go so far as to say the recent direct price increases have been as much about the rise in resale prices as it is direct demand.  We all watch here, the resale brokers reports, advice from sales associates, and the OC website, but the only company that truly knows how much people are paying for these contracts across all the brokers is Disney. That’s a significant sales data collection tool that they pay very little to acquire, and I’m sure they use it to their advantage.





wnielsen1 said:


> Totally agree with you on the data collection.  If their goal is to deter the resale market, they are failing.  IMO that is a foolish goal anyway.  A robust resale market helps sell their direct product.  If they want more people to choose direct, then they should narrow the price gap between resale and direct (this actually seems to be happening).  What is unclear is if they are using ROFR to try to drive people to direct or just to push direct pricing higher (as you suggest).  One thing is clear - they are selling A LOT of points at the "sold out" resorts versus Riviera/Aulani.



I disagree. As resale prices go higher and higher, and get closer to the cost of buying direct, more people will buy points from Disney. I know I am. Why should I pay the current resale price of VGF, a range from $175-$200, when I can buy the 325 VGF2 points I need later this year potentially in the low $200s? This situation could easily repeat itself elsewhere at WDW, and is starting to already.

The ability to use the direct points at new DVC resorts is also significant, and will get more so as new construction resumes, which is inevitable. And as we get closer to 2042, resale will be undermined by the loss of BWV, BCV, BRV, and more. Resale owners will not only be shut out of these, but all the cool new resorts  Disney will build down the line, possibly sooner rather than later.

The resale purchase process is, as we all know, a bit of an interminable nightmare, which Disney has no reason to improve. I just think they’re playing the long game, and starting to succeed at it.


----------



## lovethesun12

andyc83 said:


> Wow!  Has this ever been reported before?





masupo said:


> I'm curious as well!


I think this has happened before, but it was a result of having an international seller. I wonder if that's the case here?


----------



## jenne

jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10

Yippee!!!!  I am so excited right now.  My heart is with all of you still waiting - what a dreadful process...


----------



## Jen0718

jenne said:


> jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> Yippee!!!!  I am so excited right now.  My heart is with all of you still waiting - what a dreadful process...


Congrats to you!!


----------



## Ginamarie

Lots of passes yesterday... this can only mean we're preparing for another day of dread.  HIDE!


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"Don't just fly, soar." - Timothy Mouse ("Dumbo")


A perfect quote as we send our kids back to school (where did the summer go?)  We all know it's the family memories made together that mean the most and with that, big congrats to the following 32 awesome families that will be making incredible memories after having passed ROFR over the last few days!

As always, THANK YOU to everyone for another incredible week of making magic here at the DVC RESALE MARKET - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



.
NOLTE
ELLIOTT
DATTOLI
RATLIFF
KNIGHT
FARNSWORTH
LABELLA
KITCHEN
FERRELL
HEAP
BOOTH
HALL
SCHUMAN
PERRY
GARRETT
KERWICK
VENUTO
JONES
MAHONY
MADDOX
CARUSO
BARWINSKI
LINK
VAN CLEEF
CROUCH
WOODWARD
KNOLL
STORM
FIKE
NITA
QUAGLIERI
BRIGHT


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11

keeping my fingers crossed, broker said they had 2 taken yesterday


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

diskate10 said:


> I feel you on this. We are day 45 and





poofyo101 said:


> they just do this to make resale less attractive. not rocket science.



I have a contract with deed recorded 7/22 (closed 7/21). The email from the broker when I closed said to expect points 2-3 wks. Since I haven’t seen the membership or points yet I decided to email DVC MA. Their auto reply says you will receive a response within 5 business days…..wow that seems like a long time just for a Q&A…so with all that i agree. Makes resale less attractive.

I’ve done direct and resale and honestly the convience is beginning to outway the discount (+ unrestricted points). When I add VGF points I will be doing direct. That’s not to say I wont ever do resale again (have another one in for ROFR currently) but I will probably consider direct more seriously.

I’m not implying everyone should follow suit. To each their own! Everyone should do what works best for them and their situation


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 41: Another day passes with no word at all. They’re still keeping my money so that’s hopeful. A lot of contracts got decisions today. A few sad ones, mostly happy ones. Mine is still out there, waiting to be revealed. Traveling through the misty moors of the Disney ROFR process. It’s like chasing the Will O’ the Whisp, a little frightening but it feels like a game? What it leads to, I do not know. Joy or disappointment? Years of happy travels or another offer on a resale? My future has yet to be revealed. I think my Tarot cards are being dealt and read by Mad Madame Mim


hoping/not hoping you hear soon! 

on a serious note as the others have noted your posts are great but for your sake hope you get a final call soon either way so you can plan accordingly.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jen0718

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> hoping/not hoping you hear soon!
> 
> on a serious note as the others have noted your posts are great but for your sake hope you get a final call soon either way so you can plan accordingly.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you and honestly, the daily updates are what make the long wait a little bit better. I get to share my quirky observation of this process with all of you and that adds a little fun to a torturous wait.


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I have a contract with deed recorded 7/22 (closed 7/21). The email from the broker when I closed said to expect points 2-3 wks. Since I haven’t seen the membership or points yet I decided to email DVC MA. Their auto reply says you will receive a response within 5 business days…..wow that seems like a long time just for a Q&A…so with all that i agree. Makes resale less attractive.
> 
> I’ve done direct and resale and honestly the convience is beginning to outway the discount (+ unrestricted points). When I add VGF points I will be doing direct. That’s not to say I wont ever do resale again (have another one in for ROFR currently) but I will probably consider direct more seriously.
> 
> I’m not implying everyone should follow suit. To each their own! Everyone should do what works best for them and their situation


The broker gave you too short of a time frame.  Disney is taking 2-3 weeks to set up membership and then another 2 weeks (give or take) to load points.


----------



## MBland54

Day 43, Finally heard from the title company: 

MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30 - *passed 8/11*

Here's hoping it's Pixie Dust all around to all those waiting...


----------



## Jen0718

MBland54 said:


> Day 43, Finally heard from the title company:
> 
> MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30 - *passed 8/11*
> 
> Here's hoping it's Pixie Dust all around to all those waiting...


So very happy for you!! Congrats


----------



## Ginamarie

MBland54 said:


> Day 43, Finally heard from the title company:
> 
> MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30 - *passed 8/11*
> 
> Here's hoping it's Pixie Dust all around to all those waiting...


Yay, congratulations, and a good deal too!


----------



## andyc83

MBland54 said:


> Day 43, Finally heard from the title company:
> 
> MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30 - *passed 8/11*
> 
> Here's hoping it's Pixie Dust all around to all those waiting...


Congrats.  Wow good deal!


----------



## MBland54

Thanks, I am pulling for you with all my might.


----------



## espov

Has anyone with a 7/9 submission heard back yet?


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 42: Yes, you read that right, it’s day 42. Six weeks and no end in sight. I find myself checking my bank account more often than my email. I am starting to feel as though that is a more accurate indicator of the situation. They still have my money so for now, I still have a chance. I feel kinda like Pocahontas at this point, everything is just beyond the river bend but my canoe won’t move from this spot. 
I am paddling nowhere slowly.


----------



## softballmom3

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 42: Yes, you read that right, it’s day 42. Six weeks and no end in sight. I find myself checking my bank account more often than my email. I am starting to feel as though that is a more accurate indicator of the situation. They still have my money so for now, I still have a chance. I feel kinda like Pocahontas at this point, everything is just beyond the river bend but my canoe won’t move from this spot.
> I am paddling nowhere slowly.


I found myself going to page 1 to see what exactly you're waiting on. Dang this is taking a long time!  How long of a delayed closing is it?


----------



## Jen0718

softballmom3 said:


> I found myself going to page 1 to see what exactly you're waiting on. Dang this is taking a long time!  How long of a delayed closing is it?


It can’t close until December because the seller has a reservation that must be completed before closing.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jen0718 said:


> It can’t close until December because the seller has a reservation that must be completed before closing.


Same with me! I can't close until October on a CCV 150 pointer that was sent to Disney mid Feb, and didn't pass ROFR until late March. The seller has a reservation for sometime in October. Ugh.


----------



## Jen0718

Paul Stupin said:


> Same with me! I can't close until October on a CCV 150 pointer that was sent to Disney mid Feb, and didn't pass ROFR until late March. The seller has a reservation for sometime in October. Ugh.


 I wasn’t worried about waiting until December to close so long as I got an answer on ROFR.


----------



## lexxus379

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 42: Yes, you read that right, it’s day 42. Six weeks and no end in sight. I find myself checking my bank account more often than my email. I am starting to feel as though that is a more accurate indicator of the situation. They still have my money so for now, I still have a chance. I feel kinda like Pocahontas at this point, everything is just beyond the river bend but my canoe won’t move from this spot.
> I am paddling nowhere slowly.


I spoke to a broker yesterday who said they had a contract take 47 days!  Hang in there hopefully this week you get some good news!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$126-$20631-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/12

I couldn’t pass up this loaded contract


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Jen0718 said:


> It can’t close until December because the seller has a reservation that must be completed before closing.


That's crazy how long ROFR is taking for you. I also have a delayed closing for November but it only took 25 days for me to pass ROFR and that includes the shutdown days.


----------



## Jen0718

TerrorPigeon said:


> That's crazy how long ROFR is taking for you. I also have a delayed closing for November but it only took 25 days for me to pass ROFR and that includes the shutdown days.


 I am just super lucky that way


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Jen0718 said:


> I am just super lucky that way


DVD CMs are probably lurking on this thread getting too much enjoyment from your posts then they're like this is too good. We'll just keep Jen0718 waiting a few more days.


----------



## Phelpsap

Phelpsap --$119-$35700-300-SSR-Dec 0/20, 0/21, 271/22, 300/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30


----------



## kalishea

kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10 

*PASSED 8/12!*


----------



## Jen0718

kalishea said:


> kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10
> 
> *PASSED 8/12!*


Congrats!!!


----------



## disneyforsix

Holy crap!  We passed!!!!  

disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10 passed 8/12


----------



## Jen0718

disneyforsix said:


> Holy crap!  We passed!!!!
> 
> disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10 passed 8/12


Congrats!!


----------



## disneyforsix

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!



Sending positive vibes to you on yours....


----------



## GregBuch

Gregb---$72-$50963-600-VB-Oct-0/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11


----------



## Jen0718

GregBuch said:


> Gregb---$72-$50963-600-VB-Oct-0/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11


Congrats  !


----------



## Lee Matthews

GregBuch said:


> Gregb---$72-$50963-600-VB-Oct-0/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11



 congratulations 

Are you moving in by any chance?


----------



## Mrs p

Stuck in the uk but couldn’t resist some ccv!

Mrsp --$150-$23,162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9

Mrsp---$140- $21,662-150-CCV@WL-dec 0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10


----------



## DisneyonMars

Those are great prices on CCV - I wouldn't be able to resist either!!

Good luck!


----------



## espov

Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12


----------



## Mrs p

DisneyonMars said:


> Those are great prices on CCV - I wouldn't be able to resist either!!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, we thought ccv is good value - just need to get past rofr and maybe sell our SSR to pay for them!


----------



## espov

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!





disneyforsix said:


> Holy crap!  We passed!!!!
> 
> disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10 passed 8/12


Seeing theses $125-$126 makes me feel like I’ve overpaid ugh lol


----------



## Jen0718

espov said:


> Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12


Congrats


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 43: A lot of people got decisions today and I am truly happy for them. I did not, but they still have my money. It’s starting to get a little emotional for me. I am not one to push my way to the front of the line. Rather, I wait quietly for my turn. I am starting to think that I may have been forgotten. It’s okay, it happens a lot. 
I have a plan B, plan C and plan “F it all! I’m buying direct”! I know it will eventually happen, it’s just a long wait.


----------



## Wocka704

Wocka704---$160-$26644-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12

Slight adjustment to our original data: we asked the seller to bank 40 2021 points


----------



## Jen0718

Wocka704 said:


> Wocka704---$160-$26644-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> Slight adjustment to our original data: we asked the seller to bank 40 2021 points


Congrats!


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 43: A lot of people got decisions today and I am truly happy for them. I did not, but they still have my money. It’s starting to get a little emotional for me. I am not one to push my way to the front of the line. Rather, I wait quietly for my turn. I am starting to think that I may have been forgotten. It’s okay, it happens a lot.
> I have a plan B, plan C and plan “F it all! I’m buying direct”! I know it will eventually happen, it’s just a long wait.


Any chance there was a delay in the contract being sent for ROFR and you're not really on day 43?  Ours was sent 3 weeks later than we thought it was.  At that time, it was taking about 3 weeks to hear back.  It officially took 20 days to hear back, but in our minds, it was really 41.

Hang in there...it will all be worth it when you finally pass!


----------



## Jen0718

achinforsomebacon said:


> Any chance there was a delay in the contract being sent for ROFR and you're not really on day 43?  Ours was sent 3 weeks later than we thought it was.  At that time, it was taking about 3 weeks to hear back.  It officially took 20 days to hear back, but in our minds, it was really 41.
> 
> Hang in there...it will all be worth it when you finally pass!


No, I got notified on 6/30 that it was sent to Disney. So no delay there.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Mrs p said:


> Stuck in the uk but couldn’t resist some ccv!
> 
> Mrsp --$150-$23,162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140- $21,662-150-CCV@WL-dec 0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10


I would think there's a high chance both of these contracts will get taken.


----------



## Mrs p

Paul Stupin said:


> I would think there's a high chance both of these contracts will get taken.


Didn’t think they took that many ccv so we were hoping one might sneak through!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:


I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.

We’re gonna be here awhile folks


----------



## DaveNan

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:
> 
> 
> I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.
> 
> We’re gonna be here awhile folks


This makes me think 2 things...  First, at least there is a reason as to why it is taking so long.  Second, and much more important, there are bigger things than DVC points to be focused on everyday.


----------



## Jen0718

DaveNan said:


> This makes me think 2 things...  First, at least there is a reason as to why it is taking so long.  Second, and much more important, there are bigger things than DVC points to be focused on everyday.


I agree on both points.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:
> 
> 
> I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.
> 
> We’re gonna be here awhile folks


This happened to me last spring, where Disney held things up because the sellers’ contract was listed as being owned by a couple, but the husband had passed away. Disney was insisting on a ton of additional paperwork which my brokers, who are great, insisted was completely unnecessary. They said Disney had never taken a position like this before. They called Disney and were able to resolve the matter in less than a week.


----------



## zobel0022

Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12 Passed 8/13

boom!


----------



## Jen0718

zobel0022 said:


> Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12 Passed 8/13
> 
> boom!


Congrats!!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:
> 
> 
> I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.
> 
> We’re gonna be here awhile folks



so sorry  not that You would want to but did they give you the option to back out given the circumstances? I know most contracts say 7-10 days to cancel no penalty but I feel this was extenuating (very unfortunate) circumstances. I would say you could point to the closing likely being missed but I forgot this was a delayed closing.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Jen0718

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> so sorry  not that You would want to but did they give you the option to back out given the circumstances? I know most contracts say 7-10 days to cancel no penalty but I feel this was extenuating (very unfortunate) circumstances. I would say you could point to the closing likely being missed but I forgot this was a delayed closing.
> Good luck to you!


I don’t want to back out. The contract is still a good contract and having a reason for the long wait is not a deterrent for me.


----------



## Cabius

Cabius---$168-$9060-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/13

When that perfect small contract comes along... 

This will go great with my other 300 Poly Points (100 direct / 200 resale)!


----------



## limace

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:
> 
> 
> I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.
> 
> We’re gonna be here awhile folks


I am so sorry-and this feels like BS. They didn’t know about it until know but they sent the additional docs and received them the end of July. That doesn’t make sense. Who’s your broker?


----------



## Jen0718

limace said:


> I am so sorry-and this feels like BS. They didn’t know about it until know but they sent the additional docs and received them the end of July. That doesn’t make sense. Who’s your broker?


From the email, it sounds like Disney reached out to the seller and bypassed the broker. I am not angered by this. I am just happy to have an explanation.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jen0718 said:


> I don’t want to back out. The contract is still a good contract and having a reason for the long wait is not a deterrent for me.


I don’t blame you and would be the same way!


----------



## princessmocha

Woo Hoo!  We passed!!!! (Not that I didn't think this one would because we paid a ridiculous amount for it!) Now the wait continues on the 2nd contract!

Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13


----------



## princessmocha

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:
> 
> 
> I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.
> 
> We’re gonna be here awhile folks



I am glad you got an answer!  At least that's something!


----------



## vbmedic52

princessmocha said:


> Woo Hoo!  We passed!!!! (Not that I didn't think this one would because we paid a ridiculous amount for it!) Now the wait continues on the 2nd contract!
> 
> Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13


I’m nervous for our 100 point bcv at 150pp 

oh and congrats yay!


----------



## Jen0718

princessmocha said:


> Woo Hoo!  We passed!!!! (Not that I didn't think this one would because we paid a ridiculous amount for it!) Now the wait continues on the 2nd contract!
> 
> Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13


Congrats!!


----------



## Bredar4

Now we wait... 

Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13


----------



## softballmom3

Bredar4 said:


> Now we wait...
> 
> Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13


Good luck. Great price.


----------



## Bredar4

softballmom3 said:


> Good luck. Great price.


 Thanks!  We are hopeful!  We tried last summer and it was taken.  Hoping to have better luck this time through!


----------



## Marleosif

Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13

yayyy! I was so nervous after the absolute savage end to July.


----------



## Jen0718

Marleosif said:


> Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> yayyy! I was so nervous after the absolute savage end to July.


Congrats


----------



## natty650

natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13


----------



## Jen0718

natty650 said:


> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13


Lucky you! That’s my “if I ever win the lottery” property.


----------



## princessmocha

vbmedic52 said:


> I’m nervous for our 100 point bcv at 150pp
> 
> oh and congrats yay!


We are waiting on another one too that is 170 points at $155. Good luck to you!


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13Amyeliza (seller)---$189-$12177-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 35/21, 60/22- sent 8/13


----------



## havertown

havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22 - sent 7/13 passed 8/13


----------



## Jen0718

havertown said:


> havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22 - sent 7/13 passed 8/13


Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Bredar4 said:


> Now we wait...
> 
> Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13


DIsney is buying back as high as $132. Have any other SSR contracts at $119 passed recently?


----------



## Walterwiniarz

What are the odds this passes?  $165-$16500-100 points - PVB -April -0/20-100/21-200/22-100/23


----------



## lovethesun12

Walterwiniarz said:


> What are the odds this passes?  $165-$16500-100 points - PVB -April -0/20-100/21-200/22-100/23


I'd say they're good! Great deal!

In order for your contract to be added here it needs to be formatted in a more specific way though - there is a link to the tool you can use for that formatting in the first post of this thread


----------



## havertown

havertown---$139-$15346-100-OKW(E)-Dec-34/20, 35/21, 100/22- sent 8/11


----------



## Ginamarie

Walterwiniarz said:


> What are the odds this passes?  $165-$16500-100 points - PVB -April -0/20-100/21-200/22-100/23


I think you're in good shape- very few Poly buy backs lately and you're at a good price point.  Plus it seems like they don't like paying the dues on loaded contracts.


----------



## pangyal

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 44: Update from my broker:
> 
> 
> I have just received some news regarding the contract you are waiting on ROFR review. There were some complications regarding the processing of the ROFR review because one of the sellers is now deceased. This required certain documents to be obtained and submitted. They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything. I'm sorry I didn't share this information until now, but I just found out this morning. As this is the case, I believe we will still be waiting a few weeks to hear back from ROFR. I am so very sorry. This has not come up in the course of business for me in 16 years, and is certainly an extenuating circumstance. I apologize for the situation, as I know it is difficult to wait for so long. I will continue to keep you updated as soon as we hear anything.
> 
> We’re gonna be here awhile folks



I've had this sort of thing happen to me, where that one of the sellers was no longer considered mentally capable of legally signing a document, so the Power of Attorney took months to go through the court system in order for her husband to be allowed to sell the contract. The upside is that Disney will usually not touch this kind of situation with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## pangyal

Mrs p said:


> Stuck in the uk but couldn’t resist some ccv!
> 
> Mrsp --$150-$23,162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140- $21,662-150-CCV@WL-dec 0/20, 0/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10


Could I ask you to please use the tool on Page 1 to repost these with the type of formatting that I can add to the list   ?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Mrs p

pangyal said:


> Could I ask you to please use the tool on Page 1 to repost these with the type of formatting that I can add to the list   ?


Sorry:

Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9


----------



## Mrs p

Mrs p said:


> Sorry:
> 
> Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9


Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10


----------



## Mrs p

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10


Pangyal - you are much appreciated


----------



## masupo

pangyal said:


> Updated!



Thanks so much for maintaining the list!

And extra thanks for updating my string with my crazy ROFR reverse Uno miracle!


----------



## hammer1995

hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13, passed 8/14 Was worried that this one might get taken. I wonder if the Delta surge has Disney backing off of buybacks.


----------



## DVChris

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26,015-215-SSR-June-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23-sent 8/4
> DVChris---$150-$52,500-350-BCV-June-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-sent 7/26-seller paying closing
> First purchases, fingers crossed!


Now with the correct format:

DVChris---$150-$52500-350-BCV-Jun-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/26
DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4


----------



## Jen0718

hammer1995 said:


> hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13, passed 8/14 Was worried that this one might get taken. I wonder if the Delta surge has Disney backing off of buybacks.


Congrats!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Days 45 & 46: They still have my money so... While I am very happy to have a reason for the extended wait, it’s still  a long wait for an answer. I was pleasantly surprised to find that one of my pre ordered games was beta testing this weekend so yesterday flew by as I played Diablo II for the day. Today is house cleaning, grocery shopping and maybe a little yard work. I get a lot done while waiting for an answer.


----------



## Bredar4

Paul Stupin said:


> DIsney is buying back as high as $132. Have any other SSR contracts at $119 passed recently?


Not that I know of. We just thought we’d give it a try! See what happens. We are also waiting on another contract. It’s a SSR 130point loaded. $128 pp. From what I see, both are certainly at risk to be taken. Fingers are crossed at least one passes.


----------



## Ginamarie

Bredar4 said:


> Not that I know of. We just thought we’d give it a try! See what happens. We are also waiting on another contract. It’s a SSR 130point loaded. $128 pp. From what I see, both are certainly at risk to be taken. Fingers are crossed at least one passes.


It's always worth giving a try (unless you absolutely need points by a certain date and don't have the time to wait on multiple ROFR results).  Just because a contract is taken at $132 does not mean the next one doesn't squeak by at $125- ROFR is tricky and keeps us on our toes!


----------



## Craigster38

craigster38---$140-$24416-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 7/9/2021, passed 8/12/2021


----------



## Jen0718

Craigster38 said:


> craigster38---$140-$24416-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 7/9/2021, passed 8/12/2021


Congrats!!


----------



## Craigster38

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks! Addonitis hit hard once we stayed in a 1-bedroom.


----------



## ajiuo

Craigster38 said:


> craigster38---$140-$24416-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 7/9/2021, passed 8/12/2021



Congrats!

Mine is also 160@140… this gives me hope


----------



## Ginamarie

Craigster38 said:


> Thanks! Addonitis hit hard once we stayed in a 1-bedroom.



That's always the way!!  It's so hard to go back to a studio once you've been in the 1-2 bedrooms.


----------



## Craigster38

Ginamarie said:


> That's always the way!!  It's so hard to go back to a studio once you've been in the 1-2 bedrooms.


Don't say that. We're doing a special trip in a 2-bedroom next year. I guess I better start looking at more points now!


----------



## Ginamarie

Craigster38 said:


> Don't say that. We're doing a special trip in a 2-bedroom next year. I guess I better start looking at more points now!


We have the GV at HHI booked in January.  I may be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> It's always worth giving a try (unless you absolutely need points by a certain date and don't have the time to wait on multiple ROFR results).  Just because a contract is taken at $132 does not mean the next one doesn't squeak by at $125- ROFR is tricky and keeps us on our toes!


The thing is, my March UY is hard to find, and when a contract pops up with the right points, for me, eeking out every last dime of savings, and maximizing the ROFR possibility, isn’t a good strategy.


----------



## isthisanything

Craigster38 said:


> Thanks! Addonitis hit hard once we stayed in a 1-bedroom.



This.  We stayed in a 1-bedroom and we're never going back.  Though everyone's circumstances are different, having that door that we can shut between our kids and us is a life/marriage saver.  Haha.

Edited to add - Congratulations on your pass!


----------



## Domique

Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 7/12, passed 8/16

I'm hoping the next stage goes quickly, I need to burn those 2021 points before February!


----------



## Jen0718

Domique said:


> Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 7/12, passed 8/16
> 
> I'm hoping the next stage goes quickly, I need to burn those 2021 points before February!


Congrats!!!


----------



## tripphuff

tripphuff---$165-$29745-175-PVB-Mar-0/20, 175/21, 350/22, 175/23- sent 8/17


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16


5th one since May, I’m exhausted!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13Amyeliza (seller)---$189-$12177-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 35/21, 60/22- sent 8/13



Did you recently buy these, like in the last year? I think I remember you buying them, but I may be confusing you with another poster.


----------



## Jen0718

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16


Congrats!!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 47: still waiting. Not nearly as hopelessly as before. I feel like just getting any news was a relief. I still check my email but it doesn’t feel so “all consuming”. I still have plan B, plan C and plan “F it all, I am buying direct” but it doesn’t feel so urgent. 
I will just sit here and wait for a final decision and watch the Dis and plan for my future vacations while subconsciously developing plans D & E cause I skipped those letters and I really dislike disorder.


----------



## tlstar14

tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7 - passed 8/11

Woo hoo!!! Now the excruciating wait for estoppel.


----------



## Amyeliza

Hey all,  

I spent the evening compiling data from the *Closing Thread!! 2021 Edition* thread.  Once you leave this board, the next board most people stalk in the closing thread.  Since this is my second time through the process, I decided to track the data (again) in more details.  The spreadsheet that I am using *is here*.  If you would like to be part of my tracking spreadsheet, feel free to pop over there to start entering you data!  I'll be tracking for the next three months on a once a week basis!

Best,
Amy


----------



## Jen0718

tlstar14 said:


> tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7 - passed 8/11
> 
> Woo hoo!!! Now the excruciating wait for estoppel.


Congrats!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Did you recently buy these, like in the last year? I think I remember you buying them, but I may be confusing you with another poster.


Yes!  I bought the Poly contract.  Then, I got addonitis and paid direct for BCV points.  Long story short, I decided to go back to my 60 point range again (down from 92)  because that's all I need.  i sold my Poly contract and purchased BWV.  Now, I will either do a split stay or rotate resorts every other year!  The rotate idea is my plan since they are different UY.  With the sale and new purchase, I will get to keep half the Poly proceeds with is a win-win.


----------



## Amyeliza

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 47: still waiting. Not nearly as hopelessly as before. I feel like just getting any news was a relief. I still check my email but it doesn’t feel so “all consuming”. I still have plan B, plan C and plan “F it all, I am buying direct” but it doesn’t feel so urgent.
> I will just sit here and wait for a final decision and watch the Dis and plan for my future vacations while subconsciously developing plans D & E cause I skipped those letters and I really dislike disorder.


Yikes!!  The wait is no joke.  This entire process isn't for the faint of heart. There is so much that you can't control.


----------



## Jen0718

Amyeliza said:


> Yikes!!  The wait is no joke.  This entire process isn't for the faint of heart. There is so much that you can't control.


Amy, it’s been a long haul already and probably another couple of weeks until I get the final decision. I really like my potential contract and this whole thing hasn’t put me off of resale.


----------



## Amyeliza

Jen0718 said:


> Amy, it’s been a long haul already and probably another couple of weeks until I get the final decision. I really like my potential contract and this whole thing hasn’t put me off of resale.


That's great!  Good luck!


----------



## isthisanything

tlstar14 said:


> tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7 - passed 8/11
> 
> Woo hoo!!! Now the excruciating wait for estoppel.



My friend just passed ROFR (not on the board) and estoppel was there like the day after they passed ROFR.  So maybe the longer wait for ROFR is shortening the wait for estoppel?  I'll hope so for your case and for poor Jen0718, who we're all rooting for!


----------



## LadybugsMum

tlstar14 said:


> tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7 - passed 8/11
> 
> Woo hoo!!! Now the excruciating wait for estoppel.


Mine came 3 days later, but my closing docs took 2 weeks.


----------



## MeggiesMom

MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17

When my other VGF passed on 7/29, my agent said as part of the new process implemented, Disney had waived and issued estoppel at the same time.  Hopefully that is the case from now on.


----------



## Jen0718

MeggiesMom said:


> MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> When my other VGF passed on 7/29, my agent said as part of the new process implemented, Disney had waived and issued estoppel at the same time.  Hopefully that is the case from now on.


Congrats!!


----------



## CCV

Domique said:


> Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 7/12, passed 8/16
> 
> I'm hoping the next stage goes quickly, I need to burn those 2021 points before February!


Congrats...this is a nice deal on VGF. You could have the seller bank the points for you since you might not close and have access to the points prior to the banking cutoff at the end of September.


----------



## DaveNan

Looks like it is consistently running 5 weeks for most.  So I have 3.5 more weeks to go....


----------



## poofyo101

IT seems now the longer your ROFR wait is the more chances you have of passing.


----------



## weatherman

weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16
weatherman---$149-$19230-125-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/17

After being taken by the ROFR monster twice during this summer's SSR bloodbath, we decided to go big or go home this time around!


----------



## disneyforsix

weatherman said:


> After being taken by the ROFR monster twice during this summer's SSR bloodbath, we decided to go big or go home this time around!


Isn't it more like "go big TO go home"?


----------



## lexxus379

lexxus379---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15, passed 8/17


----------



## Cleeevus

MeggiesMom said:


> MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> When my other VGF passed on 7/29, my agent said as part of the new process implemented, Disney had waived and issued estoppel at the same time.  Hopefully that is the case from now on.


This was true for me. Passed ROFR on my SSR contract on 8/4 and received estoppel and closing docs that same day.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Paul Stupin said:


> The thing is, my March UY is hard to find, and when a contract pops up with the right points, for me, eeking out every last dime of savings, and maximizing the ROFR possibility, isn’t a good strategy.



I have fed Disney so many points with a March UY.


----------



## vbmedic52

Happy to see some 7/15 passing! We submitted 7/16 so hoping to hear soon!


----------



## Domique

CCV said:


> Congrats...this is a nice deal on VGF. You could have the seller bank the points for you since you might not close and have access to the points prior to the banking cutoff at the end of September.


Thanks  
Unfortunately the points are in holding   
If it closes soon I will try to grab a reservation and either use it or sell it cheap.


----------



## Jen0718

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15, passed 8/17


Congrats!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/17


----------



## Amyeliza

DaveNan said:


> Looks like it is consistently running 5 weeks for most.  So I have 3.5 more weeks to go....


5 weeks going through ROFR or until you close?


----------



## Jen0718

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/17


Congrats


----------



## natty650

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/17


Congrats! Also, next time I want to purchase a resale contract, I may need to ask for your help. Teach me your ways! lol


----------



## hammer1995

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15, passed 8/17


Pretty good price on a small Poly contract.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 48: Still no word. I have started formulating plan C, which looks suspiciously like plan “F it all I am buying direct”. So I may have to change that game plan. I am also feeling a bit stressed in daily life and I find myself searching “What’s available” on the DVC site. Dreaming of just jumping on a plane and spending a weekend somewhere that’s not here (with a pool). It would be a lot more tempting if I had those extra points from my resale. Alas, I console myself with the mental image of my future, jumping on a plane, getting to a DVC property and finally enjoying some quiet me time. With my 5 kids, various son & daughters in law, grandchildren, brother, brothers family, sister, sisters family and other sister. Yeah, it’s going to be sooo relaxing.


----------



## MAKP2

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16


Congrats…


----------



## stlrod

Back for more Riviera...

$140-$31,990-210-RIV-Dec-210/20-440/21-210/22-sent 8/18 (2020 points are banked from 2019 and very likely unusable by time of closing)


----------



## andyc83

stlrod said:


> Back for more Riviera...
> 
> $140-$31,990-210-RIV-Dec-210/20-440/21-210/22-sent 8/18 (2020 points are banked from 2019 and very likely unusable by time of closing)


Wow.  Guessing these people never used a single point.  Yowza.


----------



## Matty B13

andyc83 said:


> Wow.  Guessing these people never used a single point.  Yowza.


You would be surprised at how often it happened, one of my resale contracts was this way back in 2017.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

natty650 said:


> Congrats! Also, next time I want to purchase a resale contract, I may need to ask for your help. Teach me your ways! lol


Everything is negotiable, and be willing to walk away


----------



## Paul Stupin

CCV said:


> Congrats...this is a nice deal on VGF. You could have the seller bank the points for you since you might not close and have access to the points prior to the banking cutoff at the end of September.


Hmm. If VGF2


MeggiesMom said:


> MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> When my other VGF passed on 7/29, my agent said as part of the new process implemented, Disney had waived and issued estoppel at the same time.  Hopefully that is the case from now on.


What if VGF2 is priced around $200-$210?  Congrats, of course! But for many buyers it might be worth waiting to buy direct.


----------



## sgricewich

Edited to add: I got my answer. I can’t figure out how to delete my comment lol.  This is just a form to be filled out that sounds like it should have been sent to me weeks ago. I just hope it hasn’t held anything up! The wait continues. 

Ok guys, my impatience and anxiety is killing me. We submitted an OKW contract on 7/30. The attorney had our escrow from a previous sale that was taken by ROFR. I just got an email from the attorney saying “in reviewing our records, I show a new sale with pending deposit. I have attached a transfer of deposit form for you to sign and email back so that I can apply your deposit currently held in escrow to the new purchase.” Does this mean we passed ROFR or this is something that should have been done when we submitted to Disney nearly 3 weeks ago? I was told by my broker that I didn’t need to do anything with the escrow deposit and he’d note on our contract which attorney had our escrow deposit. I asked for clarification from the attorney via email reply but haven’t heard back yet. Thoughts?? I’m stressing lol.


----------



## poofyo101

sgricewich said:


> Ok guys, my impatience and anxiety is killing me. We submitted an OKW contract on 7/30. The attorney had our escrow from a previous sale that was taken by ROFR. I just got an email from the attorney saying “in reviewing our records, I show a new sale with pending deposit. I have attached a transfer of deposit form for you to sign and email back so that I can apply your deposit currently held in escrow to the new purchase.” Does this mean we passed ROFR or this is something that should have been done when we submitted to Disney nearly 3 weeks ago? I was told by my broker that I didn’t need to do anything with the escrow deposit and he’d note on our contract which attorney had our escrow deposit. I asked for clarification from the attorney via email reply but haven’t heard back yet. Thoughts?? I’m stressing lol.


they are just moving the deposit over. Has nothing to do with disney


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23



Disney is still hungry for SSR, this is my 4th one out of 5 total taken... haha

Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18

Luckily the biggest one (300 points, bought in May) got through and is in my account by now...


----------



## softballmom3

Michiel said:


> Disney is still hungry for SSR, this is my 4th one out of 5 total taken... haha
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18
> 
> Luckily the biggest one (300 points, bought in May) got through and is in my account by now...


Well dang!!!!  This doesn't bode well for my $128 one maybe then!  I lost a previous one @ $128 per point but the seller was paying MF.  I'm hoping me paying them helps it go through.


----------



## Domique

Paul Stupin said:


> Hmm. If VGF2
> 
> What if VGF2 is priced around $200-$210?  Congrats, of course! But for many buyers it might be worth waiting to buy direct.



We considered waiting and buying direct, we currently own at BWV, PBV, and BLT with a combined 250 direct points, and 250 resale points with the addition of this contract we will have 400 resale points... we might add direct for 50-100pts more with VGF2 because I wanted 200+ at VGF.  It was quite the decision process, and we ultimately decided to roll the dice. (I probably have secured the low price for everyone waiting for direct, that's just my luck!).  I personally think it will probably run $225-240 but it's really anyone's guess! I have an odd battle happening internally now; I want VGF2 to come out at a low price because I want to buy more, but I also don't want to be wrong or think I could have gotten a better deal with this contract! Lol!


----------



## DVChris

Michiel said:


> Disney is still hungry for SSR, this is my 4th one out of 5 total taken... haha
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18
> 
> Luckily the biggest one (300 points, bought in May) got through and is in my account by now...


Wow based on this I’m not confident mine will go through…
DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4


----------



## zobel0022

DVChris said:


> Wow based on this I’m not confident mine will go through…
> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4


My $125 with banked point just passed so don’t see you having a 0% chance.  It does seem everything under $125 has been taken recently.


----------



## murphy7573

MSUDisney said:


> Do you troll every VGF posting?  We get it you are buying VGF2.


Hella' Funny !


----------



## princesscinderella

Michiel said:


> Disney is still hungry for SSR, this is my 4th one out of 5 total taken... haha
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18
> 
> Luckily the biggest one (300 points, bought in May) got through and is in my account by now...



Sorry yours got taken . I have a loaded $126 point SSR in ROFR too . I do have fun looking for and bidding on contracts though, I hope you find an even better contract .


----------



## ephebe

ephebe---$140-$25867-170-BWV-Jun-39/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18


----------



## vbmedic52

vbmedic52---$150-$15625-100-BCV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/16, Passed 8/18

WOOOHOOOOOO Adonitis is reallllllllll


----------



## Sarahdactyl

Sarahdactyl---$143-$32526-210-BWV-Mar-2/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18

Our first DVC! We just canceled a November trip because of covid, so it's nice to have 20 years of amazing vacations to look forward to. Also, as others have said, estoppel was done before we were notified, and we already have our closing documents from the title company.


----------



## pianomanzano

princesscinderella said:


> Sorry yours got taken . I have a loaded $126 point SSR in ROFR too . I do have fun looking for and bidding on contracts though, I hope you find an even better contract .


Same here, have a loaded $120 point SSR in ROFR. I agree though there is fun in the chase! I'm still actively looking at listings for plans B, C, D and so on in case they take this one.

After seeing your offer at the top of this thread, I think I know your exact listing (same UY and points). I think I put in an offer of $125 that the seller accepted, but they notified me 2 hours after the current offer I have was accepted.


----------



## Rex1993

Rex1993---$256-$92943-350-VGC-Aug-350/20, 700/21, 350/22- sent 5/31, passed 6/16


----------



## MeggiesMom

Paul Stupin said:


> Hmm. If VGF2
> 
> What if VGF2 is priced around $200-$210?  Congrats, of course! But for many buyers it might be worth waiting to buy direct.


It’s not always about “getting the best deal possible” for everyone. We want VGF, and have plans for trips for which I need to start accumulating our points now. What if VGF2 is priced around $260?  Then I win. If it’s priced closer to $200, then I buy some direct. Either way I win. I get what I want.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 49: Seven weeks. Seven. Weeks. I have been waiting seven weeks. By now plans B, C and D are looking more attractive. Like, really attractive cause they seem a bit more attainable than the one I am waiting on. Plan E has yet to reveal itself. Oh, and just for fun, my broker is on vacation until the 23rd.


----------



## jbreen2010

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 49: Seven weeks. Seven. Weeks. I have been waiting seven weeks. By now plans B, C and D are looking more attractive. Like, really attractive cause they seem a bit more attainable than the one I am waiting on. Oh, and just for fun, my broker is on vacation until the 23rd.



that’s insane. My longest was 60ish days and it was because they lost paperwork and Had to resubmit. Annoying for the seller too who might be waiting on the cash from sale.


----------



## Jen0718

Sarahdactyl said:


> Sarahdactyl---$143-$32526-210-BWV-Mar-2/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> Our first DVC! We just canceled a November trip because of covid, so it's nice to have 20 years of amazing vacations to look forward to. Also, as others have said, estoppel was done before we were notified, and we already have our closing documents from the title company.


Congrats!!


----------



## Jen0718

jbreen2010 said:


> that’s insane. My longest was 60ish days and it was because they lost paperwork and Had to resubmit. Annoying for the seller too who might be waiting on the cash from sale.


I was thinking about the seller today. The reason that this is taking so long is one of the sellers is deceased and Disney needed some extra paperwork. What if the seller is really needing the money? What if they need to close this do they can move on in the grieving process? I know that they have one more trip and the contract can’t close until the reservation is completed but still, this is a lot for me the buyer, I can’t imagine how this must feel to the seller.


----------



## poofyo101

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 49: Seven weeks. Seven. Weeks. I have been waiting seven weeks. By now plans B, C and D are looking more attractive. Like, really attractive cause they seem a bit more attainable than the one I am waiting on. Plan E has yet to reveal itself. Oh, and just for fun, my broker is on vacation until the 23rd.


someone screwed something up. probably had to send it back in after a revision or such
edit saw your post above now


----------



## pirate33

Passed on one of my pending contracts last Friday (the 13th!).  (Still having a little buyer’s remorse over the price but I will be glad to get my points loaded.) Interestingly, estoppel arrived along with ROFR waiver.  Title company says that is becoming typical.  That shaved several weeks off the timeline.

pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13


----------



## ajiuo

I know this sounds kind of bad… but after this Genie+ announcement I kind of hope Disney takes my contact. If they don’t I will make one trip out and then just sell the contract if I don’t like it… Genie+ sounds awful.


----------



## Cleeevus

ajiuo said:


> I know this sounds kind of bad… but after this Genie+ announcement I kind of hope Disney takes my contact. If they don’t I will make one trip out and then just sell the contract if I don’t like it… Genie+ sounds awful.


It sounds similar to the Max Pass us west coasters had at DL (except now there is additional paid LL for certain attractions) and Max Pass was great and easily worth the $20 per person /per day. I don’t think it will be awful. I hope it isn’t!


----------



## Jen0718

pirate33 said:


> Passed on one of my pending contracts last Friday (the 13th!).  (Still having a little buyer’s remorse over the price but I will be glad to get my points loaded.). Interestingly, estoppel arrived along with ROFR waiver.  Title company says that is becoming typical.  That shaved several weeks off the timeline.
> 
> pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13


Congrats!!


----------



## rubybutt

Cleeevus said:


> It sounds similar to the Max Pass us west coasters had at DL (except now there is additional paid LL for certain attractions) and Max Pass was great and easily worth the $20 per person /per day. I don’t think it will be awful. I hope it isn’t!


I agree.  It sounds awesome.  I would gladly pay $15 per day not to have to stand in line.


----------



## ajiuo

rubybutt said:


> I agree.  It sounds awesome.  I would gladly pay $15 per day not to have to stand in line.



Well you can only have one scheduled ride at a time, where with fastpass+ you got 3 to start with that could be scheduled in advance of your trip. What if you don’t get your first scheduled ride until the day is half over? Also the 15$ does not include E-ticket rides. You will have to pay an additional $10-$20 per person per ride on top of the $15 per person for e-ticket attraction (Limited to two times a day). If a family of 4 were to take a trip visiting each park once That could cost as much as 880 extra for the full trip… Sounds like a real bargain compared to fastpass+


----------



## rubybutt

ajiuo said:


> Well you can only have one scheduled ride at a time, where with fastpass+ you got 3 to start with that could be scheduled in advance of your trip. What if you don’t get your first scheduled ride until the day is half over? Also the 15$ does not include E-ticket rides. You will have to pay an additional $10-$20 per person per ride on top of the $15 per person for e-ticket attraction (Limited to two times a day). If a family of 4 were to take a trip visiting each park once That could cost as much as 880 extra for the full trip… Sounds like a real bargain compared to fastpass+



Unless you can wait in more than 1 line currently, I don't see how this is any different except you don't have to physically wait in line.  Plus what is to say that you can't hop into a physical line while waiting for your virtual ride?

Also people are complaining about the cost with ROTR.  This will allow people to do without trying to push buttons real fast.  And if you are a typical Disney goer there was no way you were riding that ride.  You had to read up ahead of time to have any chance.  How is that fair to the grandparents taking their grandkids to the park for the special once in a lifetime trip?

People just hate change, even if it is for the better.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Domique said:


> We considered waiting and buying direct, we currently own at BWV, PBV, and BLT with a combined 250 direct points, and 250 resale points with the addition of this contract we will have 400 resale points... we might add direct for 50-100pts more with VGF2 because I wanted 200+ at VGF.  It was quite the decision process, and we ultimately decided to roll the dice. (I probably have secured the low price for everyone waiting for direct, that's just my luck!).  I personally think it will probably run $225-240 but it's really anyone's guess! I have an odd battle happening internally now; I want VGF2 to come out at a low price because I want to buy more, but I also don't want to be wrong or think I could have gotten a better deal with this contract! Lol!


I know exactly how you feel! This is where a crystal ball would come in handy!


----------



## Paul Stupin

ajiuo said:


> I know this sounds kind of bad… but after this Genie+ announcement I kind of hope Disney takes my contact. If they don’t I will make one trip out and then just sell the contract if I don’t like it… Genie+ sounds awful.


I’m concerned too. It just sounds so complicated.


----------



## Sunnyore

rubybutt said:


> Unless you can wait in more than 1 line currently, I don't see how this is any different except you don't have to physically wait in line.  Plus what is to say that you can't hop into a physical line while waiting for your virtual ride?
> 
> Also people are complaining about the cost with ROTR.  This will allow people to do without trying to push buttons real fast.  And if you are a typical Disney goer there was no way you were riding that ride.  You had to read up ahead of time to have any chance.  How is that fair to the grandparents taking their grandkids to the park for the special once in a lifetime trip?
> 
> People just hate change, even if it is for the better.



I do hate change, but I hate even more paying for something that was part of my AP before. I am a west coaster and so I mastered the Maxpass to my advantage. I loved Maxpass. There were days before where I would go at rope drop to try to score a ROTR BG, and then head on home if it's a later BG. I can then grab fast passes for some of my favorite rides for times around my ROTR time and head back in the afternoon to do so much in a short amount of time. It was awesome. But probably not pay $20/day per person awesome. I know Disney is definitely trying to eliminate people like me and I can see how Genie+ can benefit tourists, so I'm just sad I probably can't enjoy dland the way I'm used to. Also I'll be curious if this becomes an issue with Genie+ but with maxpass they can run out of fastpasses for popular rides by like early afternoon often. I would definitely be more annoyed if I'm paying extra and still can't get on my favorite rides. I was itching to add on points but now I don't know since I only stay at DVC to go to the parks. I'm really hoping this doesn't mean standing in 300 minute Mine Train lines cuz I don't want to pay $15pp.


----------



## Einstein509

Sunnyore said:


> I do hate change, but I hate even more paying for something that was part of my AP before. I am a west coaster and so I mastered the Maxpass to my advantage. I loved Maxpass. There were days before where I would go at rope drop to try to score a ROTR BG, and then head on home if it's a later BG. I can then grab fast passes for some of my favorite rides for times around my ROTR time and head back in the afternoon to do so much in a short amount of time. It was awesome. But probably not pay $20/day per person awesome. I know Disney is definitely trying to eliminate people like me and I can see how Genie+ can benefit tourists, so I'm just sad I probably can't enjoy dland the way I'm used to. Also I'll be curious if this becomes an issue with Genie+ but with maxpass they can run out of fastpasses for popular rides by like early afternoon often. I would definitely be more annoyed if I'm paying extra and still can't get on my favorite rides. I was itching to add on points but now I don't know since I only stay at DVC to go to the parks. I'm really hoping this doesn't mean standing in 300 minute Mine Train lines cuz I don't want to pay $15pp.


Yeah, $15 per person/per day for something that was free at WDW sucks.  Family of four for a weeklong trip now has to fork out an additional $420 to take advantage of this.  I don't understand what the issue was with Fastpass+ that they had to retire it.  I know some people complained about being locked into advanced FP+ reservations, but there were plenty of people that liked it.  Disney continues to nickel and dime you for everything.


----------



## Sandisw

ajiuo said:


> Well you can only have one scheduled ride at a time, where with fastpass+ you got 3 to start with that could be scheduled in advance of your trip. What if you don’t get your first scheduled ride until the day is half over? Also the 15$ does not include E-ticket rides. You will have to pay an additional $10-$20 per person per ride on top of the $15 per person for e-ticket attraction (Limited to two times a day). If a family of 4 were to take a trip visiting each park once That could cost as much as 880 extra for the full trip… Sounds like a real bargain compared to fastpass+



I agree it’s not as good as Fastpass plus but to be honest, unless you were on right away opening day of booking did the constant refresh thing, many of those headliners were hard to get. Never once Slinky Dog.

We had several trips that had us crisscross with what we could get and cat tell how many we just dropped because we did stndby instead because it was too much later in the day to wait as we do not park stay all day.

Honesty, I think the one at a time will be a good thing because that will help prevent everything from going first thing like with FP+.

Standby is not going away so it’s not like people have to pay for every day and every park. The only one for me is MK. For some of my adult kids, they’ll want HS too.

It does mean a change in people’s budgets but the night hours at MK and Epcot will be a big plus for us and definitely use that to our advantage.

Having said that, I can see how disappointing it is to people who really relied on it as a major part of their trip.


----------



## ajiuo

Einstein509 said:


> Yeah, $15 per person/per day for something that was free at WDW sucks.  Family of four for a weeklong trip now has to fork out an additional $420 to take advantage of this.  I don't understand what the issue was with Fastpass+ that they had to retire it.  I know some people complained about being locked into advanced FP+ reservations, but there were plenty of people that liked it.  Disney continues to nickel and dime you for everything.



To be clear it’s not $15 for something that use to be free. It’s $15 for something less then what use to be free. There is no more advanced booking and it does not include E-Ticket attractions… you will have to pay an extra $10-$20 per person per ride for that.


----------



## Matty B13

During the winter months, my family would sit around a try to plan all our rides and meals and have a lot of fun doing this, it could take up a few hours.  Now you have to get up at 7 am and start "button crunching" to try and get 1 ride now each day on your vacation that you won't have to wait for.  I know a lot of people complained about having to plan everything months in advance and wanted more spontaneity, but sitting on your phone all day now doesn't seem very enjoyable.  I know I barely touched my phone on a WDW trip.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ajiuo said:


> it does not include E-Ticket attractions



This is my biggest beef with it.


----------



## Sandisw

Matty B13 said:


> During the winter months, my family would sit around a try to plan all our rides and meals and have a lot of fun doing this, it could take up a few hours.  Now you have to get up at 7 am and start "button crunching" to try and get 1 ride now each day on your vacation that you won't have to wait for.  I know a lot of people complained about having to plan everything months in advance and wanted more spontaneity, but sitting on your phone all day now doesn't seem very enjoyable.  I know I barely touched my phone on a WDW trip.



And see, we hated that aspect of planning.  Now, we will get the first one done at 7 am, schedule and pay for the big rides for anyone who really wants to do them without rope drop.…and go from there,

What I do wonder is if people will now forgo park hopping to a ticket to add flexibility to getting all one park in in one day.  I could see doing that for many of my family who stay more than 4 nights.  Basically, it’d be a wash for a 6 day ticket for all but the top tier rides.  

Plan strategically with night hours at MK and Epcot and it could work out pretty well.


----------



## diskate10

diskate10---$110-$12445-100-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 8/16

Likely not 8/16… my broker never returned my emails/calls so after a few weeks I called the title company listed in my contract. Title company immediately sent me closing docs to sign. Probably waited longer than needed… but either way  woohoo first DVC!


----------



## Jen0718

diskate10 said:


> diskate10---$110-$12445-100-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 8/16
> 
> Likely not 8/16… my broker never returned my emails/calls so after a few weeks I called the title company listed in my contract. Title company immediately sent me closing docs to sign. Probably waited longer than needed… but either way  woohoo first DVC!


Congrats!!  maybe I should contact the Title company


----------



## diskate10

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!  maybe I should contact the Title company



It’s definitely worth a try! I wish I had called earlier.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

In a fit of positivity and joy and possibly, Ambien, I did it again.

ILoveMyDVC---$130-$31936-224-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 195/22- sent 8/16

But I promise to be all Zen about this one


----------



## Cleeevus

diskate10 said:


> diskate10---$110-$12445-100-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 8/16
> 
> Likely not 8/16… my broker never returned my emails/calls so after a few weeks I called the title company listed in my contract. Title company immediately sent me closing docs to sign. Probably waited longer than needed… but either way  woohoo first DVC!


Congrats!


----------



## Tyler's Dad

Tyler's Dad---$160-$68092-400-PVB-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 8/19


----------



## hawnstyln

hawnstyln--$110-$17600-160-AUL-Mar-0/20. 320/21, 160/22, 160/23 sub. dues sent 7/19, passed 8/19  Waiting on estoppel.


----------



## Ginamarie

hawnstyln said:


> hawnstyln--$110-$17600-160-AUL-Mar-0/20. 320/21, 160/22, 160/23 sub. dues sent 7/19, passed 8/19  Waiting on estoppel.


Great deal for subsidized dues and a loaded contract!


----------



## hawnstyln

I couldn't believe the price myself.  I was nervous that Disney was gonna take it back.


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16, passed 8/18

Woohoo!  Our first BCV contract!  Passed on my husband's birthday!


----------



## andyc83

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> Woohoo!  Our first BCV contract!  Passed on my husband's birthday!


Congrats!


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

DisneyGirl1721---$165-$11830-60-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-Foreign Seller- sent 7/28 Passed 9/1


----------



## Chia1974

SSR has reached $169


----------



## andyc83

Chia1974 said:


> SSR has reached $169


Really?  Someone has one listed for that or what?!


----------



## Chia1974

andyc83 said:


> Really?  Someone has one listed for that or what?!


Yup, 25 points


----------



## WillyB

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> DisneyGirl1721---$165-$11830-60-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-Foreign Seller- sent 7/28



I really hope you pass, but even more so, I hope this is not the new price for AKV


----------



## lexxus379

Chia1974 said:


> Yup, 25 points


There is also an AKL 100 pts for $170 I saw recently


----------



## Ginamarie

lexxus379 said:


> There is also an AKL 100 pts for $170 I saw recently



I mean I have to scratch my head at a lot of the pricing right now. I’ve been tracking deals to be had— SSR contracts are popping up (and selling quickly) at the $120/point price range. AKV can be found at $135-140/point. I even saw a large GFV contract at $175/point this week.. and then I get a notification of a new GFV contract at $225/point.

I don’t understand why people would pay some of these high prices.SSR at $169 is just silly.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I mean I have to scratch my head at a lot of the pricing right now. I’ve been tracking deals to be had— SSR contracts are popping up (and selling quickly) at the $120/point price range. AKV can be found at $135-140/point. I even saw a large GFV contract at $175/point this week.. and then I get a notification of a new GFV contract at $225/point.
> 
> I don’t understand why people would pay some of these high prices.SSR at $169 is just silly.


Non members who only want small contact.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Non members who only want small contact.


There’s still no reason to pay that price. There are other contracts out there. This isn’t six months ago when inventory was actually low.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> There’s still no reason to pay that price. There are other contracts out there. This isn’t six months ago when inventory was actually low.


People have a lot to say about the new Disney Genie. Maybe we’ll find deals from unhappy customers.


----------



## Jen0718

hawnstyln said:


> hawnstyln--$110-$17600-160-AUL-Mar-0/20. 320/21, 160/22, 160/23 sub. dues sent 7/19, passed 8/19  Waiting on estoppel.


Congrats!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 50: It’s late, I know. I usually post earlier but I have been “consoling” myself by installing new appliances in my kitchen. I have put in a new range and dishwasher. Tomorrow I will install a new faucet and run the water line to my fridge. After that, I will officially add plumber to my resume. I haven’t worked up the courage to install the over the range microwave yet. I am a little intimidated by that one. 
At my brother’s suggestion I also created a spreadsheet to track other contacts that I could bid on if this one falls through. There’s a lot of them out there and this experience hasn’t put me off of resale. I understand that this is a unique situation, I just wonder how I just instinctively pick ‘em


----------



## Ginamarie

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 50: It’s late, I know. I usually post earlier but I have been “consoling” myself by installing new appliances in my kitchen. I have put in a new range and dishwasher. Tomorrow I will install a new faucet and run the water line to my fridge. After that, I will officially add plumber to my resume. I haven’t worked up the courage to install the over the range microwave yet. I am a little intimidated by that one.
> At my brother’s suggestion I also created a spreadsheet to track other contacts that I could bid on if this one falls through. There’s a lot of them out there and this experience hasn’t put me off of resale. I understand that this is a unique situation, I just wonder how I just instinctively pick ‘em


For you, it’s all about the dead seller.
They may not be able to sell the contract until someone is appointed as an executor or administrator. Right now (at least in NY), those appointments are taking months and months because the surrogates court is so backed up from Covid.
I think the seller is 100% your problem here and not ROFR.
I actually think you should ask the broker for some more information on it, because if there’s some kind of assigned beneficiary you may be back on track but if you have to go through the Surrogate’s Court, you’re just spinning your wheels here.


----------



## Sandisw

Ginamarie said:


> There’s still no reason to pay that price. There are other contracts out there. This isn’t six months ago when inventory was actually low.



Except a 25 point contract isn’t easy to find. You buy that and can buy direct with as little as 25.

Plus, for a contract that little you are not talking a ton of money. If someone pays $160, it’s only about $750 more than if one got it for $130.

Not everyone may want the dues associated with a ton of points so I can see why someone might do this.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Sandisw said:


> Except a 25 point contract isn’t easy to find. You buy that and can buy direct with as little as 25.
> 
> Plus, for a contract that little you are not talking a ton of money. If someone pays $160, it’s only about $750 more than if one got it for $130.
> 
> Not everyone may want the dues associated with a ton of points so I can see why someone might do this.


Makes sense. To each their own. Everyone has different needs!

small contracts always go for a premium but it really is fascinating to see SSR as low as $110 for a bigger contract vs $169 for a smaller contract. I recently sold a 25 pointer for SSR at $163 and was floored it could go that high. My 50pt BLT in for ROFR was $3 less PP!

I think broker pays a big part too. One is always notably higher ($20-35 on average for contracts <100 points)

I paid $187.5 for a loaded 30 point BLT in June from one broker and have a loaded 50 pointer from another at $160.Both small and I would expect the 30 pointer to coat slightly more but again I probably could have negotiated a better dea. On the flip side though as you pointed out. On 30 points, even a $10 difference is only $300 so really it doesn’t matter that much. On the 50 point however the other site I referenced above had similar listing at $195 ($35 x 50 = $1750 so that is a big difference)

it’s all about broker, timing, patience, research (this board very helpful) and frankly luck!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Ginamarie said:


> There’s still no reason to pay that price. There are other contracts out there. This isn’t six months ago when inventory was actually low.


 I think it’s important to consider which broker too. They are not all equal. Some list contracts  notably higher than others on average


----------



## krysib

First time buyer, decided on resale vs direct. Higher price than average listed on this forum but fully loaded contract. The way I calculate, if I am able to rent the two years of banked points, that brings the price down to $150's or so which is average/good pricing right now. 

Now the waiting begins.....

Krysib---$175-$23472-125-PVB-Feb-0/20, 125/21, 250/22, 125/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 8/20


----------



## DVChris

First time buyer here on two contracts and we are waiting to hear back on ROFR. 

With the news of Genie+ and LL combined with loss of ME, magic bands, etc, I'm starting to read a lot of comments from members thinking about selling some or all of their points, and comments that some have already reached out to their broker to list for sale. In a quick glance this morning, there seems to be an uptick in listings across broker sites in the last day or two.

Is anyone else concerned about how far prices will drop if more and more members decide to sell? I'm wondering if we should cut our losses/deposits to see how this shakes out. Would love to hear thoughts from folks in the same boat


----------



## softballmom3

DVChris said:


> First time buyer here on two contracts and we are waiting to hear back on ROFR.
> 
> With the news of Genie+ and LL combined with loss of ME, magic bands, etc, I'm starting to read a lot of comments from members thinking about selling some or all of their points, and comments that some have already reached out to their broker to list for sale. In a quick glance this morning, there seems to be an uptick in listings across broker sites in the last day or two.
> 
> Is anyone else concerned about how far prices will drop if more and more members decide to sell? I'm wondering if we should cut our losses/deposits to see how this shakes out. Would love to hear thoughts from folks in the same boat


I am also waiting on ROFR. The way I feel at this point is I'm ok with what I was paying and things change so much I'm just going to stick with it.  I'm in for the long haul this time.


----------



## Rush

DVChris said:


> First time buyer here on two contracts and we are waiting to hear back on ROFR.
> 
> With the news of Genie+ and LL combined with loss of ME, magic bands, etc, I'm starting to read a lot of comments from members thinking about selling some or all of their points, and comments that some have already reached out to their broker to list for sale. In a quick glance this morning, there seems to be an uptick in listings across broker sites in the last day or two.
> 
> Is anyone else concerned about how far prices will drop if more and more members decide to sell? I'm wondering if we should cut our losses/deposits to see how this shakes out. Would love to hear thoughts from folks in the same boat


People don’t like change, complaints are getting thrown around, justifiably so, but without knowing too much yet how it will truly affect wait times and/or money needed to be spent to enjoy the parks in a meaningful way, I think it’s too early to make a sell decision just yet, or in your case withdrawal from a deal that would cost you likely thousands of dollars. If the changes causes DVC direct sales to crater, so are cash rooms, if that’s the case you’ll see a very different Genie+ system implemented than what’s been announced. I don’t know what your deposit is, but I imagine you would have to see a fairly large drop in prices to make up for losing that deposit, I’m just not sure we are there yet. Now, if this has you rethinking buying DVC at all, that’s a different discussion than backing out and rebuying at a lower price point.

If someone is now selling based on what little info we have so far, they were already considering selling, and with prices where they are now is a great time to get out.  Of course, if too many do that all at once, it’s certain to put downward pressure on prices. How many and how much is anyone’s guess. If I were you I hold tight with my current purchase unless I was still in my 10 day cancellation window.


----------



## DVChris

Rush said:


> People don’t like change, complaints are getting thrown around, justifiably so, but without knowing too much yet how it will truly affect wait times and/or money needed to be spent to enjoy the parks in a meaningful way, I think it’s too early to make a sell decision just yet, or in your case withdrawal from a deal that would cost you likely thousands of dollars. If the changes causes DVC direct sales to crater, so are cash rooms, if that’s the case you’ll see a very different Genie+ system implemented than what’s been announced. I don’t know what your deposit is, but I imagine you would have to see a fairly large drop in prices to make up for losing that deposit, I’m just not sure we are there yet. Now, if this has you rethinking buying DVC at all, that’s a different discussion than backing out and rebuying at a lower price point.
> 
> If someone is now selling based on what little info we have so far, they were already considering selling, and with prices where they are now is a great time to get out.  Of course, if too many do that all at once, it’s certain to put downward pressure on prices. How many and how much is anyone’s guess. If I were you I hold tight with my current purchase unless I was still in my 10 day cancellation window.


We are passed our 10 days window for both contracts - BCV and SSR. Definitely not rethinking DVC, just wanting to be comfortable with our upfront cost to join. At this point, I'm more comfortable with our SSR price of $121 but not as comfortable with our BCV price at $150 (I saw $140 this morning for a smaller points package, although different UY). I agree with and appreciate your comments. We will hold tight for now.

I'm wondering if Genie will impact ROFR in the short term - if there's uncertainty in the market, would Disney pass on more than they would have a few days ago?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

DVChris said:


> I'm wondering if Genie will impact ROFR in the short term - if there's uncertainty in the market, would Disney pass on more than they would have a few days ago?



I like the way you are thinking here.


----------



## Sunnyore

I’m feeling the same way many of you guys are.. wondering if prices will fall. But I went ahead and bid and accepted a contract yesterday. Like the broker told me, if I’m okay with the price at the end of the day, then that’s what matter. I also learn from this buying experience that firm prices are not.. firm. I’ll post the details when it gets sent to ROFR.


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I think it’s important to consider which broker too. They are not all equal. Some list contracts  notably higher than others on average


Totally- most of the high pricing comes from the same site.
There’s also one other site that has had an Aulani contract listed at $300/point for a long long time and it always makes me chuckle.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Ginamarie said:


> Totally- most of the high pricing comes from the same site.
> There’s also one other site that has had an Aulani contract listed at $300/point for a long long time and it always makes me chuckle.


I recently heard on a podcast that site handles 60% of the total resale market and if that’s true while good news for sellers (get top dollar) its bad news for buyers (pay more and materially can impact overall resale listing prices) 

and just WOW on that Aulani contract lol


----------



## Sandisw

DVChris said:


> We are passed our 10 days window for both contracts - BCV and SSR. Definitely not rethinking DVC, just wanting to be comfortable with our upfront cost to join. At this point, I'm more comfortable with our SSR price of $121 but not as comfortable with our BCV price at $150 (I saw $140 this morning for a smaller points package, although different UY). I agree with and appreciate your comments. We will hold tight for now.
> 
> I'm wondering if Genie will impact ROFR in the short term - if there's uncertainty in the market, would Disney pass on more than they would have a few days ago?



I do not think Genie and peoples reactions to it will impact ROFR in anyway.


----------



## Ginamarie

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I recently heard on a podcast that site handles 60% of the total resale market and if that’s true while good news for sellers (get top dollar) its bad news for buyers (pay more and materially can impact overall resale listing prices)
> 
> and just WOW on that Aulani contract lol



60% sounds like wishful thinking to me.  They're pretty transparent on how many listings they get into contract each day (appr 10), and while that's pretty good, I'm not sure it represents 60% of the market.  However, I think they're basing the number on how many listings they have (and those listings are often cross-posted to other sites), so they may not "make the sale" on all of the contracts they have listed.

In the last 2-3 months, they've created a glut of listings because properties are not selling as fast as they had been.  Part of this is that they used this business model of buying some distressed contracts (either through the site or through foreclosures), stripping the points to sell through their rental program and then trying to list the stripped contracts.  They overestimated the demand for contracts that had no points for 2 years.  Yes, it means no dues need to be paid for awhile, but it's hard to sell a product that you can't use for a year or more.  Their other problem has been the pricing- and if you watch, they've been reducing a TON of these listings lately and some of them have been selling after 1-2 price reductions because they finally fall into a price range where someone is willing to pay for them.

I've also seen that site have more "re-listing" properties than any other- meaning parties agree on a price and then either don't sign contracts or the buyer pulls out of the deal before the 10 day waiting period is over.  I suspect, and I could be wrong, that some of that is buyer's remorse over the high prices and/or the buyer having found a better deal that they'd rather pursue.  Personally, I've bid on contracts through that site, but usually been told my bid is too low.  Twice now, they've come back to me a week or two later and asked if I was still interested in the contract because I guess my "low" bid was more attractive than they let on.  Unfortunately for them, I'd moved onto other contracts both times.


----------



## softballmom3

Ginamarie said:


> 60% sounds like wishful thinking to me.  They're pretty transparent on how many listings they get into contract each day (appr 10), and while that's pretty good, I'm not sure it represents 60% of the market.  However, I think they're basing the number on how many listings they have (and those listings are often cross-posted to other sites), so they may not "make the sale" on all of the contracts they have listed.
> 
> In the last 2-3 months, they've created a glut of listings because properties are not selling as fast as they had been.  Part of this is that they used this business model of buying some distressed contracts (either through the site or through foreclosures), stripping the points to sell through their rental program and then trying to list the stripped contracts.  They overestimated the demand for contracts that had no points for 2 years.  Yes, it means no dues need to be paid for awhile, but it's hard to sell a product that you can't use for a year or more.  Their other problem has been the pricing- and if you watch, they've been reducing a TON of these listings lately and some of them have been selling after 1-2 price reductions because they finally fall into a price range where someone is willing to pay for them.
> 
> I've also seen that site have more "re-listing" properties than any other- meaning parties agree on a price and then either don't sign contracts or the buyer pulls out of the deal before the 10 day waiting period is over.  I suspect, and I could be wrong, that some of that is buyer's remorse over the high prices and/or the buyer having found a better deal that they'd rather pursue.  Personally, I've bid on contracts through that site, but usually been told my bid is too low.  Twice now, they've come back to me a week or two later and asked if I was still interested in the contract because I guess my "low" bid was more attractive than they let on.  Unfortunately for them, I'd moved onto other contracts both times.


Sooo the site you're talking about with "relisting" I was offering on one where they got full listing price and was notified they weren't going to accept that and that the seller actually decided to repost at a high PP because they could get more for it. Really irritated me. That should have been done before listing and it also seemed like a bidding war. As in let me know your top offer, then messaging back they received a higher offer and did I want to offer any more. I ended up going elsewhere this time.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Ginamarie said:


> 60% sounds like wishful thinking to me.  They're pretty transparent on how many listings they get into contract each day (appr 10), and while that's pretty good, I'm not sure it represents 60% of the market.  However, I think they're basing the number on how many listings they have (and those listings are often cross-posted to other sites), so they may not "make the sale" on all of the contracts they have listed.
> 
> In the last 2-3 months, they've created a glut of listings because properties are not selling as fast as they had been.  Part of this is that they used this business model of buying some distressed contracts (either through the site or through foreclosures), stripping the points to sell through their rental program and then trying to list the stripped contracts.  They overestimated the demand for contracts that had no points for 2 years.  Yes, it means no dues need to be paid for awhile, but it's hard to sell a product that you can't use for a year or more.  Their other problem has been the pricing- and if you watch, they've been reducing a TON of these listings lately and some of them have been selling after 1-2 price reductions because they finally fall into a price range where someone is willing to pay for them.
> 
> I've also seen that site have more "re-listing" properties than any other- meaning parties agree on a price and then either don't sign contracts or the buyer pulls out of the deal before the 10 day waiting period is over.  I suspect, and I could be wrong, that some of that is buyer's remorse over the high prices and/or the buyer having found a better deal that they'd rather pursue.  Personally, I've bid on contracts through that site, but usually been told my bid is too low.  Twice now, they've come back to me a week or two later and asked if I was still interested in the contract because I guess my "low" bid was more attractive than they let on.  Unfortunately for them, I'd moved onto other contracts both times.


Thank you for sharing your observations and opinions. I don't watch the listings enough to notice trends other than obvious price increases or decreases. This information is helpful to consider when I begin actively looking again.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Ginamarie said:


> 60% sounds like wishful thinking to me.  They're pretty transparent on how many listings they get into contract each day (appr 10), and while that's pretty good, I'm not sure it represents 60% of the market.  However, I think they're basing the number on how many listings they have (and those listings are often cross-posted to other sites), so they may not "make the sale" on all of the contracts they have listed.
> 
> In the last 2-3 months, they've created a glut of listings because properties are not selling as fast as they had been.  Part of this is that they used this business model of buying some distressed contracts (either through the site or through foreclosures), stripping the points to sell through their rental program and then trying to list the stripped contracts.  They overestimated the demand for contracts that had no points for 2 years.  Yes, it means no dues need to be paid for awhile, but it's hard to sell a product that you can't use for a year or more.  Their other problem has been the pricing- and if you watch, they've been reducing a TON of these listings lately and some of them have been selling after 1-2 price reductions because they finally fall into a price range where someone is willing to pay for them.
> 
> I've also seen that site have more "re-listing" properties than any other- meaning parties agree on a price and then either don't sign contracts or the buyer pulls out of the deal before the 10 day waiting period is over.  I suspect, and I could be wrong, that some of that is buyer's remorse over the high prices and/or the buyer having found a better deal that they'd rather pursue.  Personally, I've bid on contracts through that site, but usually been told my bid is too low.  Twice now, they've come back to me a week or two later and asked if I was still interested in the contract because I guess my "low" bid was more attractive than they let on.  Unfortunately for them, I'd moved onto other contracts both times.


This is really insightful and a good observation!


----------



## Firework

Firework---$145-$4526-25-AKV-Sep-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 7/20

Still waiting!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Genie's not for us.  We'll ignore it and do what we want not what WDW wants us to do.  Newbies will never smell the roses - sad.  I feel for those kids not seeing and experiencing the tiny details all over the park.

We'll keep DVC and end up using it as a nice place to spend January...  We closed on our SSR 50 OCT today so my post isn't totally off base.


----------



## andyc83

Seems like not much movement this week in the ROFR world.


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> Seems like not much movement this week in the ROFR world.


I know! I was hoping we might start seeing decisions on July 20-25 range but radio silence the last couple of days!


----------



## jbreen2010

Ginamarie said:


> I know! I was hoping we might start seeing decisions on July 20-25 range but radio silence the last couple of days!



here’s to hoping Monday the floodgates open.


----------



## andyc83

Ginamarie said:


> I know! I was hoping we might start seeing decisions on July 20-25 range but radio silence the last couple of days!


Yup, I’m a 7/30 so  next week.


----------



## Tiberella626

stlrod said:


> Back for more Riviera...
> 
> $140-$31,990-210-RIV-Dec-210/20-440/21-210/22-sent 8/18 (2020 points are banked from 2019 and very likely unusable by time of closing)


With the rate at which people are canceling trips you may get lucky with a last minute trip.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 51: The title company hasn’t heard anything, my broker is on vacation, her associate hasn’t heard anything, they checked and all the paperwork from the seller is in. We are just waiting on Disney. We’re all in a terrible limbo, animated suspension, if you will. I am unbelievably ready to move forward, I just need a direction. 
In the meantime, I will console myself some more with home improvements and start stockpiling Halloween decorations. Maybe I will know what the decision is by Halloween , maybe not


----------



## jbreen2010

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 51: The title company hasn’t heard anything, my broker is on vacation, her associate hasn’t heard anything, they checked and all the paperwork from the seller is in. We are just waiting on Disney. We’re all in a terrible limbo, animated suspension, if you will. I am unbelievably ready to move forward, I just need a direction.
> In the meantime, I will console myself some more with home improvements and start stockpiling Halloween decorations. Maybe I will know what the decision is by Halloween , maybe not



I get it! I waited 60 days for ROFR last year. If you don’t hear anything early next week I would call the broker repeatedly and tell them someone needs to talk to Terri Schultz. It’s terrible when these fall through the cracks. In my head it’s like a “good” deal and Disney is holding onto it because they’re just not sure - that’s my opinion.  I wish someone would propose at the condo association that there is a 30-day hard and fast rule for ROFR on the part of Disney….if they don’t want it within a month they should have to issue estoppel and move on.

also the part that helped me was that we hit the closing date set forth in the contract - and legally Disney can’t keep holding the process up past closing date - so on my closing day I emailed title and broker and said someone reach out to someone because today is closing day and according to Disney’s agreements hey have effectively waived. But now for some reason brokers are pushing that date out even further - the one that I am submitting this week they are setting a date about 75 days out.

good luck!!!


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> I get it! I waited 60 days for ROFR last year. If you don’t hear anything early next week I would call the broker repeatedly and tell them someone needs to talk to Terri Schultz. It’s terrible when these fall through the cracks. In my head it’s like a “good” deal and Disney is holding onto it because they’re just not sure - that’s my opinion.  I wish someone would propose at the condo association that there is a 30-day hard and fast rule for ROFR on the part of Disney….if they don’t want it within a month they should have to issue estoppel and move on.
> 
> also the part that helped me was that we hit the closing date set forth in the contract - and legally Disney can’t keep holding the process up past closing date - so on my closing day I emailed title and broker and said someone reach out to someone because today is closing day and according to Disney’s agreements hey have effectively waived. But now for some reason brokers are pushing that date out even further - the one that I am submitting this week they are setting a date about 75 days out.
> 
> good luck!!!



Just for others. Terri is in charge of DVC.  That is not the division that deals with ROFR. It’s DVD and that is who someone would want to reach out to in regards to These decisions.


----------



## jbreen2010

Sandisw said:


> Just for others. Terri is in charge of DVC.  That is not the division that deals with ROFR. It’s DVD and that is who someone would want to reach out to in regards to These decisions.



Got it - that makes sense.  @Jen0718 don’t reach out to Terri…that one is my mistake…I assumed Terri oversaw it all.  Fingers are crossed for you that you hear something soon!!


----------



## Jen0718

jbreen2010 said:


> I get it! I waited 60 days for ROFR last year. If you don’t hear anything early next week I would call the broker repeatedly and tell them someone needs to talk to Terri Schultz. It’s terrible when these fall through the cracks. In my head it’s like a “good” deal and Disney is holding onto it because they’re just not sure - that’s my opinion.  I wish someone would propose at the condo association that there is a 30-day hard and fast rule for ROFR on the part of Disney….if they don’t want it within a month they should have to issue estoppel and move on.
> 
> also the part that helped me was that we hit the closing date set forth in the contract - and legally Disney can’t keep holding the process up past closing date - so on my closing day I emailed title and broker and said someone reach out to someone because today is closing day and according to Disney’s agreements hey have effectively waived. But now for some reason brokers are pushing that date out even further - the one that I am submitting this week they are setting a date about 75 days out.
> 
> good luck!!!


My closing date  is 12/13/2021. Delayed closings are usually due to an existing reservation on the account that must be completed before transfer of Title and points.


----------



## stlrod

Tiberella626 said:


> With the rate at which people are canceling trips you may get lucky with a last minute trip.
> [/



Yeah, but at the rate at which DVC is deciding on ROFR and loading points, I may not.  lol  I wasn't counting on those 2019 banked points and I don't think the seller was either.  I am at a loss though to explain why the sellers not only appear to have never used the contract they just didn't rent or do something with those 210 points from 2019 and sell it 12/1.


----------



## starfrenzy

Ginamarie said:


> I mean I have to scratch my head at a lot of the pricing right now.
> 
> I don’t understand why people would pay some of these high prices. SSR at $169 is just silly.


Hopefully with the large number of contracts up for sale now, and with how long they are lingering, prices will start coming back down a bit. Yes, I want the contract I have to grow in value but I still want to be able to buy MORE at a reasonable price. 



Ginamarie said:


> Part of this is that they used this business model of buying some distressed contracts (either through the site or through foreclosures), stripping the points to sell through their rental program and then trying to list the stripped contracts.


I had suspected that's what they were up to this summer when I saw nothing for AKL but stripped contracts on some days.


----------



## ajiuo

DVChris said:


> First time buyer here on two contracts and we are waiting to hear back on ROFR.
> 
> With the news of Genie+ and LL combined with loss of ME, magic bands, etc, I'm starting to read a lot of comments from members thinking about selling some or all of their points, and comments that some have already reached out to their broker to list for sale. In a quick glance this morning, there seems to be an uptick in listings across broker sites in the last day or two.
> 
> Is anyone else concerned about how far prices will drop if more and more members decide to sell? I'm wondering if we should cut our losses/deposits to see how this shakes out. Would love to hear thoughts from folks in the same boat



I’m waiting on ROFR (AKV 160@140$) if it passes I plan on keeping it at least long enough to take my trip next year. If I feel that Bob Chapeks money grab has negativity impacted my experience in any significant way, then I will sell after the trip. If I’m still happy with the experience, then I’ll hang on to it. Based on everything so far, I don’t have high hopes.

What I really find disgusting is how just a couple of weeks ago Disney came out accusing Scarlett Johansson of being greedy and insensitive to the global pandemic… and then they go and pull this. Disney clearly used the pandemic as a huge money grab. It’s kind of sickening and has darkened my perception of the company as a whole.

I really wish Bob Chapek would be removed as CEO. Eisner and Iger weren’t perfect… but at least they both started out pretty well and did a lot of good things. Bob Chapek hasn’t done anything positive and has been a bad CEO from the get go.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I will try to get to the weekly update next weekend, but will be at WDW...so no promises . And hey, maybe by after Labour Day, @*Jen0718 *will be a licensed plumber, electrician, and Yogi!


----------



## gskywalker

So with all these ridiculous asking prices that have been posted, I said to my wife today, let's ask for $180 pp for our AUL contract that I bought for $70 pp in Apr and see if someone comes close to the asking price.  Could make a profit of 20k for a few months.  She wants her points though.....bad wife!!!!!!


----------



## Jen0718

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I will try to get to the weekly update next weekend, but will be at WDW...so no promises . And hey, maybe by after Labour Day, @*Jen0718 *will be a licensed plumber, electrician, and Yogi!


I don’t know about the Yogi part but I got the range, dishwasher and the water line to the fridge down pretty good.  I think Labor Day is a very optimistic goal at this point.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> So all these ridiculous asking prices have been posted.  I said to my wife today.  Let's ask for $180 pp for our AUL contract that I bought for $70 pp in Apr and see if someone is close to asking price.  Could make a profit of 25 to 30 k for a few months.  She wants her points though.....


You know, there’s one Aulani contract out there asking $160, and that would represent a pretty good profit too. But then if you wanted to buy the equivalent amount of points at an Orlando resort for the 11 month window, you’d have to give some of those profits back, though you’d save long term on the cheaper dues for the life of the contract. I’m sure you’ve thought of this, have you considered crunching the numbers?


----------



## jbreen2010

HAPPY MONDAY!
I’m back to waiting for ROFR for another contract - can I please be added to the list.  

Here are the details:

Jbreen2010---$185-$29602-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 144/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/23


----------



## DuffyTheDisneyBear

DuffyTheDisneyBear---$180-$28900-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 165/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/23

Let’s start the week right! First DVC, pretty excited!


----------



## Jersey Dis

(Jersey Dis---$165-$17255-100-CCV@WL-Oct-100/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 5/27 passed 6/16) from prior thread

Update: So we lucked out and were able to rent out the 100 2019 banked points that needed to be used by September 30th. Factoring that in reduced our purchase price to about $150 a point or covers the cost of our park tickets for our 2022 trip.


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> You know, there’s one Aulani contract out there asking $160, and that would represent a pretty good profit too. But then if you wanted to buy the equivalent amount of points at an Orlando resort for the 11 month window, you’d have to give some of those profits back, though you’d save long term on the cheaper dues for the life of the contract. I’m sure you’ve thought of this, have you considered crunching the numbers?



The problem with the profit is that I am in Canada so they withold 15% automatically, then more for Hawaii(So I have heard) that I would have to pay someone to fight to get back for me.  I would make a good profit percentage-wise either way but in terms of the effort required and the profit, its not worth it.  When I bought it, I bought it to keep till I die. 

With all of the cuts made to WDW it's likely we will go less frequently than we have in the past.  Plus actually, our dues wouldn't drop that much if we bought a different contract as I likely would buy AKV.  We go Sunday to BLT.  If we love it there, then our dues would drop a fair bit but otherwise it wouldn't be a big difference, plus we get more years with AUL.  While I keep an eye out, prices have risen so much and so many cuts have happened that increase the price of our trips(Magical Express, Magic Bands, Genie, etc) that we very likely won't buy anymore DVC points.  Despite us being a Disney freak family, Disney's cuts have managed to kill our excitement and desire to go regularly to WDW.  Before Covid we did 10 trips in a year from Toronto to WDW and as soon as this next 12 months is up and our AP's aren't around, we will likely only go once every year or 2 with our DVC points and instead go to the Caribbean.


----------



## Ginamarie

DuffyTheDisneyBear said:


> DuffyTheDisneyBear---$180-$28900-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 165/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/23
> 
> Let’s start the week right! First DVC, pretty excited!


Congrats!  I'm hoping we see a bunch more passes today.   Come on DVC!


----------



## Sunnyore

Back again cuz well, addonitis 

Sunnyore---$180-$9840-50-BLT-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/23

I know not a great deal but it’s a small contract. I’m ok with it because I still save over $3k compared to buying direct. Also I won’t worry about it not passing ROFR. Most of you guys probably know this already but I haven’t been a DVC even a year yet so I learned from this contract that firm prices can always be negotiated. Closing costs have variable prices depending on title company, so I saved an extra $70 by choosing the cheaper one. Also they don’t change the prices on the website when contracts are accepted so at least for me, I thought all these “firm” small contracts are sold at asking price, and now I know it’s not always true. Here’s to another 4-6 weeks waiting game!


----------



## Hopfather28

Every once in a while I'll pop in the ROFR thread to see where prices are at and decide if I want to add on. 15 months ago I bought 275 Poly at 120 a point which was a ridiculously cheap deal. So forgive me for having sticker shock at the current prices. I want another 100 points but damned if I'll pay what the going rate is for some of these resorts.


----------



## andyc83

Hopfather28 said:


> Every once in a while I'll pop in the ROFR thread to see where prices are at and decide if I want to add on. 15 months ago I bought 275 Poly at 120 a point which was a ridiculously cheap deal. So forgive me for having sticker shock at the current prices. I want another 100 points but damned if I'll pay what the going rate is for some of these resorts.


They have definitely risen.  I paid $128 for BLT last year.  And had a $127 AKV taken back by ROFR a couple weeks ago.  Ha!


----------



## Ginamarie

Hopfather28 said:


> Every once in a while I'll pop in the ROFR thread to see where prices are at and decide if I want to add on. 15 months ago I bought 275 Poly at 120 a point which was a ridiculously cheap deal. So forgive me for having sticker shock at the current prices. I want another 100 points but damned if I'll pay what the going rate is for some of these resorts.


I hear you!  We bought AKV at $106/point at the end of last year, and we're adding on more AKV right now at $135/point!  If I didn't feel like I really needed the points for upcoming trips, I would have kept waiting.  I hate where some of the pricing is right now.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Hopfather28 said:


> Every once in a while I'll pop in the ROFR thread to see where prices are at and decide if I want to add on. 15 months ago I bought 275 Poly at 120 a point which was a ridiculously cheap deal. So forgive me for having sticker shock at the current prices. I want another 100 points but damned if I'll pay what the going rate is for some of these resorts.


It really is amazing. I closed on a small SSR contract at $105 a point almost exactly a year ago. Fast forward 12 months and I just received the proceeds after selling it at $163 a point. I wish I took more advantage of buying low and selling high but didn’t have that in mind when I purchased last year.
There are still deals to be had it just takes patience and luck. I’m hoping my 50 point BLT clears this wk at $160!

I know you are all probably tired of me saying this but broker is so important too!


----------



## softballmom3

We have a 7/30 submittal for ROFR.  I had to email my broker regarding something and in their response they said with Disney's turn around they expected to hear this week or more likely next week on their decision.  This is what I figured and I was asking about something else.  They just volunteered that info.  I would LOVE to hear this week but don't really expect it.  Fingers and toes crossed everyone!


----------



## andyc83

softballmom3 said:


> We have a 7/30 submittal for ROFR.  I had to email my broker regarding something and in their response they said with Disney's turn around they expected to hear this week or more likely next week on their decision.  This is what I figured and I was asking about something else.  They just volunteered that info.  I would LOVE to hear this week but don't really expect it.  Fingers and toes crossed everyone!


I'm 7/30 submittal as well hoping for this week


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> I'm 7/30 submittal as well hoping for this week


We've made it to 7/20 at least.
My broker emailed me on Friday and said we're about halfway to the decision.  I'm an 8/4 submittal, so I'm thinking I have another two weeks (or a little more than that) to go.  I think it's really likely that everything will happen when I'm in FL at this point, which may slow things down some.


----------



## andyc83

Ginamarie said:


> We've made it to 7/20 at least.
> My broker emailed me on Friday and said we're about halfway to the decision.  I'm an 8/4 submittal, so I'm thinking I have another two weeks (or a little more than that) to go.  I think it's really likely that everything will happen when I'm in FL at this point, which may slow things down some.


There was at least one 7/23 last week, if not two!

Edit: Two, 1 SSR was taken, 1 AUL passed.  Both sent 7/23.


----------



## softballmom3

Ginamarie said:


> We've made it to 7/20 at least.
> My broker emailed me on Friday and said we're about halfway to the decision.  I'm an 8/4 submittal, so I'm thinking I have another two weeks (or a little more than that) to go.  I think it's really likely that everything will happen when I'm in FL at this point, which may slow things down some.



I saw on a FB group- can't remember which one someone with a 7/25 has an answer. It was ROFR'd though. I don't mind waiting


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Days 52, 53 &54: They still have my money  That’s it, that’s all I got.


----------



## ajiuo

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Days 52, 53 &54: They still have my money  That’s it, that’s all I got.



I had another thread about longest and shortest ROFR times. So far the longest time that someone posted was 67 days… maybe you will be able to beat that? Haha… hope not for your sake though… that’s a long time. Can’t they get a hold of somebody and find out what’s going on. I wonder if your paperwork got buried or something.


----------



## Jen0718

ajiuo said:


> I had another thread about longest and shortest ROFR times. So far the longest time that someone posted was 67 days… maybe you will be able to beat that? Haha… hope not for your sake though… that’s a long time. Can’t they get a hold of somebody and find out what’s going on. I wonder if your paperwork got buried or something.


No, paperwork isn’t buried, there was a situation with the seller needing to provide extra documentation. It’s all been provided and we’re just waiting on Disney.


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

Dreaming of DVC---$124-$42160-340-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 340/22- sent 8/09


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

Hopfather28 said:


> Every once in a while I'll pop in the ROFR thread to see where prices are at and decide if I want to add on. 15 months ago I bought 275 Poly at 120 a point which was a ridiculously cheap deal. So forgive me for having sticker shock at the current prices. I want another 100 points but damned if I'll pay what the going rate is for some of these resorts.


I remember we bought around the same time, you seemed to be the lowest price back in June 2020 when I was buying.  I felt a little guilty about paying 129 pp for a 250 pt PVB contract that was almost loaded back then.  I don’t feel that way anymore


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$170-$39624-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 252/21, 220/22-Prorated 21- 80 bank- sent 8/12


----------



## DKZB

DKZB said:


> DKZB---$170-$39624-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 252/21, 220/22-Prorated 21- 80 bank- sent 8/11



I only found this forum after I put in my offer. Based on where these have been trading in the last 4 months, I am a bit nervous it will get taken. Oh Well, we will see what happens!

Does anybody have the full data set back to 2013 in excel/csv/google sheets format?


----------



## softballmom3

Anyone else anxiously checking their email even though you just KNOW you won't find out today!!!!  Yep that's me.

I just want to start seeing some passes or any movement on here!


----------



## DKZB

softballmom3 said:


> Anyone else anxiously checking their email even though you just KNOW you won't find out today!!!!  Yep that's me.
> 
> I just want to start seeing some passes or any movement on here!



I pulled the VGF data from 1/1 to date
15.79% - 10-20 days
28.95% - 20-21 days
36.84% - 22-28 days
18.42% - Over 30 Days

They also seem to cluster with the 2 most common being 20-21 days (28.95%) and 26 days (15.79%)

Looks like if you are in the 21-28 day window, there is a good chance it is any day now


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"I'm History! No, I'm Mythology! Nah, I Don't Care What I Am. I'm Free!" - Genie ("Aladdin")


In light of all the "Genie" news over the last days we just had to work him into our ROFR email as we say congratulations to the 49 new families on their DVC purchases, all ROFR's waived so far this week!  THANK YOU for all your continued support here at the DVC Resale Market - stay safe & magical everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





SHEETS
CICCARELLO
FAMIGLIETTI
SIMMONS
O'DELL
SUTER
NICOLSON
GAVULA
KAUPPINEN
RABERGE
DAWSON
JOHNSON
TREADAWAY
ROSE
FIORITO
SHROFF
HASTON
PITALUA
ALKHALIFA
CHIN
BEGLEY
NELSON
GARRY
BUNGARD
MARTINEZ
LAFOREST
ACCIPITER
LEU
WYLIE
MARINA
DAVIS
DABISH
JOHNSON
MYSZA
HURLEY
LARKIN
ZIMBARDO
GRANT
HALLMAN
KUCH
KREISCHER
ROELL
WONG
FARMER
LAWRENCE
POBLOCKI
CASSADY
ROGERS
PERI


----------



## Belle53

Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/26, passed 6/16

I backed out of this contract. It's 3 months later and I still have no closing documents. This has been a complete waste of my time. It looks like Fidelity relisted this. Just a heads up to anyone who makes an offer on this, don't expect to close anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> I pulled the data from 1/1 to date
> 15.79% - 10-20 days
> 28.95% - 20-21 days
> 36.84% - 22-28 days
> 18.42% - Over 30 Days
> 
> They also seem to cluster with the 2 most common being 20-21 days (28.95%) and 26 days (15.79%)
> 
> Looks like if you are in the 21-28 day window, there is a good chance it is any day now


I'm at 20 days now.
20 what seem like LONG days.


----------



## Theta

Belle53 said:


> Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/26, passed 6/16
> 
> I backed out of this contract. It's 3 months later and I still have no closing documents. This has been a complete waste of my time. It looks like Fidelity relisted this. Just a heads up to anyone who makes an offer on this, don't expect to close anytime soon, if ever.



Omgosh, so sorry about this one.  Looked like a great contract.  

What were they telling you the delay was about?

Did you get back your entire deposit?


----------



## Chia1974

Belle53 said:


> Belle53---$120-$14515-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 5/26, passed 6/16
> 
> I backed out of this contract. It's 3 months later and I still have no closing documents. This has been a complete waste of my time. It looks like Fidelity relisted this. Just a heads up to anyone who makes an offer on this, don't expect to close anytime soon, if ever.


I literally just looked at the listing. At $113, it’s guaranteed to be ROFR’D. I don’t need points now but I can’t stand dragging.


----------



## Belle53

Theta said:


> Omgosh, so sorry about this one.  Looked like a great contract.
> 
> What were they telling you the delay was about?
> 
> Did you get back your entire deposit?




The title company refunded it today.
Fidelity said the sellers are very ill. The county website shows a deed transfer within the past week so the sellers closed recently on another contract. For whatever reason, the sellers couldn't send in closing documents for my contract. I am more upset with Fidelity because of the lack of communication. Two months after passing ROFR,  I kept getting the run around about my closing documents. The title company said they couldn't send them because they were still clearing the title. Two different reasons on why they weren't sent out. I refuse to waste anymore time.


----------



## Jen0718

Belle53 said:


> The title company refunded it today.
> Fidelity said the sellers are very ill. The county website shows a deed transfer within the past week so the sellers closed recently on another contract. For whatever reason, the sellers couldn't send in closing documents for my contract. I am more upset with Fidelity because of the lack of communication. Two months after passing ROFR,  I kept getting the run around about my closing documents. The title company said they couldn't send them because they were still clearing the title. Two different reasons on why they weren't sent out. I refuse to waste anymore time.


I get it, I truly do. I am so sorry that you had to deal with all of this. I truly hope you find the most amazing deal and it all goes smoothly.


----------



## mrsdoubie

First time poster 2nd offer on a contract  ---$113-$16950-150-OKW-March-0/20, 0/21, 86/22- sent 8/05

Hopefully I did this correctly!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

All quiet on the ROFR front today!


----------



## princesscinderella

mrsdoubie said:


> First time poster 2nd offer on a contract  ---$113-$16950-150-OKW-March-0/20, 0/21, 86/22- sent 8/05
> 
> Hopefully I did this correctly!


You need to use the link on the first post of this thread to have the information formatted so it can later be used for data collection.  It’s a separate website that will generate the correct format after you put in all the data, then you copy and paste it here in the ROFR thread.


----------



## 1eyedpirate

1eyedpirate---$130-$16836-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26

Still Waiting


----------



## WillyB

1eyedpirate said:


> 1eyedpirate---$130-$16836-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26
> 
> Still Waiting


My AKV was sent on 7/23 so hopefully we both hear this week. Mine was $135 PP for 100 point loaded.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I’m a 7/25 BLT some waiting like you . Here’s to hoping we here this week!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

1eyedpirate said:


> 1eyedpirate---$130-$16836-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26
> 
> Still Waiting





WillyB said:


> My AKV was sent on 7/23 so hopefully we both hear this week. Mine was $135 PP for 100 point loaded.



I’m a 7/25 BLT. Here’s to hoping we hear this week!


----------



## Ginamarie

WillyB said:


> My AKV was sent on 7/23 so hopefully we both hear this week. Mine was $135 PP for 100 point loaded.


We have the same price point for loaded AKV but I'm a later date- hoping to use yours as an indicator of success!


----------



## Phelpsap

Ours was sent 6/30. The title company took out the deposit on 7/7. We had a great current price for SSR 300 Points at $119.
Feels like Disney is holding onto the decision until they can find a buyer.
Any word at this point would be welcomed


----------



## Ginamarie

Ok- DVC Resale Market just listed a 50 point SSR at $195/point.

either that’s a typo or someone is losing their mind.

ETA: it’s a typo- actually a BLT contract (still overpriced but my faith in humanity is restored for now)


----------



## Sunnyore

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- DVC Resale Market just listed a 50 point SSR at $195/point.
> 
> either that’s a typo or someone is losing their mind.
> 
> ETA: it’s a typo- actually a BLT contract (still overpriced but my faith in humanity is restored for now)



But I’m itching to know just how many of those small BLT contracts are sold at or close to that price. That website makes it look like many are sold.


----------



## mrsdoubie

2nd times a charm 



MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Sunnyore said:


> But I’m itching to know just how many of those small BLT contracts are sold at or close to that price. That website makes it look like many are sold.


I inquired on a few in the past few months and of course was told they were all “firm” only. Some were out there 30+ days and stripped but still no nibble on any reduction. I actually lost my sanity for a moment and almost put a FP offer on a 35 pointer a little over a month ago at $199 a point but took a breath and realized how insane/impatient I was getting. I’m sure glad I didnt pull the trigger. I’d be very curious too to see how many they sell at/close to those “firm” listings.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Ginamarie said:


> Ok- DVC Resale Market just listed a 50 point SSR at $195/point.
> 
> either that’s a typo or someone is losing their mind.
> 
> ETA: it’s a typo- actually a BLT contract (still overpriced but my faith in humanity is restored for now)


I practically came out of the chair I'm sitting in when read the first sentence. Glad that it was a typo because that would've been an unfathomable jump in price.


----------



## Lokie75

Lokie75---$161-$13201-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/23 

Second contract 3 weeks after closing on first.  Addonitis is a real disease.  I wonder if there's a 12 step program...


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 55: Nothing, no news at all. Still waiting, still checking email and bank account multiple times per day. I will be glad when it’s all over, the wait that is. On the plus side, I believe I may be in the running for the longest wait on ROFR. So I guess that’s a consolation prize.


----------



## Jen0718

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 55: Nothing, no news at all. Still waiting, still checking email and bank account multiple times per day. I will be glad when it’s all over, the wait that is. On the plus side, I believe I may be in the running for the longest wait on ROFR. So I guess that’s a consolation prize.


----------



## MBland54

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 55: Nothing, no news at all. Still waiting, still checking email and bank account multiple times per day. I will be glad when it’s all over, the wait that is. On the plus side, I believe I may be in the running for the longest wait on ROFR. So I guess that’s a consolation prize.


I hesitate to even bring this up... today while checking on a 2nd contract - 7/7 RIV - still in ROFR, I was informed by the Broker that they once had a 97 day ROFR. ...97 days...
I wasn't certain if I was to take solace in that news or view it as a threat. Either way, you - my friend in waiting - are not alone on this wistful Tuesday evening. Best wishes.


----------



## Jen0718

MBland54 said:


> I hesitate to even bring this up... today while checking on a 2nd contract - 7/7 RIV - still in ROFR, I was informed by the Broker that they once had a 97 day ROFR. ...97 days...
> I wasn't certain if I was to take solace in that news or view it as a threat. Either way, you - my friend in waiting - are not alone on this wistful Tuesday evening. Best wishes.


I don’t think I can do 97 days of “not knowing”. I was going off of an earlier post that someone said 67 days was the longest they knew of. I am “semi okay?”with surpassing that number since it’s only 12 days away (I would much prefer not to surpass it though). 97 is a lot of days


----------



## Rush

I have to believe the lack of ROFR decisions is Disney’s attempt to slow the flow of contracts coming in until they have a chance to catch up processing new and transfer deeds from the closure. I know you probably aren’t paying attention to closing threads yet, but as of last Thursday they started processing deeds recorded on July 26th, and just today they started processing deeds recorded on the 27th. I’m not the best at math, but that pace only gets you further and further behind unless they slow the incoming deeds.

So Jen, call it bad timing on top of bad luck. Hopefully you’ll hear something soon!


----------



## mariam1

mariam1---$110-$48270-400-AUL-Jun-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/24

we passed ...Yahhhhh

These are 2 contracts for 200 points each under one title and one closing!
Everyone on this board has been amazing, I learned so much from you ALL!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Jen0718

mariam1 said:


> mariam1---$110-$48270-400-AUL-Jun-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/24
> 
> we passed ...Yahhhhh
> 
> These are 2 contracts for 200 points each under one title and one closing!
> Everyone on this board has been amazing, I learned so much from you ALL!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Chia1974

I’m not a huge fan of Riviera because of skyliner. However I do like the rooms they offer in a smallish resort. I’ve been looking and not seeing any small contact needles to say in my October UY. Im thinking about buying 50 points direct at the end of September. This way I’d get 2020 points and only pay dues for 4 month. What do you guys think about this VS VGF2?  I know addonitis is bad!


----------



## masupo

Chia1974 said:


> I’m not a huge fan of Riviera because of skyliner. However I do like the rooms they offer in a smallish resort. I’ve been looking and not seeing any small contact needles to say in my October UY. Im thinking about buying 50 points direct at the end of September. This way I’d get 2020 points and only pay dues for 4 month. What do you guys think about this VS VGF2?  I know addonitis is bad!



I love RIV - that's where my direct points are. The rooms are beautiful and I also like the footprint and tall building style. The food options are great.

RIV's resale restrictions can give one pause, but on a small contract, that has less impact hopefully.

VGF2 also sounds good, but there's rumors the  new "resort studios" will not have a sink in the kitchenette and possibly will not have the split bathroom with two showers. Hopefully the rumors are incorrect.

I love having two showers in a studio like RIV, VGF and Poly. If VGF2 doesn't have that, I feel it could put even more pressure on booking the older style studios.

This is a long way to say - I'd wait for the VGF2  details then make your decision. Either option will probably be great. Hopefully they make an announcement soon, so you can make your choice by the end of Sept and possibly benefit from the 2020 RIV points.

I know addonitis is a torturous addiction. We are here for you in your time of temptation!


----------



## Chia1974

masupo said:


> I love RIV - that's where my direct points are. The rooms are beautiful and I also like the footprint and tall building style. The food options are great.
> 
> RIV's resale restrictions can give one pause, but on a small contract, that has less impact hopefully.
> 
> VGF2 also sounds good, but there's rumors the  new "resort studios" will not have a sink in the kitchenette and possibly will not have the split bathroom with two showers. Hopefully the rumors are incorrect.
> 
> I love having two showers in a studio like RIV, VGF and Poly. If VGF2 doesn't have that, I feel it could put even more pressure on booking the older style studios.
> 
> This is a long way to say - I'd wait for the VGF2  details then make your decision. Either option will probably be great. Hopefully they make an announcement soon, so you can make your choice by the end of Sept and possibly benefit from the 2020 RIV points.
> 
> I know addonitis is a torturous addiction. We are here for you in your time of temptation!


I like RIV but not where it’s at. The location is a huge disadvantage for me. The value per point is great but the high dues worry some. Yes the resale restrictions are huge disadvantages too. Skyliner is down a lot especially in the summer that’s why I am not a huge fan. I wish they had built RIV where they built the Swan Reserve.

I’m like you, loved the split bathroom situation and the size of the rooms. I’m mainly looking to book the studio at RIV with my points. For One-two bedroom I absolutely love BLT, again with an extra bathroom and of course its location. I own most of my points there, both direct and resale.

VGF2 is tempting but the points chart is higher than RIV for studios. Second, I already own enough points at a monorail resort. I love Epcot area I have a small BWV and really consider buying RIV. I’ll stay at RIV for the first time next week and we’ll see.

Addonitis is so real!


----------



## macman123

macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs

I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!


----------



## Missa1227

Taken by Disney 

Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, taken 8/24


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sorry to hear that Missa1227...they got me too.

ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25

I'm going to cool my jets for awhile--hoping for a little market dip.


----------



## Sandisw

Sunnyore said:


> But I’m itching to know just how many of those small BLT contracts are sold at or close to that price. That website makes it look like many are sold.



I sold my 100 point BLT contract in about 4 hours at $189.


----------



## Sandisw

Chia1974 said:


> I like RIV but not where it’s at. The location is a huge disadvantage for me. The value per point is great but the high dues worry some. Yes the resale restrictions are huge disadvantages too. Skyliner is down a lot especially in the summer that’s why I am not a huge fan. I wish they had built RIV where they built the Swan Reserve.
> 
> I’m like you, loved the split bathroom situation and the size of the rooms. I’m mainly looking to book the studio at RIV with my points. For One-two bedroom I absolutely love BLT, again with an extra bathroom and of course its location. I own most of my points there, both direct and resale.
> 
> VGF2 is tempting but the points chart is higher than RIV for studios. Second, I already own enough points at a monorail resort. I love Epcot area I have a small BWV and really consider buying RIV. I’ll stay at RIV for the first time next week and we’ll see.
> 
> Addonitis is so real!



I just love it and TBH, have been very luck because we neve once dealt with the Skyliner being down during my June and July trips (as well as in March).  We now have 300 points there..175 direct and 125 resale...so we are waiting to see the price at VGF for another 50 to 75.  If it is way out of line with RIV, we will add on direct at RIV.  

Keep us posted after your trip on if you buy!


----------



## Ginamarie

Sunnyore said:


> But I’m itching to know just how many of those small BLT contracts are sold at or close to that price. That website makes it look like many are sold.


I know that some of them sell, but I've already had the experience where the broker tells me- "it's firm, sorry" and a couple of weeks later, they're ready to take my "low" offer.
Some sellers are more interested in selling and some just want to sell if they can get a certain price.


----------



## sgricewich

Got me again. 2nd contract, 2nd ROFR.  

sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30, taken 8/25


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> I’m not a huge fan of Riviera because of skyliner. However I do like the rooms they offer in a smallish resort. I’ve been looking and not seeing any small contact needles to say in my October UY. Im thinking about buying 50 points direct at the end of September. This way I’d get 2020 points and only pay dues for 4 month. What do you guys think about this VS VGF2?  I know addonitis is bad!



If you're not a huge fan of Riviera, maybe that's not the way to go?
We love Riviera and we bought our direct points there, but I'm a big fan of the skyliner and really love the decor and the artwork and the layout.  I do think buying direct makes sense for a 50 point contract no matter where you pick!  We are using our 2020 points from the Rivera contract for a trip in January, and I can't wait!


----------



## Chia1974

Sandisw said:


> I just love it and TBH, have been very luck because we neve once dealt with the Skyliner being down during my June and July trips (as well as in March).  We now have 300 points there..175 direct and 125 resale...so we are waiting to see the price at VGF for another 50 to 75.  If it is way out of line with RIV, we will add on direct at RIV.
> 
> Keep us posted after your trip on if you buy!


We didn’t have problem with skyliner so much in January staying at AOA and April staying at BWV. However when we were staying at BCV in June skyliner  closures were constantly due to weather. We toured RIV and my 9 year old daughter was a huge fan of the resort lol.


----------



## LadybugsMum

macman123 said:


> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!



Riiiiggghhhttt....


----------



## The Jackal

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs
> 
> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!


Macman123. This has to be one of the worst cases of Addonitis the Disboards has ever seen. From 0-2995 points in seems like a couple months. I hope that when you finally get to travel here to the US your trip is fantastic.  We have lived pretty much all the resorts we have stayed at.


----------



## ajiuo

Missa1227 said:


> Taken by Disney
> 
> Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, taken 8/24





ABE4DISNEY said:


> Sorry to hear that Missa1227...they got me too.
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25
> 
> I'm going to cool my jets for awhile--hoping for a little market dip.





sgricewich said:


> Got me again. 2nd contract, 2nd ROFR.
> 
> sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30, taken 8/25





Sorry to you guys.  looks like another wave.

7/30 & 8/4… mine was on 7/29 . Now I’m starting to get nervous even though I’m not at a super low price.


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> Sorry to you guys.  looks like another wave.
> 
> 7/30 & 8/4… mine was on 7/29 . Now I’m starting to get nervous even though I’m not at a super low price.


Mine was 7/30.  Hoping we hear soon!  Sorry for you guys to hear the bad news.


----------



## softballmom3

andyc83 said:


> Mine was 7/30.  Hoping we hear soon!  Sorry for you guys to hear the bad news.


Ditto!  I'm a 7/30 also.  I'm over here like please don't take a second one.......................


----------



## Ginamarie

All taken today- I'm hiding in a corner now!


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> I literally just looked at the listing. At $113, it’s guaranteed to be ROFR’D. I don’t need points now but I can’t stand dragging.


Same, the odd $pp ones always seem to stick out.


ABE4DISNEY said:


> Sorry to hear that Missa1227...they got me too.
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25
> 
> I'm going to cool my jets for awhile--hoping for a little market dip.


That sucks, not looking good for me, have a similar listing going thru ROFR right now at that price point, I better start looking for plan B!


----------



## Ginamarie

pianomanzano said:


> Same, the odd $pp ones always seem to stick out.
> 
> That sucks, not looking good for me, have a similar listing going thru ROFR right now at that price point, I better start looking for plan B!


I'm always looking for plan B/C/D


----------



## 1eyedpirate

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m a 7/25 BLT. Here’s to hoping we hear this week!


1eyedpirate---$130-$16838-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26, passed 8/25

*Passed this morning!* 
(PS: I have already posted all of this according to the instructions in the first post. I'm just letting some people know)


----------



## andyc83

1eyedpirate said:


> 1eyedpirate---$130-$16838-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26, passed 8/25
> 
> *Passed this morning!*
> (PS: I have already posted all of this according to the instructions in the first post. I'm just letting some people know)


Yay, this gives me hope!  Mine will be a little overpaid, but I'll take it for the long-haul!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I already knew the answer but emailed fidelity about my 7/25…Canned response “


> ​
> ​
> ​
> It generally takes approximately *30 to 45 days* for Disney Vacation Club to deliver their notification, so please be patient during this process.
> We will advise you as soon as we receive the Right of First Refusal decision​


Also, I feel like I should know this already having recently closed on a different contract but I’ve had zero contact with the title company. all I received was a receipt for my deposit. I know they really don’t get more involved until/if it passes and they receive estoppel but isn’t it customary for them to reach out and tell to they opened escrow and provide a contact who is handling the file? I maybe wrong but the communication on the other one with Jeffrey Sweet was great and on this one I’m using mason for the first time so I don’t honestly know what to expect after reading mixed reviews. Maybe escrow communication happens after?


----------



## macman123

The Jackal said:


> Macman123. This has to be one of the worst cases of Addonitis the Disboards has ever seen. From 0-2995 points in seems like a couple months. I hope that when you finally get to travel here to the US your trip is fantastic.  We have lived pretty much all the resorts we have stayed at.



Thank you. I hope so too. I cant believe in 12 months I went from zero to hero


----------



## Adg0428

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m a 7/25 BLT some waiting like you . Here’s to hoping we here this week!


What was your price?


----------



## andyc83

macman123 said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. I cant believe in 12 months I went from zero to hero


That's insane.  You are my hero!    ha!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Adg0428 said:


> What was your price?


$160


----------



## Cleeevus

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs
> 
> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!


Couldn't find 5 more points to make it an even 3,000?  Congrats! We will all be looking for your update when you finally get to use those points.


----------



## WillyB

WillyB---$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23 passed 8/25

sorry for those with bad news today, but I know at least one person was waiting on a contract very similar to Mine so let’s  hope for more good news.


----------



## andyc83

WillyB said:


> WillyB---$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23 passed 8/25
> 
> sorry for those with bad news today, but I know at least one person was waiting on a contract very similar to Mine so let’s  hope for more good news.


yay!  grats!


----------



## Kitty-chan

kitty-chan---$176-$18162-100-BCV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 7/16, passed 8/24

Honestly I'm a little embarrassed to have paid so much per point, given what I've seen in other threads . . . but I figure I'll share the info in case it's helpful!


----------



## andyc83

Kitty-chan said:


> kitty-chan---$176-$18162-100-BCV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> Honestly I'm a little embarrassed to have paid so much per point, given what I've seen in other threads . . . but I figure I'll share the info in case it's helpful!


As long as you are happy with it, nothing to be embarrassed about.  Congraulations!


----------



## Kitty-chan

andyc83 said:


> As long as you are happy with it, nothing to be embarrassed about.  Congraulations!


Thanks! Who knows, maybe the person I'm buying it from will read this post and be glad they got a good price for their points!


----------



## Adg0428

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> $160


Did you have to make an offer or that was asking? I’m in the market for our first DVC and looking at BLT


----------



## LilyJC

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Also, I feel like I should know this already having recently closed on a different contract but I’ve had zero contact with the title company. all I received was a receipt for my deposit.



On my last contract with fidelity a few weeks ago, the first time I heard from Cammy, with Mason Title, was to let me know I passed ROFR. I also just received a deposit receipt at the beginning. Everything moved very smoothly, so I’m sure you don’t have anything to worry about on that end. Mason (using Cammy) is my #1 choice!


----------



## WillyB

LilyJC said:


> On my last contract with fidelity a few weeks ago, the first time I heard from Cammy, with Mason Title, was to let me know I passed ROFR. I also just received a deposit receipt at the beginning. Everything moved very smoothly, so I’m sure you don’t have anything to worry about on that end. Mason (using Cammy) is my #1 choice!


How long was estoppel taking after you heard back from ROFR. Some people recently have been talking about Disney sending estoppel at the same time as the ROFR decision.


----------



## andyc83

WillyB said:


> How long was estoppel taking after you heard back from ROFR. Some people recently have been talking about Disney sending estoppel at the same time as the ROFR decision.


I'm wondering if this is why those who pass seem to take a few days longer for ruling then those taken back.  Just my personal little wonder.


----------



## disneyforsix

Our SSR contract went to ROFR 7/10, was passed on 8/12 and we had closing docs first thing 8/16 (Monday morning).  We are using Marcelo at Mason, and have had good communication.  He has been pretty responsive when I emailed questions, so no complaints so far.


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

andyc83 said:


> Yay, this gives me hope!  Mine will be a little overpaid, but I'll take it for the long-haul!


That's kinda how I feel. I maybe paid a bit more, but I am happy with it and maybe it isn't at risk to be taken. I'm still waiting to hear on my first one. But already have add-on-itis.


----------



## ajiuo

WillyB said:


> How long was estoppel taking after you heard back from ROFR. Some people recently have been talking about Disney sending estoppel at the same time as the ROFR decision.



My broker told me that that Disney is now sending estoppel at the same time.


----------



## WillyB

andyc83 said:


> I'm wondering if this is why those who pass seem to take a few days longer for ruling then those taken back.  Just my personal little wonder.


That what I’m hoping.


----------



## LilyJC

WillyB said:


> How long was estoppel taking after you heard back from ROFR. Some people recently have been talking about Disney sending estoppel at the same time as the ROFR decision.



We’ve purchased many resale contracts over the years, and I was shocked at how fast we received our closing docs this time around! As others have said, I do agree that estoppel is being sent at the same time.


----------



## Ginamarie

Adg0428 said:


> Did you have to make an offer or that was asking? I’m in the market for our first DVC and looking at BLT


Always make an offer!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Woohoo!!

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/25


----------



## andyc83

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/25


Great buy!  Congratulations!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Adg0428 said:


> Did you have to make an offer or that was asking? I’m in the market for our first DVC and looking at BLT


That was asking. My advice is to pay close attention to broker. Literally there is a like contract listed at $205 (which I don’t think will sell at that price) and mine has more banked points and I just cleared at $160 for a small 50 point contract.
It’s truly an patience game. One site may have the most inventory but they list at a premium


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

andyc83 said:


> Great buy!  Congratulations!


Thanks! I’m trying not to celebrate too hard knowing  @Jen0718 is patiently still in limbo


----------



## ajiuo

Congrats to everyone passing… today has been a busy day!


----------



## krt3626

Krt3626---$145-$34794-222-BWV-Dec-222/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 8/20


----------



## macman123

Cleeevus said:


> Couldn't find 5 more points to make it an even 3,000?  Congrats! We will all be looking for your update when you finally get to use those points.



I did wonder that. But 2000 is ok - 3000 is a strange number. I prefer 2995. 

Ive booked for Jan:

BLT 1BR
RIV 1BR
VGF 1BR

Ive also booked my very first DVC stay in a 3BR at VGF for 1 night!


----------



## Sunnyore

macman123 said:


> I did wonder that. But 2000 is ok - 3000 is a strange number. I prefer 2995.
> 
> Ive booked for Jan:
> 
> BLT 1BR
> RIV 1BR
> VGF 1BR
> 
> Ive also booked my very first DVC stay in a 3BR at VGF for 1 night!


What’s weird with 3000? You can claim to be a Marvel’s fan and be like I love you 3000…points!


----------



## Jen0718

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Thanks! I’m trying not to celebrate too hard knowing  @Jen0718 is patiently still in limbo


Congrats!!


----------



## Bredar4

Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 56 (or 23): Today I reached out to the broker again. I do this about 1 per week now. My broker does not reach out to me, I have to initiate all contact. Today I was told that the paperwork was received on 8/2 and they now believe that they “restarted” ROFR based on that date. So I am only 23 days in from that date and the other 33 days were just for fun.  It is now estimated that I should have an answer anytime between August 30 and September 13. So yeah, Labor Day is optimistic.


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 56 (or 23): Today I reached out to the broker again. I do this about 1 per week now. My broker does not reach out to me, I have to initiate all contact. Today I was told that the paperwork was received on 8/2 and they now believe that they “restarted” ROFR based on that date. So I am only 23 days in from that date and the other 33 days were just for fun.  It is now estimated that I should have an answer anytime between August 30 and September 13. So yeah, Labor Day is optimistic.


I saw some that went over on 8/4 that got answers so maybe it will be any day now!


----------



## Jen0718

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> I saw some that went over on 8/4 that got answers so maybe it will be any day now!


At this point, I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you! I hope you hear soon one way or another on yours!


----------



## jbreen2010

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 56 (or 23): Today I reached out to the broker again. I do this about 1 per week now. My broker does not reach out to me, I have to initiate all contact. Today I was told that the paperwork was received on 8/2 and they now believe that they “restarted” ROFR based on that date. So I am only 23 days in from that date and the other 33 days were just for fun.  It is now estimated that I should have an answer anytime between August 30 and September 13. So yeah, Labor Day is optimistic.



What is your closing date on the ROFR submission - I’m just curious? Disney can’t extend their decision of whether or not they want to take it past the states the closing date (unless you signed a new document extending the date).  I was in the same boat as you with DVC resale market and magic vacation title this time last year. Some mysterious paperwork error caused resubmission…nobody told me and they said there was nothing wrong with the paperwork but just that it had to read resubmitted….so odd.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

DisneyMusicMan---$168-$35983-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22-Double Pts in UY21- sent 8/23


----------



## Jen0718

jbreen2010 said:


> What is your closing date on the ROFR submission - I’m just curious? Disney can’t extend their decision of whether or not they want to take it past the states the closing date (unless you signed a new document extending the date).  I was in the same boat as you with DVC resale market and magic vacation title this time last year. Some mysterious paperwork error caused resubmission…nobody told me and they said there was nothing wrong with the paperwork but just that it had to read resubmitted….so odd.


Closing date is 12/13/21


----------



## Firework

Firework---$145-$4526-25-AKV-Sep-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
AKL Passed Yesterday!    We went under contract on a SSR contract today (Add-on-itis hit immediately!!)

Firework---$117-$15032-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 08/25


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs
> 
> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!


I thought you were planning to hit the 3000 mark!


----------



## RosieJ999

So excited to join the DVC family!!

RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


----------



## cellomom

RosieJ999 said:


> So excited to join the DVC family!!
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


congrats


----------



## andyc83

RosieJ999 said:


> So excited to join the DVC family!!
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


Wow, nice to see SSR go down a bit!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

RosieJ999 said:


> So excited to join the DVC family!!
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


Congrats and welcome! Good price in today’s market. Hopefully this bodes well for some of your fellow SSR’s waiting in that price range!


----------



## gretabull

gretabull---$112-$25525-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 138/21, 220/22- sent 7/27, passed 8/26! Seller is paying for 2021 maintenance fee!

First time DVC buyer and I am so excited! I was supposed to be at WDW this week but had to cancel - this is a nice consolation prize!


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4
Got too excited when I saw my broker's email.
Disney just kicked my contract back because the name of my trust was too long. Need to sign a new contract with new format. Does this start the clock again?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

RosieJ999 said:


> So excited to join the DVC family!!
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26



Congrats!! I had a very similar contract get Rofr'd yesterday--glad you made it through!!


----------



## Adg0428

Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4
> Got too excited when I saw my broker's email.
> Disney just kicked my contract back because the name of my trust was too long. Need to sign a new contract with new format. Does this start the clock again?


I believe it does


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Adg0428 said:


> Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26


Didn’t take you too long to find something! Nice job negotiating the MF’s and getting double points in 22! Congrats and best of luck neighbor


----------



## Chia1974

Wow, the number of new listings available is overwhelming! I don’t want to be tempted, I still have two waiting to close.


----------



## lovethesun12

Chia1974 said:


> Wow, the number of new listings available is overwhelming! I don’t want to be tempted, I still have two waiting to close.


One of the brokers contacted me about purchasing a BLT one I wanted sooo bad. It was hard to say no. Almost wanted to ask if I could trade on the poly one I just bought, lol.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Wow, the number of new listings available is overwhelming! I don’t want to be tempted, I still have two waiting to close.


I know!  Some great deals popped today and I was thinking- "if they take my AKV, I'd buy this right now!"


----------



## Marleosif

What’s the longest you’ve had to wait for the seller to return closing docs? They sent them to us two weeks ago and we had them at fedex signed and sent back the same day they sent them.

I understand people have other things like jobs, family, and just life, but come on.


----------



## RosieJ999

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Congrats!! I had a very similar contract get Rofr'd yesterday--glad you made it through!!


Thanks!  We saw all the SSR ones taken yesterday and I'm shocked ours went through because we were all so similar.  I wonder if the September UY makes any difference?


----------



## Sandisw

Marleosif said:


> What’s the longest you’ve had to wait for the seller to return closing docs? They sent them to us two weeks ago and we had them at fedex signed and sent back the same day they sent them.
> 
> I understand people have other things like jobs, family, and just life, but come on.



My recent seller took one month to return the, . As a seller, the longest it took us was about 10 days.

Remember, some sellers are underwater and have to bring money to the table as the proceeds of the sale are not enough to pay off a loan.

That can hold things up as well.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I know!  Some great deals popped today and I was thinking- "if they take my AKV, I'd buy this right now!"


Only if a small RIV comes up in my UY.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> Only if a small RIV comes up in my UY.


There was a good RIV contract a couple of days ago, but over 400 points, and it's already sold.  There haven't been as many RIV listings lately.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> There was a good RIV contract a couple of days ago, but over 400 points, and it's already sold.  There haven't been as many RIV listings lately.


There are two 50 points but not my UY.


----------



## Ginamarie

Chia1974 said:


> There are two 50 points but not my UY.


Well I wouldn't pay $170/point for partially stripped Riviera contract anyway.  That's the same price I paid for my loaded direct Riv contract!


----------



## gisele2

We just do not believ


macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs
> 
> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!


We just do not believe you anymore. And 2995 is not a pretty number . I think you should aim to 4000 .Seriously do you think we will be able to travel again some day . Feeling depress with all the news.


----------



## gisele2

macman123 said:


> I did wonder that. But 2000 is ok - 3000 is a strange number. I prefer 2995.
> 
> Ive booked for Jan:
> 
> BLT 1BR
> RIV 1BR
> VGF 1BR
> 
> Ive also booked my very first DVC stay in a 3BR at VGF for 1 night!


Do not forget to write all down in the trip report forum.


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton---$163-$20154-120-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26

Maybe a little high but liked the number of points on the contract for 1BR every other year.

ETA: And we are done! The cure to addonitis is running out of money…
ETA2: updated total with final closing costs.


----------



## macman123

gisele2 said:


> We just do not believ
> 
> We just do not believe you anymore. And 2995 is not a pretty number . I think you should aim to 4000 .Seriously do you think we will be able to travel again some day . Feeling depress with all the news.



Yes, I check every few days to see if its likely the travel ban will be lifted.

But I think sadly not.....


----------



## ajiuo

ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26

The title company also received estoppel!


----------



## andyc83

ajiuo said:


> ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26
> 
> The title company also received estoppel!


Congratulations!  This made me run and check my e-mail but nothing.  :O


----------



## ajiuo

andyc83 said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks! After getting my first attempt taken… it’s been a ruff wait


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> Congratulations!  This made me run and check my e-mail but nothing.  :O


I had been REALLY good about being relaxed and telling myself this is a long wait, don't be crazy and start checking your email.... until today.  Today I've been checking non-stop.


----------



## softballmom3

andyc83 said:


> Congratulations!  This made me run and check my e-mail but nothing.  :O


Me too lol. 7/30 here we come!!!


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

My day today: 

Insert Jeopardy music......checks email, refreshes email again.......more Jeopardy music, hears email ding.......just spam.......back to music.....LOLOLOL


----------



## Marleosif

Sandisw said:


> My recent seller took one month to return the, . As a seller, the longest it took us was about 10 days.
> 
> Remember, some sellers are underwater and have to bring money to the table as the proceeds of the sale are not enough to pay off a loan.
> 
> That can hold things up as well.



yes, I hadn’t really thought of that. I think I’m just being a tiny bit selfish and want to get my points!


----------



## Jen0718

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$163-$20165-120-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26
> 
> Maybe a little high but liked the number of points on the contract for 1BR every other year.
> 
> ETA: And we are done! The cure to addonitis is running out of money…


Congrats!


----------



## Jen0718

ajiuo said:


> ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26
> 
> The title company also received estoppel!


Congrats!


----------



## benedib99

macman123 said:


> I did wonder that. But 2000 is ok - 3000 is a strange number. I prefer 2995.
> 
> Ive booked for Jan:
> 
> BLT 1BR
> RIV 1BR
> VGF 1BR
> 
> Ive also booked my very first DVC stay in a 3BR at VGF for 1 night!


macman - i really was TRYING to keep up with you, but I have to stop at 2,850.  No more contracts!!!  for now...


----------



## DisWeaver

ajiuo said:


> ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26
> 
> The title company also received estoppel!



Nice! Congrats. We look to be on the exact same timeline. ROFL was sent on 07/29 and passed 08/26 with estoppel received as well.


----------



## lovethesun12

gisele2 said:


> Seriously do you think we will be able to travel again some day . Feeling depress with all the news.


Same. That said, worst case scenario I'm planning on a direct flight down and back for a resort only trip next year. I need a vacation!!!!!!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Back at it...


DonMacGregor---$132-$13735-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/26

It's a disease...


----------



## macman123

benedib99 said:


> macman - i really was TRYING to keep up with you, but I have to stop at 2,850.  No more contracts!!!  for now...



Im glad it makes you smile......


----------



## Belle53

Firework said:


> Firework---$145-$4526-25-AKV-Sep-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
> AKL Passed Yesterday!    We went under contract on a SSR contract today (Add-on-itis hit immediately!!)
> 
> Firework---$117-$15032-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 08/25



 That's the contract I backed out on. 10 weeks after passing ROFR, the sellers still hadn't returned closing documents. Fidelity is very poor at communicating about anything. They said the sellers are very ill so don't be surprised if this takes several months to close.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 57 (or 24): Nothing, no news. No idea when I will get news. I am in the great void. I am on a staycation this coming week and I fear that without work to semi distract me, I shall go mad. If I start sounding a little Cheshire, you all know what happened. You can testify on my behalf that Disney drove me quite mad. Although, some people might say that I have always been a little crazy.


----------



## MBland54

MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26

ROFR email from Broker also contained the info below, therefore I'm going to consider this 50 day ROFR as "half passed". 


**PLEASE NOTE DISNEY IS TAKING SEVERAL WEEKS LONGER TO PROVIDE THE WAIVER, WE MUST HAVE THE WAIVER BEFORE CLOSING DOCUMENTS CAN BE PREPARED

The title company will be emailing your closing documents.  You should have them in about 2 weeks


----------



## Jen0718

MBland54 said:


> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26
> 
> ROFR email from Broker also contained the info below, therefore I'm going to consider this 50 day ROFR as "half passed".
> 
> 
> **PLEASE NOTE DISNEY IS TAKING SEVERAL WEEKS LONGER TO PROVIDE THE WAIVER, WE MUST HAVE THE WAIVER BEFORE CLOSING DOCUMENTS CAN BE PREPARED
> 
> The title company will be emailing your closing documents.  You should have them in about 2 weeks


Congrats!!   (even if it’s just 1/2 passed)


----------



## Domique

Marleosif said:


> What’s the longest you’ve had to wait for the seller to return closing docs? They sent them to us two weeks ago and we had them at fedex signed and sent back the same day they sent them.
> 
> I understand people have other things like jobs, family, and just life, but come on.


We had the same thing (not 2 weeks though!), I messaged the broker. The seller is out of town, and claim they will send the out as soon as they return. It's only been a week from when my docs were delivered but I have 150 expiring points to use by Jan 31. The waiting is killing me!


----------



## gisele2

MBland54 said:


> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26
> 
> ROFR email from Broker also contained the info below, therefore I'm going to consider this 50 day ROFR as "half passed".
> 
> 
> **PLEASE NOTE DISNEY IS TAKING SEVERAL WEEKS LONGER TO PROVIDE THE WAIVER, WE MUST HAVE THE WAIVER BEFORE CLOSING DOCUMENTS CAN BE PREPARED
> 
> The title company will be emailing your closing documents.  You should have them in about 2 weeks


Great price ! Congrats.


----------



## MsKellyMouse

MsKellyMouse---$163-$35035-210-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 419/22, 210/23-Seller pays 2021 due- sent 8/26


----------



## CCV

MBland54 said:


> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26


Great deal…kind of jealous


----------



## Firework

Belle53 said:


> That's the contract I backed out on. 10 weeks after passing ROFR, the sellers still hadn't returned closing documents. Fidelity is very poor at communicating about anything. They said the sellers are very ill so don't be surprised if this takes several months to close.


Oh man !  Thanks for the heads up!!  I actually thought it was submitted to ROFR yesterday but Fidelity said it hasn’t been submitted yet because they need to send the seller hard copies to sign.  Thinking it’s gonna be a long road !  So sorry  that happened to you!


----------



## Adg0428

MsKellyMouse said:


> MsKellyMouse---$163-$35035-210-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 419/22, 210/23-Seller pays 2021 due- sent 8/26


Wow great deal! I’m jealous


----------



## DKZB

Just refreshing the question...

Anyone have the full data set back to 2013?


----------



## sgricewich

3rd time is a charm, right?!

sgricewich---$112-$26009-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 118/22, 220/23- sent 8/26


----------



## Ginamarie

MBland54 said:


> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26
> 
> ROFR email from Broker also contained the info below, therefore I'm going to consider this 50 day ROFR as "half passed".
> 
> 
> **PLEASE NOTE DISNEY IS TAKING SEVERAL WEEKS LONGER TO PROVIDE THE WAIVER, WE MUST HAVE THE WAIVER BEFORE CLOSING DOCUMENTS CAN BE PREPARED
> 
> The title company will be emailing your closing documents.  You should have them in about 2 weeks


That's a great price on RIV though!


----------



## benedib99

MsKellyMouse said:


> MsKellyMouse---$163-$35035-210-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 419/22, 210/23-Seller pays 2021 due- sent 8/26


That really is a GREAT price!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31

Woohoo! Found out this morning we passed!!!
Good luck to all still waiting I’m sending good thoughts!


----------



## andyc83

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31
> 
> Woohoo! Found out this morning we passed!!!
> Good luck to all still waiting I’m sending good thoughts!


Congrats!


----------



## DKZB

It is a cruel joke when the broker sends an email with "Your Right of First Refusal" in the title only to tell you they are still waiting!!


----------



## Chia1974

MBland54 said:


> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26
> 
> ROFR email from Broker also contained the info below, therefore I'm going to consider this 50 day ROFR as "half passed".
> 
> 
> **PLEASE NOTE DISNEY IS TAKING SEVERAL WEEKS LONGER TO PROVIDE THE WAIVER, WE MUST HAVE THE WAIVER BEFORE CLOSING DOCUMENTS CAN BE PREPARED
> 
> The title company will be emailing your closing documents.  You should have them in about 2 weeks


Great price! Congrats  
Make me think about waiting for a resale instead of buying direct.


----------



## tripphuff

Add-on-itis is legit. We recently bought 150 points direct for AKV, and we are still waiting to get through ROFR on our 175 point Poly contract posted a few pages back.  We are paying a few dollars more per point on this additional one, but it is a smaller contract: 

tripphuff---$170-$17691-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/27


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

andyc83 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! So excited!!


----------



## kandlsutton

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31
> 
> Woohoo! Found out this morning we passed!!!
> Good luck to all still waiting I’m sending good thoughts!


Congrats, but now I really feel like I overpaid even though not my UY. Which broker had this listed?


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

kandlsutton said:


> Congrats, but now I really feel like I overpaid even though not my UY. Which broker had this listed?


Thanks! We used DVC Sales (Lori and Mark Webb)


----------



## DVChris

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4
> Got too excited when I saw my broker's email.
> Disney just kicked my contract back because the name of my trust was too long. Need to sign a new contract with new format. Does this start the clock again?


DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/27

Just heard Disney is taking my deal. Bummer.


----------



## andyc83

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/27
> 
> Just heard Disney is taking my deal. Bummer.


Ugh, I know that feeling all too well from earlier in the month.  Sorry man.
My rebound was sent 7/30 and still waiting to hear.


----------



## DVChris

andyc83 said:


> Ugh, I know that feeling all too well from earlier in the month.  Sorry man.
> My rebound was sent 7/30 and still waiting to hear.


Disney took quite a few June SSR contracts in the last 1-2 months. 
Time to go shopping!


----------



## andyc83

andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30, passed 8/27


----------



## Ginamarie

andyc83 said:


> andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30, passed 8/27


WOOHOO!!
So happy for you.


----------



## Ginamarie

DVChris said:


> Disney took quite a few June SSR contracts in the last 1-2 months.
> Time to go shopping!


Fidelity just posted a June use year like half an hour ago..


----------



## Flynn's Gal

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/27
> 
> Just heard Disney is taking my deal. Bummer.


Yeah, I haven't seen many, if any, SSR pass under $125 lately. Sorry.


----------



## softballmom3

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/27
> 
> Just heard Disney is taking my deal. Bummer.



I have an SSR at $128 pp from 7/30 I'm still waiting on. Sad for you . I'm still hoping mine squeaks through!


----------



## MsKellyMouse

Adg0428 said:


> Wow great deal! I’m jealous


 Thanks


----------



## MsKellyMouse

benedib99 said:


> That really is a GREAT price!!!  Congrats!!!



I hope so. I'm having a little anxiety about it. I first offered 158/pt. They countered at 165/pt, then countered back at 163/pt. Glad the seller pays 2021 dues, even though I get them in 2022


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27

Yay for passing ROFR on my dream contract but yikes… does the sting of paying this much per point ever go away?


----------



## Sunnyore

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27
> 
> Yay for passing ROFR on my dream contract but yikes… does the sting of paying this much per point ever go away?


Congrats! I was just walking through it today since I went to get my Magic Key and it’s just such a beautiful and convenient resort. You will be thinking how lucky you own there instead of how much you paid when you’re there.


----------



## Jen0718

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27
> 
> Yay for passing ROFR on my dream contract but yikes… does the sting of paying this much per point ever go away?


Congrats


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 58 (or 25): More nothing. They still have my money though. Maybe that’s the game? How long can we keep her money without any form of reward? How long can we keep the carrot dangling? Maybe it’s just going to be another very long weekend? The 9th weekend with no answer. This is the longest game of chicken I have ever played.


----------



## Marleosif

Domique said:


> We had the same thing (not 2 weeks though!), I messaged the broker. The seller is out of town, and claim they will send the out as soon as they return. It's only been a week from when my docs were delivered but I have 150 expiring points to use by Jan 31. The waiting is killing me!



I emailed the broker at this beginning of this week and all he said was that they hadn’t received them.  im like terrified to email again and to even see if they’ve been in touch. My husband keeps asking me if they are allowed to back out and I truly have no idea.


----------



## Domique

Marleosif said:


> I emailed the broker at this beginning of this week and all he said was that they hadn’t received them.  im like terrified to email again and to even see if they’ve been in touch. My husband keeps asking me if they are allowed to back out and I truly have no idea.


I'm sure they are just dragging their feet. I would reach out to the broker again, you have every right to know what is happening. The more you pester them, they can pester the seller. 
Keep us posted  hopefully you hear soon!


----------



## Paul Stupin

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Thanks! We used DVC Sales (Lori and Mark Webb)


I’ve bought through them as well and they’re great.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27
> 
> Yay for passing ROFR on my dream contract but yikes… does the sting of paying this much per point ever go away?


Congratulations! I don’t think many people could relate.


----------



## Ginamarie

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27
> 
> Yay for passing ROFR on my dream contract but yikes… does the sting of paying this much per point ever go away?


Wait until you make your first booking and then you may feel better about it!


----------



## Derelll

Derelll---$138-$42200-300-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 330/22, 300/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/25


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27
> 
> Yay for passing ROFR on my dream contract but yikes… does the sting of paying this much per point ever go away?


The sting significantly faded for us the first time we used the direct entrance to come home to our villa after a long stint in DCA with our 3 young kids. Magic!

Having a cocktail poolside on those ridiculously cozy loungers, listening to the instrumental Disney and oldies music they play, while the kiddos go down the slide on repeat doesn't hurt either 

Not to mention when you see prices in 6 months or a year at $350/point instead of $295!

Welcome home!


----------



## Cleeevus

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> The sting significantly faded for us the first time we used the direct entrance to come home to our villa after a long stint in DCA with our 3 young kids. Magic!
> 
> Having a cocktail poolside on those ridiculously cozy loungers, listening to the instrumental Disney and oldies music they play, while the kiddos go down the slide on repeat doesn't hurt either ☺
> 
> Not to mention when you see prices in 6 months or a year at $350/point instead of $295!
> 
> Welcome home!


Thank you! I am very much looking forward to that entrance! I'm sure you're right, the sting will fade after all that (especially that entrance with our little kids) and I'll be glad I bought at $285 when I see prices in the future.

Looks like we will have the same home resorts.. we own at Aulani, just closed on SSR and soon to be closing on this VGC. West coaster? Are you planning to buy at DL tower? I promised my husband I wouldn't mention DL tower if we bought VGC but even he knows that's a lie.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Cleeevus said:


> Thank you! I am very much looking forward to that entrance! I'm sure you're right, the sting will fade after all that (especially that entrance with our little kids) and I'll be glad I bought at $285 when I see prices in the future.
> 
> Looks like we will have the same home resorts.. we own at Aulani, just closed on SSR and soon to be closing on this VGC. West coaster? Are you planning to buy at DL tower? I promised my husband I wouldn't mention DL tower if we bought VGC but even he knows that's a lie.


Bahaha, I hear that!  On the fence about the new DL tower. It's studio heavy, and we will be a 1-bedroom and up family soon as our youngest turns 3 in Feb. In the short run I'm not sure there is much at the DL tower to convince us to buy those points direct. But on the other hand....shiny new things!  Depends on member pricing incentives when it's first released.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Cleeevus said:


> Thank you! I am very much looking forward to that entrance! I'm sure you're right, the sting will fade after all that (especially that entrance with our little kids) and I'll be glad I bought at $285 when I see prices in the future.
> 
> Looks like we will have the same home resorts.. we own at Aulani, just closed on SSR and soon to be closing on this VGC. West coaster? Are you planning to buy at DL tower? I promised my husband I wouldn't mention DL tower if we bought VGC but even he knows that's a lie.


We‘re in Los Angeles, and own at Aulani, CCV, and VGF.  We also love VGC, but just pick up the occasional night or two when availability pops up. We’re going next Saturday night, and hoped to pick up Sunday night off the wait list, but it looks like that’s not happening. So that’s my long winded way of saying you guys made a great purchase! It’s a stunning resort and with the 11 month window you’ll never have availability issues. And that $285 price is a little bit on the lower end of VGC resale prices, right? So congrats!


----------



## Cleeevus

Paul Stupin said:


> We‘re in Los Angeles, and own at Aulani, CCV, and VGF.  We also love VGC, but just pick up the occasional night or two when availability pops up. We’re going next Saturday night, and hoped to pick up Sunday night off the wait list, but it looks like that’s not happening. So that’s my long winded way of saying you guys made a great purchase! It’s a stunning resort and with the 11 month window you’ll never have availability issues. And that $285 price is a little bit on the lower end of VGC resale prices, right? So congrats!


Thank you! I know I'll be over the moon once I'm there and enjoying everything the resort has to offer  ☺ $285 with 2020 points (banked into 21) and 2021 points (banked into 22) with seller paying dues on both 20&21 years so overall I'm happy enough with the deal


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Paul Stupin said:


> We‘re in Los Angeles, and own at Aulani, CCV, and VGF.  We also love VGC, but just pick up the occasional night or two when availability pops up. We’re going next Saturday night, and hoped to pick up Sunday night off the wait list, but it looks like that’s not happening. So that’s my long winded way of saying you guys made a great purchase! It’s a stunning resort and with the 11 month window you’ll never have availability issues. And that $285 price is a little bit on the lower end of VGC resale prices, right? So congrats!


We’re in the same position you’re in. SoCal residents, and we own at CCV and PVB (and soon to be BCV if it passes), and we pick up the occasional night at VGC when it opens up. We were there a few weeks ago.

@Cleeevus - you’ll forget how much you paid as time goes on (the price was good, by the way, given the current trends). But, every time you check in, you’ll appreciate that you bought at one of the most beautiful Disney resorts!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Alldayidreamofdisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31, passed 8/27

i forgot to post this yesterday in the correct form


----------



## princessmocha

We Passed!  I meant to post this earlier in the week when it happened but it was college move in week for our daughter so I didn't get on the board for a couple days.

princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28, passed 8/25


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> The sting significantly faded for us the first time we used the direct entrance to come home to our villa after a long stint in DCA with our 3 young kids. Magic!
> 
> Having a cocktail poolside on those ridiculously cozy loungers, listening to the instrumental Disney and oldies music they play, while the kiddos go down the slide on repeat doesn't hurt either ☺
> 
> Not to mention when you see prices in 6 months or a year at $350/point instead of $295!
> 
> Welcome home!


You ain’t lying. Bought ours in March for $220. At this pace, $350 is very possible. I felt like a kid on Christmas morning when my points loaded and booked our stay for the first time. While expensive, I think $300 pp is still worth it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princessmocha said:


> We Passed!  I meant to post this earlier in the week when it happened but it was college move in week for our daughter so I didn't get on the board for a couple days.
> 
> princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28, passed 8/25


That is a nice portfolio. I want me some beach club!!


----------



## DVChris

DisneyMusicMan said:


> We’re in the same position you’re in. SoCal residents, and we own at CCV and PVB (and soon the be BCV if it passes), and we pick up the occasional night at VGC when it opens up. We were there a few weeks ago.
> 
> @Cleeevus - you’ll forget how much you paid as time goes on (the price was good, by the way, given the current trends). But, every time you check in, you’ll appreciate that you bought at one of the most beautiful Disney resorts!


Disney has not exercised ROFR for BCV in over a year so you should be good!
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-july-21/


----------



## Sunnyore

DisneyMusicMan said:


> We’re in the same position you’re in. SoCal residents, and we own at CCV and PVB (and soon to be BCV if it passes), and we pick up the occasional night at VGC when it opens up. We were there a few weeks ago.
> 
> @Cleeevus - you’ll forget how much you paid as time goes on (the price was good, by the way, given the current trends). But, every time you check in, you’ll appreciate that you bought at one of the most beautiful Disney resorts!



dang it.. should have known there are other locals picking up random GCV nights here and there. Now that I have the Key with included parking I’m hoping I won’t feel the need to stay overnight anymore. But it’s so nice to stay on property. It makes it feel like a mini vacation. Otherwise WDW always feels like a true vacation than going to dland.


----------



## E2ME2

HIRyeDVC said:


> That is a nice portfolio. I want me some beach club!!


& I want/need some more Beach Club  
I added on a small slice of BCV during COVID, but current prices are delaying the addition of a "little bit" more


----------



## mrsdoubie

Sad face. This is our 2nd contract taken and I’m about ready to buy direct since the savings at this point would only be a few 1000.

MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/28


----------



## DisWeaver

mrsdoubie said:


> Sad face. This is our 2nd contract taken and I’m about ready to buy direct since the savings at this point would only be a few 1000.
> 
> MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/28



I just bought a direct contract for OKW while waiting on the resale ROFR. Talked to the rep in the afternoon and had an account created and 150 points in it an hour later. Also got a blue card.

Good luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------



## mrsdoubie

Thanks! I’m ready. It’s my husband who’s having a hard time with paying the extra money.


----------



## The Jackal

mrsdoubie said:


> Thanks! I’m ready. It’s my husband who’s having a hard time with paying the extra money.


If you buy direct the points will expire in 2057, most resale points are not extended and expire in 2042 for OKW.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

mrsdoubie said:


> Sad face. This is our 2nd contract taken and I’m about ready to buy direct since the savings at this point would only be a few 1000.
> 
> MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/28


Buy direct. The extra money and benefits are worth it. You also get 15 more years if you buy OKW direct.


----------



## mrsdoubie

Yeah I think direct is a much better deal. I’m just having a hard time talking the hubs into it. He’s not as big of a Disney fan as I am. I’ll wear him down tho.


----------



## JRock17

JRock17---$160-$27218-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 8/29


----------



## Lee Matthews

With the extension to 2057 I think OKW is the only one I would buy direct


----------



## Rush

Lee Matthews said:


> With the extension to 2057 I think OKW is the only one I would buy direct


I agree, but I would add it’s the only one I would buy direct over almost any price that will realistically pass ROFR right now. Sure, all resales have restrictions, but OKW is the only one that Disney is truly selling a distinctly different product than the vast majority of OKW resales.


----------



## andeesings

natty650 said:


> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13



Wooo just catching up but that's a great price on a great sized contract!


----------



## andeesings

ajiuo said:


> To be clear it’s not $15 for something that use to be free. It’s $15 for something less then what use to be free. There is no more advanced booking and it does not include E-Ticket attractions… you will have to pay an extra $10-$20 per person per ride for that.



And I know I'm late, but if a lot of people buy into it, it's going to make standby lines an absolute torturous misery, and if EVERYONE buys it, then we're just going to be paying to wait in the same lines. It's really a trash system.


----------



## andeesings

gskywalker said:


> So with all these ridiculous asking prices that have been posted, I said to my wife today, let's ask for $180 pp for our AUL contract that I bought for $70 pp in Apr and see if someone comes close to the asking price.  Could make a profit of 20k for a few months.  She wants her points though.....bad wife!!!!!!



HAHA I literally DREAM about that contract you got at $70 pp!!!


----------



## andeesings

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs
> 
> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!



Can you start a thread where you just talk about what you do with all those magnificent points?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - the seller pays closing costs
> 
> I promise this is the LAST one. This will take me up to 2995 points!


clearly, you need 5 more points.....


----------



## disneyforsix

disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28


----------



## DKZB

mrsdoubie said:


> Thanks! I’m ready. It’s my husband who’s having a hard time with paying the extra money.



Do the math for him. Here is the math on the contract you had agreed to:

$113 with 86 Regular points in 2022 and 150 starting in 2023 (assuming this is a 2042 contract) = 3086 TOTAL point over the life of the contract
Lets excluding closing cost for a simpler comparison - $113* 150 = $16,950 / 3086 = $5.49 / point

Assuming with direct you get a 2057 contract and full 2021 and 2022 points you will have 5550 points @ $5.49 / point = $30,470 / 150 points = $203.13

Said another way....forgetting the Direct DVC perks and forgetting the simplicity etc. anything less than $203.13 direct is a better deal than the resale contract you agreed to. Extended contracts are another story but the 2042 contracts are way overpriced vs. direct IMHO.


----------



## DKZB

disneyforsix said:


> disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28



Really nice price!

Just out of curiosity, what was this contract listed at?


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

disneyforsix said:


> disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28


Great price!


----------



## disneyforsix

DKZB said:


> Really nice price!



Thank you!  There is another identical contract (same use year and banked points) that is listed at $192 that I put an offer in for, and the seller came back with $189 firm - can't blame them, but not what I wanted to pay.  Decided to decline and see what else looked good and sure enough another one popped up within 24 hours @$160 and was negotiable.  Glad we waited for sure!


----------



## Adg0428

disneyforsix said:


> disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28


Wow! Now I’m really regretting my $170


----------



## macman123

HIRyeDVC said:


> clearly, you need 5 more points.....



Oh dont start - my other half says that too!


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> clearly, you need 5 more points.....


Imagine how much a 5 point contract would go for resale  since 25 points ones go for a premium.  I wonder what closing costs would be


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27

DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27
> 
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30


I almost bit on that 50 pointer  nice find!


----------



## DVChris

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I almost bit on that 50 pointer  nice find!


I’m worried Disney might feel the same!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

DVChris said:


> I’m worried Disney might feel the same!


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ginamarie

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27
> 
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30



Hoping these go through for you- good deals!

All quiet on the ROFR front today   I'm so close now, it's taking effort to be patient.


----------



## DVChris

Ginamarie said:


> Hoping these go through for you- good deals!
> 
> All quiet on the ROFR front today   I'm so close now, it's taking effort to be patient.


I feel your pain! I’m waiting on my BCV which was submitted 7/26. Good luck to you!


----------



## benedib99

disneyforsix said:


> disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28


Great price!!  really good deal!!!


----------



## CCV

CCV---$115-$12761-100-SSR-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/26, taken 8/23

I'm a little delayed in posting. I assumed it would get taken from the start...but thought it was worth a gamble.


----------



## Ginamarie

CCV said:


> CCV---$115-$12761-100-SSR-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/26, taken 8/23
> 
> I'm a little delayed in posting. I assumed it would get taken from the start...but thought it was worth a gamble.



Yes, worth a shot!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

DVChris said:


> I feel your pain! I’m waiting on my BCV which was submitted 7/26. Good luck to you!


Oh man, you’re at just over a month! My BCV went in 7 days ago, and I’m already antsy. I’ve got 3 more weeks of this, maybe 4!

Good thing I don’t “need” the points loaded until January (trying to book at a non-home resort for August), and it seems like they’re not really buying back BCV right now. But still, I hate the waiting game.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

disneyforsix said:


> Thank you!  There is another identical contract (same use year and banked points) that is listed at $192 that I put an offer in for, and the seller came back with $189 firm - can't blame them, but not what I wanted to pay.  Decided to decline and see what else looked good and sure enough another one popped up within 24 hours @$160 and was negotiable.  Glad we waited for sure!


its a good time to buy BLT right now I think.  the market is flooded with BLT listings.


----------



## jbreen2010

mrsdoubie said:


> Sad face. This is our 2nd contract taken and I’m about ready to buy direct since the savings at this point would only be a few 1000.
> 
> MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/28



That’s Disney’s goal…to get those few extra thousand dollars out of us.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

princesscinderella said:


> Imagine how much a 5 point contract would go for resale  since 25 points ones go for a premium. I wonder what closing costs would be


Can you even add on 5 points direct? I saw some other person that had a 227 point contract.  I personally would be so bothered by owning such an off number.  haha.


----------



## princesscinderella

HIRyeDVC said:


> Can you even add on 5 points direct? I saw some other person that had a 227 point contract.  I personally would be so bothered by owning such an off number.  haha.


I don’t think you can add that few I think the minimum is 25.  I have a FW that’s 196 points and a 34 point small contract to get me an extra night if I want.  Sometimes the odd numbers are needed to get that extra night in a certain room, it’s better than being a couple points short.


----------



## princessmocha

DVChris said:


> I feel your pain! I’m waiting on my BCV which was submitted 7/26. Good luck to you!


I was wondering if you heard yet, as our went over two days after you and we got it back last week.  I remember talking with the DH about the one you are waiting for.  I hope you hear soon!


----------



## DVChris

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Oh man, you’re at just over a month! My BCV went in 7 days ago, and I’m already antsy. I’ve got 3 more weeks of this, maybe 4!
> 
> Good thing I don’t “need” the points loaded until





princessmocha said:


> I was wondering if you heard yet, as our went over two days after you and we got it back last week.  I remember talking with the DH about the one you are waiting for.  I hope you hear soon!


I saw your BCV come back last week! Congrats! Not sure why mine is taking longer? I hope they are not thinking of taking it


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 61 (or 28): Still nothing. They still have my money. Wednesday will be 9 full weeks. I am not sure if I want to put a deadline on this or if I am past the point of no return. I am truly hoping this extended torture ends soon.


----------



## softballmom3

It's sooo quiet here today!  Fingers crossed those of us waiting for awhile find out tomorrow and that we get passes lol.  Tomorrow is day 32 for me!!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 61 (or 28): Still nothing. They still have my money. Wednesday will be 9 full weeks. I am not sure if I want to put a deadline on this or if I am past the point of no return. I am truly hoping this extended torture ends soon.


9 weeks?! Which resort? Has your broker reached out to Disney? I'm so sorry!


----------



## Jen0718

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> 9 weeks?! Which resort? Has your broker reached out to Disney? I'm so sorry!


BLT, Yes. There was a situation with paperwork and my broker originally said that it arrived late July & shouldn’t delay decision. Then she said that it started the entire ROFR process again on August 2nd. So, here we are, I have no idea when ROFR actually started and no idea when it will end.


----------



## princessmocha

DVChris said:


> I saw your BCV come back last week! Congrats! Not sure why mine is taking longer? I hope they are not thinking of taking it


Hope you hear soon!


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

Did anyone hear yesterday?


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But the way I see it, you can either run from it or learn from it." -- Rafiki (The Lion King)


It's too bad there's been absolutely no Disney news in the last few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 - so on a super happy note we at the DVC Resale Market wanted to say CONGRATS to the following 113 families that passed ROFR in the last few days!


Thanks again to everyone for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BUTLER
KAMM
BRYAN
KEARNS
ORDWAY
HIPPS
TURNBO
AYRES
ABATEMARCO
LIESS
ARGUIN
JAMES
PENNINGTON
EVANS
LEITE
ELLETT
NEWTON
FAULKNER
BOUDREAUX
HANKS
FLANAGAN
FROST
RILAND
VON HOFFMAN
TURNER
HAWKSWORTH
FLANAGAN
ROSLAND
GAMBERTOGLIO
ESPOSITO
SMITH
JOJOLA
GILES
TESSENDORFF
PETTY
ALLEN
KOHLHORST
LIN
PENDLEY
  CARKEET
GULLEY
BAHORIK
COOKE
CLICK
NGUYEN
BONTES
KNIPP
FITZGIBBONS
AVERY
BROWN
MORAN
ZERIO
ST PETER
ROOKARD
RUMIG
SMITH
GEDDINGS
ROWLAND
RAFELD
EALLONARDO
HOAR
DECROW
NOEL
WYER
EYRE
MAUPIN
DIDIANA
HENDRIX
LYNCH
RYAN
SHAHADY
BELTRAN
PRICE
RUSSELL
GUILFOYLE
FAHY
COATS
PRITCHARD
HUGHES
SUTTON
HAUPT
KELSEY
POWERS
WATTS
PERI
GOLDFARB
LIM
BLEVINS
CAVILHAS
CORNELIUSSEN
DIDONE
MARTIN
TRAUTZ
MIRAGLIA
KUHN
OLINGER
HOWARD
GUNTER
MCDONALD
HARRISON
RYAN
LEGRAND/TRADO
PARK
CORN
CAPERS
PHILLIPS
ORTEGA
SNYDER
HESTER
HESTER
SMITH
HURST


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 61 (or 28): Still nothing. They still have my money. Wednesday will be 9 full weeks. I am not sure if I want to put a deadline on this or if I am past the point of no return. I am truly hoping this extended torture ends soon.


I don’t think anyone would blame you if you imposed a deadline. As @HIRyeDVC mentioned, there appears to be a little softening in the BLT market and there is a ton of inventory. I found a 50 pointer at $160. You can most likely  find a 100+ Contact in the same range as the one you are patiently waiting on. Also you wouldn’t have to deal with a delayed closing

At the same time totally get you’ve waited this long! It’s a tough one!


----------



## ArtOfAnimationGotMe

Can’t believe I’m posting this. Googleing, lurking, reading for more than 18 months.  Finally convinced myself...



ArtOfAnimationGotMe---$189-$15750-80-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 8/31

Let the wait begin!


----------



## Ginamarie

The silence from DVC this week is deafening.  Just ate my lunch, checked my email 100 times and now I guess I'll go back to work again. *sigh*


----------



## gskywalker

andeesings said:


> HAHA I literally DREAM about that contract you got at $70 pp!!!


I am just glad I went through with it when most people said not to do it.  We are staying at bay Lake and boardwalk in 2 bdrms as I write
 with our Aulani points


----------



## Jen0718

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I don’t think anyone would blame you if you imposed a deadline. As @HIRyeDVC mentioned, there appears to be a little softening in the BLT market and there is a ton of inventory. I found a 50 pointer at $160. You can most likely  find a 100+ Contact in the same range as the one you are patiently waiting on. Also you wouldn’t have to deal with a delayed closing
> 
> At the same time totally get you’ve waited this long! It’s a tough one!


I have seen soooooo many contracts that I would love to offer on. Some with double points. I just don’t have the funds to put multiple contracts into ROFR. I feel like September 15th will be my deadline. If I haven’t heard anything by then, I will back out.


----------



## softballmom3

Jen0718 said:


> I have seen soooooo many contracts that I would love to offer on. Some with double points. I just don’t have the funds to put multiple contracts into ROFR. I feel like September 15th will be my deadline. If I haven’t heard anything by then, I will back out.



Can you back out without losing anything since you had that delayed closing?  I'm honestly just wondering. Mine is a delayed closing I'm waiting on too.  Day 33 now I believe.


----------



## Jen0718

softballmom3 said:


> Can you back out without losing anything since you had that delayed closing?  I'm honestly just wondering. Mine is a delayed closing I'm waiting on too.  Day 33 now I believe.


I honestly don’t know at this point. I will have to find out and weigh if any financial loss is worth it.


----------



## poofyo101

Jen0718 said:


> I honestly don’t know at this point. I will have to find out and weigh if any financial loss is worth it.


since you have delayed closing its not a huge deal for the wait. Its going to pass either way it seems due to lower ones passing now


----------



## andeesings

gskywalker said:


> I am just glad I went through with it when most people said not to do it.  We are staying at bay Lake and boardwalk in 2 bdrms as I write
> with our Aulani points



NOT to do it??? THat's CRAZY TALK. Why would you not, at that price??? What was their reasoning?


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 62 (or 29): Still nothing, they still have my money. Every time I type that out, I go back to my bank account to make sure I am not lying to everyone.  Tomorrow is “futilely reach out to my broker” day. I honestly don’t expect a whole lot. Word to the brokers in the group, if there are any, don’t let your buyers/sellers be the ones to reach out to you in extended ROFR situations. Be proactive and touch base with THEM on a regular schedule. Let them know that you haven’t forgotten about them. That you are anxiously awaiting the decision WITH them. It’s just good business.


----------



## kandlsutton

ArtOfAnimationGotMe said:


> Can’t believe I’m posting this. Googleing, lurking, reading for more than 18 months.  Finally convinced myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ArtOfAnimationGotMe---$189-$15750-80-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 8/31
> 
> Let the wait begin!


Thank you for taking that temptation away from me! Was looking at it, but couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Suzabella

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 62 (or 29): Still nothing, they still have my money. Every time I type that out, I go back to my bank account to make sure I am not lying to everyone.  Tomorrow is “futilely reach out to my broker” day. I honestly don’t expect a whole lot. Word to the brokers in the group, if there are any, don’t let your buyers/sellers be the ones to reach out to you in extended ROFR situations. Be proactive and touch base with THEM on a regular schedule. Let them know that you haven’t forgotten about them. That you are anxiously awaiting the decision WITH them. It’s just good business.



Good time to ask some tough questions like what happens if you back out.  What exactly are your options at this point?  At least you'll have the info for consideration and who knows?  Maybe it'll shake something loose on their end or get broker to call you with info.  

I was stalking this thread for a while just to gather info but when I couldn't find the contract I was looking for, I added on a small direct contract.  Now I come here hoping to see that you passed ROFR.  I'm rooting for you, Jen!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> I am just glad I went through with it when most people said not to do it.  We are staying at bay Lake and boardwalk in 2 bdrms as I write
> with our Aulani points


Hope you’re having a good time! I also think you’ll love Aulani!


----------



## DisneyTakeAllMyMoney

DisneyTakeAllMyMoney---$120-$16333-120-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


----------



## Jen0718

DisneyTakeAllMyMoney said:


> DisneyTakeAllMyMoney---$120-$16333-120-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 7/27, passed 8/26


Congrats!


----------



## poofyo101

Disney is crawling.


----------



## starfrenzy

Does anyone know what's happened to dvcstats.com? The resale costs page has been blank for the past couple of days.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1


----------



## Jen0718

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1


Congrats!!


----------



## softballmom3

Anyone else besides me run and check their email after seeing the above pass??? And...still waiting


----------



## Jen0718

softballmom3 said:


> Anyone else besides me run and check their email after seeing the above pass??? And...still waiting


Yup


----------



## Paul Stupin

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1


great price. Congrats!


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> DisneyGirl1721---$165-$11830-60-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-Foreign Seller- sent 7/28




Passed 9/1!!!!! I could cry I am so happy!!!!


----------



## Suzabella

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Passed 9/1!!!!! I could cry I am so happy!!!!



Wait until the first time you stay on those points!  Welcome home!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1


Congrats! And at a great price!


----------



## jbreen2010

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I don’t think anyone would blame you if you imposed a deadline. As @HIRyeDVC mentioned, there appears to be a little softening in the BLT market and there is a ton of inventory. I found a 50 pointer at $160. You can most likely  find a 100+ Contact in the same range as the one you are patiently waiting on. Also you wouldn’t have to deal with a delayed closing
> 
> At the same time totally get you’ve waited this long! It’s a tough one!



You can certainly call broker and set a deadline. You have every ability to just pull out and put in an offer on a new contract. There should be some accountability on t he broker and DVC to get this thing through in a timely manner. I would suggest calling broker every single day and express your dissatisfaction with the process. They can point fingers at Disney but if the paperwork error was with broker, inform them you want some type of credit at closing for the inconvenience  they have caused you. I hate to sound like a jerk but even if they throw you a few hundred dollars at closing that would be nice. I mean again if it was the brokers fault. If it was sellers you can pull out at any time I believe.


----------



## Ginamarie

Two passes- I will be checking my email non-stop today!


----------



## jbreen2010

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 62 (or 29): Still nothing, they still have my money. Every time I type that out, I go back to my bank account to make sure I am not lying to everyone.  Tomorrow is “futilely reach out to my broker” day. I honestly don’t expect a whole lot. Word to the brokers in the group, if there are any, don’t let your buyers/sellers be the ones to reach out to you in extended ROFR situations. Be proactive and touch base with THEM on a regular schedule. Let them know that you haven’t forgotten about them. That you are anxiously awaiting the decision WITH them. It’s just good business.



Be direct with the broker to ask what the problem was. If they messed up paperwork or delayed the process, ask for a credit at closing from the commission they will receive. It is frustrating because 2 months later you may see another contract more enticing than the one you put an offer in on. And ask the broker what the plan would be if say you hit 70 days and want to pull out…can’t keep you in financial limbo forever.


----------



## Mrs p

Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9

Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10

Both taken 9/1


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1


Great Contract.  Enjoy!


----------



## disneyforsix

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10
> 
> Both taken 9/1



On man - I got a similar contract at CCV that I am waiting on @$152 pp.  Maybe, just maybe I will get lucky.  Both those contracts were great deals - so sorry you didn't get to keep them!


----------



## Mrs p

disneyforsix said:


> On man - I got a similar contract at CCV that I am waiting on @$152 pp.  Maybe, just maybe I will get lucky.  Both those contracts were great deals - so sorry you didn't get to keep them!


Good luck with yours, I was hoping one would sneak past as rofr was too busy with SSR!


----------



## Firework

Belle53 said:


> That's the contract I backed out on. 10 weeks after passing ROFR, the sellers still hadn't returned closing documents. Fidelity is very poor at communicating about anything. They said the sellers are very ill so don't be surprised if this takes several months to close.


I ended up cancelling through the 10 day recision clause.  The seller had not mailed the contract back as of this morning.  Thanks for the warning.  Helped me make the decision .


----------



## Ginamarie

Firework said:


> I ended up cancelling through the 10 day recision clause.  The seller had not mailed the contract back as of this morning.  Thanks for the warning.  Helped me make the decision .


I don't blame you.  There are plenty of deals popping up- no use waiting around for someone who's already proven they're unreliable.


----------



## Jen0718

Email from broker last week: 

I apologize for any oversight on my part, as it seems you feel I have not communicated with you and that you believe I have given you conflicting information. It is never my intention to be anything but open and honest in every aspect of what I do. 

While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share. With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm. Another aspect that may be coming into play is that this contract cannot close until December, so we don't know if that's influencing Disney's urgency or not.

I'm sure you want to know if this will pass because you'd like to search for another contract if it doesn't. The good news is that Disney hasn't bought back any of our BLT contracts in the last 90 days, and I couldn't find any reported "buy backs" online in the last 5 months. 

As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13. I truly wish we could have known in advance that this would take this long, but unfortunately there was a death involved.

We make it a rule of thumb to notify buyers and sellers immediately when we hear back from Disney, and that will certainly be the case with your file, as well.

What I am considering sending today:
I was angry after your last email and I let it sit for a week. I am still angry. 
On 6/30/2021 I asked if the shut down would effect my ROFR process and make it longer. 
You replied: “In their announcement, Disney says they are not transferring points from membership to membership, closing on contracts within this time. However, as far as I can tell, no mention is made regarding ROFR reviews. I would anticipate the typical 3-4 week review.”
In your email on 8/25/2021 you stated “With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm.”

So the shutdown did effect processing. 

On 8/13/2021 your email regarding the paperwork stated: “They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything.”
On 8/25/2021 your email stated: “As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13.”

So the paperwork was not received end of July but rather 8/2/2021. 

On 8/13/2021 I asked if the ROFR clock had reset with the receipt of the paperwork. You said: “I'm not sure that the clock was reset, but there was definitely a delay in the waiting for documentation.” 
However on 8/25/2021 you stated that the clock was reset starting 8/2/2021. 

I don’t “BELIEVE” you gave me conflicting information, you DID give me conflicting information. 

Your email felt condescending and dismissive. 
I have $5,000 tied up in this for over 60 days now. Funds that I received from my father after he passed away. Funds that I don’t want to believe I have given to a company that doesn’t care about how long this is taking and how stressful this is for me and the sellers. 
I have had to be proactive about reaching out to you because as you put it, “While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share.”
There’s always something to share. The simple act of reaching out and saying “I am still waiting for a decision WITH you” especially in a situation such as this is just good business.


----------



## disneyforsix

@Jen0718 - I am so sorry this has been your process.  You have handled this with so much more patience and grace than I ever could have.


----------



## Adg0428

Adg0428 said:


> Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26



Here at BLT now for the first time! Although I’m upset I don’t think we got a good deal now after seeing the others sent, I really hope we pass! BLT feels like “home”


----------



## Ginamarie

Jen0718 said:


> Email from broker last week:
> 
> I apologize for any oversight on my part, as it seems you feel I have not communicated with you and that you believe I have given you conflicting information. It is never my intention to be anything but open and honest in every aspect of what I do.
> 
> While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share. With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm. Another aspect that may be coming into play is that this contract cannot close until December, so we don't know if that's influencing Disney's urgency or not.
> 
> I'm sure you want to know if this will pass because you'd like to search for another contract if it doesn't. The good news is that Disney hasn't bought back any of our BLT contracts in the last 90 days, and I couldn't find any reported "buy backs" online in the last 5 months.
> 
> As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13. I truly wish we could have known in advance that this would take this long, but unfortunately there was a death involved.
> 
> We make it a rule of thumb to notify buyers and sellers immediately when we hear back from Disney, and that will certainly be the case with your file, as well.
> 
> What I am considering sending today:
> I was angry after your last email and I let it sit for a week. I am still angry.
> On 6/30/2021 I asked if the shut down would effect my ROFR process and make it longer.
> You replied: “In their announcement, Disney says they are not transferring points from membership to membership, closing on contracts within this time. However, as far as I can tell, no mention is made regarding ROFR reviews. I would anticipate the typical 3-4 week review.”
> In your email on 8/25/2021 you stated “With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm.”
> 
> So the shutdown did effect processing.
> 
> On 8/13/2021 your email regarding the paperwork stated: “They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything.”
> On 8/25/2021 your email stated: “As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13.”
> 
> So the paperwork was not received end of July but rather 8/2/2021.
> 
> On 8/13/2021 I asked if the ROFR clock had reset with the receipt of the paperwork. You said: “I'm not sure that the clock was reset, but there was definitely a delay in the waiting for documentation.”
> However on 8/25/2021 you stated that the clock was reset starting 8/2/2021.
> 
> I don’t “BELIEVE” you gave me conflicting information, you DID give me conflicting information.
> 
> Your email felt condescending and dismissive.
> I have $5,000 tied up in this for over 60 days now. Funds that I received from my father after he passed away. Funds that I don’t want to believe I have given to a company that doesn’t care about how long this is taking and how stressful this is for me and the sellers.
> I have had to be proactive about reaching out to you because as you put it, “While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share.”
> There’s always something to share. The simple act of reaching out and saying “I am still waiting for a decision WITH you” especially in a situation such as this is just good business.



I totally get your frustration, but there's really not much the broker could have done.  When you asked if the shut down would delay things, she should have said "we really don't know because this hasn't happened before."  Aside from that.. I think they've been waiting it out like you have.

The broker isn't holding your money, the title company is.  They just facilitate the sale.  Once you go into contract, the brokers have nothing to do until they hear from Disney.

I agree with you that it would have been good business for them to say "we're waiting with you..." but honestly, that doesn't get you what you're looking for either.


----------



## wnielsen1

Jen0718 said:


> Email from broker last week:
> 
> I apologize for any oversight on my part, as it seems you feel I have not communicated with you and that you believe I have given you conflicting information. It is never my intention to be anything but open and honest in every aspect of what I do.
> 
> While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share. With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm. Another aspect that may be coming into play is that this contract cannot close until December, so we don't know if that's influencing Disney's urgency or not.
> 
> I'm sure you want to know if this will pass because you'd like to search for another contract if it doesn't. The good news is that Disney hasn't bought back any of our BLT contracts in the last 90 days, and I couldn't find any reported "buy backs" online in the last 5 months.
> 
> As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13. I truly wish we could have known in advance that this would take this long, but unfortunately there was a death involved.
> 
> We make it a rule of thumb to notify buyers and sellers immediately when we hear back from Disney, and that will certainly be the case with your file, as well.
> 
> What I am considering sending today:
> I was angry after your last email and I let it sit for a week. I am still angry.
> On 6/30/2021 I asked if the shut down would effect my ROFR process and make it longer.
> You replied: “In their announcement, Disney says they are not transferring points from membership to membership, closing on contracts within this time. However, as far as I can tell, no mention is made regarding ROFR reviews. I would anticipate the typical 3-4 week review.”
> In your email on 8/25/2021 you stated “With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm.”
> 
> So the shutdown did effect processing.
> 
> On 8/13/2021 your email regarding the paperwork stated: “They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything.”
> On 8/25/2021 your email stated: “As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13.”
> 
> So the paperwork was not received end of July but rather 8/2/2021.
> 
> On 8/13/2021 I asked if the ROFR clock had reset with the receipt of the paperwork. You said: “I'm not sure that the clock was reset, but there was definitely a delay in the waiting for documentation.”
> However on 8/25/2021 you stated that the clock was reset starting 8/2/2021.
> 
> I don’t “BELIEVE” you gave me conflicting information, you DID give me conflicting information.
> 
> Your email felt condescending and dismissive.
> I have $5,000 tied up in this for over 60 days now. Funds that I received from my father after he passed away. Funds that I don’t want to believe I have given to a company that doesn’t care about how long this is taking and how stressful this is for me and the sellers.
> I have had to be proactive about reaching out to you because as you put it, “While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share.”
> There’s always something to share. The simple act of reaching out and saying “I am still waiting for a decision WITH you” especially in a situation such as this is just good business.


I think I would pass on sending that email.


----------



## Suzabella

wnielsen1 said:


> I think I would pass on sending that email.



I would too but on Sept. 14 at 8 am they'd be getting an email requesting a refund if you haven't heard back.  Time to stick a fork in it and call it done, imho.


----------



## Sandisw

H


Jen0718 said:


> Email from broker last week:
> 
> I apologize for any oversight on my part, as it seems you feel I have not communicated with you and that you believe I have given you conflicting information. It is never my intention to be anything but open and honest in every aspect of what I do.
> 
> While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share. With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm. Another aspect that may be coming into play is that this contract cannot close until December, so we don't know if that's influencing Disney's urgency or not.
> 
> I'm sure you want to know if this will pass because you'd like to search for another contract if it doesn't. The good news is that Disney hasn't bought back any of our BLT contracts in the last 90 days, and I couldn't find any reported "buy backs" online in the last 5 months.
> 
> As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13. I truly wish we could have known in advance that this would take this long, but unfortunately there was a death involved.
> 
> We make it a rule of thumb to notify buyers and sellers immediately when we hear back from Disney, and that will certainly be the case with your file, as well.
> 
> What I am considering sending today:
> I was angry after your last email and I let it sit for a week. I am still angry.
> On 6/30/2021 I asked if the shut down would effect my ROFR process and make it longer.
> You replied: “In their announcement, Disney says they are not transferring points from membership to membership, closing on contracts within this time. However, as far as I can tell, no mention is made regarding ROFR reviews. I would anticipate the typical 3-4 week review.”
> In your email on 8/25/2021 you stated “With the 6 day shutdown in July, waiting on the death certificate paperwork (which I did not know about because Disney was handling it and did not tell us), along with the increased sales that went through in June and July, it seems as though this was the perfect storm.”
> 
> So the shutdown did effect processing.
> 
> On 8/13/2021 your email regarding the paperwork stated: “They were all received as of the end of July, as it took awhile to compile everything.”
> On 8/25/2021 your email stated: “As the date of the deceased paperwork file completion is Aug 2, I think we need to anticipate projecting review from that start date now. This means ROFR review times of 4-6 weeks from Aug 2nd, which is Monday August 30-Monday September 13.”
> 
> So the paperwork was not received end of July but rather 8/2/2021.
> 
> On 8/13/2021 I asked if the ROFR clock had reset with the receipt of the paperwork. You said: “I'm not sure that the clock was reset, but there was definitely a delay in the waiting for documentation.”
> However on 8/25/2021 you stated that the clock was reset starting 8/2/2021.
> 
> I don’t “BELIEVE” you gave me conflicting information, you DID give me conflicting information.
> 
> Your email felt condescending and dismissive.
> I have $5,000 tied up in this for over 60 days now. Funds that I received from my father after he passed away. Funds that I don’t want to believe I have given to a company that doesn’t care about how long this is taking and how stressful this is for me and the sellers.
> I have had to be proactive about reaching out to you because as you put it, “While we wait on Disney, there is radio silence, since our hands are tied as we wait on their process. There is nothing we can do to mitigate an expeditious review or step in to ensure the process is being handled. Disney has its own processes, so we don't openly communicate as there is nothing to share.”
> There’s always something to share. The simple act of reaching out and saying “I am still waiting for a decision WITH you” especially in a situation such as this is just good business.



I am sorry for the frustrating experience and I think it’s always good to vent and put things down in writing.

But, I would probably wait a few days, and then consider whether it does accomplish anything to send it vs, waiting until it’s over and sharing with the broker and title company your suggestions for improving their business model…which I think you should definitely do!

It does sound like the real delay is the death certificate and not the shut down and while Disney does not usually delay ROFR based on a delayed closing, they can and you should have been told that. 

Let’s hope you hear soon now that we are 4 weeks into the “new” timeline.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

dale-n-chip---$120-$45806-350-OKW(E)-Jun-84/20, 350/21, 350/22, 350/23-Int'l seller- sent 9/1/21


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 63 (or 30): I didn’t send the email. It was good to vent and get it out and I will definitely be sending something in the way of a review on my experience but not today. 
Still no word, they still have my money. Shall we start taking over/under bets on my final answer date? Not for money cause we all know what we actually spend it on, maybe for bragging rights? Although, I don’t know if it’s anything to brag on


----------



## Sandisw

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 63 (or 30): I didn’t send the email. It was good to vent and get it out and I will definitely be sending something in the way of a review on my experience but not today.
> Still no word, they still have my money. Shall we start taking over/under bets on my final answer date? Not for money cause we all know what we actually spend it on, maybe for bragging rights? Although, I don’t know if it’s anything to brag on



My bet is September 7th.


----------



## Jen0718

Sandisw said:


> My bet is September 7th.


That will put me at 69 total days. I would “beat” the previous 67 days on the boards.


----------



## Wedgeout

Jen0718 said:


> That will put me at 69 total days. I would “beat” the previous 67 days on the boards.


A positive part though is the death certificate is filed Aug 2 and this all doesn’t change your closing date. Resale can cause anxiety for sure. I looked back to my purchase last year. Sent Aug 5 and got ROFR clearance Sep 11. Hang in there. You got this!


----------



## Amyeliza

Jen0718 said:


> Email from broker last week:
> 
> I apologize for any oversight on my part, as it seems you feel I have not communicated with you and that you believe I have given you conflicting information. It is never my intention to be anything but open and honest in every aspect of what I do.



Dude, this person sucks at apologies!


----------



## Jen0718

Amyeliza said:


> Dude, this person sucks at apologies!


That is what made me so angry. Thank you for seeing what I was seeing.


----------



## Lederson23

Lederson23---$125-$25000-200-SSR-Dec-106/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays closing- sent 8/7, taken 9/1


----------



## Lederson23

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30
> 
> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26
> 
> Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> craigster38---$140-$24416-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 '22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> Keith801---$140-$46152-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/12
> 
> mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> vbmedic52---$150-$15625-100-BCV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30
> 
> mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/5
> 
> Wocka704---$160-$26644-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14, passed 6/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22, 85/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/12
> 
> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> TimTrecker---$175-$5993-30-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/28
> 
> MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/11
> 
> Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16
> 
> tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11
> 
> ephebe---$140-$25867-170-BWV-Jun-39/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> Sarahdactyl---$143-$32526-210-BWV-Mar-2/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> vikkii19---$80-$6048-60-HH-Oct-0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/6
> 
> bwbuddy5---$83-$20355-210-HH-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/24, passed 7/28
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28, passed 8/2
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22-ROFR Decision Reversed-sent 7/9, passed 8/10
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 31/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10
> 
> havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Poly Remy---$160-$18290-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/18, passed 7/12
> 
> DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/30
> 
> TKellegrew---$171-$34999-200-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/3
> 
> Dawg74---$160-$20671-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 69/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/5
> 
> MadameGeoda---$167-$34878-200-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 0/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> lexxus379---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19 (Seller)---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/12
> 
> dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20/21; INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29, passed 8/4
> 
> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21, passed 8/7
> 
> disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10, passed 8/12
> 
> Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13, passed 8/14
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$300-$15691-50-VGC-Dec-0/20, 90/21, 50/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> LisaDKG---$285-$46318-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/26, passed 8/2
> 
> WhipMyRayaHair---$290-$30640-100-VGC-Jun-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/6, passed 8/9
> 
> kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10, passed 8/12
> 
> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> nuts---$206-$11100-50-VGF-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/21
> 
> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/12
> 
> MeggiesMom---$181-$37022-200-VGF-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> stlrod---$180-$19334-100-VGF-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10
> 
> Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 7/12, passed 8/16
> 
> MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3, passed 6/28
> 
> Quiltsndisney---$115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/2
> 
> Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30, passed 8/4
> 
> diskate10---$110-$12445-100-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 8/16
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/29
> 
> Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12
> 
> mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> DBFire---$165-$13600-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 60/21, 75/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10
> 
> Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28, passed 6/21
> 
> mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22
> 
> Gregb---$72-$50963-600-VB-Oct-0/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Firework---$145-$4526-25-AKV-Sep-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 7/20
> 
> Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21
> 
> WillyB---$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> Ach222---$145-$12050-80-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 7/26
> 
> ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29
> 
> andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4
> 
> Boomatt---$140-$16177-105-AKV-Mar-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 8/9
> 
> DisneyGirl1721---$165-$11830-60-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-Int'l Seller- sent 7/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> DisneyTakeAllMyMoney---$120-$16333-120-AUL-Dec-0/19, 10/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 7/27
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVChris---$150-$52500-350-BCV-Jun-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/26
> 
> princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28
> 
> Here4theEars---$160-$25845-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30
> 
> amagicalvegan---$165-$34551-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 7/2
> 
> pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1
> 
> DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7
> 
> Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13
> 
> weatherman---$149-$19230-125-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/17
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30
> 
> Taffel---$120-$6933-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 75/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 8/5
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6
> 
> havertown---$139-$15346-100-OKW(E)-Dec-34/20, 35/21, 100/22- sent 8/11
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$130-$31936-224-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 195/22- sent 8/16
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25
> 
> brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6
> 
> GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5
> 
> Cabius---$168-$9060-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/13
> 
> Amyeliza (seller)---$189-$12177-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 35/21, 60/22- sent 8/13
> 
> weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16
> 
> tripphuff---$165-$29745-175-PVB-Mar-0/20, 175/21, 350/22, 175/23- sent 8/17
> 
> Tyler's Dad---$160-$68092-400-PVB-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 8/19
> 
> Krysib---$175-$23472-125-PVB-Feb-0/20, 125/21, 250/22, 125/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 8/20
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> 
> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Phelpsap --$119-$35700-300-SSR-Dec 0/20, 0/21, 271/22, 300/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/27
> 
> swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29
> 
> softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23-Delayed Closing 10/7/21- sent 7/30
> 
> 911Momof3---$165-$10892-60-SSR-Jun-60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 8/3
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4
> 
> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4
> 
> Cleeevus---$127-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6
> 
> pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Princesscinderella---$126-$20631-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/12
> 
> Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31
> 
> andeesings---$160-$13089-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 63/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/5
> 
> disneyforsix---$152-$19785-125-CCV-Dec-148/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/5
> 
> disneyeverlasting---$170-$13883-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/8
> 
> Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> revkmnd---$120-$35756-272-AKV-Dec-0/19, 135/20, 272/21, 272/22- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> sgricewich---$108-$24410-220-OKW-Jun-110/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 6/30, taken 7/22
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30
> 
> Nukem83---$118-$13151-100-OKW-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/18, taken 8/3
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8, taken 7/31
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15, taken 6/30
> 
> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9
> 
> weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24, taken 7/28
> 
> swade95---$127-$15805-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/29
> 
> Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18
> 
> Lederson23---$125-$25000-200-SSR-Dec-106/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays closing- sent 8/7, taken 9/1
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> lexxus379---$60-$6515-100-VB-Jun-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- Seller pays MF 21, sent 7/16, taken 8/10


----------



## Suzabella

Sandisw said:


> My bet is September 7th.



September 3rd.  Hoping and praying you hear before the weekend.


----------



## Jen0718

Suzabella said:


> September 3rd.  Hoping and praying you hear before the weekend.


I truly hope you are right.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 63 (or 30): I didn’t send the email. It was good to vent and get it out and I will definitely be sending something in the way of a review on my experience but not today.
> Still no word, they still have my money. Shall we start taking over/under bets on my final answer date? Not for money cause we all know what we actually spend it on, maybe for bragging rights? Although, I don’t know if it’s anything to brag on



September 4th


----------



## Jen0718

Flynn's Gal said:


> September 4th


Okay, I like the optimism here. Not many pass on weekends but I will take it.


----------



## princessmocha

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 63 (or 30): I didn’t send the email. It was good to vent and get it out and I will definitely be sending something in the way of a review on my experience but not today.
> Still no word, they still have my money. Shall we start taking over/under bets on my final answer date? Not for money cause we all know what we actually spend it on, maybe for bragging rights? Although, I don’t know if it’s anything to brag on


I’m going for the 8th!  But I hope it is sooner.


----------



## Jen0718

princessmocha said:


> I’m going for the 8th!  But I hope it is sooner.


The 8th would be exactly 70 days. 10 weeks, nice round numbers for my misery.


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> Hope you’re having a good time! I also think you’ll love Aulani!



I think you're right.  We will likely love Aulani once covid has passed and things reopen. We are having a great time.  Interested to see how BWV turns out.  So far the rooms suck compared to BLT, I could understand liking the studios here but the 2bdrm/1bdrm is not even close to as good. I have always appreciated your perspective and input.  While I decided to get the contract for SAP many other people, including yourself, have provided a lot of great info.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> I think you're right.  We will likely love Aulani once covid has passed and things reopen. We are having a great time.  Interested to see how BWV turns out.  So far the rooms suck compared to BLT, I could understand liking the studios here but the 2bdrm/1bdrm is not even close to as good. I have always appreciated your perspective and input.  While I decided to get the contract for SAP many other people, including yourself, have provided a lot of great info.


Have you tried any interesting or fun restaurants? WDW is filled with them!


----------



## jen22984

Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Jen0718 said:


> Okay, I like the optimism here. Not many pass on weekends but I will take it.


I was going for September 3rd, but Suzabella got it before me. I really hope you hear you passed today, but went for Sat. since they might try to clear the desks before Labor Day.


----------



## DaveNan

Jen0718 said:


> Okay, I like the optimism here. Not many pass on weekends but I will take it.


Pixie dust.    Never use the “t” word on this thread.


----------



## Ginamarie

I remember reading recently that most contracts pass on day 22 or 26.  I'm on day 29 and just starting to pull my hair out.  I am realizing what a saint Jen is for hanging on as long as she has.  I'm reassuring myself that it's taking longer because they're doing estoppel and ROFR at the same time.. if they were going to reject me, I probably would have heard already... at least that's what I keep telling myself.

I also still get nightmares about the 160 points on that contract that expire 9/30/21.  If I finally pass, I think I need to pour out a glass for those lost points- gone too soon.


----------



## Ginamarie

And no sooner did I write my post than... we passed!!!

Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2

And I swear this is the last contract I'm buying.... in 2021.  Seriously, I have enough points for right now and enough to feel secure booking our 2 bed/1bed combo at Aulani next summer.  Happy day!


----------



## Jen0718

Ginamarie said:


> And no sooner did I write my post than... we passed!!!
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2
> 
> And I swear this is the last contract I'm buying.... in 2021.  Seriously, I have enough points for right now and enough to feel secure booking our 2 bed/1bed combo at Aulani next summer.  Happy day!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

Jen0718 said:


> Congrats!!!


Your pass is coming- I know it!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Ginamarie said:


> And no sooner did I write my post than... we passed!!!
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2
> 
> And I swear this is the last contract I'm buying.... in 2021.  Seriously, I have enough points for right now and enough to feel secure booking our 2 bed/1bed combo at Aulani next summer.  Happy day!


That’s great! Congratulations.

I was told about the combined ROFR and estoppel a couple of days ago. The title company quoted me ~40 days to hear back. I’m still at the beginning (11th day), so not holding my breath yet.


----------



## Jen0718

Ginamarie said:


> Your pass is coming- I know it!


I honestly don’t have high expectations at this point


----------



## Ginamarie

DisneyMusicMan said:


> That’s great! Congratulations.
> 
> I was told about the combined ROFR and estoppel a couple of days ago. The title company quoted me ~40 days to hear back. I’m still at the beginning (11th day), so not holding my breath yet.



Of course the "you passed ROFR" email from the broker said they expect estoppel to take 2-4 weeks, but I'm hoping that's old news and it will show up sooner rather than later.  We are heading to WDW in about a week so I'd rather do everything on my end before we leave.


----------



## softballmom3

Ginamarie said:


> And no sooner did I write my post than... we passed!!!
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2
> 
> And I swear this is the last contract I'm buying.... in 2021.  Seriously, I have enough points for right now and enough to feel secure booking our 2 bed/1bed combo at Aulani next summer.  Happy day!



Congrats!  This is starting to drive me bonkers (I know Jen's is WAY worse).  I'm on day 34.................My broker told me yesterday I may need to expect 7-10 more days before knowing....ughhhh....


----------



## Ginamarie

softballmom3 said:


> Congrats!  This is starting to drive me bonkers (I know Jen's is WAY worse).  I'm on day 34.................My broker told me yesterday I may need to expect 7-10 more days before knowing....ughhhh....


Fingers crossed for you- I keep thinking that if it takes longer it's usually good news!


----------



## DaveNan

When I went to rofr 27 days ago, I was expecting 5 weeks.  Right now they seem to be 2 or 3 days under that.  With Labor Day coming up…. I figure I will start the continual email refresh the middle of next week.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Thinking way back to the glory days of June, when ROFR was taking 21-22 days...LOL


----------



## DVChris

Ginamarie said:


> And no sooner did I write my post than... we passed!!!
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2
> 
> And I swear this is the last contract I'm buying.... in 2021.  Seriously, I have enough points for right now and enough to feel secure booking our 2 bed/1bed combo at Aulani next summer.  Happy day!


Congratulations! We are hoping to be in Aulani next summer too!
I’m on day 38 for my BCV. Not sure what’s taking so long since they haven’t taken any BCV in over a year


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

DreamingofDVC---$124-$43080-340-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 340/22, 340/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/1 

1st attempt and taken.  Back to the hunt.


----------



## softballmom3

Dreaming of DVC said:


> DreamingofDVC---$124-$43080-340-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 340/22, 340/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/1
> 
> 1st attempt and taken.  Back to the hunt.



After seeing a couple of SSR's sent after mine I'm trying to remain hopeful that it could still pass....it obviously has to have been seen by this point.  

Good luck on your next try!


----------



## 911momof3

911momof3 said:


> 911Momof3---$165-$10892-60-SSR-Jun-60/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 8/3
> 
> Hi all! Hope I did this correctly! This is my 1st contract ever! Excited but also a bit nervous.




Just found out that we passed this morning! Also, I did find out that it went to ROFR on the 5th not the 3rd as I had thought!

I'm happy to have this small contract to start and add direct through Disney as I go! I hope all of you pass soon!!!!


----------



## swade95

swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29, passed 8/30


----------



## DonMacGregor

softballmom3 said:


> After seeing a couple of SSR's sent after mine I'm trying to remain hopeful that it could still pass....it obviously has to have been seen by this point.
> 
> Good luck on your next try!


I am a bit less confident on my 100 point contract at $132, but we shall see.


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> I am a bit less confident on my 100 point contract at $132, but we shall see.


I feel like if you're over $130 on SSR, you're pretty safe, but sometimes there's no telling what they'll do!


----------



## Taffel

Taffel---$120-$6933-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 75/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/2

Thought for sure this was going to get taken.
I had actually forgotten all about it, because I've been dealing with a family emergency for the last 2.5 weeks.
It came as a total surprise when I got the email saying it has passed!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> I feel like if you're over $130 on SSR, you're pretty safe, but sometimes there's no telling what they'll do!



After all my bloviating elsewhere that I am in no hurry, and am a "go with the flow" kinda guy, the idea of waiting a month to find out I need to start over just completely lost its appeal for me about an hour ago. LOL

I am the proud new owner of 150 SSR points direct. HAHAHA

Cancelled the contract in ROFR.


----------



## Taffel

911momof3 said:


> Just found out that we passed this morning! Also, I did find out that it went to ROFR on the 5th not the 3rd as I had thought!
> 
> I'm happy to have this small contract to start and add direct through Disney as I go! I hope all of you pass soon!!!!



That's exactly my plan! I bought a small contract to start and then will just add on direct from now on.


----------



## Adg0428

DonMacGregor said:


> After all my bloviating elsewhere that I am in no hurry, and am a "go with the flow" kinda guy, the idea of waiting a month to find out I need to start over just completely lost its appeal for me about an hour ago. LOL
> 
> I am the proud new owner of 150 SSR points direct. HAHAHA
> 
> Cancelled the contract in ROFR.



Is it 10 days you have to cancel ROFR? And you get deposit back?


----------



## DonMacGregor

Adg0428 said:


> Is it 10 days you have to cancel ROFR? And you get deposit back?



It's 10 days after you sign the contract. If it takes them a few days (say over the weekend) to submit to Disney, it's still 10 days from date of contract signing.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Back at it...
> 
> 
> DonMacGregor---$132-$13735-100-SSR-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/26
> 
> It's a disease...


Cancelled 9/2.


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> After all my bloviating elsewhere that I am in no hurry, and am a "go with the flow" kinda guy, the idea of waiting a month to find out I need to start over just completely lost its appeal for me about an hour ago. LOL
> 
> I am the proud new owner of 150 SSR points direct. HAHAHA
> 
> Cancelled the contract in ROFR.


If my current contract had fallen through, my plan was to buy OKW-E direct points.
Alas, OKW will have to wait because I'm getting these AKV points after all.. though now I'll have to wait for closing and membership and points to load.  You're going to have points available by tomorrow probably!


----------



## Adg0428

DonMacGregor said:


> It's 10 days after you sign the contract. If it takes them a few days (say over the weekend) to submit to Disney, it's still 10 days from date of contract signing.



im tempted. Getting cold feet a little seeing all of the good deals others are getting for BLT.


----------



## Ginamarie

Adg0428 said:


> im tempted. Getting cold feet a little seeing all of the good deals others are getting for BLT.


It's a risk- the better the price, the more of a chance that you're not going to pass ROFR.  I've seen some amazing deals pop up, but then you could be waiting around for a month to find out it isn't going to pass.  You have to ask if you need the points for something soon or if you're willing to just wait it out for a great deal in case you sneak through.


----------



## DonMacGregor

I'm not sure I want to be a Debbie Downer, or if it is even allowed, but I did get some interesting input from my Guide that seems to correlate with what we are seeing in the forum, but I don't want to rain on any parades (or cavalcades as it were)...


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> If my current contract had fallen through, my plan was to buy OKW-E direct points.
> Alas, OKW will have to wait because I'm getting these AKV points after all.. though now I'll have to wait for closing and membership and points to load.  You're going to have points available by tomorrow probably!



They're telling me by the end of today!


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm not sure I want to be a Debbie Downer, or if it is even allowed, but I did get some interesting input from my Guide that seems to correlate with what we are seeing in the forum, but I don't want to rain on any parades (or cavalcades as it were)...


OK, we have no idea what you're talking about.  You're allowed to talk about rumours here- just let everyone know where you heard it and they can determine how much weight they want to allow for it.


----------



## Adg0428

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm not sure I want to be a Debbie Downer, or if it is even allowed, but I did get some interesting input from my Guide that seems to correlate with what we are seeing in the forum, but I don't want to rain on any parades (or cavalcades as it were)...


Care to elaborate?


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> They're telling me by the end of today!



Points loaded!


----------



## Adg0428

DonMacGregor said:


> Points loaded!


Nice!!


----------



## starfrenzy

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm not sure I want to be a Debbie Downer, or if it is even allowed, but I did get some interesting input from my Guide that seems to correlate with what we are seeing in the forum, but I don't want to rain on any parades (or cavalcades as it were)...



Do tell.


----------



## LadybugsMum

DonMacGregor said:


> I'm not sure I want to be a Debbie Downer, or if it is even allowed, but I did get some interesting input from my Guide that seems to correlate with what we are seeing in the forum, but I don't want to rain on any parades (or cavalcades as it were)...



Don't be tease. What did you find out??


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> OK, we have no idea what you're talking about.  You're allowed to talk about rumours here- just let everyone know where you heard it and they can determine how much weight they want to allow for it.



My point was I don’t want to be saying “my guide told me this”, or “my guide told me that” because it is possibly inaccurate and I don’t want to be saying something that might cause doubt or a cancellation that could affect a buyer, seller, or broker monetarily. That’s all.


----------



## DonMacGregor

LadybugsMum said:


> Don't be tease. What did you find out??



I was told that they have switched their focus from OKW to SSR over the last few days (borne out by what looks like an uptick in ROFR takes after a seeming drought). I was further told they are actually pretty low on some use years, to the extent that I had to give the guide my preferred UY, plus two options, and he had to actually call me back after about 30 minutes. Two of the three use years would have resulted in a trip to the wait list.


----------



## ValW

ValW---$140-$3617-25-OKW-Dec-0/20, 14/21, 25/22-I am the Seller- sent 8/5, passed 9/2

I am the seller so I'm not sure the total closing cost amount.  I also received closing documents about an hour after I was notified about ROFR.


----------



## princesscinderella

DonMacGregor said:


> Points loaded!


Congratulations!  I hope your direct purchase doesn’t make them take my SSR in ROFR  since they will need to refill their direct points piggy bank.


----------



## pianomanzano

princesscinderella said:


> Congratulations!  I hope your direct purchase doesn’t make them take my SSR in ROFR  since they will need to refill their direct points piggy bank.


Could be mine too haha. Have a loaded contract that I should be hearing back from them about any day now.


----------



## DonMacGregor

princesscinderella said:


> Congratulations!  I hope your direct purchase doesn’t make them take my SSR in ROFR  since they will need to refill their direct points piggy bank.





pianomanzano said:


> Could be mine too haha. Have a loaded contract that I should be hearing back from them about any day now.



Great....


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> I was told that they have switched their focus from OKW to SSR over the last few days (borne out by what looks like an uptick in ROFR takes after a seeming drought). I was further told they are actually pretty low on some use years, to the extent that I had to give the guide my preferred UY, plus two options, and he had to actually call me back after about 30 minutes. Two of the three use years would have resulted in a trip to the wait list.


That seems about right.  I think they're still buying OKW too, but the demand for SSR has been high all along.


----------



## princesscinderella

DonMacGregor said:


> Great....


No hard feelings at all . I have 8 contracts taken in ROFR this year it’s become a game almost.  I have to admit I’ve become addicted to looking at listings and bidding.  I definitely have addonitis, I’m lucky my hubby supports my habit


----------



## DonMacGregor

Ginamarie said:


> That seems about right.  I think they're still buying OKW too, but the demand for SSR has been high all along.



I took him at his word for several reasons:

1. I called then and told them what resort I was looking at, so there was no steering me to or from anything.
2. The subject of ROFR came up in idle conversation when was mentioning why I called.
3. There does seem to be an increase in SSR ROFR activity.
4. When it came to use year, he asked me what month I wanted (I told him February or March, but March had been the preferred UY), and he said they were tight on some months, and a wait list was a possibility before he even verified. I gave him April as well, and he said he'd need to find out if they were available and call me back. No sales guy EVER wants to let you off the line for any reason whatsoever.
5. When he did call back he said they had February, but no March or April. If I wanted those UY, I'd need to go on a waiting list.


----------



## softballmom3

DonMacGregor said:


> I took him at his word for several reasons:
> 
> 1. I called then and told them what resort I was looking at, so there was no steering me to or from anything.
> 2. The subject of ROFR came up in idle conversation when was mentioning why I called.
> 3. There does seem to be an increase in SSR ROFR activity.
> 4. When it came to use year, he asked me what month I wanted (I told him February or March, but March had been the preferred UY), and he said they were tight on some months, and a wait list was a possibility before he even verified. I gave him April as well, and he said he'd need to find out if they were available and call me back. No sales guy EVER wants to let you off the line for any reason whatsoever.
> 5. When he did call back he said they had February, but no March or April. If I wanted those UY, I'd need to go on a waiting list.


Feb is what I'm waiting on. Oh Lordy.


----------



## DaveNan

DonMacGregor said:


> I took him at his word for several reasons:
> 
> 1. I called then and told them what resort I was looking at, so there was no steering me to or from anything.
> 2. The subject of ROFR came up in idle conversation when was mentioning why I called.
> 3. There does seem to be an increase in SSR ROFR activity.
> 4. When it came to use year, he asked me what month I wanted (I told him February or March, but March had been the preferred UY), and he said they were tight on some months, and a wait list was a possibility before he even verified. I gave him April as well, and he said he'd need to find out if they were available and call me back. No sales guy EVER wants to let you off the line for any reason whatsoever.
> 5. When he did call back he said they had February, but no March or April. If I wanted those UY, I'd need to go on a waiting list.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvdmc-files-amendments-to-separate-use-year-from-unit.3741165/

Odd, maybe even though they have the ability, maybe they are choosing no the exercise the right.  A few years ago the updated the POS so they could change UY on a contract by contract basis.   So they did not need to worry about matching the points they claim in ROFR to any direct buyer needs.   Unlike us, they can change the UY of points any time when they resell them.   Maybe it got too complicated for the IT department.


----------



## DonMacGregor

DaveNan said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvdmc-files-amendments-to-separate-use-year-from-unit.3741165/
> 
> Odd, maybe even though they have the ability, maybe they are choosing no the exercise the right.  A few years ago the updated the POS so they could change UY on a contract by contract basis.   So they did not need to worry about matching the points they claim in ROFR to any direct buyer needs.   Unlike us, they can change the UY of points any time when they resell them.   Maybe it got too complicated for the IT department.



It may be something recent. I know when I first talked to him maybe 3 months ago, it seemed like he told me "we can make the points any use year", but then I never spoke to him again until today. That may have meant "we have every use year available, so we'll make them what you want", but who knows.


----------



## DaveNan

Other things they can do that we can’t include.  Splittting a contract into smaller contracts and combining points (that one I think is limited to all points need to be on the same unit number).   Not sure why an owner would ever want to combine, but we can’t.


----------



## Sandisw

DaveNan said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvdmc-files-amendments-to-separate-use-year-from-unit.3741165/
> 
> Odd, maybe even though they have the ability, maybe they are choosing no the exercise the right.  A few years ago the updated the POS so they could change UY on a contract by contract basis.   So they did not need to worry about matching the points they claim in ROFR to any direct buyer needs.   Unlike us, they can change the UY of points any time when they resell them.   Maybe it got too complicated for the IT department.



Just to expand about the change to UY.  They can do this, but it doesn’t mean they can always sell points because the contract still needs to have the right type of points in its original UY in order for the change to happen so they can sell it.

For example, say I want a Dec UY, and they only have a September UY in stock.  But, the Sept UY has already started its 2021 UY but Dec has not,

They can’t change that to Dec snd sell it to me because I am entitled to 2020 points…the current UY for Dec…and that contract doesn’t have those points any more.

Now, if I wanted a September UY and they had only June in stock, they can change it because both are in their 2021 UY, so they can sell it because they can give me current UY points.


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 64 (or 31): Still a whole bunch of nothing. They still have my money . I have some small hope that I might, maybe hear something someday. That’s a very small sliver of hope at this point. It would be great if I heard something before the closing date though.


----------



## Theta

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 64 (or 31): Still a whole bunch of nothing. They still have my money . I have some small hope that I might, maybe hear something someday. That’s a very small sliver of hope at this point. It would be great if I heard something before the closing date though.




I wonder how much of this is due to your super late closing?  Does anyone know if other delayed closings drag on like this one?

Did the delayed closing give you pause when you purchased?


----------



## Jen0718

Theta said:


> I wonder how much of this is due to your super late closing?  Does anyone know if other delayed closings drag on like this one?
> 
> Did the delayed closing give you pause when you purchased?


This was my first ever resale. I was totally new and I was aware of delayed closings but not the reason some are delayed. My broker explained that it was due to a current reservation that must be completed before the contract can close. She also assured me that it typically doesn’t effect ROFR. In fact, it could work in my favor as Disney may not be interested in waiting around for the contract to close. I had seen other delayed closings pass just fine so I was not too concerned. Plus I thought if they took it, I would have plenty of time to bid on another contract. Ahhh, the uninitiated hubris of innocence. I had no idea what I was in for


----------



## Ginamarie

Theta said:


> I wonder how much of this is due to your super late closing?  Does anyone know if other delayed closings drag on like this one?
> 
> Did the delayed closing give you pause when you purchased?


Jen’s delay is 100% because of the dead owner. Basically, Disney got the request for ROFR, finally reviewed the contract and saw the dead owner and then had to kick it back for more paperwork.
We went into ROFR on a delayed closing last year. Disney exercised ROFR in eight days!!


----------



## Theta

Jen0718 said:


> This was my first ever resale. I was totally new and I was aware of delayed closings but not the reason some are delayed. My broker explained that it was due to a current reservation that must be completed before the contract can close. She also assured me that it typically doesn’t effect ROFR. In fact, it could work in my favor as Disney may not be interested in waiting around for the contract to close. I had seen other delayed closings pass just fine so I was not too concerned. Plus I thought if they took it, I would have plenty of time to bid on another contract. Ahhh, the uninitiated hubris of innocence. I had no idea what I was in for




So sorry you this has been such a pain.  I will be celebrating there with you book your first trip with these points!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Theta said:


> I wonder how much of this is due to your super late closing?  Does anyone know if other delayed closings drag on like this one?
> 
> Did the delayed closing give you pause when you purchased?



I had a resale contract several months ago that had a long (5 month) delayed closing due to a pending reservation. Signed the contract May 13, but couldn’t close until after October 11th. Once submitted, it cleared ROFR in 22 days (submitted 5/17, cleared 6/8) and estoppel was issued 6 days after that (6/14). Then, it just sat at the title company waiting for October.

I got tired of waiting and backed out, but everything at Disney’s end went pretty normally.


----------



## Theta

DonMacGregor said:


> I had a resale contract several months ago that had a long (5 month) delayed closing due to a pending reservation. Signed the contract May 13, but couldn’t close until after October 11th. Once submitted, it cleared ROFR in 22 days (submitted 5/17, cleared 6/8) and estoppel was issued 6 days after that (6/14). Then, it just sat at the title company waiting for October.
> 
> I got tired of waiting and backed out, but everything at Disney’s end went pretty normally.




That's interesting, thanks for sharing.  Did you lose your deposit in this scenario?


----------



## DaveNan

Theta said:


> Does anyone know if other delayed closings drag on like this one?


While the death may have also impacted this one, the "general rule" for ROFR is 1. contracts must allow 30 days for rofr (30 days between the signing date and the closing date on the signed contract).  2.  Disney has until the closing date to respond.  So if the closing date allowed Disney 30 days, and no answer is received by the closing date, the escrow company can proceed.  However, none of the escrow companies force this rule.  They won't proceed until they have heard from Disney.  However, in the case where the current owner has a reservation 3-4 months out when they list, and the original signed contract has a clause "can't close before (today plus 4 month)".  Disney actually has until that date to give an answer.  On my first resale contract, four years ago, they took 8 weeks.  At that time, all other answers we coming back in less than 3 weeks.  That is when I got "educated" on the difference between "Disney has 30 days to respond" and " Disney has until the contracted closing date to respond".  It is possible that the broker was accurate and Disney is no longer taking advantage of this difference, but 4 years ago it was not unusual that they would take longer to decide when the closing date was delayed.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Theta said:


> That's interesting, thanks for sharing.  Did you lose your deposit in this scenario?


Yes


----------



## DKZB

DonMacGregor said:


> Yes



That would KILL me more than waiting!


----------



## hhisc16

DonMacGregor said:


> Yes


Was this on the HHI contract?


----------



## DonMacGregor

DKZB said:


> That would KILL me more than waiting!


After 3 months, it was water so far under the bridge. Also, 3 more months to decide I’d save more money going in a different direction.


----------



## DonMacGregor

hhisc16 said:


> Was this on the HHI contract?


Yeah


----------



## DonMacGregor

DonMacGregor said:


> Yeah


I ended up buying 150 SSR points direct. Had them in my account in 30 minutes, with 150 2021 points ready to bank for next year.


----------



## wnielsen1

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 64 (or 31): Still a whole bunch of nothing. They still have my money . I have some small hope that I might, maybe hear something someday. That’s a very small sliver of hope at this point. It would be great if I heard something before the closing date though.


Today's the day, Jen


----------



## Jen0718

wnielsen1 said:


> Today's the day, Jen


I truly hope so.


----------



## The Jackal

princesscinderella said:


> I don’t think you can add that few I think the minimum is 25.  I have a FW that’s 196 points and a 34 point small contract to get me an extra night if I want.  Sometimes the odd numbers are needed to get that extra night in a certain room, it’s better than being a couple points short.


Right now minimum at most resorts is 25, CCV and RIV is 50,  yes you have the fixed week and minimum buy in issue, where’re you will have one contract for the fixed week. Let’s say 133 points, but then you need 150 points to be a first time buyer direct so you will get a second contract with 17 points to make 150.  There were a few, not many at all tiny contracts. I’m not sure but I think there were some for BLT. I remember seeing one for 8 points on a resale site as few years ago.


----------



## GoHawksKF

GoHawksKF said:


> GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5
> 
> First timer here… Let’s go!



Passed 9/3!
Great news to start out the holiday weekend!


----------



## Jen0718

GoHawksKF said:


> Passed 9/3!
> Great news to start out the holiday weekend!


Congrats GoHawks!!


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus---$127-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6, passed 9/3

4 contracts and 720 points in less than one year. I think I’m done…  maybe?


----------



## softballmom3

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$127-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6, passed 9/3
> 
> 4 contracts and 720 points in less than one year. I think I’m done…  maybe?


Now I'm just fixing to get salty about mine lol. My SSR was sent 7/30.


----------



## Cleeevus

softballmom3 said:


> Now I'm just fixing to get salty about mine lol. My SSR was sent 7/30.


Oh no! Mine has delayed closing until mid November to boot. The lack of rhyme or reason with ROFR is intriguing but mostly just frustrating! I hope you hear soon.


----------



## Cleeevus

Cleeevus said:


> Oh no! Mine has delayed closing until mid November to boot. The lack of rhyme or reason with ROFR is intriguing but mostly just frustrating! I hope you hear soon.


Also, I found it a little strange that my VGC contract was sent exactly five days prior to this one and I heard back five business days ago today that that contract passed too. Same broker for both contracts and they emailed me on Wednesday asking for proof of deposit as Mason Title couldn’t find it. It made me think Mason title and the broker were already aware of my passing ROFR at that time but waited until they had their own ducks in a row? Who knows.


----------



## gretabull

I wired the $$ for my contract today and am just waiting for the sellers to sign the closing docs! How long until I get my membership #, points, and access to the website???


----------



## Cleeevus

gretabull said:


> I wired the $$ for my contract today and am just waiting for the sellers to sign the closing docs! How long until I get my membership #, points, and access to the website???


I closed on 8/18 and am still waiting. Based on info provided in the closing threads I think it’s taking 3-4 weeks on average, after closing, to get membership email and then points come after that.


----------



## Sandisw

gretabull said:


> I wired the $$ for my contract today and am just waiting for the sellers to sign the closing docs! How long until I get my membership #, points, and access to the website???



You have to close first.   That can’t happen until the sellers return their documents which can take anywhere from the next day until however long it takes them to get them done.

I waited a month. Most try to get it done as soon as possible. But, I would assume at this point 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## gretabull

Thank you! I guess I still have to be patient


----------



## DVChris

Cleeevus said:


> Cleeevus---$127-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6, passed 9/3
> 
> 4 contracts and 720 points in less than one year. I think I’m done…  maybe?


Great deal! Now if only I can find an international seller…


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 65 (or 32): Is that right? I am unsure anymore. I had to go back and check. Still nothing, no updates, no checking to see how I am doing. Not a peep. We now enter into the small group of people who face weekend number 10 with no idea how much longer they have to wait. It’s a 3 day weekend, I am pretty sure we’re going to see a day 70 post.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DonMacGregor said:


> I had a resale contract several months ago that had a long (5 month) delayed closing due to a pending reservation. Signed the contract May 13, but couldn’t close until after October 11th. Once submitted, it cleared ROFR in 22 days (submitted 5/17, cleared 6/8) and estoppel was issued 6 days after that (6/14). Then, it just sat at the title company waiting for October.
> 
> I got tired of waiting and backed out, but everything at Disney’s end went pretty normally.


I’m still waiting on a delayed contract where the offer was accepted mid Feb! For whatever reason, ROFR took until the end of March, when it then went into deep freeze while I wait for the owner to complete a trip in October! It truly feels like it’s taken forever, but at least the wait is almost over.


----------



## Cleeevus

[


Paul Stupin said:


> I’m still waiting on a delayed contract where the offer was accepted mid Feb! For whatever reason, ROFR took until the end of March, when it then went into deep freeze while I wait for the owner to complete a trip in October! It truly feels like it’s taken forever, but at least the wait is almost over.


May I ask what it was about that contract that made you ok with waiting 8 months for it?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Cleeevus said:


> [
> 
> May I ask what it was about that contract that made you ok with waiting 8 months for it?


Good question! It had no 2021 points so there wasn’t a mad rush. Also, and this was the main reason, the price was just too good to pass up. And it looks even better now considering what’s happened to the resale market since then.


----------



## Jen0718

Paul Stupin said:


> Good question! It had no 2021 points so there wasn’t a mad rush. Also, and this was the main reason, the price was just too good to pass up. And it looks even better now considering what’s happened to the resale market since then.


That was part of my reasoning also. I wasn’t planning to use points until 2022 anyway so I wasn’t in a hurry to get them all loaded. That also gave me a great price per point.


----------



## Cleeevus

Paul Stupin said:


> Good question! It had no 2021 points so there wasn’t a mad rush. Also, and this was the main reason, the price was just too good to pass up. And it looks even better now considering what’s happened to the resale market since then.


Sounds like it was a smart move!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Jen0718 said:


> That was part of my reasoning also. I wasn’t planning to use points until 2022 anyway so I wasn’t in a hurry to get them all loaded. That also gave me a great price per point.


Same here… but I caved.


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23-International Seller- sent 8/31


----------



## lovethesun12

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23-International Seller- sent 8/31


Awesome contract! Hopefully Disney lets you keep it since it's an international seller =)


----------



## igrsod

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23-International Seller- sent 8/31


Great contract.... I hope it goes through for you.


----------



## mrmagpi

lovethesun12 said:


> Awesome contract! Hopefully Disney lets you keep it since it's an international seller =)


Judging by the other SSR I’ve seen on here, I have a feeling it’ll be taken rather quickly.


----------



## mrmagpi

igrsod said:


> Great contract.... I hope it goes through for you.


Thanks! I have a feeling it’ll be taken away, but fingers crossed!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

mrmagpi said:


> Judging by the other SSR I’ve seen on here, I have a feeling it’ll be taken rather quickly.


It'll be interesting to see if an international seller gets it through. Hope so for you.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Flynn's Gal said:


> It'll be interesting to see if an international seller gets it through. Hope so for you.


But it's loaded, so that works back in Disney's favor. I'm surprised the seller didn't use those 2021 points that are just a month old (or rent them as they are international owners). I'm really curious why they are fire saling a contract at what is just under 20% below the trending price per point. They could have rented the 2021 points and still turned around and listed the contract at the $139-$140 price point SSR seems to be trending towards.


----------



## Belle53

Firework said:


> I ended up cancelling through the 10 day recision clause.  The seller had not mailed the contract back as of this morning.  Thanks for the warning.  Helped me make the decision .


 
Good decision. I doubt that broker informed you that your accepted offer of 117pp probably wouldn't pass ROFR since Saratoga Springs resale prices have increased significantly this year. Fidelity doesn't seem to care about wasting people's time.


----------



## Chia1974

Cleeevus said:


> I closed on 8/18 and am still waiting. Based on info provided in the closing threads I think it’s taking 3-4 weeks on average, after closing, to get membership email and then points come after that.


My deed was recorded on 8/11, still waiting for the contract to show. I called MS and was told 4-6 weeks. She said that department was furloughed and I just have to be patient.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Belle53 said:


> Good decision. I doubt that broker informed you that your accepted offer of 117pp probably wouldn't pass ROFR since Saratoga Springs resale prices have increased significantly this year. Fidelity doesn't seem to care about wasting people's time.


I believe it's mrmagpi that has the $117 offer in on SSR...or were there two contracts offered at that price point?


----------



## Cleeevus

mrmagpi said:


> Judging by the other SSR I’ve seen on here, I have a feeling it’ll be taken rather quickly.


I just had a loaded SSR pass on 8/4 at $120 pp but seller paying 20 & 21 MF which essentially equates to $113 per point.  It was an international seller. You have pretty good odds of passing.


----------



## Cleeevus

Chia1974 said:


> My deed was recorded on 8/11, still waiting for the contract to show. I called MS and was told 4-6 weeks. She said that department was furloughed and I just have to be patient.


I closed on an Aulani contract last December, had the email in 6 days and points automatically loaded 2 days after that. You’d think they’d have more staff now versus December 2020 but maybe the increased demand and sales are a factor in the delay too. It’s hard to be patient!


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> But it's loaded, so that works back in Disney's favor. I'm surprised the seller didn't use those 2021 points that are just a month old (or rent them as they are international owners). I'm really curious why they are fire saling a contract at what is just under 20% below the trending price per point. They could have rented the 2021 points and still turned around and listed the contract at the $139-$140 price point SSR seems to be trending towards.



Renting points isn’t for everyone and obviously the net proceeds are good enough for this seller.

Being international is a good thing for the buyer too!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> Renting points isn’t for everyone and obviously the net proceeds are good enough for this seller.
> 
> Being international is a good thing for the buyer too!



Totally get it. Just seems a bit odd to see a really loaded contract  with 300 points due next year and all of this years (well, we'll assume 2020 points banked).

Don't get me wrong, the points and the sale itself make sense with Covid: the points available now were banked from last year, and this year's points are banked to 2022 to get the 300, and with travel so restricted (and getting worse again) it's hard (if not impossible) to use them, but aside from the added hurdle of an international seller, they still seem severely discounted. Just looking today on the sponsor's website shows 100-250 point SSR contracts being offered at $150pp +.

Don't get me wrong: super stoked for mrmagpi and fingers and toes crossed that it goes through.


----------



## Belle53

DonMacGregor said:


> I believe it's mrmagpi that has the $117 offer in on SSR...or were there two contracts offered at that price point?




There was two... I was referring to this contract:
Firework---$117-$15032-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 08/25


----------



## DonMacGregor

Belle53 said:


> There was two... I was referring to this contract:
> Firework---$117-$15032-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 08/25


Gotcha!


----------



## Paul Stupin

DonMacGregor said:


> Totally get it. Just seems a bit odd to see a really loaded contract  with 300 points due next year and all of this years (well, we'll assume 2020 points banked).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the points and the sale itself make sense with Covid: the points available now were banked from last year, and this year's points are banked to 2022 to get the 300, and with travel so restricted (and getting worse again) it's hard (if not impossible) to use them, but aside from the added hurdle of an international seller, they still seem severely discounted. Just looking today on the sponsor's website shows 100-250 point SSR contracts being offered at $150pp +.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: super stoked for mrmagpi and fingers and toes crossed that it goes through.


Yeah, will be interesting to see if it goes through. The contract with the delayed closing on which I've been waiting for the last 8 months (almost done!) was international as well.


----------



## Firework

Belle53 said:


> There was two... I was referring to this contract:
> Firework---$117-$15032-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 08/25





Belle53 said:


> Good decision. I doubt that broker informed you that your accepted offer of 117pp probably wouldn't pass ROFR since Saratoga Springs resale prices have increased significantly this year. Fidelity doesn't seem to care about wasting people's time.


I think so too.  It was a killer deal but I just had a bad feeling because of the seller situation.  The title company processed our refund and I’m on the hunt again.  We did close on a 25 point AKL contract on 9/3 so I’m officially a member !  So happy !


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$148-$22929-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 8/27


----------



## Amyeliza

princesscinderella said:


> Congratulations!  I hope your direct purchase doesn’t make them take my SSR in ROFR  since they will need to refill their direct points piggy bank.



I love that we are on this board together again!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 65 (or 32): Is that right? I am unsure anymore. I had to go back and check. Still nothing, no updates, no checking to see how I am doing. Not a peep. We now enter into the small group of people who face weekend number 10 with no idea how much longer they have to wait. It’s a 3 day weekend, I am pretty sure we’re going to see a day 70 post.



Girl, what happened?  Did you have an addendum?  That's a crazy long wait.    Are you the one with the death certificate and the snarky broker?


----------



## Ginamarie

DonMacGregor said:


> Totally get it. Just seems a bit odd to see a really loaded contract  with 300 points due next year and all of this years (well, we'll assume 2020 points banked).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the points and the sale itself make sense with Covid: the points available now were banked from last year, and this year's points are banked to 2022 to get the 300, and with travel so restricted (and getting worse again) it's hard (if not impossible) to use them, but aside from the added hurdle of an international seller, they still seem severely discounted. Just looking today on the sponsor's website shows 100-250 point SSR contracts being offered at $150pp +.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: super stoked for mrmagpi and fingers and toes crossed that it goes through.



$150 for SSR points is mad expensive. I’d take my chances on a low priced international seller any day.
Disney has been taking more stripped contracts than loaded ones of late. Although they also seem to jump at loaded ones where the seller is paying closing/MF.

I just bought an AKV contract for $135 (160 points)that was totally loaded (2019 and 2020 banked). I was pretty sure the $135 wouldn’t be an issue, but I needed points for next summer so I couldn’t take chances bidding too low. Otherwise I’d be jumping at some of the fidelity contracts to see if I could pass one.


----------



## Jen0718

Amyeliza said:


> Girl, what happened?  Did you have an addendum?  That's a crazy long wait.    Are you the one with the death certificate and the snarky broker?


Yes, death certificate and snarky broker


----------



## softballmom3

Are there still a lot of us over 30 days waiting to hear from ROFR?  I know Jen0718 is and I know they aren't working today.  I'm on day 38 today.  Hoping we all hear something this week- the earlier the better!!!


----------



## Phelpsap

softballmom3 said:


> Are there still a lot of us over 30 days waiting to hear from ROFR?  I know Jen0718 is and I know they aren't working today.  I'm on day 38 today.  Hoping we all hear something this week- the earlier the better!!!


Yes. We are a SSR with delayed closing until 12/1 that was submitted 6/30 still waiting for an answer. 

Perfect storm of July 4th holiday, DVC office closures. And now Labor Day holiday that has prolonged this waiting process.


----------



## jbreen2010

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 65 (or 32): Is that right? I am unsure anymore. I had to go back and check. Still nothing, no updates, no checking to see how I am doing. Not a peep. We now enter into the small group of people who face weekend number 10 with no idea how much longer they have to wait. It’s a 3 day weekend, I am pretty sure we’re going to see a day 70 post.




I might hold the record for 76 days in ROFR last year - 8/11 - 10/26!!  
I have a good feeling right after labor day that you will hear something. 
Fingers crossed for you....OR....you can hold the new record for longest ROFR


----------



## jbreen2010

Can I please be added to the waiting list on the next round of updates:

Jbreen2010---$185-$29602-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 144/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/23


----------



## DaveNan

softballmom3 said:


> Are there still a lot of us over 30 days waiting to hear from ROFR?  I know Jen0718 is and I know they aren't working today.  I'm on day 38 today.  Hoping we all hear something this week- the earlier the better!!!


I am at 31 days.  Hoping to hear this week. Several folks who went to rofr on the same day or just before me heard last Thursday or friday. With Labor Day I did not expect to hear anything once it got late in the day on friday.  The only folks who had head back quicker got bad news.  There were a couple of takens last week that went to rofr after me.


----------



## DVChris

I’m on day 42 for my BCV. Not sure what the hold up is since they haven’t taken BCV in over a year.


----------



## pangyal

All updated!


----------



## badeacon

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$148-$22929-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 8/27


Good luck with ROFR. That is a great price for CCV in today's environment! My use year too, glad I didn't see it


----------



## disneyforsix

Anyone heard from ROFR today?  I was hoping to see a mass decision coming through today for everyone after the long weekend.  We are at 33 days and counting.....


----------



## softballmom3

disneyforsix said:


> Anyone heard from ROFR today?  I was hoping to see a mass decision coming through today for everyone after the long weekend.  We are at 33 days and counting.....



I keep coming back here to check myself lol. 39 here!


----------



## loutoo

Our newest (3rd) contract went out to ROFR today.  Please add me to the waiting list when you push your next round of updates!  Thx

loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7


----------



## Amyeliza

It's only been 25 days for me for both my contracts (buyer and seller).  I'm guessing I have another 15 days to go!  The one I'm buying is from an international seller, so I have hope they will send tha tone through quicker!


----------



## DaveNan

Day 32.   And nothing today.


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

DonMacGregor said:


> After all my bloviating elsewhere that I am in no hurry, and am a "go with the flow" kinda guy, the idea of waiting a month to find out I need to start over just completely lost its appeal for me about an hour ago. LOL
> 
> I am the proud new owner of 150 SSR points direct. HAHAHA
> 
> Cancelled the contract in ROFR.


What's it going for direct now days?


----------



## DonMacGregor

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> What's it going for direct now days?


$177pp for 150 direct.


----------



## pianomanzano

Also refreshing email and this thread for ROFR updates, only day 27 for me though.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Sigh…only 15 for me so far.

My first resale passed ROFR in 13 days (4 years ago). So, I guess I was a little spoiled. My title company has quoted up to 40-50 days, given reduced Disney staff, and the new procedure where ROFR and estoppel happen simultaneously.


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$150-$52500-350-BCV-Jun-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/26, passed 9/7

43 long days of waiting but we now have our first DVC contract!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/7

So happy to get the email. It also indicated that the estoppel was sent at the same time so we should have closing documents soon.


----------



## ach222

Ach222---$145-$12050-80-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 7/26, passed 9/7


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 69 (or 36): Quiet as a mouse over here. I did beat the 67 day previous record that was here on the boards (yay me?). Contemplating what I am going to do if I ever actually get an answer. I don’t even think about what the answer will be, just what I will do if I am not checking my email, bank account or the boards to see who did/didn’t pass today. Seriously think I could have remodeled the bathroom by now with all that time. Here’s hoping tomorrow brings an answer.


----------



## softballmom3

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 69 (or 36): Quiet as a mouse over here. I did beat the 67 day previous record that was here on the boards (yay me?). Contemplating what I am going to do if I ever actually get an answer. I don’t even think about what the answer will be, just what I will do if I am not checking my email, bank account or the boards to see who did/didn’t pass today. Seriously think I could have remodeled the bathroom by now with all that time. Here’s hoping tomorrow brings an answer.



I know other delayed closings have found out answers but I have noticed that 3 of us with longer waits are delayed closings. Mine is 10/7 so hopefully they will tell me before then .


----------



## Jen0718

softballmom3 said:


> I know other delayed closings have found out answers but I have noticed that 3 of us with longer waits are delayed closings. Mine is 10/7 so hopefully they will tell me before then .


I hope they tell me before 12/13


----------



## DonMacGregor

softballmom3 said:


> I know other delayed closings have found out answers but I have noticed that 3 of us with longer waits are delayed closings. Mine is 10/7 so hopefully they will tell me before then .


Like I said somewhere upthread, I had a contract for a delayed close (after 10/21) that was submitted for ROFR on 5/17, and cleared on 6/8 which was 22 days (21 since 5/31 was Memorial Day). That was spot on with all the non-delayed closing contracts that were being submitted during that time frame.  Now times are certainly different in the these post "Great DVC Dark Days" of July, but you'd expect the delayed closing contracts to still track with non-delayed closings, and take the same amount of time. 

Clearly in May/June, a delayed closing had zero effect on how long ROFR took. I'd be knocking on doors and ringing door bells. It seems non-delayed closings are taking about 30-35 days (?) to clear currently, so maybe they still have a backlog, and are putting closings that aren't time-sensitive to the bottom of the pile, but I'd think 60+ days would be pushing it.


----------



## Sherrkel

Sherrkel said:


> Been waiting a few months to add on and find the right contract for BWV Wish us luck and pixie dust
> 
> Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7. Passed 9/7


Received our "congratulations" email today  Thank you Disney for letting BWV become our 2nd DVC home! Good luck to all of those still waiting,  especially @Jen0718, hang in there


----------



## princessmocha

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$150-$52500-350-BCV-Jun-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/26, passed 9/7
> 
> 43 long days of waiting but we now have our first DVC contract!



YAY!  I am so happy for you!  We sent around the same time and I had gotten mine back (that and I had been eyeing up the contract you bought!)


----------



## DVChris

princessmocha said:


> YAY!  I am so happy for you!  We sent around the same time and I had gotten mine back (that and I had been eyeing up the contract you bought!)


Thank you and I'm happy for you too, neighbor! 
I am counting down the days until the points are loaded into my account so I can book our first DVC trip!


----------



## Phelpsap

With estoppel occurring at the same time as RoFR. Does that entail all delayed closing to pass closer to the closing date instead of (in my case) months before ? I just need to know how long to pack my patience. 10 weeks is killer already.


----------



## Sandisw

Phelpsap said:


> With estoppel occurring at the same time as RoFR. Does that entail all delayed closing to pass closer to the closing date instead of (in my case) months before ? I just need to know how long to pack my patience. 10 weeks is killer already.



I would think with a delayed closing this might need to be updated closer to  closing to ensure no changes.


----------



## DaveNan

DaveNan said:


> DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Buyer pays 2021 MF, Seller pays MF for the banked 2020 points
> Can't believe I am adding more points.....  If we get these, sometime in the next year or so, I might sell some of my other points.


Passed!  Right at 4.5 weeks.  Now the planning begins......  (Ha Ha  the points are already spent in my mind)


DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/6, passed 9/8


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

DaveNan said:


> Passed!  Right at 4.5 weeks.  Now the planning begins......  (Ha Ha  the points are already spent in my mind)
> 
> 
> DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/6, passed 9/8


Solid contract!


----------



## disneyforsix

Sandisw said:


> I would think with a delayed closing this might need to be updated closer to  closing to ensure no changes.



I hadn't considered that.  Our contract also has a delayed closing later into October.  But wouldn't that mean they are more likely to pass it since they are waiting for estoppel?  In the previous ROFR experiences, it appeared that estoppel wasn't initiated until Disney waived and it wasn't part of the ROFR consideration.


----------



## poofyo101

Just got a pass from 8/9.


----------



## Sandisw

disneyforsix said:


> I hadn't considered that.  Our contract also has a delayed closing later into October.  But wouldn't that mean they are more likely to pass it since they are waiting for estoppel?  In the previous ROFR experiences, it appeared that estoppel wasn't initiated until Disney waived and it wasn't part of the ROFR consideration.



I don’t think one has nothing to do with the other.  Since they say that estoppel now comes with ROFR, the process may be different with a delayed closing.

When it’s delayed, the closing documents are not sent until much closer to the closing date…it’s been about 2 to 3 weeks for the 4 I had done.

But, estoppel was done differently.


----------



## Jen0718

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think one has nothing to do with the other.  Since they say that estoppel now comes with ROFR, the process may be different with a delayed closing.
> 
> When it’s delayed, the closing documents are not sent until much closer to the closing date…it’s been about 2 to 3 weeks for the 4 I had done.
> 
> But, estoppel was done differently.


This potentially means that I may not get an answer until late November or early December


----------



## Sandisw

Jen0718 said:


> This potentially means that I may not get an answer until late November or early December



Sorry, I was referring only to estoppel, and closing documents not ROFR.  The ROFR came in normal time lines…one as soon as 6 days with a closing not for another 4 months.


----------



## Nutbean

We got an unexpected but very pleasant surprise this morning.

We received our welcome home email from Disney yesterday and our points loaded today. There are an extra 89 points there banked from 2020 that we didn’t know about! We just need to use them before April 2022 which should be doable.

New update (I think I did it right finally):

Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 196/21, 93/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think one has nothing to do with the other.  Since they say that estoppel now comes with ROFR, the process may be different with a delayed closing.
> 
> When it’s delayed, the closing documents are not sent until much closer to the closing date…it’s been about 2 to 3 weeks for the 4 I had done.
> 
> But, estoppel was done differently.


On my delayed closing, everything tracked exactly the same as a regular closing right up through estoppel. At that point, the process simply stopped and the paperwork simply sat with the title company until closing docs could be prepared.


----------



## disneyforsix

DonMacGregor said:


> On my delayed closing, everything tracked exactly the same as a regular closing right up through estoppel. At that point, the process simply stopped and the paperwork simply sat with the title company until closing docs could be prepared.


That is what I was expecting. Hopefully they didn't change anything when they started waived notification after estoppel.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$161-$44743-260-BCV-Feb-0/20, 259/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 8/9, passed 9/8


----------



## Sandisw

DonMacGregor said:


> On my delayed closing, everything tracked exactly the same as a regular closing right up through estoppel. At that point, the process simply stopped and the paperwork simply sat with the title company until closing docs could be prepared.



The last one I did was 2020 so process could be different. When  I didn’t get the closing documents when I was told they would come, the title company told me they were waiting on updated estoppel.

Sounds like it’s all one process now or at least in your case, no additional one was requested.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Sandisw said:


> The last one I did was 2020 so process could be different. When  I didn’t get the closing documents when I was told they would come, the title company told me they were waiting on updated estoppel.
> 
> Sounds like it’s all one process now or at least in your case, no additional one was requested.


Well, keep in mind, I got tired of waiting for the closing and cancelled the contract. I will say, however, that it wasn't due to any paperwork delays. It was more that everything at the front end went through so quickly, right through estoppel, then ground to a complete halt waiting for the delayed closing. After two months of no activity, I just got tired of the process.

Ironically, maybe if ROFR and estoppel had taken longer, and spread the process further out, I might have soldiered through on the delayed closing. But with everything happening so quickly at first, then grinding to a halt waiting for the delayed close, it just emphasized how long I was really going to sit waiting with nothing happening.

Had I stuck with it, they may have indeed requested an updated estoppel notice to verify the seller had indeed used the points that were used for the reservation we were waiting for them to complete.


----------



## Here4theEars

Here4theEars---$160-$25845-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/8

Yay!! Our first contract


----------



## pianomanzano

pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8

Feeling surprised and elated! Thought it was going to get taken for sure. Now to hoping closing goes smoothly and points in time (and availability) for my daughter’s first birthday and first trip as DVC members in November!


----------



## Jen0718

ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!

Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


----------



## disneyforsix

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Whooohooo!  Congrats!


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


It's the end of an era of the Jen0718 "waiting on ROFR" posts


----------



## disneyforsix

We decided to rescind our offer.  If anyone is interested in this contract, it should go back up on the Fidelity website pretty soon.  They originally had it listed at $160.

disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28 rescinded 9/7


----------



## disneyforsix

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8
> 
> Feeling surprised and elated! Thought it was going to get taken for sure. Now to hoping closing goes smoothly and points in time (and availability) for my daughter’s first birthday and first trip as DVC members in November!


That's a great price on a fantastic contract!  Shocked they didn't take it, maybe its the Dec UY?  Congratulations!!


----------



## poofyo101

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


no one deserves it more


----------



## Ginamarie

Woohoo!  Great passes this morning- including our stalwart, Jen.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Here4theEars

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8



Congrats!! So happy you passed !!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Terrific news! We were all pulling for you.


----------



## Sandisw

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8



Woohoo! I was only one day off!!!  So happy for you!!!


----------



## ded4025

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8



Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

disneyforsix said:


> We decided to rescind our offer.  If anyone is interested in this contract, it should go back up on the Fidelity website pretty soon.  They originally had it listed at $160.
> 
> disneyforsix---$157.50-$17213-100-BLT-Dec-200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/28 rescinded 9/7



That’s kind of sad! Did you change your mind on DVC in general, or are you changing resorts?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8



Yay!


----------



## DVChris

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8
> 
> Feeling surprised and elated! Thought it was going to get taken for sure. Now to hoping closing goes smoothly and points in time (and availability) for my daughter’s first birthday and first trip as DVC members in November!


Wow I'm shocked this passed. This is a WAY better deal than my June UY SSR which they took. I don't understand why they take some but not others. I've got two more June UY SSR in ROFR but they are not nearly as good of a deal as your  contract. Congrats and I'm jealous!


----------



## softballmom3

pianomanzano said:


> pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8
> 
> Feeling surprised and elated! Thought it was going to get taken for sure. Now to hoping closing goes smoothly and points in time (and availability) for my daughter’s first birthday and first trip as DVC members in November!


Wow!  Great deal!  I'm starting to feel it's personal (and I'm being sarcastic) about my SSR one from 7/30 with these others passing. I may stay off the boards until I find out.  Getting a little salty about it again lol.


----------



## disneyforsix

Where'sPiglet? said:


> That’s kind of sad! Did you change your mind on DVC in general, or are you changing resorts?



We decided to hold off on adding any more points - we bought RR direct in July, added on SSR in August, and are currently waiting for CCV in ROFR.  I'd love to add one more contact, but after the announced changes with Genie, Genie+, and APs, my hubby wanted to hold off a little bit to see how everything shakes out.


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

softballmom3 said:


> Wow!  Great deal!  I'm starting to feel it's personal (and I'm being sarcastic) about my SSR one from 7/30 with these others passing. I may stay off the boards until I find out.  Getting a little salty about it again lol.


 It's really weird b/c I've seen some that I would have thought would pass and didn't- and then others that they took that were more than some that passed. I feel like there is not much method to their "taken" madness.


----------



## pianomanzano

DVChris said:


> Wow I'm shocked this passed. This is a WAY better deal than my June UY SSR which they took. I don't understand why they take some but not others. I've got two more June UY SSR in ROFR but they are not nearly as good of a deal as your  contract. Congrats and I'm jealous!


Thanks! I still can't believe it either, keep reading the e-mail to make sure that I read it correctly! I was also actively looking for other contracts and even spoke to guides about direct purchases the last 2 days because I was certain they were going to take it.



softballmom3 said:


> Wow!  Great deal!  I'm starting to feel it's personal (and I'm being sarcastic) about my SSR one from 7/30 with these others passing. I may stay off the boards until I find out.  Getting a little salty about it again lol.


Thanks! Sorry they took yours   I really don't understand their process but I'll take it if it works in my favor! Good luck to you!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


WOO HOO! So happy for you!


----------



## princesscinderella

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Congratulations!! I think we need a Jen’s final thoughts post.


----------



## softballmom3

pianomanzano said:


> Thanks! I still can't believe it either, keep reading the e-mail to make sure that I read it correctly! I was also actively looking for other contracts and even spoke to guides about direct purchases the last 2 days because I was certain they were going to take it.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sorry they took yours   I really don't understand their process but I'll take it if it works in my favor! Good luck to you!


Ah thx!  They haven't taken it yet. I'm still waiting lol.


----------



## masupo

Sandisw said:


> Woohoo! I was only one day off!!!  So happy for you!!!



Who won the pool?


----------



## pirate33

Second of two pending contracts passed.  Still waiting for the points on the first one to post--almost four weeks!!!

pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/31


----------



## DKZB

Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.

Enter Add-On-Itis

I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer. 
They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?

I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:

December Use Year
2020: 0 Points
2021: 800 Points
2022: 400 Points
Agreed Price: $120/point
Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs


----------



## DKZB

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8




I am soooo happy for you!!


----------



## Jen0718

DKZB said:


> Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
> We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.
> 
> Enter Add-On-Itis
> 
> I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer.
> They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?
> 
> I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:
> 
> December Use Year
> 2020: 0 Points
> 2021: 800 Points
> 2022: 400 Points
> Agreed Price: $120/point
> Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs


What is this “too many points” you speak of? 
You can always rent points in order to recoup your MF.


----------



## dhar_disneyfan

Here4theEars said:


> Here4theEars---$160-$25845-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/8
> 
> Yay!! Our first contract


Here's to years of great adventures together my friends!!


----------



## wnielsen1

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Jen, get another contract pronto! Let's see if you can beat it!

CONGRATS!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


FINALLY!! Thrilled for you...enjoy!!


----------



## Theta

DKZB said:


> Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
> We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.
> 
> Enter Add-On-Itis
> 
> I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer.
> They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?
> 
> I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:
> 
> December Use Year
> 2020: 0 Points
> 2021: 800 Points
> 2022: 400 Points
> Agreed Price: $120/point
> Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs



Are you still within 10 days?


----------



## DVChris

DKZB said:


> Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
> We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.
> 
> Enter Add-On-Itis
> 
> I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer.
> They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?
> 
> I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:
> 
> December Use Year
> 2020: 0 Points
> 2021: 800 Points
> 2022: 400 Points
> Agreed Price: $120/point
> Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs


I went through something similar when I put in my very first offer on a contract earlier this year. After a few days to think, I cancelled because I wanted a little more time to think about how much to spend. 
If you are having any second thoughts, I would cancel. Now you know how you feel and can try again when you’re ready, and for the right amount of points that you want.


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
> We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.
> 
> Enter Add-On-Itis
> 
> I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer.
> They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?
> 
> I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:
> 
> December Use Year
> 2020: 0 Points
> 2021: 800 Points
> 2022: 400 Points
> Agreed Price: $120/point
> Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs




I've seen some contracts pass at that price and I think you have a better shot at it since it's a larger contract, BUT, I think with Seller paying 2021 and MF.. you probably get taken in ROFR.  DVC has skewed more towards taking contracts with sellers paying MF/closing costs.  The low price alone, you'd have a chance.


----------



## Jen0718

wnielsen1 said:


> Jen, get another contract pronto! Let's see if you can beat it!
> 
> CONGRATS!


No, I am not after another contract at this time. Gotta save my dollars for Disneyland Towers now


----------



## benedib99

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Congratulations!!!  Very happy for you!!!


----------



## benedib99

princesscinderella said:


> Congratulations!! I think we need a Jen’s final thoughts post.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Suzabella

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8



Oh My Gosh!!  So happy for you!! Celebrating right there with you!!!


----------



## princessmocha

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


YAY!!!! So glad the wait is over and I agree we need a final funny post from you!  And I too am waiting for the Disneyland Towers to add on next!


----------



## Amyeliza

DKZB said:


> Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
> We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.
> 
> Enter Add-On-Itis
> 
> I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer.
> They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?
> 
> I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:
> 
> December Use Year
> 2020: 0 Points
> 2021: 800 Points
> 2022: 400 Points
> Agreed Price: $120/point
> Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs



I've been in the similar addonitis situation as you.  I've also backed out too!   I make quick decisions and then regret them later.  I am happy with my current contacts (BCV and (hopefully) BWV).  With that said, do you love SSR?  Do you love it 400 points a year?  If not, are you willing to play the 7 month out game of finding places to stay?  

There is NO shame in backing out in the 10 day grace period.  It's there for a reason.  It does sounds like a great deal at an amazing price.  It's also a gamble for ROFR.

Best of luck!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DVChris said:


> Wow I'm shocked this passed. This is a WAY better deal than my June UY SSR which they took. I don't understand why they take some but not others. I've got two more June UY SSR in ROFR but they are not nearly as good of a deal as your  contract. Congrats and I'm jealous!



June is already in the 2021 use year, and December is still in the 2020 use year. I was thinking maybe that had something to do with the decision, but ...that's backwards. You'd think they'd want the 2020 points to be able to sell to people with Oct and Dec use years. 



disneyforsix said:


> We decided to hold off on adding any more points - we bought RR direct in July, added on SSR in August, and are currently waiting for CCV in ROFR.  I'd love to add one more contact, but after the announced changes with Genie, Genie+, and APs, my hubby wanted to hold off a little bit to see how everything shakes out.



That sounds really wise, given your situation. How fun though, new points every month recently!

Edit: @Jen0718 and @princessmocha, I'm also waiting for Disneyland Tower! The renderings look amazing, although I wish they had balconies and a slightly better location relative to the parks.


----------



## Jen0718

Because some of you asked 
ROFR DAY 70 (or 37) final thoughts:
I actually thought I would cry when I got the decision, I didn’t. I was over the moon happy! I texted my brother first cause, really   he talked me into BLT. You see, our Dad died on May 1st. Dad was the original Disnerd in our family and he instilled that Disney love in all of us. When we all decided to use a portion of what Dad gave us for DVC, well BLT was on the top of my brother’s list. Direct, he couldn’t do it but I devised a plan to combine direct and resale points and with that plan I set out to get an 11 month window for our family. 
It was a LONG wait, and trust me, the whole family was invested in the outcome. It was worth it to get the excited and congratulatory text from my brother today. Trust me guys, he’s already thinking of ways to spend my points. 
I would definitely buy resale again. I made a ton of friends here who gave me hope and encouragement. It’s worth it to note that if I do another resale in the future, I know how long I can be “kinda patient” for


----------



## Suzabella

We bought our original contract (resale) and 2 other contracts with inheritance from our parents.  We did it for our family...our almost grown kids and future grandkids.  I get it.  

Good things come to those who wait.  Welcome home, Jen!


----------



## limace

When I bought VGC in 2017 ($140 a point-sigh) we had huge issues with closing and it took forever (I suspect we may have had the same broker btw based on the tone of her emails). It was excruciating. And as soon as it was over it was..over. I haven’t thought about it at all since-just have enjoyed my much-cheaper points. It’s like childbirth-hard to remember labor when the baby is here .


----------



## Paul Stupin

DKZB said:


> Well I have a dilemma.... I am currently under contract waiting on ROFR for a 220 point VGF contract
> We really want to stay at "premium" resorts in larger accommodations and I realized 220 points/yr may not be enough for us.
> 
> Enter Add-On-Itis
> 
> I saw a nice 400 point Double Points (800 points for 2021) SSR with my (expected) use year and said, let me see if I can make a offer.
> They took it and now I am having second thoughts because maybe this is too many points (in total) and are 400 point contracts hard to re-sell?
> 
> I'm not sure it would pass ROFR but want to make sure I make sure I am thinking this through if it does. Please let me know your thoughts. Here are the contract details:
> 
> December Use Year
> 2020: 0 Points
> 2021: 800 Points
> 2022: 400 Points
> Agreed Price: $120/point
> Seller Pays 2021 MF AND Closing Costs


I do think a 400 point contract will be more difficult to sell. Generally the price per point is lower.


----------



## starfrenzy

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!


YAY! Congrats to you Jen!


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

I also bought b/c my mom died December 2020 and she was the one that instilled the love of Disney in me. I figured she would be thrilled that we purchased a piece of Disney with the legacy she left us. Even though I am thrilled we got our news last week and now we just await closing, I am sad that I'm not stalking this page like I was before because I've enjoyed being part of everyone's journey!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Jen0718 said:


> Because some of you asked
> ROFR DAY 70 (or 37) final thoughts:
> I actually thought I would cry when I got the decision, I didn’t. I was over the moon happy! I texted my brother first cause, really   he talked me into BLT. You see, our Dad died on May 1st. Dad was the original Disnerd in our family and he instilled that Disney love in all of us.



So sorry about your dad.  I have a similar experience with my dad also being the one who took us to Disney all those years ago.  I was already a DVC member, but after he passed, I decided to add on a contract from some of the money we also inherited.  I was dead set on cheap SAP at SSR.  However, my kids wanted BCV.  I thought about the previous two years and all the work they had to do helping with my dad and cleaning out his house (huge task with multiple barns and tools and such) and went ahead and bought those Beach Club points just for them! They deserved it and I told them that Pa would have wanted them to have Beach Club.

I wish you and your extended family many blessed trips to Disney!


----------



## DKZB

Paul Stupin said:


> I do think a 400 point contract will be more difficult to sell. Generally the price per point is lower.



Any experiences out there with re-selling 400 point contract?


----------



## Rush

DKZB said:


> Any experiences out there with re-selling 400 point contract?


Perhaps go to the first post in this thread that has links to many of the quarterly threads going back several years. You can search for higher point contracts and compare their value to other smaller contracts from the same time period. I think we all agree it would be less, but how much less is the question.


----------



## DKZB

Rush said:


> Perhaps go to the first post in this thread that has links to many of the quarterly threads going back several years. You can search for higher point contracts and compare their value to other smaller contracts from the same time period. I think we all agree it would be less, but how much less is the question.



Great suggestion! I've been asking if anyone has a consolidated data set to radio silence. Anyone have it and willing to share?


----------



## andeesings

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> I also bought b/c my mom died December 2020 and she was the one that instilled the love of Disney in me. I figured she would be thrilled that we purchased a piece of Disney with the legacy she left us. Even though I am thrilled we got our news last week and now we just await closing, I am sad that I'm not stalking this page like I was before because I've enjoyed being part of everyone's journey!


My father passed January 2020- We rode Splash Mountain together the day it soft opened way back when, it was a total surprise.

So I also bought for him, for my family. Love to you!


----------



## andeesings

Woot! I passed ROFR and Disney issued the estoppel in one fell swoop!

andeesings---$160-$13089-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 63/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/5

Passed 9/9!!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Good things happen to good people who wait! Good for you! Congrats and welcome to the BLT family!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$126-$20631-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/12, passed 9/9

I finally got a SSR through the gauntlet of ROFR! This is going to the be the end of our resale buying, we will most likely grab a small DLT direct contract when they go on sale.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> What's it going for direct now days?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

My first stop on the board since my contract went in on 8/16.  See, I'm being all zen about it this time!  I'm expecting a solid business month for ROFR followed by another month for estoppel, my seller to take 3 weeks to sign and Disney to take 6-8 weeks to load contract and 10 days to load points.

Anything before New Year's will be a win!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DKZB said:


> Any experiences out there with re-selling 400 point contract?


No, but I bought a 520 if that can help you


----------



## Roughians_satchel

DKZB said:


> Any experiences out there with re-selling 400 point contract?



We just picked up a 300pt Poly contract, and I saw a 400 pop up at the same time. It sold.  I think there is a market for large contracts - it's just not as big as people looking for small contracts because they're just a couple or single and don't need the space. We specifically bought into DVC years ago bc we knew we wanted a large family and two hotel rooms gets pricy.


----------



## DKZB

ILoveMyDVC said:


> No, but I bought a 520 if that can help you





Roughians_satchel said:


> We just picked up a 300pt Poly contract, and I saw a 400 pop up at the same time. It sold.  I think there is a market for large contracts - it's just not as big as people looking for small contracts because they're just a couple or single and don't need the space. We specifically bought into DVC years ago bc we knew we wanted a large family and two hotel rooms gets pricy.



How much below similar 150-200 point contracts  were you able to buy your 300 and 520 point contracts?
I have been told the difference is usually $4-5 per point on average and they take 2-4 weeks longer to find a buyer


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> How much below similar 150-200 point contracts  were you able to buy your 300 and 520 point contracts?
> I have been told the difference is usually $4-5 per point on average and they take 2-4 weeks longer to find a buyer


I definitely saved a few dollars per points when I bought my AKV contract (300 points) but it wasn't a huge difference.  I think if you're under 500 points there's still a decent market out there.  For someone looking for a larger contract, there are fewer to choose from.  We wound up buying a 450 points contract direct from Disney too.  Once you get over 500 points, you're in a whole different ballpark again.  There was a 1000 point Aulani contract that was listed for months and I don't know if it ever sold or if the seller just took down the listing.


----------



## Roughians_satchel

Roughians_satchel---$175-$54442-300-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 179/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2

I've been meaning to update but of course it came through when we were out of town last week.
Kind of a high price given the number of points but this was our first resale and I was nervous about ROFR. 
It also was important to us to match our use year for our other 4 (direct) contracts.
For us - this was a steal compared to paying $250 direct!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Roughians_satchel said:


> Roughians_satchel---$175-$54442-300-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 179/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2
> 
> I've been meaning to update but of course it came through when we were out of town last week.
> Kind of a high price given the number of points but this was our first resale and I was nervous about ROFR.
> It also was important to us to match our use year for our other 4 (direct) contracts.
> For us - this was a steal compared to paying $250 direct!


Looks good to me! Congrats.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DKZB said:


> How much below similar 150-200 point contracts  were you able to buy your 300 and 520 point contracts?
> I have been told the difference is usually $4-5 per point on average and they take 2-4 weeks longer to find a buyer


Keep in mind the 300 & 50 were purchased in 1996.  The others all this summer.  All are OKW - Extended except the original 2 from 1996.  I bought the 520 within a day of it being listed.


100​$       14,336.00150​$       19,139.0050​$          2,800.00300​$         16,800.00          -150​$       16,200.00520​$       61,360.00115​$       14,950.00109​$       14,170.00


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$170-$39624-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 252/21, 220/22-Prorated 21- 80 bank- sent 8/12, passed 9/9 

Passed today on VGF Contract #1!


----------



## Sunnyore

Roughians_satchel said:


> Roughians_satchel---$175-$54442-300-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 179/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2
> 
> I've been meaning to update but of course it came through when we were out of town last week.
> Kind of a high price given the number of points but this was our first resale and I was nervous about ROFR.
> It also was important to us to match our use year for our other 4 (direct) contracts.
> For us - this was a steal compared to paying $250 direct!



You saved $22500… I see that as a big win! Congrats! Like you I don’t mind paying a bit more to match uy and not worry about ROFR.  I don’t think I have it in me to handle all that heartache when Disney takes the contracts.


----------



## princesscinderella

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$126-$20631-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/12, passed 9/9
> 
> I finally got a SSR through the gauntlet of ROFR! This is going to the be the end of our resale buying, we will most likely grab a small DLT direct contract when they go on sale.


 Unbelievably I got my closing documents for this contract 3 hours later .  Cammy at Mason title is amazing!!


----------



## Cabius

Cabius---$168-$9060-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/13, passed 9/9

My itty-bitty add-on contract is one step closer to the finish line.


----------



## limace

DKZB said:


> Great suggestion! I've been asking if anyone has a consolidated data set to radio silence. Anyone have it and willing to share?


I think it is in your court to create!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

princesscinderella said:


> Unbelievably I got my closing documents for this contract 3 hours later .  Cammy at Mason title is amazing!!


Cammy needs to call my other title agents and do a tutorial . It's taking WEEKS to get closing docs right now. Congrats on passing ROFR and your speedy closing docs!


----------



## disneyforsix

DKZB said:


> Great suggestion! I've been asking if anyone has a consolidated data set to radio silence. Anyone have it and willing to share?



Maybe this will help: https://www.dvcstats.com/#/resale-costs

You can sort by number of points, and at least then you see how many larger point contracts have been in play.  I don't know anything about this site, but have found it somewhat useful for aggregate data mining.


----------



## Chia1974

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Congratulations  neighbor!


----------



## Chia1974

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8


Congratulations  neighbor!


----------



## pianomanzano

princesscinderella said:


> Unbelievably I got my closing documents for this contract 3 hours later .  Cammy at Mason title is amazing!!


Same here! Also working with Cammy as well!


----------



## StuckInKS

StuckinKS---$74-$12009-145-VB-Jun-0/20, 65/21, 145/22- sent 8/14, passed 9/9

1st DVC purchase! It is going to be hard waiting for everything to go through so that we can start planning a 2022 vacation.


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13, passed 9/9

OMG!!!  So excited.  I wasn't expecting this today.  I'm still waiting for the property that I'm selling (60 shares of PVB) that I sent the same day!


----------



## Adg0428

Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13, passed 9/9
> 
> OMG!!!  So excited.  I wasn't expecting this today.  I'm still waiting for the property that I'm selling (60 shares of PVB) that I sent the same day!


Congrats! I sent mine 13 days after you, so maybe I’m closer than I think


----------



## zachatak

Zachatak---$125-$23,471-170-AKV-Feb-93/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/9

...because we really needed more points....


----------



## jbreen2010

Jen0718 said:


> ROFR Day 70 (or 37): I GOT IT!!!
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed closing- sent 6/30 - Passed 9/8



Congrats I’m so happy for you!!!


----------



## Rayspooh

The fourth time is the charm!

Rayspooh---$135-$16358-110-AKV-Jun-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 8/7, passed 9/7


----------



## softballmom3

I messaged my broker today and they said delayed closings didn't used to take extra time but they just found out yesterday for a delayed closing that was sent at the beginning of July soooo that possibly could be why mine is taking longer they said.. Closing is 10/7 due to a reservation so hopefully will find out soon. Day 41 right now.


----------



## Jen0718

softballmom3 said:


> I messaged my broker today and they said delayed closings didn't used to take extra time but they just found out yesterday for a delayed closing that was sent at the beginning of July soooo that possibly could be why mine is taking longer they said.. Closing is 10/7 due to a reservation so hopefully will find out soon. Day 41 right now.


Hang in there! I know it feels like a very long time. You will make it, I am sure of it.


----------



## softballmom3

Jen0718 said:


> Hang in there! I know it feels like a very long time. You will make it, I am sure of it.


Thank you!  I'm hoping with this amount of time it will be passing. That's cruel to hold me off this long to take it lol, but... you know they will if they want it . Soooo glad you found out!  I think we may still have another SSR out there with a delayed closing that hasn't found out yet either. Phelpsap I think.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

softballmom3 said:


> I messaged my broker today and they said delayed closings didn't used to take extra time but they just found out yesterday for a delayed closing that was sent at the beginning of July soooo that possibly could be why mine is taking longer they said.. Closing is 10/7 due to a reservation so hopefully will find out soon. Day 41 right now.



10/7 is coming up pretty quickly, so hopefully you'll know soon! 



Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13, passed 9/9
> 
> OMG!!!  So excited.  I wasn't expecting this today.  I'm still waiting for the property that I'm selling (60 shares of PVB) that I sent the same day!



Yay! It looks like you need to update your signature again soon!


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> 10/7 is coming up pretty quickly, so hopefully you'll know soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! It looks like you need to update your signature again soon!



Yes!!  I need to search to find it.


----------



## Jen0718

softballmom3 said:


> Thank you!  I'm hoping with this amount of time it will be passing. That's cruel to hold me off this long to take it lol, but... you know they will if they want it . Soooo glad you found out!  I think we may still have another SSR out there with a delayed closing that hasn't found out yet either. Phelpsap I think.


So, my broker said that she believes that they are holding onto those delayed closings a bit longer since estoppel is issued at the same time. They aren’t in any rush.


----------



## Phelpsap

softballmom3 said:


> Thank you!  I'm hoping with this amount of time it will be passing. That's cruel to hold me off this long to take it lol, but... you know they will if they want it . Soooo glad you found out!  I think we may still have another SSR out there with a delayed closing that hasn't found out yet either. Phelpsap I think.


Sadly I am still waiting! Sent in 6/30 with a closing date of 12/1. Broker and title have been sending messages to Disney without response. 
I thought I was a patient person but that has proven to be false!


----------



## Jen0718

Phelpsap said:


> Sadly I am still waiting! Sent in 6/30 with a closing date of 12/1. Broker and title have been sending messages to Disney without response.
> I thought I was a patient person but that has proven to be false!


Oh no!!! I was hoping that you would have heard by now. Were there any hiccups with your paperwork? Or is the delayed closing pushing the decision out?


----------



## Phelpsap

Jen0718 said:


> Oh no!!! I was hoping that you would have heard by now. Were there any hiccups with your paperwork? Or is the delayed closing pushing the decision out?


We are unaware of any paperwork issue that would cause delay in the decision from our broker. Surprisingly in my last email she reported a handful of other contracts that she was still waiting on. All submitted around the same time. 
I am encouraged by the amount of decisions made this week. Maybe we will be lucky tomorrow.


----------



## Jen0718

Phelpsap said:


> We are unaware of any paperwork issue that would cause delay in the decision from our broker. Surprisingly in my last email she reported a handful of other contracts that she was still waiting on. All submitted around the same time.
> I am encouraged by the amount of decisions made this week. Maybe we will be lucky tomorrow.


Fingers crossed for you!! PS now you are on track for the longest wait. I figured someone would beat me, I just wasn’t expecting it to be you or so soon. I will be right here waiting with you.


----------



## DKZB

Jen0718 said:


> So, my broker said that she believes that they are holding onto those delayed closings a bit longer since estoppel is issued at the same time. They aren’t in any rush.



Just FYI…I have a delayed closing until 10/9 and just passed today (28 Days) no eStoppel was sent though to my understanding


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$120-$48000-400-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 800/21, 400/22-Sllr pay 21 & Closing Cost- sent 9/9


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Lots of activity the past couple of days! So happy for everyone that passed.

I’m only on 17 today, so still a few weeks to go. But, I got an email from the title company this morning and my heart jumped. Did I just get a super fast ROFR?…NOPE. Just an email to reassure me the process is still ongoing. LOL.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

DKZB said:


> Great suggestion! I've been asking if anyone has a consolidated data set to radio silence. Anyone have it and willing to share?


I pulled everything back to around 2014 I think.  If I can find the file, I'll share it.  I also tried to split up the string into all of the pieces, which worked in the majority of cases. As you go back further, the formatting isn't always consistent so it makes it difficult to use the same formulas across the board.


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Cammy needs to call my other title agents and do a tutorial . It's taking WEEKS to get closing docs right now. Congrats on passing ROFR and your speedy closing docs!


 I got my closing documents the day after every thing went through Disney and sent my stuff back quick. The seller hasn’t returned their stuff though and it’s been over a week. . Kinda worries me a bit.


----------



## DKZB

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Cammy needs to call my other title agents and do a tutorial . It's taking WEEKS to get closing docs right now. Congrats on passing ROFR and your speedy closing docs!



I realized that I passed ROFR because I saw the closing docs from Cammy!! I saw her email before the broker's
The broker had suggested another title company originally and I had heard so many good things about Mason that I actively chose to switch for about $20 more....Very glad i did!!


----------



## DKZB

limace said:


> I think it is in your court to create!





achinforsomebacon said:


> I pulled everything back to around 2014 I think.  If I can find the file, I'll share it.  I also tried to split up the string into all of the pieces, which worked in the majority of cases. As you go back further, the formatting isn't always consistent so it makes it difficult to use the same formulas across the board.



I tracked down the person behind DVC stats, and he was gracious to share his full data set going back to March of 2018 through the current info on the site.
If you find the older data let me know.


----------



## DaveNan

princesscinderella said:


> Unbelievably I got my closing documents for this contract 3 hours later .  Cammy at Mason title is amazing!!


I got my closing docs from Cammy at Mason the same day I heard on ROFR also!


----------



## Ginamarie

princesscinderella said:


> Unbelievably I got my closing documents for this contract 3 hours later .  Cammy at Mason title is amazing!!


Cammy just completed my closing too.  Very easy!  From ROFR to closing in like 6 days.


----------



## Ginamarie

DKZB said:


> I realized that I passed ROFR because I saw the closing docs from Cammy!! I saw her email before the broker's
> The broker had suggested another title company originally and I had heard so many good things about Mason that I actively chose to switch for about $20 more....Very glad i did!!


Yup- I paid the $20 extra for Mason too.. and Cammy told me about ROFR two business days before my agent did.. I responded to the agent "yes, thank you.  We already signed closing documents and wired the money."


----------



## disneyforsix

DKZB said:


> Just FYI…I have a delayed closing until 10/9 and just passed today (28 Days) no eStoppel was sent though to my understanding



My CCV contract has closing after 10/7, so hopefully I will be hearing something soon.  I knew when I made the offer I was on the ROFR bubble, but you'd think they would have taken it by now if they wanted it, right?  Or maybe that is just wishful thinking, lol!


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9


----------



## Sunnyore

DKZB said:


> I realized that I passed ROFR because I saw the closing docs from Cammy!! I saw her email before the broker's
> The broker had suggested another title company originally and I had heard so many good things about Mason that I actively chose to switch for about $20 more....Very glad i did!!


How weird.. I requested Mason because it was who I used before and was familiar with and it ended up being $70 cheaper for me


----------



## Ginamarie

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9



This is a great price for VGC!


----------



## JackArchie

Ginamarie said:


> This is a great price for VGC!



Thanks, fingers crossed it passes soon. And I almost backed out because I was not sure if it was a good deal when DLT sales may start by 2022.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Reposted using correct tool - sorry!


----------



## disneygirl281

Disneygirl281---$146-$23961-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/10

This passed today yay!


----------



## mmackeymouse

mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10

Seller is paying 2021 dues.


----------



## Amyeliza

I hope Cammy from Mason Title gets me my documents soon!  I was notifed yesterday and crickets, LOL.  I have an international seller, so that's likely the hold up.


----------



## lopo

lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10


----------



## Amyeliza

lopo said:


> lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10


Great price!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sooooo this happened today.

ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25, not taken 9/10

I was informed by my broker and the admin in the company that this contract had been ROFR'd on 8/25.  Then on 9/2,  I received an email from the admin that I had passed ROFR.  I responded to the email with a "Head's up--you sent this to the wrong person as I was ROFR'd on 8/25."  No response back so I assumed it was just a mistake.

However, during this time we were still waiting on our deposit to be returned.  I even wrote the admin last week to ask again if she could check on our deposit.  She sent back that she had checked with the title agent and it was refunded. Finally today we were tired of waiting for the deposit so I directly emailed the title agent to double check again for our refund.  She told me that Disney had waived on the contract.  I then talked to the agent who confirmed. 

Now that is one crazy mess of paperwork...but all's well that ends well!


----------



## MsKellyMouse

Phelpsap said:


> Sadly I am still waiting! Sent in 6/30 with a closing date of 12/1. Broker and title have been sending messages to Disney without response.
> I thought I was a patient person but that has proven to be false!


That's crazy! A 6 month wait to close.


----------



## Phelpsap

MsKellyMouse said:


> That's crazy! A 6 month wait to close.


At the time when I thought I was a patient person. 6 months for a great price and points we won’t use until 2023 sounded great 
Fast forward to today the idea of a long wait sounds less than appealing


----------



## edudansil

disneygirl281 said:


> Disneygirl281---$146-$23961-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/10
> 
> This passed today yay!


Welcome, neighbor! Congrats!


----------



## DonMacGregor

MsKellyMouse said:


> That's crazy! A 6 month wait to close.


That's what I had: offer on 5/13, closing after 10/21. I didn't make it past August. Lost my deposit, but it was water under the bridge at that point.


----------



## benedib99

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Sooooo this happened today.
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25, not taken 9/10
> 
> I was informed by my broker and the admin in the company that this contract had been ROFR'd on 8/25.  Then on 9/2,  I received an email from the admin that I had passed ROFR.  I responded to the email with a "Head's up--you sent this to the wrong person as I was ROFR'd on 8/25."  No response back so I assumed it was just a mistake.
> 
> However, during this time we were still waiting on our deposit to be returned.  I even wrote the admin last week to ask again if she could check on our deposit.  She sent back that she had checked with the title agent and it was refunded. Finally today we were tired of waiting for the deposit so I directly emailed the title agent to double check again for our refund.  She told me that Disney had waived on the contract.  I then talked to the agent who confirmed.
> 
> Now that is one crazy mess of paperwork...but all's well that ends well!


That is a ridiculous uncoordinated mess.  But, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## pangyal

Jen0718 said:


> Because some of you asked
> ROFR DAY 70 (or 37) final thoughts:
> I actually thought I would cry when I got the decision, I didn’t. I was over the moon happy! I texted my brother first cause, really   he talked me into BLT. You see, our Dad died on May 1st. Dad was the original Disnerd in our family and he instilled that Disney love in all of us. When we all decided to use a portion of what Dad gave us for DVC, well BLT was on the top of my brother’s list. Direct, he couldn’t do it but I devised a plan to combine direct and resale points and with that plan I set out to get an 11 month window for our family.
> It was a LONG wait, and trust me, the whole family was invested in the outcome. It was worth it to get the excited and congratulatory text from my brother today. Trust me guys, he’s already thinking of ways to spend my points.
> I would definitely buy resale again. I made a ton of friends here who gave me hope and encouragement. It’s worth it to note that if I do another resale in the future, I know how long I can be “kinda patient” for


I cannot love this post enough.


----------



## pangyal

princesscinderella said:


> Unbelievably I got my closing documents for this contract 3 hours later .  Cammy at Mason title is amazing!!


She used to be with First American. She is the best!


----------



## pangyal

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec- 0/20, 126/21, 160/22, 160/23 - sent 9/10
> 
> Seller pays 2021 dues
> Buyer pays closing costs and 2022 dues



Could I ask you to please use the tool on Page 1 and repost this   ? Please include the additional details (seller paying '21MF) in the space where the tool asks for it. Thank you!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## DaveNan

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Thanks for all you do on this thread!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

benedib99 said:


> That is a ridiculous uncoordinated mess.  But, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


I know...makes you wonder, right?  

But thank you!!


----------



## Adg0428

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Sooooo this happened today.
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25, not taken 9/10
> 
> I was informed by my broker and the admin in the company that this contract had been ROFR'd on 8/25.  Then on 9/2,  I received an email from the admin that I had passed ROFR.  I responded to the email with a "Head's up--you sent this to the wrong person as I was ROFR'd on 8/25."  No response back so I assumed it was just a mistake.
> 
> However, during this time we were still waiting on our deposit to be returned.  I even wrote the admin last week to ask again if she could check on our deposit.  She sent back that she had checked with the title agent and it was refunded. Finally today we were tired of waiting for the deposit so I directly emailed the title agent to double check again for our refund.  She told me that Disney had waived on the contract.  I then talked to the agent who confirmed.
> 
> Now that is one crazy mess of paperwork...but all's well that ends well!


Wow that is amazing! Thankfully you hadn’t pulled the trigger on something else. I plan to just go direct if I don’t pass and I would kick myself so hard if they came back and decided not to take it


----------



## tripphuff

tripphuff---$120-$19838-150-AKV-Mar-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 9/11


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10


----------



## disneyforsix

disneyforsix---$152-$19785-125-CCV-Dec-148/21, 125/22, 125/23-Delayed closing after 10/07-sent 8/5, passed 9/10


----------



## softballmom3

So while I still sit and twiddle my thumbs on if ours of passing ROFR (and Lordy I hope we do since they've had it 44 days) with a delayed closing do they go ahead and send papers before the actual first day it can close or do the title companies wait?


----------



## DonMacGregor

softballmom3 said:


> So while I still sit and twiddle my thumbs on if ours of passing ROFR (and Lordy I hope we do since they've had it 44 days) with a delayed closing do they go ahead and send papers before the actual first day it can close or do the title companies wait?


My understanding is the title company will hold the paperwork until 10 days prior to the closing date.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

softballmom3 said:


> So while I still sit and twiddle my thumbs on if ours of passing ROFR (and Lordy I hope we do since they've had it 44 days) with a delayed closing do they go ahead and send papers before the actual first day it can close or do the title companies wait?


They wait. I have a delayed closing for November and the title company told me they'd send me the closing documents about a month prior to the closing date.


----------



## softballmom3

TerrorPigeon said:


> They wait. I have a delayed closing for November and the title company told me they'd send me the closing documents about a month prior to the closing date.





TerrorPigeon said:


> They wait. I have a delayed closing for November and the title company told me they'd send me the closing documents about a month prior to the closing date.



Thanks to both of you all.  If we pass our closing date is 10/7 so not too long no matter what .


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I still find it fascinating the swing in prices among different brokers….even on small ones. While different UY’s similar contracts…one site has a 25 pt OKW listed at $118 (if incl adm fee $125.8) vs another at $158. Even on a 25 pointer. The overall difference is $800….


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I still find it fascinating the swing in prices among different brokers….even on small ones. While different UY’s similar contracts…one site has a 25 pt OKW listed at $118 (if incl adm fee $125.8) vs another at $158. Even on a 25 pointer. The overall difference is $800….



As a buyer looking for OKW points, I cannot fathom $158pp for OKW 2042.  I can buy the same 25 points direct for $180pp and have the points in my account tomorrow for a grand total of an extra $550--and they'd be 2057, not 2042.  But if the seller and broker can find a buyer willing to pay that, good for them I guess.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Dale-n-Chip said:


> As a buyer looking for OKW points, I cannot fathom $158pp for OKW 2042.  I can buy the same 25 points direct for $180pp and have the points in my account tomorrow for a grand total of an extra $550--and they'd be 2057, not 2042.  But if the seller and broker can find a buyer willing to pay that, good for them I guess.



Couldn’t agree with you more!  That’s why I took advantage of the incentive they offered me which was $156 pp direct.  But I believe these incentives expired just before the price increase.  Doesn’t hurt to ask your guide for anyone who is interested.


----------



## MistisoMan

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I still find it fascinating the swing in prices among different brokers….even on small ones. While different UY’s similar contracts…one site has a 25 pt OKW listed at $118 (if incl adm fee $125.8) vs another at $158. Even on a 25 pointer. The overall difference is $800….


Curious. Is that extended? Pretty sure I'd chomp that up. :x


----------



## softballmom3

softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23-Delayed Closing 10/7/21- sent 7/30- passed 9/13

welp we finally passed. Woo hoo!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I still find it fascinating the swing in prices among different brokers….even on small ones. While different UY’s similar contracts…one site has a 25 pt OKW listed at $118 (if incl adm fee $125.8) vs another at $158. Even on a 25 pointer. The overall difference is $800….



I saw the small contract for $118....but never saw the one that was as high as $158. I've seen $150 for a small OKW extended, but no higher than that.  The extended contracts seems to be going for anywhere from $125 to $135.  With the price increase to $180 direct, I expect these prices will rise shortly.  

I do find certain Brokers to be much more over-priced than others, and some I just find to be all over the map (but this could be driven by Sellers with different perspectives/needs).


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I'm addicted boys and girls.

CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/13


----------



## WillyB

Anybody know how long Disney is taking to create your account and load points once they receive the info from the title company?  Or if there is a specific thread I should switch to


----------



## Jen0718

WillyB said:


> Anybody know how long Disney is taking to create your account and load points once they receive the info from the title company?  Or if there is a specific thread I should switch to


Please don’t let it be 70 days


----------



## jbreen2010

WillyB said:


> Anybody know how long Disney is taking to create your account and load points once they receive the info from the title company?  Or if there is a specific thread I should switch to



there is a closing thread that will give you some indication of general times.

once the deed is recorded though ans went to Disney you will likely have to wait for the contract to show on your account…or if you’re a new member saying welcome. BUT once that happens the points may take a few more days to load but if you call member services they usually can do load the points while you’re on the phone.


----------



## Amyeliza

over a month wait at the moment!


----------



## Chia1974

Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14

I decided on this while waiting for my flight to Disney. I couldn’t let this one go even it’s not my UY.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

WillyB said:


> Anybody know how long Disney is taking to create your account and load points once they receive the info from the title company?  Or if there is a specific thread I should switch to


Recently I've had a few contracts take about a month from deed recording to points in account.


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Apr-0/20, 44/21, 400/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/14


----------



## DaveNan

rubybutt said:


> Rubybutt---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Apr-0/20, 44/21, 400/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/14


Very good price!!!!  Is the seller paying all closing costs as well?  Based on the total cost, it looks like you are paying no MF or closing costs.  Good luck with ROFR.


----------



## rubybutt

DaveNan said:


> Very good price!!!!  Is the seller paying all closing costs as well?  Based on the total cost, it looks like you are paying no MF or closing costs.  Good luck with ROFR.



That is correct.  Seller pays all closing costs and MF for 2021.  I expect it to not pass ROFR.  I think it probably depends on what UY they are looking to ROFR.  But there is no downside in trying.


----------



## DKZB

DaveNan said:


> Very good price!!!!  Is the seller paying all closing costs as well?  Based on the total cost, it looks like you are paying no MF or closing costs.  Good luck with ROFR.



Can’t agree more! Given the “taken” prices back in July for AKV which were a good $10+ per point higher I have to think this one has a good shot at getting taken but you never know!! None of us really knows why Disney does what it does.


----------



## DKZB

rubybutt said:


> That is correct.  Seller pays all closing costs and MF for 2021.  I expect it to not pass ROFR.  I think it probably depends on what UY they are looking to ROFR.  But there is no downside in trying.


At that price you could probably strip it and flip it maybe even for a profit!


----------



## rubybutt

DKZB said:


> Can’t agree more! Given the “taken” prices back in July for AKV which were a good $10+ per point higher I have to think this one has a good shot at getting taken but you never know!! None of us really knows why Disney does what it does.


correct.  But they let a few as early as last June go through at $108.  and one passed last month at $112.  I think I could have got the seller down even a little more, but I wanted to get an actual shot at passing.


----------



## pianomanzano

rubybutt said:


> That is correct.  Seller pays all closing costs and MF for 2021.  I expect it to not pass ROFR.  I think it probably depends on what UY they are looking to ROFR.  But there is no downside in trying.


You never know! I had a loaded SSR contract that passed ROFR at $120pp last week, when ones were being taken at $125-130pp at the time I submitted. Good luck!


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

Question for you all on closing..........does it usually take a seller over two weeks to return closing papers? They had told me that the day after the closing papers were received, we could close. But it's been two weeks since they sent the papers and the sellers haven't returned them yet...........should I be concerned or is this normal?


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Question for you all on closing..........does it usually take a seller over two weeks to return closing papers? They had told me that the day after the closing papers were received, we could close. But it's been two weeks since they sent the papers and the sellers haven't returned them yet...........should I be concerned or is this normal?



Normal? It's within standard deviation. But this always confounds me.  If you are selling, don't you want the money?

Side note:  Based on advice here, I wait until the seller returns their closing papers (and payment!) before wiring the money.  The horror stories are, unfortunately, legendary.


----------



## The Jackal

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm addicted boys and girls.
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/13


Just don’t end up like Macman. 0-2995 in a few months. Good luck.


----------



## DisneyGirl1721

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Normal? It's within standard deviation. But this always confounds me.  If you are selling, don't you want the money?
> 
> Side note:  Based on advice here, I wait until the seller returns their closing papers (and payment!) before wiring the money.  The horror stories are, unfortunately, legendary.


That's what I wondered! I was out of town for a few days, so I figured I was the one they were waiting on! To find out they still haven't sent them in baffles me.


----------



## masupo

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Question for you all on closing..........does it usually take a seller over two weeks to return closing papers? They had told me that the day after the closing papers were received, we could close. But it's been two weeks since they sent the papers and the sellers haven't returned them yet...........should I be concerned or is this normal?



It took my sellers 25 days to return their closing docs. I followed up with the title company after 2 weeks. The sellers said they were traveling and would take at least another week to return the docs. They returned them the day they said they would and we (finally) closed yesterday!

Now begins the wait for the points...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

The Jackal said:


> Just don’t end up like Macman. 0-2995 in a few months. Good luck.


Thankfully I maintain a firm "no debt whatsoever" policy, so I have to cash flow all of this.


----------



## macman123

The Jackal said:


> Just don’t end up like Macman. 0-2995 in a few months. Good luck.



Your point being what exactly........?


----------



## macman123

CaptainAmerica said:


> Thankfully I maintain a firm "no debt whatsoever" policy, so I have to cash flow all of this.



Haha - same here, no loans for any of this.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

macman123 said:


> Haha - same here, no loans for any of this.


Baller.

Wait, the last time I was at Aulani there was a burnt-out surfer dude who seemed to live there.  Was that you?


----------



## macman123

CaptainAmerica said:


> Baller.



I managed to buy a load of stocks when the market crashed because of Covid. So I kinda did ok out of that. Luckily enough I also had some decent savings too.......

I can thank Norweigan Cruise, Carnival Cruise, Walt Disney Co, IAG, TUI and Virgin Galactic......


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14
> 
> I decided on this while waiting for my flight to Disney. I couldn’t let this one go even it’s not my UY.



I almost bid on that one too!  Wasn't my UY either, so thats why I hesitated.  You got a great deal.


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Question for you all on closing..........does it usually take a seller over two weeks to return closing papers? They had told me that the day after the closing papers were received, we could close. But it's been two weeks since they sent the papers and the sellers haven't returned them yet...........should I be concerned or is this normal?



It can take that long yes.  Unfortunately sellers have to get to a notary and it’s not always easy to do right now.  Some sellers also need to bring money to closing because they owe money and the proceeds from the sale are not enough.

I think most sellers do try to get them in as soon as possible but things happen.  My recent seller took a month.  He was in the Navy and didn’t get to the notary right away and then something delayed him having to do with that.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Question for you all on closing..........does it usually take a seller over two weeks to return closing papers? They had told me that the day after the closing papers were received, we could close. But it's been two weeks since they sent the papers and the sellers haven't returned them yet...........should I be concerned or is this normal?


Lately, it seems to be more 'normal' for the sellers not to care when they get their stuff in - I've had a few late sellers.  In ROFR purgatory now.  Brokers says should be mid week.  I am OKW-E and they just raised the price so...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I almost bid on that one too!  Wasn't my UY either, so thats why I hesitated.  You got a great deal.


I'll die on the hill that multiple UYs are a huge advantage.  If you only have one UY, you don't have any way to travel in the four months outside of your banking window without taking the risk of using un-bankable points should you need to cancel.  Adding on to my March contract with an August contract, now I have a backup option if I want to travel November, December, January, February.


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll die on the hill that multiple UYs are a huge advantage.  If you only have one UY, you don't have any way to travel in the four months outside of your banking window without taking the risk of using un-bankable points should you need to cancel.  Adding on to my March contract with an August contract, now I have a backup option if I want to travel November, December, January, February.



I agree as long as you have memberships for each that are large enough to make it work.  If one is too small, it can be more trouble than it’s worth.

We have two as well but it’s 475 in one and 325 in the other.  Both are SSR and RIV.  So, I can easily make it work!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sandisw said:


> I agree as long as you have memberships for each that are large enough to make it work.  If one is too small, it can be more trouble than it’s worth.
> 
> We have two as well but it’s 475 in one and 325 in the other.  Both are SSR and RIV.  So, I can easily make it work!


We don't travel anywhere near that often, and we have access to a Cast Member Friends & Family discount so we're happy to do cash rooms at Moderates or FW Cabins mixed in.  We'll have 120 AKV for AKV Standard Studios and 200 SSR for sleeping around points.

Should be enough for us (for now).


----------



## DaveNan

CaptainAmerica said:


> Should be enough for us (for now).


Said no one ever (and been accurate)


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DaveNan said:


> Said no one ever (and been accurate)


Good thing the baby isn't ever going to grow and will fit in a crib forever.


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10


Here we go again!  Addonitis is real.  We haven't even had a chance to use the points from our first contract yet, but here we are adding on!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll die on the hill that multiple UYs are a huge advantage.  If you only have one UY, you don't have any way to travel in the four months outside of your banking window without taking the risk of using un-bankable points should you need to cancel.  Adding on to my March contract with an August contract, now I have a backup option if I want to travel November, December, January, February.



I'm still fairly new to this, but can you explain this concept further with more examples?  I currently have a February UY... Not sure I follow this strategy but would love to understand it better


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I'm still fairly new to this, but can you explain this concept further with more examples?  I currently have a February UY... Not sure I follow this strategy but would love to understand it better



With a Feb UY, any travel from Feb through October allows you to cancel, outside of 30 days, and still allow points to be banked because the banking deadline is Sept 30th.

However, if you travel November to January with Feb UY, those points become use or lose if a cancel happens.

When someone as two UYs, spaced apart, it allows one to book all trips during the banking window so there is less risk,

For example, I book trips August to March on my August UY and then book trips from December to August on my Dec UY.

There are overlap months that I can use points from both.  But, in all cases, I never use points during a month that doesn’t allow me to bank them if something happens.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I'm still fairly new to this, but can you explain this concept further with more examples?  I currently have a February UY... Not sure I follow this strategy but would love to understand it better


Let's talk about UY 2022.

In order to bank your 2022 points, you would need to do so by September 30.  Let's pretend you book a trip for July, but something comes up and you have to cancel.  No big deal.  You cancel the trip, the points go back into your account, and you can bank them to use any time before January 31, 2024.

Let's say instead that you planned a trip for November.  If you need to cancel THAT trip, you get your points back in your account but it's too late to bank them forward to your next use year, because it's after September 30.  You only have a couple of months to use them, as they expire at the end of January 2023.


----------



## princessmocha

DisneyGirl1721 said:


> Question for you all on closing..........does it usually take a seller over two weeks to return closing papers? They had told me that the day after the closing papers were received, we could close. But it's been two weeks since they sent the papers and the sellers haven't returned them yet...........should I be concerned or is this normal?



Up until recently we had never had a seller delay in sending in their paperwork, but one of our recent ones the sellers took around 3 weeks to send in their paperwork.  Otherwise we have had everyone turn it in right away.


----------



## jbreen2010

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll die on the hill that multiple UYs are a huge advantage.  If you only have one UY, you don't have any way to travel in the four months outside of your banking window without taking the risk of using un-bankable points should you need to cancel.  Adding on to my March contract with an August contract, now I have a backup option if I want to travel November, December, January, February.



I do taxes so it’s highly unlikely I’ll be traveling Jan-April, so I’m happy with my use year. I’m sure plenty of other folks that have seasonal jobs or other reasons to travel at specific times would say the same thing.

But sorry not to digress from this thread…been a quiet day on ROFR lately. Are they doing releases later half of weeks these days? I’m just over 3 weeks of waiting so starting that deadly watching LOL


----------



## Paul Stupin

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll die on the hill that multiple UYs are a huge advantage.  If you only have one UY, you don't have any way to travel in the four months outside of your banking window without taking the risk of using un-bankable points should you need to cancel.  Adding on to my March contract with an August contract, now I have a backup option if I want to travel November, December, January, February.


I have a March UY, which works out well since we like to travel to WDW in May and September. That said, we’ll also use them to travel in January and February (availability makes it easy to slide the dates a few days), or any other time during the year. Luckily, we don't often cancel, but buying a whole other UY, along with the complexity of transferring points and multiple banking deadlines etc just as backup doesn’t seem worth it, at least for us.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Paul Stupin said:


> I have a March UY, which works out well since we like to travel to WDW in May and September. That said, we’ll also use them to travel in January and February (availability makes it easy to slide the dates a few days), or any other time during the year. Luckily, we don't often cancel, but buying a whole other UY, along with the complexity of transferring points and multiple banking deadlines etc just as backup doesn’t seem worth it, at least for us.


Yeah I definitely wouldn't recommend it if you'd need to transfer points, only if you have enough points to book whole trips within each contract via banking and borrowing.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

jbreen2010 said:


> I do taxes so it’s highly unlikely I’ll be traveling Jan-April, so I’m happy with my use year. I’m sure plenty of other folks that have seasonal jobs or other reasons to travel at specific times would say the same thing.
> 
> But sorry not to digress from this thread…been a quiet day on ROFR lately. Are they doing releases later half of weeks these days? I’m just over 3 weeks of waiting so starting that deadly watching LOL


We’re in the same boat…8/23 submittal. 22 days and counting. I’m still hopeful we have points loaded by Halloween.

I agree, it’s been quiet this week. Last week saw a flurry of waivers early in the week. Maybe tomorrow will see some good news for folks.


----------



## Red Dog Run

macman123 said:


> Your point being what exactly........?


Think since you are 5 points short, you might want a bit of closure and just reach for an even 3K.  Since no 5 pointers out there, maybe another try at the next thousand?


----------



## jbreen2010

DisneyMusicMan said:


> We’re in the same boat…8/23 submittal. 22 days and counting. I’m still hopeful we have points loaded by Halloween.
> 
> I agree, it’s been quiet this week. Last week saw a flurry of waivers early in the week. Maybe tomorrow will see some good news for folks.



We’re the same day! And yes hoping to get points loaded ASAP assuming I pass. I have 144 points coming that will expire Jan 31, 2022 (can’t bank as they were 2020 points) so hoping they get into the account ASAP and then I book ANYTHING that’s available and enjoy! Haha


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

jbreen2010 said:


> We’re the same day! And yes hoping to get points loaded ASAP assuming I pass. I have 144 points coming that will expire Jan 31, 2022 (can’t bank as they were 2020 points) so hoping they get into the account ASAP and then I book ANYTHING that’s available and enjoy! Haha


We’re a little less rushed. December UY, and the seller banked all 200 points into 2021. So, assuming we pass, we’ll get 400 on Dec 1. I’m looking to book a room in August, so need them by Jan. But I’d still rather get this behind me.


----------



## Cyberc1978

rubybutt said:


> That is correct.  Seller pays all closing costs and MF for 2021.  I expect it to not pass ROFR.  I think it probably depends on what UY they are looking to ROFR.  But there is no downside in trying.


You can always try no harm in that. However it does not matter what UY your contract has as DVC can always just change it if they need to.  If they have a buyer for a Dec contract they can ROFR yours and just change the UY.


----------



## Bearval

rubybutt said:


> That is correct.  Seller pays all closing costs and MF for 2021.  I expect it to not pass ROFR.  I think it probably depends on what UY they are looking to ROFR.  But there is no downside in trying.


Use year does not matter to DVD anymore since they changed the rule that now allows them it make it any use year they want it to be.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Bearval said:


> Use year does not matter to DVD anymore since they changed the rule that now allows them it make it any use year they want it to be.


I don’t think that’s entirely true, otherwise you wouldn’t have them putting direct buyers on wait lists for specific use years. They can’t just change a contract to a December use year, for example,  if they don’t have 2020 points left. 

I almost had to go on a wait list last month for February UY add-on points at SSR.


----------



## tripphuff

Update - first of 3 resale contracts currently in ROFR passed! 

tripphuff---$165-$29745-175-PVB-Mar-0/20, 175/21, 350/22, 175/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15


----------



## benedib99

tripphuff said:


> Update - first of 3 resale contracts currently in ROFR passed!
> 
> tripphuff---$165-$29745-175-PVB-Mar-0/20, 175/21, 350/22, 175/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15


GREAT price!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bearval

DonMacGregor said:


> I don’t think that’s entirely true, otherwise you wouldn’t have them putting direct buyers on wait lists for specific use years. They can’t just change a contract to a December use year, for example,  if they don’t have 2020 points left.
> 
> I almost had to go on a wait list last month for February UY add-on points at SSR.


Membership agreements were amended March 8, 2019 that allows DVD to change the use year.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Bearval said:


> Membership agreements were amended March 8, 2019 that allows DVD to change the use year.


I'm not arguing with you but I'm genuinely confused.  I talked to a DVC Guide about an AKV direct contract and he told me that didn't have any available with the Use Year I wanted, so I'd have to wait or take a different use year.

Maybe they legally CAN, but just aren't for some other reason?


----------



## MistisoMan

I have been wanting to be able to post one of these for a bit and I am happy to be able to do it. DW and I are on our way to becoming owners. Thinking I did well for a small pointer, but not so well that it shouldn't get through ROFR.

MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15


----------



## Sandisw

Bearval said:


> Membership agreements were amended March 8, 2019 that allows DVD to change the use year.



They have the ability but they still have to make it work against what they have,  For example, right now, if all the have are UYs thst have started their 2021 UY, they can’t make it all of a sudden a 2020 UY.

They also have to have the points within the same unit with different UYs in order for it to work.  They can’t sell you points for two units under one contract unless they have move it about to keep it balanced

So, while they can adjust UYs, there is a lot more to it.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MistisoMan said:


> I have been wanting to be able to post one of these for a bit and I am happy to be able to do it. DW and I are on our way to becoming owners. Thinking I did well for a small pointer, but not so well that it shouldn't get through ROFR.
> 
> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15


Holy crap that's a great contract.

I'm thinking if Disney is going to buy back OKWs, they're going to buy 2042s to extend them rather than buying ones that are already extended.


----------



## softballmom3

I was just told Marcelo would be handling our closing and not Cammy like I thought at Mason. I sure hope this goes ok. I've heard great things about her and so so about him.


----------



## Bredar4

Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17, taken 9/15


----------



## MistisoMan

Bredar4 said:


> Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17, taken 9/15


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DKZB

Bredar4 said:


> Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17, taken 9/15



I really don't get Disney when it comes to ROFR! You would've thought $128pp was safe and they let a $120pp go last week!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Bredar4 said:


> Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17, taken 9/15


----------



## DonMacGregor

DKZB said:


> I really don't get Disney when it comes to ROFR! You would've thought $128pp was safe and they let a $120pp go last week!


That’s why my $132 PP Feb UY offer at SSR had me on edge and I backed out.


----------



## Bredar4

MistisoMan said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you! The search continues. We have another waiting. It was priced at $119 a point so I highly doubt it passes. But with the recent $120 purchases maybe?


----------



## DKZB

DonMacGregor said:


> That’s why my $132 PP Feb UY offer at SSR had me on edge and I backed out.



I get it...i kind of like the hunt and the wait thought. Call me crazy!


----------



## Phelpsap

My day has come!! 

Phelpsap---$119-$35,700-300-SSR-Dec -0/20, 216/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/30, passed 9/9


----------



## DonMacGregor

DKZB said:


> I get it...i kind of like the hunt and the wait thought. Call me crazy!


I totally get it, but like with a catch and release program, eventually you're gonna get hungry and not want to throw all the fish back in the lake.


----------



## Bredar4

DKZB said:


> I really don't get Disney when it comes to ROFR! You would've thought $128pp was safe and they let a $120pp go last week!


Yes! My thoughts exactly. I thought for sure this would pass.


----------



## igrsod

I've been watching this board for a friend of mine, who put in her first offer on her first DVC contract on Aug.13.  I didn't post the details, as I don't know all the details.  Just observing.  But for anyone interested her AKL 100 points for $132 per point was taken today in ROFR. 
What the broker said was that there have been quite a few taken over the past month. 
Disney is being aggressive for some reason on the buy backs.  Anyways she just put in an offer on another one, so the waiting begins again.

I must of been lucky.  Both contracts I purchased resale, SSR and AKV I got on the first try.  I was trying to explain to her that it isn't just price that makes them take back a contract... no one really knows what goes into that decision.  She could put in an offer on another contract same price or lower and it will pass.


----------



## rubybutt

igrsod said:


> I've been watching this board for a friend of mine, who put in her first offer on her first DVC contract on Aug.13.  I didn't post the details, as I don't know all the details.  Just observing.  But for anyone interested her AKL 100 points for $132 per point was taken today in ROFR.
> What the broker said was that there have been quite a few taken over the past month.
> Disney is being aggressive for some reason on the buy backs.  Anyways she just put in an offer on another one, so the waiting begins again.
> 
> I must of been lucky.  Both contracts I purchased resale, SSR and AKV I got on the first try.  I was trying to explain to her that it isn't just price that makes them take back a contract... no one really knows what goes into that decision.  She could put in an offer on another contract same price or lower and it will pass.


That doesn't bode well for my $110 contract.....


----------



## MistisoMan

Bredar4 said:


> Thank you! The search continues. We have another waiting. It was priced at $119 a point so I highly doubt it passes. But with the recent $120 purchases maybe?


Not sure if you want 1 contract. But doing the math on the one you missed it comes out to $4.12/pt ($18190/(130*34)). There was a 65 pointer on the sites that accepted $125, which I backed out of after finding something more suitable for us. It came out to $8518 total. Over the course of the contract it comes out to $8518/(65*34)=$3.90/pt. Think I still saw it listed yesterday morning. Just a thought.


----------



## softballmom3

Man I don't get it either. My 110 feb UY with full points passed at $128 Monday. Crazy what they take and let pass.


----------



## MistisoMan

rubybutt said:


> That doesn't bode well for my $110 contract.....


Saw that one get posted. Really hit the lotto with that. Sending you good vibes.


----------



## weatherman

weatherman---$149-$19230-125-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15

Hooray!  3rd time's the charm for us.  As many have reported, estoppel certificate came through alongside the waiver notification.

Still one more PVB contract in ROFR that we should hear about any second now.  Can't wait to come home!


----------



## disneyforsix

softballmom3 said:


> I was just told Marcelo would be handling our closing and not Cammy like I thought at Mason. I sure hope this goes ok. I've heard great things about her an


We actually didn't have any issues with Marcelo on our SSR contract.  He answered all my questions within a few hours of emailing him, and we closed without any issues within 18 days of receiving the waiver notification.  Part of the delay was on me changing some information so the closing docs had to be regenerated.  Hoping you have the same experience and are pleasantly surprised......


----------



## princesscinderella

DKZB said:


> I get it...i kind of like the hunt and the wait thought. Call me crazy!


Me too!


----------



## disneyforsix

DKZB said:


> I really don't get Disney when it comes to ROFR! You would've thought $128pp was safe and they let a $120pp go last week!


I am super shocked they took that one!  They let my $125pp/150 pts Dec UY with 286 points in 2021 and 150 2022 pass by.  I just knew they were going to take it, so much I put in a CCV offer to take its place.  Well wouldn't you know it, they let both contracts pass.


----------



## Adg0428

Wow crazy what they take! I hope mine passes. I don’t have the patience to go through this again and I’m only on day 20


----------



## poofyo101

softballmom3 said:


> I was just told Marcelo would be handling our closing and not Cammy like I thought at Mason. I sure hope this goes ok. I've heard great things about her and so so about him.


marcelo is great


----------



## softballmom3

poofyo101 said:


> marcelo is great


That's great!  I'll def share my experience. I was just going by what I've read here .


----------



## pirate33

Happy with this one.  325 current points with no dues.


pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13


----------



## jbreen2010

DKZB said:


> I really don't get Disney when it comes to ROFR! You would've thought $128pp was safe and they let a $120pp go last week!



I think they try to keep it random to be honest.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

jbreen2010 said:


> I think they try to keep it random to be honest.



thats the only logical answer. Hard to argue that. Haha.

But seriously… by reading above they passed on a SSR for $119 but bought one back at $128?! It has to be random.


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza (seller)---$189-$12177-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 35/21, 60/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/15


----------



## Amyeliza

poofyo101 said:


> marcelo is great


I spoke to Marcelo yesterday and he clarified paperwork re: and our international seller.  I think you will like him.


----------



## Amyeliza

I was catching up on old posts....so glad I have been crazy busy because I would have been ticked that so many passed with later dates than me.  It's good to be checked out sometimes I guess!  Who knows why Disney does the things they do!


----------



## Jen0718

Phelpsap said:


> My day has come!!
> 
> Phelpsap---$119-$35,700-300-SSR-Dec -0/20, 216/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/30, passed 9/9


Congrats!!!and all The Who hoos!!!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

jbreen2010 said:


> I think they try to keep it random to be honest.


You know, that’s a really good point. If it wasn’t random, but rather algorithm-based, folks on boards like this would know exactly what to offer to get ROFR waivers. This way, we can see trends, but still not know. And not knowing (and not wanting to potentially sit through another 30-45 day wait) has the effect of making people bid slightly higher.


----------



## jbreen2010

DisneyMusicMan said:


> You know, that’s a really good point. If it wasn’t random, but rather algorithm-based, folks on boards like this would know exactly what to offer to get ROFR waivers. This way, we can see trends, but still not know. And not knowing (and not wanting to potentially sit through another 30-45 day wait) has the effect of making people bid slightly higher.



I am currently awaiting my 3rd contract through ROFR.  I bought October of last year for $97pp at SSR and it passed. They had taken some at $101-105…figured mine would get taken. Seems illogical to pass one at $97 and then take another at 105, but my guess is there are relevant ranges At any given time…they might be looking for an even 200 or 400 points…or maybe seller is going to offer to pay maintenance fees (which…if ur Disney that’s essentially free dues paid up).  

I do think though that say the day of getting a SSR at $97 is likely gone…or even at $115…but who knows what the method to the madness is. I remember some months it seemed like they bought back a ton of one resort and none of another too.
It’s a fun waiting game!!


----------



## The Jackal

macman123 said:


> Your point being what exactly........?





Jimmy Geppetto said:


> thats the only logical answer. Hard to argue that. Haha.
> 
> But seriously… by reading above they passed on a SSR for $119 but bought one back at $128?! It has to be random.


DVC has to maintain a 2% ownership of all DVC resorts. My understanding is that 2% must be maintained across all the units listed on deeds.  DVC just cannot own for example 1 building at OKW, it owns 2% of all the buildings. So my guess is that if they have enough points that they can sell with current points for direct price and buy another contract to replace it at resale prices.  This maintaining their 2% ownership of that particular unit.  This may account for higher prices paid for some and lower priced ones passing.


----------



## jberndt10

Jberndt10---$130-$21610-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 351/21, 129/22- sent 9/14


----------



## weatherman

weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16, passed 9/15

Heck yes! And once again, estoppel came through with the ROFR waiver, hopefully leading to a quicker closing.

It's been a long road, but it's so exciting to see the light (and the castle) at the end of our DVC resale journey. Thanks so much to you all for the info, insight, and positive energy!


----------



## Sandisw

The Jackal said:


> DVC has to maintain a 2% ownership of all DVC resorts. My understanding is that 2% must be maintained across all the units listed on deeds.  DVC just cannot own for example 1 building at OKW, it owns 2% of all the buildings. So my guess is that if they have enough points that they can sell with current points for direct price and buy another contract to replace it at resale prices.  This maintaining their 2% ownership of that particular unit.  This may account for higher prices paid for some and lower priced ones passing.



I don’t think they can sell any of the share they have to own unless they have a surplus already.

I agree that there are many factors used in ROFR and as I once was told, it changes regularly based on the needs or what they want.

But actual unit points are from was mentioned as one of those factors.


----------



## benedib99

weatherman said:


> weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16, passed 9/15
> 
> Heck yes! And once again, estoppel came through with the ROFR waiver, hopefully leading to a quicker closing.
> 
> It's been a long road, but it's so exciting to see the light (and the castle) at the end of our DVC resale journey. Thanks so much to you all for the info, insight, and positive energy!


Congratulations!!!  Welcome home neighbor!!!


----------



## The Jackal

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think they can sell any of the share they have to own unless they have a surplus already.
> 
> I agree that there are many factors used in ROFR and as I once was told, it changes regularly based on the needs or what they want.
> 
> But actual unit points are from was mentioned as one of those factors.


Hence why they buy certain ones that make no sense, there are reports of wait lists for sold out resorts.   I’m not saying it is the reason for every ROFR, just some really odd ones.  I understand there is a fine line for DVC  to ROFR, they don’t want too much overhead that they cannot sell right away.  But taking a contract with less available points at $10-12 more per point, doesn’t make much sense. DVC could ROFR the less expensive one, turn around an sell it and make $10-12 more per point.


----------



## DonMacGregor

So a $119 offer on a


The Jackal said:


> Hence why they buy certain ones that make no sense, there are reports of wait lists for sold out resorts.   I’m not saying it is the reason for every ROFR, just some really odd ones.  I understand there is a fine line for DVC  to ROFR, they don’t want too much overhead that they cannot sell right away.  But taking a contract with less available points at $10-12 more per point, doesn’t make much sense. DVC could ROFR the less expensive one, turn around an sell it and make $10-12 more per point.


I've been saying that all along. There must be some correlation between wait lists at sold out resorts and ROFR. Why would they even have wait lists if there was no practical possibility of filling those wait list contracts? The points don't magically appear, they have to come from somewhere. If they tell a potential owner that they don't have any OKW Feb UY points "right now", but the buyer can go on a wait list, where else would those points come from other than through ROFR. Disney must have some reasonable expectation that they can fill those wait lists requests sooner rather than later, or they simply wouldn't have wait lists at all.


----------



## tpskult

tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15


----------



## Lorana

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'll die on the hill that multiple UYs are a huge advantage.  If you only have one UY, you don't have any way to travel in the four months outside of your banking window without taking the risk of using un-bankable points should you need to cancel.  Adding on to my March contract with an August contract, now I have a backup option if I want to travel November, December, January, February.


I honestly keep debating to add on another UY to cover May, June, July, August -- we have a SEP UY.  We don't usually go to Disney in the summer anymore, though, if we can help it... so I haven't yet fallen into the need to do so.  But I've heard they allow owners to transfer more than once to and from their contracts; if that's true, I should get over my hesitation to do so.


----------



## Lorana

Chia1974 said:


> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14
> 
> I decided on this while waiting for my flight to Disney. I couldn’t let this one go even it’s not my UY.


Why didn't I see this first?!?! ;-) ;-)

I mean, that's awesome!  Congrats!!


----------



## MistisoMan

tpskult said:


> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15


I had the same offer accepted for this same property. Glad they got another buyer after I backed out.


----------



## tpskult

MistisoMan said:


> I had the same offer accepted for this same property. Glad they got another buyer after I backed out.



Yes they said the previous interested buyer ended up wanting more points? I was pretty excited when he said it was relisted as this is the best price I have seen for a contract of this size. Seems like this is right on the cusp of where they are taking back on ROFR. Herse' to hoping for the best!


----------



## MistisoMan

tpskult said:


> Yes they said the previous interested buyer ended up wanting more points? I was pretty excited when he said it was relisted as this is the best price I have seen for a contract of this size. Seems like this is right on the cusp of where they are taking back on ROFR. Herse' to hoping for the best!


I feel like I'm being misquoted. Just wanted a lower price per point. Didn't matter if it came from more points or a lower total.


----------



## tpskult

MistisoMan said:


> I feel like I'm being misquoted. Just wanted a lower price per point. Didn't matter if it came from more points or a lower total.



Ah there are always multiple side to every story lol. 
I tried to get them down to $120 but figured I might regret passing up the $125 to save a little more.


----------



## stlrod

$140-$31,990-210-RIV-Dec-210/20-440/21-210/22-sent 8/18-passed  9/15 (sadly, the 2020 points are banked from 2019 and will likely be unusable by time points are loaded but it's okay since I had not planned on being able to use them)


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$148-$22929-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 8/27  taken 9/16


----------



## Tyler's Dad

Tyler's Dad---$160-$68092-400-PVB-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 8/19, passed 9/16


----------



## jbreen2010

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$148-$22929-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 8/27  taken 9/16



Sent 8/27 and already heard back!? Wow that’s quick!!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

jbreen2010 said:


> Sent 8/27 and already heard back!? Wow that’s quick!!



Yep.  Got the call on my drive home from work.  I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Chia1974

Lorana said:


> Why didn't I see this first?!?! ;-) ;-)
> 
> I mean, that's awesome!  Congrats!!


I heard people said Disney buys back these contract a lot then people also said Disney doesn’t buy back non sold out resorts. I’m hoping for the best!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Lorana said:


> Why didn't I see this first?!?! ;-) ;-)
> 
> I mean, that's awesome!  Congrats!!



Another AUL subsidized was posted at DVC Resale Market if you're interested.


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$120-$48000-400-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 800/21, 400/22-Sllr pay 21 & Closing Cost- sent 9/9 - cancelled 9/17

Think this was a great deal but we decided we didn't want a single 400 point contract. For those of you out there who would be interested I imagine it will go back up shortly.


----------



## macman123

DKZB said:


> Think this was a great deal but we decided we didn't want a single 400 point contract. For those of you out there who would be interested I imagine it will go back up shortly.



Are you able to share the Broker?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

macman123 said:


> Are you able to share the Broker?



https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/listings/


----------



## perchy

weatherman said:


> weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16, passed 9/15
> 
> Heck yes! And once again, estoppel came through with the ROFR waiver, hopefully leading to a quicker closing.
> 
> It's been a long road, but it's so exciting to see the light (and the castle) at the end of our DVC resale journey. Thanks so much to you all for the info, insight, and positive energy!



What is is ROFR waiver? I need one! lol


----------



## MistisoMan

perchy said:


> What is is ROFR waiver? I need one! lol


Believe op meant Disney waiving rofr


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Sigh…and another week closes. I have a feeling next week will be my week! Folks who submitted 4-5 days before me heard back this week.


----------



## macman123

Im still waiting for ROFR on a PVB contract......... But good news is there are only 2022 points, so I am not in a rush.....


----------



## Amyeliza

Just curious, if you buy Animal Kingdom, is it for both the village and the lodge?  Or is it for one or the other?

Also, if a property is subsidized, what does that mean?  That the dues are paid for by the seller?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Amyeliza said:


> Just curious, if you buy Animal Kingdom, is it for both the village and the lodge?  Or is it for one or the other?
> 
> Also, if a property is subsidized, what does that mean?  That the dues are paid for by the seller?



yes you get access to both at AK.

Subsidized dues are just lower annual dues that were rewarded to some contract owners back in the past. It just means lower annual dues for the life of the contract.


----------



## Sandisw

Amyeliza said:


> Just curious, if you buy Animal Kingdom, is it for both the village and the lodge?  Or is it for one or the other?
> 
> Also, if a property is subsidized, what does that mean?  That the dues are paid for by the seller?



You will be deeded to one or the other.  But, they are part of the same condo association and therefore, owners of both get the 11 month advantage at either one.

Both VB and AUL have contracts that have subsidized dues.  The reasons are different. For VB, it was originally going to be much larger and then the Plan changed.  At that point, owners were given the subsidy to offset the increase in dues because of the change of plans.

Any contract bought with that, remains that way.  For AUL, people messed up at the high levels of projected dues wrong…something to that effect…and those that already owned receive it to offset that huge error on the part of DVD.


----------



## D-Trick

D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-SELLER PAYS 2021 MFs- sent 9/18


----------



## sgricewich

So how many contracts do you lose to ROFR before you stop trying and think maybe it wasn’t meant to be? Lol. Just had our third OKW taken yesterday.


----------



## Sunnyore

sgricewich said:


> So how many contracts do you lose to ROFR before you stop trying and think maybe it wasn’t meant to be? Lol. Just had our third OKW taken yesterday.



I know I wouldn’t be able to handle going through the long process over and over again and end up with nothing, so I’m okay with bidding higher to make sure I’m safe from ROFR. It’s really comes down to what you’re comfortable to paying. Some only want a good deal and think bidding is fun. I want my points and still save some $$ over direct.


----------



## D-Trick

sgricewich said:


> So how many contracts do you lose to ROFR before you stop trying and think maybe it wasn’t meant to be? Lol. Just had our third OKW taken yesterday.


Sorry to hear.  I see your offers of 112, 108, 109.

After my first contract was taken in 2017, I decided I rather pay a higher asking (above avg) for what I want, because at least I'd have more confidence of it passing ROFR.  Next one passed and four years later I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## sgricewich

D-Trick said:


> Sorry to hear.  I see your offers of 112, 108, 109.
> 
> After my first contract was taken in 2017, I decided I rather pay a higher asking (above avg) for what I want, because at least I'd have more confidence of it passing ROFR.  Next one passed and four years later I don't regret it one bit.


Yes, all contracts have been asking price or $1-2 under. So we should offer more than the asking price? I didn’t realize this was even a thing. Example, there’s a contract we’re looking at for $117pp. Offer more than that?


----------



## Mike valera

Mike ----142-8520-60-okw-jun-60/21-60/22-60/23-seller pays 21 dues -- Sent 9/1


----------



## D-Trick

sgricewich said:


> Yes, all contracts have been asking price or $1-2 under. So we should offer more than the asking price? I didn’t realize this was even a thing. Example, there’s a contract we’re looking at for $117pp. Offer more than that?



I wouldn't advise offering more than asking, but that's not to say you can't.  But considering you are about to try again for a 4th attempt, I'd be willing to pay more.

What I meant in my first reply was to make a full offer on a listing with an asking price a little higher than average. Congrats to my seller(s); all it takes is one person to bite the bait and that person is me lol.

Obviously it's up to you and your family with what you're comfortable with, but if there's a listing asking for more than avg, consider it.

You may feel you're offering too much for a contract today, but years from now you'll be happy you did.  People talk about bubbles bursting or economies crashing-- I'm no economist but everything just keeps going up.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunnyore

sgricewich said:


> Yes, all contracts have been asking price or $1-2 under. So we should offer more than the asking price? I didn’t realize this was even a thing. Example, there’s a contract we’re looking at for $117pp. Offer more than that?



If you look at the first page of this thread, you can get an idea of what’s been passing and what’s been taken. For OKW it looks like you have a better chance if price is over $120pp. Someone mentioned all uy for OKW right now  have waitlists so the ROFR monster might be more hungry for OKW at the moment.


----------



## jbreen2010

sgricewich said:


> So how many contracts do you lose to ROFR before you stop trying and think maybe it wasn’t meant to be? Lol. Just had our third OKW taken yesterday.



im sorry you had 3 taken! That stinks!!

when making an offer if it is way too good to be true, Disney will certainly swoop in.  If the going rate for contracts ROFRd are $120, I would consider making an offer on one around then…or if you’re really trying to have it pass, go $121 or $122.  Also I would assume if the deal says seller pays maintenance fees, just be aware I would think that is also interesting to Disney - they can buy the points free of maintenance fees for that year.


----------



## poofyo101

sgricewich said:


> Yes, all contracts have been asking price or $1-2 under. So we should offer more than the asking price? I didn’t realize this was even a thing. Example, there’s a contract we’re looking at for $117pp. Offer more than that?


buy extended.


----------



## D-Trick

poofyo101 said:


> buy extended.



I assume @sgricewich has done their due diligence and knows they don't want OKW2057.  

Sometimes it's a good thing that a contract ends sooner.  After 2042 you wipe your hands clean of timeshares.


----------



## gskywalker

sgricewich said:


> So how many contracts do you lose to ROFR before you stop trying and think maybe it wasn’t meant to be? Lol. Just had our third OKW taken yesterday.


I had 4 taken before I switched tactics and bought AUL because Disney doesn't buy them back


----------



## brazzledazzler

**Update***

brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6, passed 8/9

Apologies for the delay, it’s my parents’ contract and they were busy traveling during this summer before I heard about their ROFR. They don’t close until January, so they weren’t in a rush to update me.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I will try to update next weekend, but we are heading down for the 50th so it might be a little while after the weekend. New quarter = new thread coming soon too!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

@rubybutt was your seller drunk? Wow!

"Rubybutt---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Apr-0/20, 44/21, 400/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '21/ Closing- sent 9/14"


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

D-Trick said:


> I assume @sgricewich has done their due diligence and knows they don't want OKW2057.
> 
> Sometimes it's a good thing that a contract ends sooner.  After 2042 you wipe your hands clean of timeshares.


They took back 2 extended ones recently


----------



## sgricewich

gskywalker said:


> I had 4 taken before I switched tactics and bought AUL because Disney doesn't buy them back


We thought about trying a different resort. But we’ve stayed at OKW several times and love it and want it to be “home,” you know?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Two quick questions that I don't think need their own thread.

1. I'm buying a contract with zero 2021 points available.  My understanding is that I won't owe any dues at the time of closing, either to the seller or to Disney, and that I'll pay Disney my 2022 dues in January, correct?

2. This is my second resale contract.  New resort and new use year.  Will the points show up in my online account any faster than they did with my first contract, or does it still have to go through the same processing time?


----------



## DKZB

CaptainAmerica said:


> Two quick questions that I don't think need their own thread.
> 
> 1. I'm buying a contract with zero 2021 points available.  My understanding is that I won't owe any dues at the time of closing, either to the seller or to Disney, and that I'll pay Disney my 2022 dues in January, correct?
> 
> 2. This is my second resale contract.  New resort and new use year.  Will the points show up in my online account any faster than they did with my first contract, or does it still have to go through the same processing time?



1. While everything is TECHNICALLY up for negotiation, your assumption is correct. The standard is you pay for the current year points that you receive. If you receive no 21 points, you typically don't pay 21 dues. I would confirm though when you make an offer.

2. Can't speak to this from experience BUT a new UY is technically a NEW membership so I would imagine this would lead to some delay vs. the same UY


----------



## D-Trick

CaptainAmerica said:


> Two quick questions that I don't think need their own thread.
> 
> 1. I'm buying a contract with zero 2021 points available.  My understanding is that I won't owe any dues at the time of closing, either to the seller or to Disney, and that I'll pay Disney my 2022 dues in January, correct?
> 
> 2. This is my second resale contract.  New resort and new use year.  Will the points show up in my online account any faster than they did with my first contract, or does it still have to go through the same processing time?



1.  You shouldn't, but double check your purchase contract and the listing.

2.  Same processing time... if not a tad bit longer as PP said.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DKZB said:


> 1. While everything is TECHNICALLY up for negotiation, your assumption is correct. The standard is you pay for the current year points that you receive. If you receive no 21 points, you typically don't pay 21 dues. I would confirm though when you make an offer.





D-Trick said:


> 1.  You shouldn't, but double check your purchase contract and the listing.


I'm clear on the contract terms and I definitely don't owe anything to the seller.  I was more confirming that Disney isn't going to be looking for me to prepay 2022 or anything like that.



D-Trick said:


> 2. Can't speak to this from experience BUT a new UY is technically a NEW membership so I would imagine this would lead to some delay vs. the same UY





D-Trick said:


> 2.  Same processing time... if not a tad bit longer as PP said.


My understanding was that a lot of the delay was setting up the email address and password under dvcmember.com.  I understand that they're legally different memberships, but all under one login, correct?


----------



## Sandisw

CaptainAmerica said:


> I'm clear on the contract terms and I definitely don't owe anything to the seller.  I was more confirming that Disney isn't going to be looking for me to prepay 2022 or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding was that a lot of the delay was setting up the email address and password under dvcmember.com.  I understand that they're legally different memberships, but all under one login, correct?



There is a point in December that 2022 dues have to be paid at closing. I am not sure what that date is but I think Dec 15th?

So as long as you close prior to that, you will be billed as normal.

And none of my resale have ever taken less time as an owner. Same as the rest of them.


----------



## ValW

CaptainAmerica said:


> My understanding was that a lot of the delay was setting up the email address and password under dvcmember.com.  I understand that they're legally different memberships, but all under one login, correct?



Correct.  I have 3 UY - 3 different membership #'s - 1 login/password

Getting the new membership # didn't take any longer than adding another contract under an existing membership.


----------



## DKZB

ValW said:


> Correct.  I have 3 UY - 3 different membership #'s - 1 login/password
> 
> Getting the new membership # didn't take any longer than adding another contract under an existing membership.



3 UY! Wow brave! Way to much headache for me, I don't think I could do 3.

I was originally going to add on my same UY but made a decision to buy an alternate UY. Already have a December and I am about to go under contract for a June. I figure 2 allows me to coordinate UY to travel. I have also heard about an extended banking window loophole for transferred points (to the end of the actual UY vs 8 months). Has anyone done this and can confirm if it is true?


----------



## Sunnyore

It’s soooo quiet in here. And of course I’m at the point where I’m checking the thread multiple times a day because I’m on day 28 mark now. It really doesn’t get easier even though it’s my 3rd resale and I should know what to expect


----------



## Adg0428

Sunnyore said:


> It’s soooo quiet in here. And of course I’m at the point where I’m checking the thread multiple times a day because I’m on day 28 mark now. It really doesn’t get easier even though it’s my 3rd resale and I should know what to expect


I was thinking the same! I’m on day 25, so I have no business being on here as much as I am


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Sunnyore said:


> It’s soooo quiet in here. And of course I’m at the point where I’m checking the thread multiple times a day because I’m on day 28 mark now. It really doesn’t get easier even though it’s my 3rd resale and I should know what to expect


Day 28 for me as well. I got an email from our broker this morning, and I got excited. But, it was just a “hang in there” email. Oh well…


----------



## Sunnyore

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Day 28 for me as well. I got an email from our broker this morning, and I got excited. But, it was just a “hang in there” email. Oh well…


Got the same “hang in there” message too but via text. I opted for text because I get daily emails about listings so I didn’t want to miss any updates. I have a feeling this is our week though!


----------



## jbreen2010

Got some exciting news today - we passed!  
I'm very impressed with this turn around time from DVC...but I guess they were likely not buying back VGF with a soon launch of additional direct sales.

Here's the updated string for the pass:


jbreen2010---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 144/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/23, passed 9/20


----------



## Sunnyore

AAAND just like magic, I got my email that they waived my contract. Woohoo! Posting about it here really does speed things up 

Sunnyore---$180-$9820-50-BLT-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/23, passed 9/20

And now I’m off to Disneyland for the day!

*Edited to correct total cost since I received my documents from Cammy already. $20 cheaper woohoo


----------



## jbreen2010

Sunnyore said:


> AAAND just like magic, I got my email that they waived my contract. Woohoo! Posting about it here really does speed things up
> 
> Sunnyore---$180-$9840-50-BLT-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/23, passed 9/20
> 
> And now I’m off to Disneyland for the day!



We submitted and passed the same day! Now let’s see who can close and spend those points faster LOL


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

jbreen2010 said:


> We submitted and passed the same day! Now let’s see who can close and spend those points faster LOL


Awww man! I submitted on the same day, and I’m still waiting! Hold on while I find the “jealous” emoji.

congrats to you both. Super happy for you.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sunnyore said:


> It’s soooo quiet in here. And of course I’m at the point where I’m checking the thread multiple times a day because I’m on day 28 mark now. It really doesn’t get easier even though it’s my 3rd resale and I should know what to expect


28 days? 35 days here
OKW E at $130, fairly certain they are going to take it.


----------



## krysib

ILoveMyDVC said:


> 28 days? 35 days here


 I'm with you ILoveMyDVC, 31 here!!! Torture! Just have to occupy my mind with addonitis looking at new listings....


----------



## Adg0428

krysib said:


> I'm with you ILoveMyDVC, 31 here!!! Torture! Just have to occupy my mind with addonitis looking at new listings....



what was your offer?


----------



## MistisoMan

ILoveMyDVC said:


> 28 days? 35 days here
> OKW E at $130, fairly certain they are going to take it.


Think you're safe. Highest they've ever bought back was $125. Likely just waiting.

Through July - https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-july-21/
Then page one of this quarter shows the highest at - $120


----------



## princesscinderella

ILoveMyDVC said:


> 28 days? 35 days here
> OKW E at $130, fairly certain they are going to take it.


I just passed with OKW(e) at $131 so I think you should be ok, especially when they can take the non extended for cheaper prices and shine them up and sell them as extended.


----------



## krysib

krysib said:


> First time buyer, decided on resale vs direct. Higher price than average listed on this forum but fully loaded contract. The way I calculate, if I am able to rent the two years of banked points, that brings the price down to $150's or so which is average/good pricing right now.
> 
> Now the waiting begins.....
> 
> Krysib---$175-$23472-125-PVB-Feb-0/20, 125/21, 250/22, 125/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 8/20





Passed on 9/16/21
missed it in SPAM folder, argh!


----------



## gskywalker

sgricewich said:


> We thought about trying a different resort. But we’ve stayed at OKW several times and love it and want it to be “home,” you know?


I can get it.  We own at OKW and AUL but have never stayed at either.  I am looking forward to staying at OKW


----------



## BeagleDadVA

BeagleDadVA---$110-$29,191-240-OKW-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 240/22- sent 9/20


----------



## mariam1

mariam1---$113-$25099-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/20

Happy dance


----------



## janesmith12467

There's apparently no contract that is safe when their roulette wheel style rofr is in play. I've been reading all the posts and figured my contract would squeak by without issues, but lo and behold, it did not. My closing was supposed to be delayed until March, but the seller made a mistake thinking they had a reservation on the SSR contract and realized it was on a different one. This made my closing change to a normal one. I thought they would pass on it due to the delayed closing and $130/p, but the second the closing date changed to a regular time frame, I knew they'd snatch it up. Disney exercised their right and took the contract. I had an SSR 100 points at $130/p, fully loaded, with seller paying the 2021 fees. It was sent to rofr on 8/20 and taken 9/20.  Just put an offer on another contract. Here we go again! *sigh* If Disney would just let me purchase 100 points outright, I'd go direct. I'm deterred by the newly established 150 point minimum requirement for new members.


----------



## DKZB

DKZB---$120-$25553-210-SSR-Jun-0/20, 395/21, 210/22, 210/23-50% CC+Seller 21 MF- sent 9/21


----------



## DKZB

Got a replacement for that 400 point contract that I let go. Cost me 50% of closing cost more + I got SLIGHTLY less bonus points but i think was a good deal for a smaller contract. Lets hope it passes ROFR.


----------



## DKZB

janesmith12467 said:


> There's apparently no contract that is safe when their roulette wheel style rofr is in play. I've been reading all the posts and figured my contract would squeak by without issues, but lo and behold it did not. My closing was supposed to be delayed until March, but the seller made a mistake thinking they had a reservation on the SSR contract and realized it was on a different one. This made my closing change to a normal one. I thought they would pass on it due to the delayed closing and $130/p, but the second the closing date changed to a regular time frame, I knew they'd snatch it up. Disney exercised their right and took the contract. I had an SSR 100 points at $130/p, fully loaded, with seller paying the 2021 fees. It was sent to rofr on 8/20 and taken 9/20.  Just put an offer on another contract. Here we go again! *sigh* If Disney would just let me purchase 100 points outright, I'd go direct. I'm deterred by the newly established 150 point minimum requirement for new members.



Not looking good for the deal I just signed!!


----------



## janesmith12467

DKZB said:


> Not looking good for the deal I just signed!!



Fingers crossed for you.   It seems they really do take at random. I was advised they took 16 OKW and 15 SSR's so far this month. Looks like they are replenishing their points for direct sale purchases.


----------



## Adg0428

Does Disney only waive/take on certain days of the week? Awfully quiet today


----------



## ONeilcool

mariam1 said:


> mariam1---$113-$25099-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/20
> 
> Happy dance


Nice price for a loaded contract. I just got my offer accepted for a loaded subsidized AUL. Will hopefully be able to add it here soon!


----------



## perchy

janesmith12467 said:


> There's apparently no contract that is safe when their roulette wheel style rofr is in play. I've been reading all the posts and figured my contract would squeak by without issues, but lo and behold, it did not. My closing was supposed to be delayed until March, but the seller made a mistake thinking they had a reservation on the SSR contract and realized it was on a different one. This made my closing change to a normal one. I thought they would pass on it due to the delayed closing and $130/p, but the second the closing date changed to a regular time frame, I knew they'd snatch it up. Disney exercised their right and took the contract. I had an SSR 100 points at $130/p, fully loaded, with seller paying the 2021 fees. It was sent to rofr on 8/20 and taken 9/20.  Just put an offer on another contract. Here we go again! *sigh* If Disney would just let me purchase 100 points outright, I'd go direct. I'm deterred by the newly established 150 point minimum requirement for new members.



Same. I would buy 100 direct too.

ARE YOU READING THIS DVC???


----------



## perchy

I’m new to DVC and feel like I’ve done more research than most who are new to DVC. This is where I’m at: two contracts, one signed, one not signed YET. If I end up with both, I’ll have 75 points at OKW. But at this rate, I may end up with neither.

$118 pp for 25 points (I don’t think the sellers has signed yet. Contract is worded that they pay dues on 2021 points.

Stripped 50 points for $135 pp with a delayed closing.

I grabbed the second contract expecting they will take the first.

I’ll add my string when I know they’ve been submitted. In the mean time, I’m posting because I’m excited and nervous all the same. Buying what’s likely 2 nights seems like a nice way in. But 75 points is likely a bit more than I can chew paying cash. (Kinda happy with the delayed close.) $135 pp almost feels high. But nothing seems safe.

OKW just feels like (it should be my) home…


----------



## DKZB

perchy said:


> I’m new to DVC and feel like I’ve done more research than most who are new to DVC. This is where I’m at: two contracts, one signed, one not signed YET. If I end up with both, I’ll have 75 points at OKW. But at this rate, I may end up with neither.
> 
> $118 pp for 25 points (I don’t think the sellers has signed yet. Contract is worded that they pay dues on 2021 points.
> 
> Stripped 50 points for $135 pp with a delayed closing.
> 
> I grabbed the second contract expecting they will take the first.
> 
> I’ll add my string when I know they’ve been submitted. In the mean time, I’m posting because I’m excited and nervous all the same. Buying what’s likely 2 nights seems like a nice way in. But 75 points is likely a bit more than I can chew paying cash. (Kinda happy with the delayed close.) $135 pp almost feels high. But nothing seems safe.
> 
> OKW just feels like (it should be my) home…




I may be VERY different than most but I want to pay as little as possible and enjoy my vacation 
For me that involves strategy, patience, risk and a little luck.

1. It sounds like you JUST signed those contracts so remember you have 10 days to back out. Don't feel bad if you need to back out, you worked hard for your money and this is a LONG contract!

2. Know what you want. How important is the 11 month booking window? If it's not get CHEAP points, if it is, buy what you would be happy to call home. Remember you have to divide purchase price by lifetime points to get the lifetime price per point and add your dues to get the total cost per point and compare apples to apples. For example, based on the math, a cheaper OKW contract is often more expensive in total relative to OKW(E) that sells at a slightly higher price. Also, smaller contracts sell at a BIG premium per point vs larger ones. You have to balance out time to save up for a larger contract vs. Higher price for smaller contracts.

3. Disappointments happen, if you are negotiating hard on lower cost properties, DVD will likely take it. Come to peace with that and know that you stretched your dollar if it gets through and if not, there is always a next one.

4. Don't be afraid to make lots of offers lower than you think they might accept. To get the contract I signed on today I tried maybe 10 offers and only 1 seller was willing to get close to where I wanted it. It may get taken, but that is OK because I got a good deal.

That's just my $0.02

Others prefer peace of mind. That is OK but you will likely pay more and it may all just be an illusion with Disney taking seemingly random contracts.


----------



## Lorana

Ooops...

Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Lorana said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20


You did it again! Good luck!


----------



## kandlsutton

Lorana said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20


Good Luck, but I need to stay off this thread! I have had to quit searching sites daily (out of $$$ and waiting on my CCV points to load) but still jealous when someone makes a deal for a lower price.


----------



## jbreen2010

janesmith12467 said:


> There's apparently no contract that is safe when their roulette wheel style rofr is in play. I've been reading all the posts and figured my contract would squeak by without issues, but lo and behold, it did not. My closing was supposed to be delayed until March, but the seller made a mistake thinking they had a reservation on the SSR contract and realized it was on a different one. This made my closing change to a normal one. I thought they would pass on it due to the delayed closing and $130/p, but the second the closing date changed to a regular time frame, I knew they'd snatch it up. Disney exercised their right and took the contract. I had an SSR 100 points at $130/p, fully loaded, with seller paying the 2021 fees. It was sent to rofr on 8/20 and taken 9/20.  Just put an offer on another contract. Here we go again! *sigh* If Disney would just let me purchase 100 points outright, I'd go direct. I'm deterred by the newly established 150 point minimum requirement for new members.



I wonder if the buy back was due to seller paying the dues.  If seller is paying the dues Disney basically gets the current year points for free. That would knock purchase price down to $122.89 (130 -7.11 dues).


----------



## Missa1227

Missa1227---$130-$21425-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 160/22-split closing costs- sent 8/27


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lorana said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20


Riiiiggghhhtttt. Total oops there.

How many points do you have?


----------



## The Jackal

LadybugsMum said:


> Riiiiggghhhtttt. Total oops there.
> 
> How many points do you have?


My guess would be not enough yet.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20



I thought maybe you got rid of DVC since your signature doesn't have the pictures anymore. I guess not. 

Did you decide not to get PVB and go with more CCV? Or is Polynesian still on the table?


----------



## Chia1974

I had no idea what a subsidized contract was last week before I put my offer in last week. Now I see an almost identical contract (10 more points) asking $165. My contract is in ROFR now for $132, I think I made a right decision. Even though I think using the points at AUL is probably rare.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lorana said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Lorana---$153-$16325-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 56/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/20


Great price, though right on the line ROFR wise. Good luck!


----------



## DKZB

Chia1974 said:


> I had no idea what a subsidized contract was last week before I put my offer in last week. Now I see an almost identical contract (10 more points) asking $165. My contract is in ROFR now for $132, I think I made a right decision. Even though I think using the points at AUL is probably rare.



i didn’t understand it before today on another thread. Now I’m all in on this. Only downside is no 11 month booking.


----------



## Lorana

LadybugsMum said:


> Riiiiggghhhtttt. Total oops there.


I really shouldn't look at broker sites.  But I couldn't resist the price!


LadybugsMum said:


> How many points do you have?


1746.  1846 if this passes!  Not quite @macman123 yet.  ;-)


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I thought maybe you got rid of DVC since your signature doesn't have the pictures anymore. I guess not.


Alas, one day I signed into the forum, and my signatures were gone!  It actually made me very sad, as I had a record of all my Disney trips in the signature.  I just hadn't gotten back around to adding them all back in yet.  Definitely hadn't gotten rid of DVC; just was trying to be good and not do any more add-ons, lol.  



Where'sPiglet? said:


> Did you decide not to get PVB and go with more CCV? Or is Polynesian still on the table?


We actually were VERY close to putting in an offer for a PVB contract, as DH very much wants to own there (it was the first place he ever stayed on Disney property when he went as a kid).  But then I spotted this, and we decided the price was too much to pass up.  If this doesn't pass ROFR, we may look at PVB again... or I may take it as a sign I should stop adding on, lol.


----------



## Lorana

The Jackal said:


> My guess would be not enough yet.


Is there ever enough?  ;-) 
(My bank account come January will say yes.)


----------



## ONeilcool

ONeilcool---$138-$29567-200-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 307/22- subsidized -sent 9/23


----------



## jbreen2010

Chia1974 said:


> I had no idea what a subsidized contract was last week before I put my offer in last week. Now I see an almost identical contract (10 more points) asking $165. My contract is in ROFR now for $132, I think I made a right decision. Even though I think using the points at AUL is probably rare.



the subsidized dues contracts are a gem. I bought Aulani last year at $110…that’s what it was listed for and I don’t think anyone realized it was subsidized except for me…so I made a full price offer.


----------



## DKZB

jbreen2010 said:


> the subsidized dues contracts are a gem. I bought Aulani last year at $110…that’s what it was listed for and I don’t think anyone realized it was subsidized except for me…so I made a full price offer.



How did you find out it was subsidized?


----------



## Chia1974

DKZB said:


> i didn’t understand it before today on another thread. Now I’m all in on this. Only downside is no 11 month booking.


Aulani gets premium dollar for rental that is a plus for 11 month. Even using it at OKW or SSR at 7 month is great bargain.


----------



## Chia1974

Question for the veterans. I’ll most likely end this year with 6 contract and 3 different UY(1 April, 1 September and 4 October).
What would my login look like? Different membership numbers I believe but how do they show under my dashboard?


----------



## Chia1974

jbreen2010 said:


> the subsidized dues contracts are a gem. I bought Aulani last year at $110…that’s what it was listed for and I don’t think anyone realized it was subsidized except for me…so I made a full price offer.


How did anyone not know it was subsidized? Did the broker not listed? Luckily you knew  you found a gem!


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Chia1974 said:


> I had no idea what a subsidized contract was last week before I put my offer in last week. Now I see an almost identical contract (10 more points) asking $165. My contract is in ROFR now for $132, I think I made a right decision. Even though I think using the points at AUL is probably rare.



Asking $165 for a subsidized Aulani contract is crazy.  That’s extremely over priced in my opinion.


----------



## DKZB

Has anyone ever had the experience of receiving less points than were promised in the contract and listing?
How did it work out?

I have now seen contracts from 3 brokers.  2 in the past included a rental clause where the seller returns 20-25 per point back to the buyer for every point not delivered at closing.

I was re-reviewing the most recent one last night and noticed it had NO remedy to me a buyer for the owner delivering less points than was promised in the contract. Am I over-reacting when I told the broker that I will not proceed past my 10 day cancellation period without a guarantee and remedy in place?


----------



## pianomanzano

DKZB said:


> How did you find out it was subsidized?


Some (if not all) of the brokers will denote a subsidized contract


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DKZB said:


> Has anyone ever had the experience of receiving less points than were promised in the contract and listing?
> How did it work out?
> 
> I have now seen contracts from 3 brokers.  2 in the past included a rental clause where the seller returns 20-25 per point back to the buyer for every point not delivered at closing.
> 
> I was re-reviewing the most recent one last night and noticed it had NO remedy to me a buyer for the owner delivering less points than was promised in the contract. Am I over-reacting when I told the broker that I will not proceed past my 10 day cancellation period without a guarantee and remedy in place?



I spoke to my Broker last night and was advised that apparently its happening more often these days.  She said “at least once per month”.  The Title company doesn’t confirm this before closing.  It’s really up to the Broker but the only incentive for them to ensure the contract is accurate is to avoid being the “middle person” if this problem arises.  It’s really up to the buyer and seller to resolve it.  Therefore it is VERY important for your contract to include a clause for this scenario.  

My Broker advised that they now require the seller to submit a screen shot of their DVC account before closing.  It actually delayed the closing by a day, but I am ok with that.  I appreciate the Broker looking out for all parties.


----------



## perchy

DKZB said:


> I may be VERY different than most but I want to pay as little as possible and enjoy my vacation
> For me that involves strategy, patience, risk and a little luck.
> 
> 1. It sounds like you JUST signed those contracts so remember you have 10 days to back out. Don't feel bad if you need to back out, you worked hard for your money and this is a LONG contract!
> 
> 2. Know what you want. How important is the 11 month booking window? If it's not get CHEAP points, if it is, buy what you would be happy to call home. Remember you have to divide purchase price by lifetime points to get the lifetime price per point and add your dues to get the total cost per point and compare apples to apples. For example, based on the math, a cheaper OKW contract is often more expensive in total relative to OKW(E) that sells at a slightly higher price. Also, smaller contracts sell at a BIG premium per point vs larger ones. You have to balance out time to save up for a larger contract vs. Higher price for smaller contracts.
> 
> 3. Disappointments happen, if you are negotiating hard on lower cost properties, DVD will likely take it. Come to peace with that and know that you stretched your dollar if it gets through and if not, there is always a next one.
> 
> 4. Don't be afraid to make lots of offers lower than you think they might accept. To get the contract I signed on today I tried maybe 10 offers and only 1 seller was willing to get close to where I wanted it. It may get taken, but that is OK because I got a good deal.
> 
> That's just my $0.02
> 
> Others prefer peace of mind. That is OK but you will likely pay more and it may all just be an illusion with Disney taking seemingly random contracts.



This is really great advice. WWYD? Lol. Should I wait on OKW at $135pp (2042). Or do it on the chance it goes through? Granted, it’s still cheaper than $180 pp. I do want OKW as my home tho.

Or, maybe try AKL for around the same range and book OKW at 7 months? I do want to stay at AKL at least once…. But then AKW has the longer contract as well. In my 70s, I may not care.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

DKZB said:


> Has anyone ever had the experience of receiving less points than were promised in the contract and listing?
> How did it work out?
> 
> I have now seen contracts from 3 brokers.  2 in the past included a rental clause where the seller returns 20-25 per point back to the buyer for every point not delivered at closing.
> 
> I was re-reviewing the most recent one last night and noticed it had NO remedy to me a buyer for the owner delivering less points than was promised in the contract. Am I over-reacting when I told the broker that I will not proceed past my 10 day cancellation period without a guarantee and remedy in place?



I do not believe requiring this clause is overreacting, especially while you still have the ability to rescind.

A written contract provides protection. I would stand firm on this. At the time I bought my resale, I don’t believe I had this clause or knew to look for it, but I’ve since seen enough posts on these boards to know points discrepancies happen.


----------



## DKZB

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I spoke to my Broker last night and was advised that apparently its happening more often these days.  She said “at least once per month”.  The Title company doesn’t confirm this before closing.  It’s really up to the Broker but the only incentive for them to ensure the contract is accurate is to avoid being the “middle person” if this problem arises.  It’s really up to the buyer and seller to resolve it.  Therefore it is VERY important for your contract to include a clause for this scenario.
> 
> My Broker advised that they now require the seller to submit a screen shot of their DVC account before closing.  It actually delayed the closing by a day, but I am ok with that.  I appreciate the Broker looking out for all parties.



I agree 100%. I am closing a different contract in 2 weeks. I will not close without verification in writing of the point balance. I have heard accounts of more points in the account, I have to imagine the opposite happens.

I was SHOCKED when another large broker included an indemnification for themselves but no remedy for the buyer.


----------



## pianomanzano

I asked for a screenshot of available points before signing closing docs, but that doesn't prevent them from transferring those points to another contract/membership/RCI at any point between closing and when the points show up in the buyer's account. I only asked for this because the initial contract I signed before going to ROFR had a clause saying that the broker and title company are not at fault if the listed points does not match the points received. 

The broker also said that instances of points not matching the listing are extremely rare, but as a buyer I'd be more comfortable if there was some other clause in the contract or something in the closing process that would "fine" the seller if points did not match up. It would also really help if Disney could freeze a contract after it's gone through ROFR in a way that would preserve existing reservations but prevent usage or transfer of unused points (but I see no incentive on Disney's part to do so).


----------



## DKZB

pianomanzano said:


> I asked for a screenshot of available points before signing closing docs, but that doesn't prevent them from transferring those points to another contract/membership/RCI at any point between closing and when the points show up in the buyer's account. I only asked for this because the initial contract I signed before going to ROFR had a clause saying that the broker and title company are not at fault if the listed points does not match the points received.
> 
> The broker also said that instances of points not matching the listing are extremely rare, but as a buyer I'd be more comfortable if there was some other clause in the contract or something in the closing process that would "fine" the seller if points did not match up. It would also really help if Disney could freeze a contract after it's gone through ROFR in a way that would preserve existing reservations but prevent usage or transfer of unused points (but I see no incentive on Disney's part to do so).




Apparently its not so rare that they broker feels the need an indemnification for themselves!


----------



## princesscinderella

perchy said:


> This is really great advice. WWYD? Lol. Should I wait on OKW at $135pp (2042). Or do it on the chance it goes through? Granted, it’s still cheaper than $180 pp. I do want OKW as my home tho.
> 
> Or, maybe try AKL for around the same range and book OKW at 7 months? I do want to stay at AKL at least once…. But then AKW has the longer contract as well. In my 70s, I may not care.



https://www.dvcmagicresales.com/dvclisting/disneys-old-key-west-resort-97-00-per-point-3-2/
This is a steal that probably won’t pass ROFR but if you want to take a chance on it I don’t think it will last long at this price.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

princesscinderella said:


> https://www.dvcmagicresales.com/dvclisting/disneys-old-key-west-resort-97-00-per-point-3-2/
> This is a steal that probably won’t pass ROFR but if you want to take a chance on it I don’t think it will last long at this price.



I didn’t think Magin DVC was still in business.  They’ve been non-responsive with me.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Chia1974 said:


> Question for the veterans. I’ll most likely end this year with 6 contract and 3 different UY(1 April, 1 September and 4 October).
> What would my login look like? Different membership numbers I believe but how do they show under my dashboard?



Here's a picture from my dashboard with my 2 UY (Aug/Dec)


----------



## Chia1974

LadybugsMum said:


> Here's a picture from my dashboard with my 2 UY (Aug/Dec)
> View attachment 606590


Awesome! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22


----------



## Sandisw

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I spoke to my Broker last night and was advised that apparently its happening more often these days.  She said “at least once per month”.  The Title company doesn’t confirm this before closing.  It’s really up to the Broker but the only incentive for them to ensure the contract is accurate is to avoid being the “middle person” if this problem arises.  It’s really up to the buyer and seller to resolve it.  Therefore it is VERY important for your contract to include a clause for this scenario.
> 
> My Broker advised that they now require the seller to submit a screen shot of their DVC account before closing.  It actually delayed the closing by a day, but I am ok with that.  I appreciate the Broker looking out for all parties.



Just be aware that until MA moves the contract to the new owner, even after closing, the current owner can still see and use the contract.

While I don’t think it happens, but it’s possible. Those of us with multiple contracts have to be careful when we know we have sold to ensure we don’t make a mistake!

But, until they are ready to actual move it from one to the other, there is no way to remove it. So, the clause is important but in reality, not sure how easy it is to enforce unless the title company holds the funds…which now some do…until the new owner verifies it’s correct.


----------



## Adg0428

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22


Wow what a great price!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I didn’t think Magin DVC was still in business.  They’ve been non-responsive with me.


They are extremely slow and not good at communicating but I did bid on a property one time with them but couldn’t agree on the price.


----------



## Adg0428

Today is day 27 for me… someone knock some sense into me and tell me to stop checking my email


----------



## DVChris

DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22
DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22

I am 0/3 with SSR.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Adg0428 said:


> Today is day 27 for me… someone knock some sense into me and tell me to stop checking my email


Day 30 for me. Two of the folks here submitted the same day as me, and heard on Monday.

I figured my BCV was a sure thing (especially from an international seller). But I guess Disney has some more thinkin’ to do.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22
> 
> I am 0/3 with SSR.


Doh! Sorry to hear. It seems they have been aggressive with SSR lately.


----------



## DKZB

Sandisw said:


> Just be aware that until MA moves the contract to the new owner, even after closing, the current owner can still see and use the contract.
> 
> While I don’t think it happens, but it’s possible. Those of us with multiple contracts have to be careful when we know we have sold to ensure we don’t make a mistake!
> 
> But, until they are ready to actual move it from one to the other, there is no way to remove it. So, the clause is important but in reality, not sure how easy it is to enforce unless the title company holds the funds…which now some do…until the new owner verifies it’s correct.



 I would think that would be the RIGHT way for a title company to close these contracts given this issue. If you purchase a business, it is not uncommon for some money to be held back in escrow for a period of time to be sure there are no outstanding liabilities.


----------



## Adg0428

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Day 30 for me. Two of the folks here submitted the same day as me, and heard on Monday.
> 
> I figured my BCV was a sure thing (especially from an international seller). But I guess Disney has some more thinkin’ to do.



I was kicking myself for paying what I did since others got better deals after me. Figured it’d pass quickly.


----------



## DKZB

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Doh! Sorry to hear. It seems they have been aggressive with SSR lately.





DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22
> 
> I am 0/3 with SSR.


 
That stinks! Sorry for you!
Another indication that my contract from yesterday is probably getting taken!


----------



## Lorana

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22


Now that's the PVB price I want to find!


----------



## Bredar4

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22
> 
> I am 0/3 with SSR.


 I am 0/2 and waiting on my 3rd. On day 35 waiting and not having much faith I’ll get through at this point.


----------



## Mrs p

princesscinderella said:


> They are extremely slow and not good at communicating but I did bid on a property one time with them but couldn’t agree on the price.


I thought it was just us ! Two offers made, no response, even chased via email


----------



## DVChris

Bredar4 said:


> I am 0/2 and waiting on my 3rd. On day 35 waiting and not having much faith I’ll get through at this point.


In my super short experience with ROFR and from watching these threads, DVD seems to take contracts fairly quickly, 20-30 days. If you’re at day 35, then I am hopefully for you that they will pass. Good luck!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

And we just passed! (Phew!)

DisneyMusicMan---$168-$35983-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/23, passed 9/22

Day 30 today. The 200 banked points is a nice scenario. We have a lot to play with next year.

And, as expected, estoppel issued as well.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Adg0428 said:


> I was kicking myself for paying what I did since others got better deals after me. Figured it’d pass quickly.


My BCV passed ROFR right at the 31 day mark this month.  I find that when they pass ROFR its usually at 4 weeks, but when they take the contract its at the 3 week mark.  Seems to be consistent from what I read on this thread too.


----------



## perchy

princesscinderella said:


> https://www.dvcmagicresales.com/dvclisting/disneys-old-key-west-resort-97-00-per-point-3-2/
> This is a steal that probably won’t pass ROFR but if you want to take a chance on it I don’t think it will last long at this price.



$135 pp for OKW 2042 is a steal???


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

perchy said:


> $135 pp for OKW 2042 is a steal???



Far from it.  The poster was referring to the link they posted.  OKW for $97pp.  But its with DVCMagic.  Look like an old posting since its quoting 2019 and 2020 points.


----------



## Sandisw

DKZB said:


> I would think that would be the RIGHT way for a title company to close these contracts given this issue. If you purchase a business, it is not uncommon for some money to be held back in escrow for a period of time to be sure there are no outstanding liabilities.



Some are doing it.  Last summer,  my sellers had to wait. But, as a seller, the longest had been 2 weeks, and the contract didn’t leave for at least a week later.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

perchy said:


> $135 pp for OKW 2042 is a steal???


That's my thought - since when?


----------



## JETSDAD

ILoveMyDVC said:


> That's my thought - since when?


Nobody said it was.  They said that the contract in the link they posted was a steal (OKW @ $97/Pt).


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

JETSDAD said:


> Nobody said it was.  They said that the contract in the link they posted was a steal (OKW @ $97/Pt).


Forgive me, I am cranky - day 37 ROFR for $130 OKW (E).


----------



## CWTC

Sandisw said:


> So, the clause is important but in reality, not sure how easy it is to enforce unless the title company holds the funds…which now some do…until the new owner verifies it’s correct.


The title company we are working with is holding our funds in escrow until we tell them we have the points and they’re correct.  We didn’t know this in advance but are really happy they are doing it this way. Contract loaded, just waiting for points to show up.


----------



## janesmith12467

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22
> 
> I am 0/3 with SSR.



So Sorry. I know the feeling, 31 days of waiting to be told Disney exercised their right. First time for me, but I've located another contract. Now it's Round 2 - still waiting to see if my offer has been accepted.


----------



## princesscinderella

perchy said:


> $135 pp for OKW 2042 is a steal???


This listing is for okw at $97 a point.  I did just pass a $131 okw(e) though


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Nothing like that rush of seeing you have an email from your broker only to open it to see them say they're still waiting to hear Disney's decision on ROFR. :/ Guess that's still better than hearing one got taken though. At day 27 right now.


----------



## DonMacGregor

TerrorPigeon said:


> Nothing like that rush of seeing you have an email from your broker only to open it to see them say they're still waiting to hear Disney's decision on ROFR. :/ Guess that's still better than hearing one got taken though. At day 27 right now.


The only rush with lasting satisfaction is going to the OC Comptroller's website and seeing that your deed was recorded. Mission complete.


----------



## Adg0428

TerrorPigeon said:


> Nothing like that rush of seeing you have an email from your broker only to open it to see them say they're still waiting to hear Disney's decision on ROFR. :/ Guess that's still better than hearing one got taken though. At day 27 right now.


Day 27 here too!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

from my broker on day 37 - OKE (E) $130 194 points

I checked with Disney yesterday and this was their response. 

We still waiting for the decision.
Thanks


----------



## macman123

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> Jimmy Geppetto---$149-$35175-220-PVB-Aug-0/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 9/22



Wow - are you able to share the Broker?


----------



## jbreen2010

Chia1974 said:


> How did anyone not know it was subsidized? Did the broker not listed? Luckily you knew  you found a gem!



it was just listed on a popular broker site…wasn’t flagged as “subsidized dues” but when I put in the offer I confirmed that it was subsidized dues. I think 9.9/10x it is generally listed as subsidized but this one just stated the annual dues amount…and when u did the math it was subsidized.


----------



## jbreen2010

DisneyMusicMan said:


> And we just passed! (Phew!)
> 
> DisneyMusicMan---$168-$35983-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/23, passed 9/22
> 
> Day 30 today. The 200 banked points is a nice scenario. We have a lot to play with next year.
> 
> And, as expected, estoppel issued as well.



glad you made it! 8/23 was a lucky submission day for us!


----------



## Lokie75

Lokie75---$161-$13201-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/23, passed 9/22


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Lokie75 said:


> Lokie75---$161-$13201-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/23, passed 9/22


Another 8/23 submittal passes! Congrats.


----------



## Chia1974

jbreen2010 said:


> it was just listed on a popular broker site…wasn’t flagged as “subsidized dues” but when I put in the offer I confirmed that it was subsidized dues. I think 9.9/10x it is generally listed as subsidized but this one just stated the annual dues amount…and when u did the math it was subsidized.


This makes me just want to pull every Aulani contract and see if it’s subsidized.


----------



## DVChris

Chia1974 said:


> This makes me just want to pull every Aulani contract and see if it’s subsidized.


One thing to note for any sale of Aulani is an extra withholding tax called HARPTA which is currently 7.25% - this is a tax that the seller pays during the sale and it is different than the transient occupancy tax.
From what I understand, you can file additional paperwork with the state to try to get it back if you can show that you did not have a gain from the sale.
Just something to keep in mind as it might deter some from buying Aulani. A broker I spoke with several months back was not familiar with the tax so I’m not sure how well known it is.


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

DVChris said:


> One thing to note for any sale of Aulani is an extra withholding tax called HARPTA which is currently 7.25% - this is a tax that the seller pays during the sale and it is different than the transient occupancy tax.
> From what I understand, you can file additional paperwork with the state to try to get it back if you can show that you did not have a gain from the sale.
> Just something to keep in mind as it might deter some from buying Aulani. A broker I spoke with several months back was not familiar with the tax so I’m not sure how well known it is.



I successfully bid on an Aulani contract for $100 pp two weeks ago and backed out because of HARPTA.  Although HARPTA tax is at 7.25% today, there are many people who think it will rise rapidly after COVID due to Hawaii having unfavourable laws towards time share owners who are non-residents to the state of Hawaii.  

For me there is just too much "baggage" when it comes to owning Aulani.  Too much risk for my appetite.  However if you plan to own it until 2062 and not ever sell it, and want to use the contract as SAP... it can make sense for some people.


----------



## Jelly563

i have never seen anyone post an aluni contract that wasn't subsidized


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

DVChris said:


> One thing to note for any sale of Aulani is an extra withholding tax called HARPTA which is currently 7.25% - this is a tax that the seller pays during the sale and it is different than the transient occupancy tax.
> From what I understand, you can file additional paperwork with the state to try to get it back if you can show that you did not have a gain from the sale.
> Just something to keep in mind as it might deter some from buying Aulani. A broker I spoke with several months back was not familiar with the tax so I’m not sure how well known it is.


We just sold an Aulani contract and our broker is filing the HARPTA waiver on our behalf. Pretty easy process.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> I successfully bid on an Aulani contract for $100 pp two weeks ago and backed out because of HARPTA.  Although HARPTA tax is at 7.25% today, there are many people who think it will rise rapidly after COVID due to Hawaii having unfavourable laws towards time share owners who are non-residents to the state of Hawaii.
> 
> For me there is just too much "baggage" when it comes to owning Aulani.  Too much risk for my appetite.  However if you plan to own it until 2062 and not ever sell it, and want to use the contract as SAP... it can make sense for some people.


The $100 pp was a very good deal. You could have bought the contract, and should the HARPTA have gone up enough to make you uncomfortable, I believe you could have easily sold the contract at a price 30-40% higher than you paid. Personally, I don’t see Hawaii doing anything to alienate tourism anytime soon, and doubt that tax will ever be a significant factor in discouraging possible buyers.
But we live in LA, it’s an easy flight, and for us it’s the most spectacular DVC resort. Using your Aulani contract for SAP, though, is generally a bad idea. The dues are just too high and the long term numbers don’t crunch in most cases.


----------



## sgricewich

DVChris said:


> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/22
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30, taken 9/22
> 
> I am 0/3 with SSR.


I know how you feel! We are 0/3 with OKW too. Just offered and accepted on a 4th contract yesterday. If this one doesn’t work out, I might throw in the towel lol.


----------



## MinBz

MinBz---$167-$26936-150-BCV-Oct-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/23


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"May Walt Disney World bring joy and inspiration and new knowledge to all who come to this happy place… a Magic Kingdom where the young at heart of all ages can laugh and play and learn - together." -- Roy O. Disney

Perfect words as we quickly come up on the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World starting October 1st - and what a time for these awesome 60 families to celebrate passing ROFR in the last few days!

Thanks again to everyone for another incredible week of making magic here at the DVC Resale Market - stay safe & magical everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




GATHINGS
SMITH
MCHUGH
SHIPLEY
LEHMAN
NUTTER
DEWITT
NEWSHAM
DOEBLER
MARTIN
RIVAS
JOYCE
ALLEN
NAVAROLI
CASEY
BACCILE
WILEY
BROWN
PITTS
POSEY
SUTIKA
FERGUSON
DUGAN
BECK
HUFFSTETLER
BAUER
JOSLYN
DOWLING
PRESCOTT
ZARROW
REINHARD
BARATELLE
SHARP
LUNTER
ROBERTS
VAZQUEZ
KOPELMAN
MCKINNEY
ROBBINS
CALVILLO
BROUWERS
EASTERHOFF
POWDERLEY
LEVITE
HOPEWELL
OLSON
SULLIVAN
ZEGARSKI
MAGEE
NELSON
HOYT
ROSSER
SCHMITTLEIN
SUKPAT
KAMMLER
HAZELGROVE
CALVILLO
GARCIA
MARASCO
DELP


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DerekDeBoer said:


> "May Walt Disney World bring joy and inspiration and new knowledge to all who come to this happy place… a Magic Kingdom where the young at heart of all ages can laugh and play and learn - together." -- Roy O. Disney
> 
> Perfect words as we quickly come up on the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World starting October 1st - and what a time for these awesome 60 families to celebrate passing ROFR in the last few days!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for another incredible week of making magic here at the DVC Resale Market - stay safe & magical everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GATHINGS
> SMITH
> MCHUGH
> SHIPLEY
> LEHMAN
> NUTTER
> DEWITT
> NEWSHAM
> DOEBLER
> MARTIN
> RIVAS
> JOYCE
> ALLEN
> NAVAROLI
> CASEY
> BACCILE
> WILEY
> BROWN
> PITTS
> POSEY
> SUTIKA
> FERGUSON
> DUGAN
> BECK
> HUFFSTETLER
> BAUER
> JOSLYN
> DOWLING
> PRESCOTT
> ZARROW
> REINHARD
> BARATELLE
> SHARP
> LUNTER
> ROBERTS
> VAZQUEZ
> KOPELMAN
> MCKINNEY
> ROBBINS
> CALVILLO
> BROUWERS
> EASTERHOFF
> POWDERLEY
> LEVITE
> HOPEWELL
> OLSON
> SULLIVAN
> ZEGARSKI
> MAGEE
> NELSON
> HOYT
> ROSSER
> SCHMITTLEIN
> SUKPAT
> KAMMLER
> HAZELGROVE
> CALVILLO
> GARCIA
> MARASCO
> DELP


What was the average wait time for these to go through?  I've been waiting nearly 40 days so I am curious if one broker is favored over another.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

ILoveMyDVC said:


> What was the average wait time for these to go through?  I've been waiting nearly 40 days so I am curious if one broker is favored over another.





ILoveMyDVC said:


> What was the average wait time for these to go through?  I've been waiting nearly 40 days so I am curious if one broker is favored over another.


Hi there!  So for us at the DVC Resale Market it's pretty much been AVERAGING around that 30 day timeframe....


----------



## benedib99

Lorana said:


> Now that's the PVB price I want to find!


Wow!!!


----------



## Adg0428

DerekDeBoer said:


> Hi there!  So for us at the DVC Resale Market it's pretty much been AVERAGING around that 30 day timeframe....



do you find that they do it on certain days of the week?


----------



## DVCNewb21

DVCNewb21---$169-$18170-100-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 8/30

Could have paid less but it was the UY I wanted and I was hoping to ease my ROFR concerns.  It did not help with the later as I still have anxious moments.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

There should be a clause that if ROFR takes beyond a certain date, the seller can walk away without penalty.


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> There should be a clause that if ROFR takes beyond a certain date, the seller can walk away without penalty.



There is…the closing date of the contract.


----------



## perchy

Hey DVC, SQUIRREL!!!!

perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23 


Is it normal that the seller would cover the dues for '21 points at this point in the year, since it's already essentially paid?

This would be my first contract ever.


----------



## Sandisw

perchy said:


> Hey DVC, SQUIRREL!!!!
> 
> perchy---$118-$3575-25-OKW-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/23
> 
> 
> Is it normal that the seller would cover the dues for '21 points at this point in the year, since it's already essentially paid?
> 
> This would be my first contract ever.



Yes, I think you find it very typical since MFs are based on calendar year and not UY.

I know for all the contracts I have sold, especially in the fall, I never asked for the dues back.


----------



## DerekDeBoer

Adg0428 said:


> do you find that they do it on certain days of the week?


Hi there!  So it's overall random (of course) - however - we seem to notice that we get notified of the results more towards the end of the week overall (Thursdays & Fridays) - but again...random as we've been notified on Tuesdays, etc....but it seems to be more common for us to hear towards the end of the week!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> There is…the closing date of the contract.


"The closing date is on or before 10/11/2021 _or within 30 days of the estoppel_. You can only cancel and receive full refund of deposit if seller doesn’t return the final documents within 30 days of the estoppel.  "
There is no remedy. They could take a year for the ROFR and another one for estoppel and I am stuck.  Sadly, I found a bette contract while waiting.


----------



## Sunnyore

Sandisw said:


> Yes, I think you find it very typical since MFs are based on calendar year and not UY.
> 
> I know for all the contracts I have sold, especially in the fall, I never asked for the dues back.



That’s different than what I was told. My broker states no one really wants to pay for points they didn’t use so instead of negotiating for seller paying MF for 2021, she asked I subtract the cost from the price per points instead. To me that makes sense so that makes you a generous seller.


----------



## Sunnyore

ILoveMyDVC said:


> "The closing date is on or before 10/11/2021 _or within 30 days of the estoppel_. You can only cancel and receive full refund of deposit if seller doesn’t return the final documents within 30 days of the estoppel.  "
> There is no remedy. They could take a year for the ROFR and another one for estoppel and I am stuck.  Sadly, I found a bette contract while waiting.



I hope you hear soon. I agree with others and most likely Disney will waive your contract. Also luckily they’re issuing estoppel at same time as waiver so hopefully things will move faster once you hear the news.


----------



## Adg0428

DerekDeBoer said:


> Hi there!  So it's overall random (of course) - however - we seem to notice that we get notified of the results more towards the end of the week overall (Thursdays & Fridays) - but again...random as we've been notified on Tuesdays, etc....but it seems to be more common for us to hear towards the end of the week!


Thanks for the response! That’s interesting since today (Thursday) has been quiet! Here’s to hoping they want to knock a bunch out tomorrow


----------



## DerekDeBoer

Adg0428 said:


> Thanks for the response! That’s interesting since today (Thursday) has been quiet! Here’s to hoping they want to knock a bunch out tomorrow


I personally had a few that I had to share the news today that did NOT pass (never fun!) - so hopefully there will be better news coming soon for the rest


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> "The closing date is on or before 10/11/2021 _or within 30 days of the estoppel_. You can only cancel and receive full refund of deposit if seller doesn’t return the final documents within 30 days of the estoppel.  "
> There is no remedy. They could take a year for the ROFR and another one for estoppel and I am stuck.  Sadly, I found a bette contract while waiting.



Is that new language regarding estoppel? It is not part of the POS so that is an addition made by the broker.  However, I believe I have read there is some law that requires estoppel to be issued within a certain number of days…see link below. 

IMO, that just adds another negative to resale.  All of my contracts did not include that…it just included the closing date.  So, as a buyer, I had a firm date to cancel the contract.

ETA:  http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...e&URL=0700-0799/0720/Sections/0720.30851.html


----------



## Adg0428

Man I really overestimated the amount of patience I have  ROFR is not for me


----------



## pianomanzano

Adg0428 said:


> Man I really overestimated the amount of patience I have  ROFR is not for me


Wait until you gotta deal with closing! Going on two weeks and seller hasn't returned closing docs yet, broker says they submitted them yesterday, so we'll see. Then the wait for membership/account creation...We're going direct for our next purchase--already planning on adding some points immediately once the our membership number is created, primarily because we want some RIV points.


----------



## Adg0428

pianomanzano said:


> Wait until you gotta deal with closing! Going on two weeks and seller hasn't returned closing docs yet, broker says they submitted them yesterday, so we'll see. Then the wait for membership/account creation...We're going direct for our next purchase--already planning on adding some points immediately once the our membership number is created, primarily because we want some RIV points.



Man that would drive me crazy!!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Adg0428 said:


> Man I really overestimated the amount of patience I have  ROFR is not for me


I tried to make it through a 5 month delayed closing and just couldn't do it. Made it from May through August, but the proposition of waiting 2 more months, just for the deal to close before all the back end stuff with Disney even started (account set up, loading, etc.) wasn't worth the $1,600 deposit I lost. And THAT was assuming the deal actually closed on time. Went direct and was done and dusted with points in my account in an hour.

And THAT was when ROFR was taking 21-22 days.


----------



## perchy

pianomanzano said:


> Wait until you gotta deal with closing! Going on two weeks and seller hasn't returned closing docs yet, broker says they submitted them yesterday, so we'll see. Then the wait for membership/account creation...We're going direct for our next purchase--already planning on adding some points immediately once the our membership number is created, primarily because we want some RIV points.



Funny how Riviera is love or hate. I think it’s beautiful. I would like Riv too. But I need an Aulani kind of deal.


----------



## perchy

DonMacGregor said:


> I tried to make it through a 5 month delayed closing and just couldn't do it. Made it from May through August, but the proposition of waiting 2 more months, just for the deal to close before all the back end stuff with Disney even started (account set up, loading, etc.) wasn't worth the $1,600 deposit I lost. And THAT was assuming the deal actually closed on time. Went direct and was done and dusted with points in my account in an hour.
> 
> And THAT was when ROFR was taking 21-22 days.



Whoa. Next time you consider resale, I will happily take your non-refundable deposit before you go direct…


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Doesn't look like Disney is releasing any ROFRs today


----------



## Adg0428

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Doesn't look like Disney is releasing any ROFRs today


That’s what it looks like. I was so hopeful! Day 29 here


----------



## Adg0428

DonMacGregor said:


> I tried to make it through a 5 month delayed closing and just couldn't do it. Made it from May through August, but the proposition of waiting 2 more months, just for the deal to close before all the back end stuff with Disney even started (account set up, loading, etc.) wasn't worth the $1,600 deposit I lost. And THAT was assuming the deal actually closed on time. Went direct and was done and dusted with points in my account in an hour.
> 
> And THAT was when ROFR was taking 21-22 days.



I think  I would have gave up by now if my deposit wasn’t so much


----------



## DonMacGregor

Adg0428 said:


> I think  I would have gave up by now if my deposit wasn’t so much


We all have  limit, and I found mine.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Adg0428 said:


> That’s what it looks like. I was so hopeful! Day 29 here


And once again, they aren't accountable.  Day 39 which means day 42 with the weekend.


----------



## Adg0428

I wish I knew their method


----------



## Cyberc1978

Adg0428 said:


> I wish I knew their method


We all wish that  But truthfully no one knows not even Disney. They just take random contracts that fit into their business at the time the contract is up for ROFR review.

Just like the sorting hat in the Harry Potter movies, 1st contract is taken the next two passes and then the forth is taken too.


----------



## Adg0428

Cyberc1978 said:


> We all wish that  But truthfully no one knows not even Disney. They just take random contracts that fit into their business at the time the contract is up for ROFR review.
> 
> Just like the sorting hat in the Harry Potter movies, 1st contract is taken the next two passes and then the forth is taken too.


I meant I wish I knew why some get sent earlier and pass later and vice versa. Obviously it’s not first come first serve type of thing


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> And once again, they aren't accountable.  Day 39 which means day 42 with the weekend.


That’s the hidden cost of buying resale. It’s cheaper, but it’s also an unpleasantly long wait, with the possibility of either having the contract taken or an unreliable seller backing out, or weird title or point issues that take forever to be resolved. It just goes with the territory.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> That’s the hidden cost of buying resale. It’s cheaper, but it’s also an unpleasantly long wait, with the possibility of either having the contract taken or an unreliable seller backing out, or weird title or point issues that take forever to be resolved. It just goes with the territory.


It should be more regulated.


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It should be more regulated.


But it’s not, and I don’t see it happening anytime soon. I’ve bought most of my points in the last few years, and it’s gotten progressively worse. More recently, I’ve bought more direct points so I can use them at Riviera and other new properties down the line. It’s just so much less painful.


----------



## Adg0428

Paul Stupin said:


> But it’s not, and I don’t see it happening anytime soon. I’ve bought most of my points in the last few years, and it’s gotten progressively worse. More recently, I’ve bought more direct points so I can use them at Riviera and other new properties down the line. It’s just so much less painful.


If I don’t pass then I’ll probably go direct and just get less points than I would resale


----------



## perchy

Adg0428 said:


> If I don’t pass then I’ll probably go direct and just get less points than I would resale



I would pay their prices if I didn’t have to buy150 pts.


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It should be more regulated.



Unfortunately, the terms of ROFR are pretty clear in the POS when someone buys a contract and what rights Disney has for taking it back.  So, as already mentioned, people do know going in that it is a long process.  I am sorry it is taking so long for you.


----------



## aloeve

aloeve---$114-$21804-175-BRV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 112/22, 175/23- sent 9/17


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

So, without some serious pixie dust, am I wasting my time even trying for OKW at the prices I'm seeing resale? 100-200 pts. 

Is there a magic $ p/pt Disney will waive thru or the total sale $ amt? 
Direct is hard to justify @ $180. 

And a 2042 ending kinda fits my demographic, too.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> So, without some serious pixie dust, am I wasting my time even trying for OKW at the prices I'm seeing resale? 100-200 pts.
> 
> Is there a magic $ p/pt Disney will waive thru or the total sale $ amt?
> Direct is hard to justify @ $180.
> 
> And a 2042 ending kinda fits my demographic, too.



your best option is to look at what passes and what gets taken. At the end of the day your contract might get taken anyway even if your are above what passes. Could also even pass if you pay below, pay whatever you feel is right for you.
. 
When the day comes and your contract is up for ROFR review Disney will look out the window and count the clouds  multiply it with pi and if the sun is still shining and the square root equals x then they might take it. 

however buying from an international owner should be more or less a sure thing


----------



## andeesings

kandlsutton said:


> Good Luck, but I need to stay off this thread! I have had to quit searching sites daily (out of $$$ and waiting on my CCV points to load) but still jealous when someone makes a deal for a lower price.


WELCOME to my life!!! I got 75 points at $160 but then I saw this and I was like, "Shoot, I could have gotten more for less?"


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Cyberc1978 said:


> your best option is to look at what passes and what gets taken. At the end of the day your contract might get taken anyway even if your are above what passes. Could also even pass if you pay below, pay whatever you feel is right for you.
> .
> When the day comes and your contract is up for ROFR review Disney will look out the window and count the clouds  multiply it with pi and if the sun is still shining and the square root equals x then they might take it.
> 
> however buying from an international owner should be more or less a sure thing



Ha! Well, at least you made me laugh. Thx!

International you say? Ok...I'll get back to the drawing board.


----------



## The Jackal

perchy said:


> I would pay their prices if I didn’t have to buy150 pts.


All you have to do is buy a small resale contract then they’ll sell you less than 150. But it will be the use year of the resale contract.


----------



## The Jackal

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> So, without some serious pixie dust, am I wasting my time even trying for OKW at the prices I'm seeing resale? 100-200 pts.
> 
> Is there a magic $ p/pt Disney will waive thru or the total sale $ amt?
> Direct is hard to justify @ $180.
> 
> And a 2042 ending kinda fits my demographic, too.


Just check the first page of this thread and see what is passing. OKW direct has slowed down a lot since they bumped up the price. So you might get resale contracts to pass at slightly lower price.


----------



## Theta

The Jackal said:


> All you have to do is buy a small resale contract then they’ll sell you less than 150. But it will be the use year of the resale contract.




I didn't know the UY has to be the same as your resale contract.  You can purchase a different resort, correct?

Has anyone gotten around not purchasing the same UY as the resale contract?


----------



## Sunnyore

Theta said:


> I didn't know the UY has to be the same as your resale contract.  You can purchase a different resort, correct?
> 
> Has anyone gotten around not purchasing the same UY as the resale contract?


If you wish to purchase direct and not the same uy then it is consider a new membership with 150 points min purchase. So choose a uy you like for resale first. I added on small direct contracts at different resorts and having the same uy makes booking so much easier.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Ha! Well, at least you made me laugh. Thx!
> 
> International you say? Ok...I'll get back to the drawing board.



Not all brokers list that the seller is international so you can’t know for sure.

Still find a contract that suits you and then pay what you feel is right. When it comes ROFR just cross your fingers.


----------



## My3kids1989

My3kids1989---$132-$21870-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 121/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/10, taken 9/24

I am the seller.


----------



## Adg0428

My3kids1989 said:


> My3kids1989---$132-$21870-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 121/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 9/10, taken 9/24
> 
> I am the seller.


Wow that was fast


----------



## My3kids1989

Adg0428 said:


> Wow that was fast


Yes it was! Apparently tho DVC is very slow to close? Anyone have experience with closing with them? It sounds like I won’t hear from them until a week before the closing date.


----------



## Adg0428

Day 32 today. We’re headed to BLT for the next two nights. I’ve convinced myself that the nice ROFR people just wanted me to be there when I find out I passed


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

They


Adg0428 said:


> Day 32 today. We’re headed to BLT for the next two nights. I’ve convinced myself that the nice ROFR people just wanted me to be there when I find out I passed


They're not nice


----------



## Lorana

Ooops, did it again...

*Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27* 

More per point than I really wanted to pay, and I am seriously kicking myself for passing up the 50-point for $165/point I saw last summer.  BUT Seller is paying MF, and while not fully loaded, it still is nicely loaded, and gets our foot into the door for PVB, which DH wanted (I did debate putting in on a 100-point contract as 50 points don't go far at PVB and there's one listed for $176/point, and even if I paid full price, it's only $8005 more than this 50 pointer and saves me $19/point, though closing costs are $155 more.  BUT it is $8005 more, which really isn't in the budget right now unless my 100-point CCV doesn't pass ROFR).  Now I *really* need to stop.  I need something that blocks resale websites so I can't look anymore!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

The Jackal said:


> All you have to do is buy a small resale contract then they’ll sell you less than 150. But it will be the use year of the resale contract.



But this doesn't qualify for Blue Card membership, does it?
It seems 150 pt DIRECT SALE is minimum to get that, I think?


----------



## Sandisw

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> But this doesn't qualify for Blue Card membership, does it?
> It seems 150 pt DIRECT SALE is minimum to get that, I think?



Correct. But for those that don’t want to purchase all 150 direct at once, this is a way to work yourself up to being eligible.


----------



## lexxus379

lexxus379---$145-$12935-85-BWV-Aug-42/21, 85/22, 85/23-seller pays MF 21-sent 9/27  Canceled 10/1


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> Ooops, did it again...
> 
> *Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27*
> 
> More per point than I really wanted to pay, and I am seriously kicking myself for passing up the 50-point for $165/point I saw last summer.  BUT Seller is paying MF, and while not fully loaded, it still is nicely loaded, and gets our foot into the door for PVB, which DH wanted (I did debate putting in on a 100-point contract as 50 points don't go far at PVB and there's one listed for $176/point, and even if I paid full price, it's only $8005 more than this 50 pointer and saves me $19/point, though closing costs are $155 more.  BUT it is $8005 more, which really isn't in the budget right now unless my 100-point CCV doesn't pass ROFR).  Now I *really* need to stop.  I need something that blocks resale websites so I can't look anymore!



I immediately thought- didn't you just WHOOPS last week?  Yup, the CCV contract.

I have a hard time with the small contracts for exactly your reasoning- higher price per point, you can't do a heck of a lot with so few points, and you're stuck with the same closing costs for less points (raising your price per point even more).  Of course, having said this, I'll probably wind up buying a small contract next!

For me, my AKV contract passed in early September and I am DONE for the rest of the year at the very least.  We toured most of the resorts when we were in WDW this month and fell in love with BLT. So that will be next for me.. but not until next year.  I need to work a bunch now so I can pay for Xmas presents after all these DVC purchases.


----------



## LadybugsMum

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$145-$12935-85-BWV-Aug-42/21, 85/22, 85/23-seller pays MF 21-sent 9/27


Was that on our sponsor's site? I was contemplating one from there with the same points/UY.


----------



## Adg0428

Adg0428 said:


> Day 32 today. We’re headed to BLT for the next two nights. I’ve convinced myself that the nice ROFR people just wanted me to be there when I find out I passed



I was right!
Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26, passed 9/26


----------



## Lorana

Ginamarie said:


> I have a hard time with the small contracts for exactly your reasoning- higher price per point, you can't do a heck of a lot with so few points, and you're stuck with the same closing costs for less points (raising your price per point even more). Of course, having said this, I'll probably wind up buying a small contract next!


I've noticed that the closing costs are not a set cost, so fewer points have a smaller closing cost, but it IS significant when you consider closing cost per point based on a larger contract.

But we do prefer smaller contracts -- because we can pay cash, for one, but also because we want the flexibility if we need to sell later on just to be able to sell a small(er) amount, rather than having to get rid of a big contract.  And smaller contracts make it easier to split amongst the kiddos, if we do end up passing them down.

But, I agree, I hate the higher price per point.  I admit I keep thinking that maybe I should have waited till we could do a 100-point contract, but I also considered that we're likely only to do PVB for a couple of nights a year - likely as either our arrival night or two, or departure day or two - so we don't really need a lot of points, and if we ever wanted to splurge on a bungalow, we should be able to easily do so at 7 months out most times of the year.  

Honestly, part of the reason I resisted buying PVB so long despite DH wanting to own there was the point chart!  And that's why, just as we were about to put in the offer for a 100-point PVB, and I saw that low point CCV, we decided we'd do the 100-point CCV (our points go further there, and you really need that 11-month priority in the Fall/Christmas!), and then just grab the smaller PVB.  We only really need the 11-month PVB priority for holidays and runDisney events; I imagine most times, we could get a studio at 7-months out anyway.  Which is another reason I resisted for so long.  But I do like making DH happy.  



Ginamarie said:


> For me, my AKV contract passed in early September and I am DONE for the rest of the year at the very least. We toured most of the resorts when we were in WDW this month and fell in love with BLT. So that will be next for me.. but not until next year. I need to work a bunch now so I can pay for Xmas presents after all these DVC purchases.



We haven't stayed at BLT yet, but we have a Grand Villa Theme Park view booked the Friday after Thanksgiving, and my fear is that we WILL fall in love with BLT, lol.  I'm not too worried - it's really not the style of theming we love; AKV, CCV, and BRV are more our jam - but I do worry that we'll come away saying "and now we have to own at BLT."  ;-)

Honestly, I secretly think DH is slowly trying to get us to own at all resorts, lol!
Meanwhile, I'm still holding out hope that Reflections will come back...


----------



## DonnerB

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$145-$12935-85-BWV-Aug-42/21, 85/22, 85/23-seller pays MF 21-sent 9/27



Was so close to offering on this one, waited a little too long, and it was gone   Congrats!!


----------



## lexxus379

LadybugsMum said:


> Was that on our sponsor's site? I was contemplating one from there with the same points/UY.


Yes it was


----------



## lexxus379

DonnerB said:


> Was so close to offering on this one, waited a little too long, and it was gone   Congrats!!


Thanks!  I was surprised it lasted so long so I thought what the heck, give it a try!


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> I've noticed that the closing costs are not a set cost, so fewer points have a smaller closing cost, but it IS significant when you consider closing cost per point based on a larger contract.
> 
> But we do prefer smaller contracts -- because we can pay cash, for one, but also because we want the flexibility if we need to sell later on just to be able to sell a small(er) amount, rather than having to get rid of a big contract.  And smaller contracts make it easier to split amongst the kiddos, if we do end up passing them down.
> 
> But, I agree, I hate the higher price per point.  I admit I keep thinking that maybe I should have waited till we could do a 100-point contract, but I also considered that we're likely only to do PVB for a couple of nights a year - likely as either our arrival night or two, or departure day or two - so we don't really need a lot of points, and if we ever wanted to splurge on a bungalow, we should be able to easily do so at 7 months out most times of the year.
> 
> Honestly, part of the reason I resisted buying PVB so long despite DH wanting to own there was the point chart!  And that's why, just as we were about to put in the offer for a 100-point PVB, and I saw that low point CCV, we decided we'd do the 100-point CCV (our points go further there, and you really need that 11-month priority in the Fall/Christmas!), and then just grab the smaller PVB.  We only really need the 11-month PVB priority for holidays and runDisney events; I imagine most times, we could get a studio at 7-months out anyway.  Which is another reason I resisted for so long.  But I do like making DH happy.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't stayed at BLT yet, but we have a Grand Villa Theme Park view booked the Friday after Thanksgiving, and my fear is that we WILL fall in love with BLT, lol.  I'm not too worried - it's really not the style of theming we love; AKV, CCV, and BRV are more our jam - but I do worry that we'll come away saying "and now we have to own at BLT."  ;-)
> 
> Honestly, I secretly think DH is slowly trying to get us to own at all resorts, lol!
> Meanwhile, I'm still holding out hope that Reflections will come back...


I didn’t think BLT would impress me so much (although the 1960s retro look is all over my house),  but it won me over. I love the aesthetics at the Poly so much…. but I can’t see us staying there except in very limited circumstances. We are more 1-2 bedroom people, even when just the two of us are traveling (easier to spread out if we need to work and we love the extra bathrooms).
I hear you on Reflections- even if it has some changes to the plan, I would be interested. I love that location.


----------



## Lorana

Ginamarie said:


> We are more 1-2 bedroom people


I hear you on this.  It is another reason I was holding out.  We bought into DVC so we can do 1/2 BRs more often, but I also admit that we usually fly in on a week night, after school and work is done, and so we often do our first 1-2 nights in a Studio, as the value-minded part of my brain just doesn't want to spend the points for a 1BR/2BR on that first night, lol.  Thus, I figured PVB might be a good compromise for those arriving nights, and DH would be happy because we own there.  


Ginamarie said:


> I hear you on Reflections- even if it has some changes to the plan, I would be interested. I love that location.


I hope if they make changes, that they make it MORE "wilderness-y" rather than less.  And I know I'm in the minority here as most people don't like the "large point accommodations" like cabins and treehouses, but I was excited because it was a great location, wilderness theme (even if a modern take on it), with a LAZY RIVER, and with cabins, a-frames, and treehouses in addition to the studios, 1BR, and 2BRs.  It was like Disney was about to give me all I ever wanted in a single resort, lol.  Build it, DVC, please, lol!


----------



## JRock17

JRock17---$160-$27212-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 8/29, passed 9/27


----------



## Ginamarie

Lorana said:


> I hear you on this.  It is another reason I was holding out.  We bought into DVC so we can do 1/2 BRs more often, but I also admit that we usually fly in on a week night, after school and work is done, and so we often do our first 1-2 nights in a Studio, as the value-minded part of my brain just doesn't want to spend the points for a 1BR/2BR on that first night, lol.  Thus, I figured PVB might be a good compromise for those arriving nights, and DH would be happy because we own there.
> 
> I hope if they make changes, that they make it MORE "wilderness-y" rather than less.  And I know I'm in the minority here as most people don't like the "large point accommodations" like cabins and treehouses, but I was excited because it was a great location, wilderness theme (even if a modern take on it), with a LAZY RIVER, and with cabins, a-frames, and treehouses in addition to the studios, 1BR, and 2BRs.  It was like Disney was about to give me all I ever wanted in a single resort, lol.  Build it, DVC, please, lol!


Yup I’m with you. As a kid, we always stayed at Ft Wilderness in my grandparents’ camper. So I have a special affinity for the campground and the whole Wilderness theme. . And a lazy river is an excellent option. I’m actually feeling excited to see what kind of resort DVC will build next. The studios at GF have no appeal for me because they’re back to “studios only.”


----------



## krysib

Krysib---$160-$34375-210-BLT-Jun-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/24


----------



## MomRN5994

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> Tiberella626---$125-$28729-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 341/21, 128/22-International Seller- sent 6/7, passed 6/30
> 
> Rush---$123-$26956-200-AKV-Jun-0/20, 374/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> ndpunk---$128-$19865-150-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 187/22, 150/23- sent 6/30, passed 7/26
> 
> Cate2---$122-$26859-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 240/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> craigster38---$140-$24416-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> 1eyedpirate---$130-$16838-120-AKV-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 120/23- sent 7/26, passed 8/25
> 
> WillyB---$135-$14870-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 8/25
> 
> Firework---$145-$4526-25-AKV-Sep-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
> 
> ajiuo---$140-$24395-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26
> 
> andyc83---$135-$34630-250-AKV-Feb-0/21, 318/22, 189/23, 250/24- sent 7/30, passed 8/27
> 
> DisneyGirl1721---$165-$11830-60-AKV-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22-Int'l Seller- sent 7/28, passed 9/1
> 
> Ginamarie---$135-$23716-160-AKV-Oct-160/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/2
> 
> Ach222---$145-$12050-80-AKV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 7/26, passed 9/7
> 
> Rayspooh---$135-$16358-110-AKV-Jun-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 8/7, passed 9/7
> 
> Zachatak---$125-$23471-170-AKV-Feb-93/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> Nicstress---$115-$27311-230-AUL-Mar-0/20, 62/21, 194/22, 230/23-Seller pays $301 '22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> natty650---$115-$22394-175-AUL-Feb-0/20, 164/21, 175/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/11
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$90-$26383-271-AUL-Jun-0/20, 95/21, 271/22, 271/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/17
> 
> mariam1---$110-$48270-400-AUL-Jun-0/20, 800/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/24
> 
> DisneyTakeAllMyMoney---$120-$16333-120-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 7/27, passed 8/26
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> BenjaminLovesTheMouse---$140-$40763-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 300/23- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> Keith801---$140-$46152-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/12
> 
> mrsclark---$160-$29234-170-BCV-Jun-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> edudansil---$169-$18246-100-BCV-Feb-100/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> Princessmocha---$199-$10701-50-BCV-Oct-0/20, 54/21, 50/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> vbmedic52---$150-$15625-100-BCV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 100/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> ajjonesehc---$150-$23480-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 38/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> kitty-chan---$176-$18162-100-BCV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> princessmocha---$155-$28370-170-BCV-Oct-0/20, 183/21, 170/22- sent 7/28, passed 8/25
> 
> DVChris---$150-$52500-350-BCV-Jun-0/20, 3/21, 350/22, 350/23-Seller pays closing- sent 7/26, passed 9/7
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$161-$44743-260-BCV-Feb-0/20, 259/21, 520/22, 260/23- sent 8/9, passed 9/8
> 
> Here4theEars---$160-$25845-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/8
> 
> Disneygirl281---$146-$23961-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/10, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> PrincessPam1665---$172-$29399-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23-seller pay MF 2020- sent 6/11, passed 6/30
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$187.5-$6297-30-BLT-Mar-0/20, 30/21, 60/22, 30/23- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> TMichele---$165-$17977-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> SarahWI---$160-$34210-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/19, passed 7/12
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$8570-50-BLT-Aug-4/20, 44/21, 50/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/28
> 
> FSUSammy---$167-$38258-220-BLT-Aug-0/20, 341/21, 220/22- sent 6/24, passed 7/30
> 
> mtalken---$158-$41962-250-BLT-Feb-0/20, 238/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 7/1, passed 8/5
> 
> Wocka704---$160-$26644-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> pirate33---$167-$47983-270-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 295/21, 270/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$160-$9048-50-BLT-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 48/22, 50/23- sent 7/25, passed 8/25
> 
> pirate33---$167-$30473-175-BLT-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 124/21, 175/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/31
> 
> Jen0718---$155-$25574-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 5/21, 160/22, 160/23-Delayed Closing/ Seller Deceased- sent 6/30, passed 9/8
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> Scheddj---$165-$4816-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/14, passed 6/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$160-$14874-85-BWV-Aug-0/20, 85/21, 85/22, 85/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> ValW---$155-$4476-25-BWV-Jun-0/20, 12/21, 25/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/12
> 
> TerrorPigeon---$168-$9340-50-BWV-Dec-0/20, 75/21, 50/22- sent 7/1, passed 7/26
> 
> TimTrecker---$175-$5993-30-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/28
> 
> MBland54---$120-$45742-350-BWV-Oct-0/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/11
> 
> Chia1974---$160-$7750-45-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 39/22, 45/23-Delayed closing 11/7- sent 7/12, passed 8/16
> 
> tlstar14---$136-$21896-150-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11
> 
> ephebe---$140-$25867-170-BWV-Jun-39/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> Sarahdactyl---$143-$32526-210-BWV-Mar-2/20, 210/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 7/16, passed 8/18
> 
> Derelll---$138-$42200-300-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 330/22, 300/23- sent 7/23, passed 8/25
> 
> Sherrkel---$150-$19591-120-BWV-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 120/22- sent 8/7, passed 9/7
> 
> DaveNan---$135-$29474-200-BWV-Oct-0/20, 306/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/6, passed 9/8
> 
> Amyeliza---$160-$5615-30-BWV-Aug-0/20, 60/21, 30/22-Int'l Seller- sent 8/13, passed 9/9
> 
> weatherman---$149-$19230-125-BWV-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 125/22, 125/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> vikkii19---$80-$6048-60-HH-Oct-0/20, 120/21, 60/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/6
> 
> bwbuddy5---$83-$20355-210-HH-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/24, passed 7/28
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$125-$4001-30-OKW-Sep-0/19, 30/20, 60/21, 30/22-SELLER PAYS CLOSING- sent 6/28, passed 8/2
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22-ROFR Decision Reversed-sent 7/9, passed 8/10
> 
> Taffel---$120-$6933-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 75/21, 25/22, 50/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/2
> 
> ValW(Seller)---$140-$3617-25-OKW-Dec-0/20, 14/21, 25/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> Taffel---$130-$7874-55-OKW(E)-Jun-0/20, 31/21, 55/22, 55/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10
> 
> havertown---$143-$4269-25-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- close after 11/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13
> 
> Princesscinderella---$131-$13635-100-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/7
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Poly Remy---$160-$18290-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/18, passed 7/12
> 
> DGaw4---$170-$27353-150-PVB-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/30
> 
> TKellegrew---$171-$34999-200-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> lovethesun12---$160-$17443-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 94/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> DianaMB333---$175-$18785-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/3
> 
> Dawg74---$160-$20671-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 69/22- sent 6/25, passed 8/5
> 
> brazzledazzler---$190-$10418-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 11/21, 50/22- sent 7/6, passed 8/9
> 
> MadameGeoda---$167-$34878-200-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 0/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> lexxus379---$160-$8529-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 25/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF 21-sent 7/15, passed 8/17
> 
> Roughians_satchel---$175-$54442-300-PVB-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 179/22, 300/23-seller pays MF '22- sent 8/5, passed 9/2
> 
> GoHawksKF---$150-$38358-250-PVB-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 236/22, 250/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/3
> 
> Cabius---$168-$9060-50-PVB-Sep-0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/13, passed 9/9
> 
> tripphuff---$165-$29745-175-PVB-Mar-0/20, 175/21, 350/22, 175/23- sent 8/17, passed 9/15
> 
> Amyeliza (seller)---$189-$12177-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 35/21, 60/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/15
> 
> weatherman---$175-$18647-100-PVB-Jun-0/20, 74/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/16, passed 9/15
> 
> Tyler's Dad---$160-$68092-400-PVB-Apr-0/20, 400/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 8/19, passed 9/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> MBland54---$129-$35071-250-RIV-Dec-0/20, 406/21, 250/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/26
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Lokie75---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19 (Seller)---$163-$4718-25-SSR-Jun-0/20, 42/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 6/15, passed 7/6
> 
> disneyfan123---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Jun-160/20, 157/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/17, passed 7/12
> 
> dado4---$125-$13721-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/21, passed 7/12
> 
> iceman3205---$128-$22302-160-SSR-Dec-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l Seller- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Cleeevus---$120-$24874-200-SSR-Dec-0/19, 48/20, 352/21, 200/22-SELLER PAYS MF 20/21; INT’L SELLER- sent 6/29, passed 8/4
> 
> MICKIMINI---$135-$7279-50-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 50/22-SELLER PAYS '21 MF'S- sent 6/21, passed 8/7
> 
> disneyforsix---$125-$20480-150-SSR-Dec-286/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 7/10, passed 8/12
> 
> Espov---$135-$23463-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 314/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/9, passed 8/12
> 
> Zobel0022---$125-$21815-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 5/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> Marleosif---$130-$21246-150-SSR-Aug-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/12, passed 8/13
> 
> hammer1995---$125-$20469-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 258/21, 150/22, 150/23-Seller pays MF on 108 banked- sent 7/13, passed 8/14
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 7/27, passed 8/26
> 
> swade95---$139-$16680-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/29, passed 8/30
> 
> Cleeevus---$127-$28664-220-SSR-Sep-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23-Seller pays MF ‘21; Int’l seller- sent 8/6, passed 9/3
> 
> pianomanzano---$120-$27399-210-SSR-Dec-114/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/8
> 
> Princesscinderella---$126-$20631-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/12, passed 9/9
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4/21, taken 8/25, not taken 9/10
> 
> softballmom3---$128-$15438-110-SSR-Feb-0/20, 110/21, 110/22, 110/23-Delayed Closing 10/7/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/13
> 
> Phelpsap---$119-$35700-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 216/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 6/30, passed 9/9
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> TheTroJo---$300-$15691-50-VGC-Dec-0/20, 90/21, 50/22- sent 6/10, passed 6/30
> 
> LisaDKG---$285-$46318-160-VGC-Sep-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/26, passed 8/2
> 
> WhipMyRayaHair---$290-$30640-100-VGC-Jun-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/6, passed 8/9
> 
> kalishea---$295-$30656-100-VGC-Aug-150/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/10, passed 8/12
> 
> natty650---$280-$21972-75-VGC-Dec-0/20, 40/21, 75/22- sent 7/13, passed 8/13
> 
> Cleeevus---$285-$29286-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 200/22, 100/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 8/1, passed 8/27
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$260-$43944-160-VGC-Jun-0/20, 29/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 8/3, passed 9/1
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> nuts---$206-$11100-50-VGF-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 5/24, passed 6/21
> 
> kandlsutton---$175-$10407-55-VGF-Aug-0/20, 7/21, 55/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/1
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$177-$18835-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 100/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/12
> 
> MeggiesMom---$181-$37022-200-VGF-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> stlrod---$180-$19334-100-VGF-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> MSUDisney---$175-$37181-200-VGF-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/8, passed 8/10
> 
> Domique---$178-$27660-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 7/12, passed 8/16
> 
> MeggiesMom---$180-$18798-100-VGF-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> DuffyTheDisneyBear---$180-$28900-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 165/21, 133/22, 150/23- sent 7/20, passed 8/23
> 
> DKZB---$170-$39624-220-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 252/21, 220/22-Prorated '21MF on 80 banked- sent 8/12, passed 9/9
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$130-$9394-65-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 65/22- sent 6/3, passed 6/28
> 
> Quiltsndisney---$115-$23750-200-BRV@WL-Dec-200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/2
> 
> Minnie2114---$117-$20648-160-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 234/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 6/30, passed 8/4
> 
> diskate10---$110-$12445-100-BRV@WL-Apr-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 6/25, passed 8/16
> 
> gretabull---$112-$25525-220-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 138/21, 220/22-Seller pays '21MF- sent 7/27, passed 8/26
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> aulaninutz---$160-$34238-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 359/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 6/29
> 
> Nutbean---$155-$16459-100-CCV@WL-Apr-0/20, 196/21, 93/22, 100/23- sent 6/9, passed 7/12
> 
> mainstreetcharlotte---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> DBFire---$165-$13600-75-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 60/21, 75/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> jenne---$160-$34299-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 7/7, passed 8/10
> 
> kandlsutton---$163-$20154-120-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 7/29, passed 8/26
> 
> AlldayidreamofDisney---$154-$16520-100-CCV@WL-Sep-0/20, 64/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 7/31, passed 8/27
> 
> andeesings---$160-$13089-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 63/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/5, passed 9/9
> 
> disneyforsix---$152-$19785-125-CCV-Dec-148/21, 125/22, 125/23-Delayed closing after 10/07-sent 8/5, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> gfarb27---$65-$16888-250-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22-seller pay dues- sent 3/17, passed 4/12
> 
> MICKIMINI---$65-$4515-50-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 4/13, passed 5/10
> 
> Emmett2020---$65-$11327-150-VB-Feb-0/20, 113/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 5/18, passed 6/11
> 
> Lee Matthews---$90-$9561.50-100-VB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 100/22-seller pay closing- sent 5/28, passed 6/21
> 
> mufasa0505---$85-$5319-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 50/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 5/29, passed 6/22
> 
> Gregb---$72-$50963-600-VB-Oct-0/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/11
> 
> StuckinKS---$74-$12009-145-VB-Jun-0/20, 65/21, 145/22- sent 8/14, passed 9/9
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Boomatt---$140-$16177-105-AKV-Mar-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 8/9
> 
> tripphuff---$120-$19838-150-AKV-Mar-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 9/11
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/13
> 
> Rubybutt---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Apr-0/20, 44/21, 400/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '21/ Closing- sent 9/14
> 
> Jberndt10---$130-$21610-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 351/21, 129/22- sent 9/14
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Chia1974---$132-$21642-150-AUL-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized contract- sent 9/14
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> DisneyMusicMan---$168-$35983-200-BCV-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 8/23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> amagicalvegan---$165-$34551-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 7/2
> 
> Sunnyore---$180-$9840-50-BLT-Aug-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/23
> 
> Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26
> 
> MsKellyMouse---$163-$35035-210-BLT-Feb-0/21, 419/22, 210/23- sent 8/26
> 
> JRock17---$160-$27218-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 8/29
> 
> loutoo---$170-$15940-90-BLT-Feb-0/20, 9/21, 21/22, 90/23- sent 9/7
> 
> lopo---$165-$18155-100-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 119/22, 100/23- sent 9/10
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Someimaginationhuh---$120-$27616-210-BWV-Jun-0/20, 342/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 6/1
> 
> Krt3626---$145-$34794-222-BWV-Dec-222/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 8/20
> 
> BrerRabbit1119---$136-$19853-150-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 150/23-seller pays 2022 dues- sent 9/10
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$85-$5418-50-HHI-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 6/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> havertown---$139-$15346-100-OKW(E)-Dec-34/20, 35/21, 100/22- sent 8/11
> 
> ILoveMyDVC---$130-$31936-224-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 195/22- sent 8/16
> 
> dale-n-chip---$120-$45806-350-OKW(E)-Jun-84/20, 350/21, 350/22, 350/23-Int'l seller- sent 9/1
> 
> MistisoMan---$128-$9896-75-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 45/22- sent 9/15
> 
> D-Trick---$145-$15128-100-OKW(E)-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23-Seller pays '21 MF- sent 9/18
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Krysib---$175-$23472-125-PVB-Feb-0/20, 125/21, 250/22, 125/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 8/20
> 
> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- Seller pays closing- sent 8/25
> 
> tripphuff---$170-$17691-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/27
> 
> ArtOfAnimationGotMe---$189-$15750-80-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 8/31
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> mmackeymouse---$150-$8929-56-RIV-Jun-0/20, 56/21, 55/22, 56/23- sent 9/10
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> RosieJ999---$120-$21153-160-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/27
> 
> 911Momof3---$165-$10892-60-SSR-Jun-60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 8/3
> 
> Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13
> 
> Firework---$117-$15032-115-SSR-Oct-0/20, 230/21, 115/22, 115/23- sent 8/2
> 
> DVChris---$120-$6645-50-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 8/27
> 
> DVChris---$120-$24850-200-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 8/30
> 
> mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22, 150/23-International Seller- sent 8/31
> 
> tpskult---$125-$8661-65-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 65/21, 65/22- sent 9/15
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> adawson128---$185-$29538-150-VGF-Sep-150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/4
> 
> 
> Jbreen2010---$185-$29602-150-VGF-Feb-0/20, 144/21, 300/22, 150/23- sent 8/23
> 
> PaintsWithAllTheColors---$187-$30738-160-VGF-Dec-0/19, 126/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 9/10
> 
> pirate33---$185-$42605-225-VGF-Oct-0/20, 325/21, 225/22, 225/23-Seller pays 2021 MF- sent 9/13
> 
> DVCRad---$185-$24443-125-VGF-Sep-0/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 9/19
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jules123---$114-$18969-150-BRV@WL-Aug-0/20, 287/21, 150/22- sent 6/9
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> disneyeverlasting---$170-$13883-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/8
> 
> Mrsp---$150-$23162-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/9
> 
> Mrsp---$140-$21662-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 8/10
> 
> Lokie75---$161-$13201-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 8/23
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Jen22984---$76-$13610-150-VB-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/30
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> revkmnd---$120-$35756-272-AKV-Dec-0/19, 135/20, 272/21, 272/22- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> ajiuo---$119-$22124-180-AKV-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 140/22, 180/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> andyc83---$127-$28683-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 220/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/28
> 
> Missa1227---$124-$21163-160-AKV-Dec-0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, taken 8/24
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> sgricewich---$108-$24410-220-OKW-Jun-110/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 6/30, taken 7/22
> 
> masupo---$110-$5122-39-OKW-Oct-0/20, 39/21, 39/22- sent 7/9, taken 7/30
> 
> Nukem83---$118-$13151-100-OKW-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/18, taken 8/3
> 
> sgricewich---$109-$25720-230-OKW-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 230/22, 230/23- sent 7/30, taken 8/25
> 
> MrsDoubie---$113-$18308-150-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 86/22, 150/23- sent 8/5, taken 8/28
> 
> sgricewich---$112-$26009-220-OKW-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 118/22, 220/23- sent 8/26, taken 9/16
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$115-$23862-200-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 6/25, taken 7/28
> 
> havertown---$120-$28768-218-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 118/21, 218/22-Seller pays 2021 MF- close after 5/11/22- sent 7/8, taken 7/31
> 
> 
> *PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Rayspooh---$120-$31412-240-SSR-Dec-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 6/15, taken 6/30
> 
> Princesscinderella---$123-$12857-100-SSR-Feb-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/20, taken 7/9
> 
> weatherman---$123-$30384-225-SSR-Jun-0/20, 413/21, 225/22, 225/23- sent 6/21, taken 7/28
> 
> Emmett2020---$125-$17935-130-SSR-Apr-0/20, 251/21, 130/22, 130/23- sent 6/24, taken 7/28
> 
> swade95---$127-$15805-120-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 7/6, taken 7/29
> 
> Rayspooh---$125-$21816-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, taken 8/5
> 
> Michiel---$126-$20810-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 7/23, taken 8/18
> 
> CCV---$115-$12761-100-SSR-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/26, taken 8/23
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$120-$21032-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 320/22, 160/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/25
> 
> DVChris---$121-$26890-215-SSR-Jun-0/20, 64/21, 215/22, 215/23- sent 8/4, taken 8/27
> 
> Lederson23---$125-$25000-200-SSR-Dec-106/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays closing- sent 8/7, taken 9/1
> 
> DreamingofDVC---$124-$43080-340-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 340/22, 340/23- sent 8/9, taken 9/1
> 
> Bredar4---$128-$18190-130-SSR-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 260/22, 130/23- sent 8/17, taken 9/15
> 
> MOMRN5994---$122-$35805-270-SSR-Sep-0/20, 0/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 8/31, taken 9/27
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Geppetto---$148-$22929-150-CCV@WL-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 79/22, 150/23- sent 8/27, taken 9/16
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> lexxus379---$60-$6515-100-VB-Jun-100/21, 100/22, 100/23- Seller pays MF 21, sent 7/16, taken 8/10


----------



## Adg0428

JRock17 said:


> JRock17---$160-$27212-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 160/23- sent 8/29, passed 9/27


Great price! I clearly paid way too much


----------



## benedib99

Adg0428 said:


> Great price! I clearly paid way too much


You didn't pay too much!!!  You got banked 2020 points and banked 2021 points. You got a GREAT deal!!!  I was eyeing your contract with envy!!!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Ooops, did it again...
> 
> *Lorana---$195-$10245-50-PVB-Sep-0/20, 62/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/27*
> 
> More per point than I really wanted to pay, and I am seriously kicking myself for passing up the 50-point for $165/point I saw last summer.  BUT Seller is paying MF, and while not fully loaded, it still is nicely loaded, and gets our foot into the door for PVB, which DH wanted (I did debate putting in on a 100-point contract as 50 points don't go far at PVB and there's one listed for $176/point, and even if I paid full price, it's only $8005 more than this 50 pointer and saves me $19/point, though closing costs are $155 more.  BUT it is $8005 more, which really isn't in the budget right now unless my 100-point CCV doesn't pass ROFR).  Now I *really* need to stop.  I need something that blocks resale websites so I can't look anymore!



At least you'e buying fun things! I'm over here hoping my appliances and house stop their offensive on my budget before Disneyland Tower goes on sale. I currently have 300 sf of flooring that needs to be replaced, along with a washing machine that started throwing water all over the floor, and an oven and dryer that are both near the end of their lives as well. Add in supply chain issues, and I'm about to pull out my hair trying to find items in stock! At least these will be really nice upgrades that I get to enjoy daily, but good grief! 

I love the Polynesian and I hope you do too!


----------



## MsKellyMouse

Yay! My contact passed!

MsKellyMouse---$163-$35035-210-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 419/22, 210/23-Seller pays 2021 due- sent 8/26/2021, passed 9/27/2021


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> At least you'e buying fun things! I'm over here hoping my appliances and house stop their offensive on my budget before Disneyland Tower goes on sale. I currently have 300 sf of flooring that needs to be replaced, along with a washing machine that started throwing water all over the floor, and an oven and dryer that are both near the end of their lives as well. Add in supply chain issues, and I'm about to pull out my hair trying to find items in stock! At least these will be really nice upgrades that I get to enjoy daily, but good grief!
> 
> I love the Polynesian and I hope you do too!


Uuuugh, that sounds awful!  I’m so sorry you have to go through all of that right now. I’ve been there when house repairs drain all the savings and it’s definitely not a fun place to be.


----------



## macman123

macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - seller pays closing - passed 09/28


----------



## HIRyeDVC

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - seller pays closing - passed 09/28


Congrats on your MK trifecta!


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> macman123---$169-$26119-150-PVB-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 8/25 - seller pays closing - passed 09/28


Congrats!  How many points are you up to now?  Do you own at all the resorts yet?  ;-)


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Uuuugh, that sounds awful!  I’m so sorry you have to go through all of that right now. I’ve been there when house repairs drain all the savings and it’s definitely not a fun place to be.



Thanks. At least I'm excited for the upgrades, so there's that! 

These are coming on the heels of a new HVAC and hot water heater in June.  

At least I have enough DVC points for now, and Disneyland Tower is hopefully enough in the future that I'll be all set to buy a small contract. I'm hoping for 50-75 points; maybe 100. I don't even have addonitis right now! I need to think about if i want to sell one of my current contracts when I add on Disneyland, or if I just want to keep my pre-resale-restriction contracts and rent them out.  I like them all, so it would be a difficult decision.


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> These are coming on the heels of a new HVAC and hot water heater in June


Ooof!  That was my 2020 - needed to replace the HVAC, hot water heater, entire pool pump & filter system, and dishwasher, all within 7 months of each other!  And the year before we had just done the outdoor patio and firepit, and replaced the roof and added solar the year before. I’m kind of ready to be done with house repairs taking my money, lol. I told my husband this is why I’d rather rent than own, lol.


Where'sPiglet? said:


> At least I have enough DVC points for now, and Disneyland Tower is hopefully enough in the future that I'll be all set to buy a small contract. I'm hoping for 50-75 points; maybe 100. I don't even have addonitis right now! I need to think about if i want to sell one of my current contracts when I add on Disneyland, or if I just want to keep my pre-resale-restriction contracts and rent them out.  I like them all, so it would be a difficult decision.


I hear!  I keep debating flipping some contracts if my new ones pass ROFR, but it’s so hard to decide what to give up!   I’ve debated buying a small DLT if/when it opens, but I already own at VGC, and as the pandemic has changed my work such that I’m no longer flying out to Irvine a couple times a year, I’m not sure I *need* more Disneyland points. I guess I’ll just wait and see when it opens what the price point and point charts are, and what our travel plans look like!  Certainly I feel like that’s one we could buy, get use out of for a few years, and then be able to sell for a profit, if VGC is any indication of the value of a DL DVC.


----------



## Chia1974

Ginamarie said:


> I immediately thought- didn't you just WHOOPS last week?  Yup, the CCV contract.
> 
> I have a hard time with the small contracts for exactly your reasoning- higher price per point, you can't do a heck of a lot with so few points, and you're stuck with the same closing costs for less points (raising your price per point even more).  Of course, having said this, I'll probably wind up buying a small contract next!
> 
> For me, my AKV contract passed in early September and I am DONE for the rest of the year at the very least.  We toured most of the resorts when we were in WDW this month and fell in love with BLT. So that will be next for me.. but not until next year.  I need to work a bunch now so I can pay for Xmas presents after all these DVC purchases.


Just watch the DFB Guide last night and Contemporary/BLT was voted #1 resort at WDW! We bought in there after staying in a one bedroom. I think it has the best one bedroom. Love the kitchen island, floor to ceiling window and the proximity to the parks. I’m not a fan of all the connecting doors between the split bathroom like BCV and Riviera that extra bathroom at BLT is SO nice. Not to mention the lower dues and reasonable points chart.


----------



## pianomanzano

Chia1974 said:


> Just watch the DFB Guide last night and Contemporary/BLT was voted #1 resort at WDW! We bought in there after staying in a one bedroom. I think it has the best one bedroom. Love the kitchen island, floor to ceiling window and the proximity to the parks. I’m not a fan of all the connecting doors between the split bathroom like BCV and Riviera that extra bathroom at BLT is SO nice. Not to mention the lower dues and reasonable points chart.


I’m generally a fan of DFB, but thought ratings were a bit off, especially with their swanky rating don’t know how AOA beats out OKW or SSR there. Also they listed having skyliner access as a pro for BCV, don’t see how gondolas are a pro for that resort, unless you like traveling to AOA, pop or Caribbean beach?


----------



## ValW

pianomanzano said:


> I’m generally a fan of DFB, but thought ratings were a bit off, especially with their swanky rating don’t know how AOA beats out OKW or SSR there. Also they listed having skyliner access as a pro for BCV, don’t see how gondolas are a pro for that resort, unless you like traveling to AOA, pop or Caribbean beach?



The gondolas are great after a long day at HS!  Just hop on and pretty much takes you right to BC's door.  Also, I like using them to go to Riviera for a meal or snacks.


----------



## Chia1974

pianomanzano said:


> I’m generally a fan of DFB, but thought ratings were a bit off, especially with their swanky rating don’t know how AOA beats out OKW or SSR there. Also they listed having skyliner access as a pro for BCV, don’t see how gondolas are a pro for that resort, unless you like traveling to AOA, pop or Caribbean beach?


Yea, I don’t think OKW, SSR or AoA can rate very high on swanky. The newly refurbished rooms at SSR are definitely swankier though! Skyliner is definitely great for BCV being so close to it. Never complain about having an extra transportation option.


----------



## DonMacGregor

pianomanzano said:


> I’m generally a fan of DFB, but thought ratings were a bit off, especially with their swanky rating don’t know how AOA beats out OKW or SSR there. Also they listed having skyliner access as a pro for BCV, don’t see how gondolas are a pro for that resort, unless you like traveling to AOA, pop or Caribbean beach?


And they listed the temporary closure of Senses at SSR as a con. I don't think temporary closures should be considered when reviewing, especially since there was no mention of the boat transportation issues at OKW and POR and POFQ.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to sell SSR as anything more than it is, and I'm really happy with where WL landed, but some consistency would be nice.


----------



## pianomanzano

ValW said:


> The gondolas are great after a long day at HS!  Just hop on and pretty much takes you right to BC's door.  Also, I like using them to go to Riviera for a meal or snacks.


Makes sense, I figured people just walked back to/from HS. Also, didn't think about people wanting to hop in the direction of the resorts from Epcot on the gondolas to eat at RIV, makes sense too.


----------



## Marleosif

Hey guys! Me again!
So we finally closed on September 3rd, but now I’m frustrated because the title company told me around 3 weeks to receive membership information. 
Does anyone have recent experience with getting their membership and points? How long were you waiting? We are now almost a week past the 3 week mark and nearing 1 month without membership.


----------



## dado4

Marleosif said:


> Hey guys! Me again!
> So we finally closed on September 3rd, but now I’m frustrated because the title company told me around 3 weeks to receive membership information.
> Does anyone have recent experience with getting their membership and points? How long were you waiting? We are now almost a week past the 3 week mark and nearing 1 month without membership.


Recently closed on resale SSR adding on to our Direct SSR. Took 5 weeks and one day for Disney to update our account with the new contract after closing. I called 2 days later and they added the points that were on the resale contract while I waited on the phone.


----------



## limace

Check put the closing time threads for more info about that.


----------



## Marleosif

limace said:


> Check put the closing time threads for more info about that.


Oops I’m sorry! I hadn’t realized there was one specifically for that.


----------



## krt3626

Krt3626---$145-$34794-222-BWV-Dec-222/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/16


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Am I crazy to jump into the OKW ROFR madness right now? 

Watched Pete & gang's DVC Show WHAT IS GOING ON WITH OKW? & I agree with Pete. Seems another show might drop.

If a 100 pt DEC resale contract has 0 pts '20 but 200 pts '21, is it more likely to be ROFR (assuming pt price is toward higher side) than a straight 100 pt sale?


----------



## Sandisw

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Am I crazy to jump into the OKW ROFR madness right now?
> 
> Watched Pete & gang's DVC Show WHAT IS GOING ON WITH OKW? & I agree with Pete. Seems another show might drop.
> 
> If a 100 pt DEC resale contract has 0 pts '20 but 200 pts '21, is it more likely to be ROFR (assuming pt price is toward higher side) than a straight 100 pt sale?



No one knows.  Sometimes they take contracts that have extra points, and some times they take ones void of points.

Best you can do is offer on a contract you think fits your needs, a price that works for you and hope for the best!


----------



## mariam1

ONeilcool said:


> Nice price for a loaded contract. I just got my offer accepted for a loaded subsidized AUL. Will hopefully be able to add it here soon!


Good luck to you


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Congrats!  How many points are you up to now?  Do you own at all the resorts yet?  ;-)



2995 points.

I own:

1) BLT
2) VGF
3) RIV (direct)
4) SSR

I have picked ones with reasonable dues and cost per point over life of the contract.


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> 2995 points.
> 
> I own:
> 
> 1) BLT
> 2) VGF
> 3) RIV (direct)
> 4) SSR
> 
> I have picked ones with reasonable dues and cost per point over life of the contract.


Vice nice!!
Though is that 5 points shy of 3000 killing you?  It’s be killing me. ;-)


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22-International Seller- sent 8/31, passed 9/29


----------



## rubybutt

Rubybutt---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Apr-0/20, 44/21, 400/22, 200/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 9/14, taken 9/29 

No suprise.


----------



## tripphuff

Update: 

tripphuff---$120-$19838-150-AKV-Mar-150/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 9/11, taken 9/29


----------



## DonMacGregor

Let the wild AKV speculation begin in 3, 2, 1…


----------



## The Jackal

DonMacGregor said:


> Let the wild AKV speculation begin in 3, 2, 1…


Heard DVC is going to ROFR and buy back all contracts and sell it to Tesla and build a gigafactory there. Just a rumor I heard from a bus driver.


----------



## perchy

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$117-$19414-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 150/21, 300/22-International Seller- sent 8/31, passed 9/29



Way to go!!!!


----------



## Ruttangel

DonMacGregor said:


> Let the wild AKV speculation begin in 3, 2, 1…


AKV is now the cheapest direct WDW DVC purchase at 150 points and above. I bet they get loads of enquires and then magically the direct price will increase just to get those sitting on fence to buy before it goes up


----------



## mrmagpi

perchy said:


> Way to go!!!!


Thanks! The agent wasn't exactly confident it would pass so I was really surprised and excited this morning.


----------



## Mike valera

Mike ----142-8520-60-okw-jun-60/21-60/22-60/23-seller pays 21 dues -- Sent 9/1 passed 9/29


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

Ruttangel said:


> AKV is now the cheapest direct WDW DVC purchase at 150 points and above. I bet they get loads of enquires and then magically the direct price will increase just to get those sitting on fence to buy before it goes up



AKV is selling for $186 where OKW and SSR is at $180.  Maybe there are some incentives on AKV right now?


----------



## Ruttangel

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> AKV is selling for $186 where OKW and SSR is at $180.  Maybe there are some incentives on AKV right now?


Yes, 150 points brings AKV to $179 for current member add on. 
200 points is $173 for current or $176 for new member


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Vice nice!!
> Though is that 5 points shy of 3000 killing you?  It’s be killing me. ;-)



2000 was a nice number, 2500 is - 3000 isn't quite the same. So 2995 is fine by me.

Or I could get some VGF2 ones and make it up to 3500!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

dale-n-chip---$120-$45806-350-OKW(E)-Jun-84/20, 350/21, 350/22, 350/23-Int'l seller- sent 9/1, passed 9/29


----------



## jberndt10

Jberndt10---$130-$21610-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 351/21, 129/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/29


----------



## Aussie RJ

jberndt10 said:


> Jberndt10---$130-$21610-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 351/21, 129/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/29


At least they didn't keep you waiting.


----------



## jberndt10

Aussie RJ said:


> At least they didn't keep you waiting.


That’s for sure…..must of had a live one in the sales office today!


----------



## Ginamarie

Wow- the AKV contracts were getting snatched up today. I’m glad my last one already closed even if it’s taking forever for the contract to load. I tried calling today and the rep thought she could help, but no such luck. It’s just not in the system yet, even after 4 weeks.
Those 2019 points expire tomorrow so I’ll be pouring one out for the 160 points that never had a chance to be used.


----------



## ArtOfAnimationGotMe

ArtOfAnimationGotMe---$189-$15750-80-PVB-Aug-0/20, 80/21, 80/22, 80/23- sent 8/31 - passed 29/9

yay! Now the next step of waiting begins…


----------



## Adg0428

Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26, passed 9/26 CANCELLED TODAY

im sure it’ll be resisted soon


----------



## DerekDeBoer

"Wherever the world leads you next, we hope we carry a song with you and know that the promise of someday begins inside of you today.  Goodnight." - Epcot's "Harmonious"


If you saw the show last night live or online, no matter what your feelings are about it (not surprisingly, Disney fans are mixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 it's just plain awesome having all-new shows at Walt Disney World for the 50th anniversary!
Something else that is truly awesome (see what I did there) is that we had 48 magical families pass ROFR this week - congrats to you all and thank you for the continued support here at the DVC Resale Market!


PASTORE
CACI
WALTON
ACHURRA
DIRICO
HILLIARD
CARLO
MULVEY
PETERSON
CHIZMAR
HSU
BREEN
BLYTHE
LAWRENCE
ASHBAUGH
BERKOWITZ
VERNON
BOARDMAN
MOYA
CODY
REYNOSO
AILAWADHI
SHACKLETON
BOULISAVONG
SANZ
OCANA
LEBLANC
WARD
BARRETTE
BROWN
CURRY
LARRY
BRINK
GARDNER
WEST
FAY
CAFFERTY
WHALEY
BRIGHAM
CLARK
TRUSHENSKI
ZIMMERMAN
LOZANO
CARLSON
THAI
TOWNSEND
MELTON
MCKARNS


----------



## Mrs p

Adg0428 said:


> Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26, passed 9/26 CANCELLED TODAY
> 
> im sure it’ll be resisted soon


Sorry you had to back out, but if you were not sure, it must be the right decision - maybe re visit it next year. I also have concerns with the way things are going, all the best


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Adg0428 said:


> Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26, passed 9/26 CANCELLED TODAY
> 
> im sure it’ll be resisted soon


Did you lose your deposit?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

They got me.

CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/30


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> They got me.
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/30


The Black September AKV carnage continues...


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DonMacGregor said:


> The Black September AKV carnage continues...


Being a glutton for punishment, I'm going even lower on my next one.


----------



## DonMacGregor

CaptainAmerica said:


> Being a glutton for punishment, I'm going even lower on my next one.


That’s a bold strategy, Cotton.


----------



## Dreaming of DVC

DreamingofDVC---$119-$48600-400-SSR-Jun-0/20, 276/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 9/8, taken 9/29


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Dreaming of DVC said:


> DreamingofDVC---$119-$48600-400-SSR-Jun-0/20, 276/21, 400/22, 400/23- sent 9/8, taken 9/29


Rip.


----------



## perchy

Ginamarie said:


> Wow- the AKV contracts were getting snatched up today. I’m glad my last one already closed even if it’s taking forever for the contract to load. I tried calling today and the rep thought she could help, but no such luck. It’s just not in the system yet, even after 4 weeks.
> Those 2019 points expire tomorrow so I’ll be pouring one out for the 160 points that never had a chance to be used.



Ouch. That's kinda terrible.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ILoveMyDVC---$130-$31936-224-OKW(E)-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 195/22- sent 8/16, passed 9/30

FINALLY!
Only took 45 days.


----------



## Adg0428

HIRyeDVC said:


> Did you lose your deposit?


Yes


----------



## Ginamarie

Adg0428 said:


> Adg0428---$170-$34857-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 114/21, 400/22, 200/23-Seller pays MF 21- sent 8/26, passed 9/26 CANCELLED TODAY
> 
> im sure it’ll be resisted soon


What happened?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica said:


> They got me.
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$130-$16155-120-AKV-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/14, taken 9/30


Just had an offer accepted... $129 for 160.


----------



## tigerlilly

CaptainAmerica said:


> Just had an offer accepted... $129 for 160.


Good luck... we made our first ever offer on 9/13 and sent to ROFR 9/14 so I keep waiting for the taken email lol. I hope you get this one Captain!


----------



## lexxus379

lexxus379 said:


> lexxus379---$145-$12935-85-BWV-Aug-42/21, 85/22, 85/23-seller pays MF 21-sent 9/27


We canceled the purchase today for those that were interested in it previously.


----------



## LadybugsMum

lexxus379 said:


> We canceled the purchase today for those that were interested in it previously.


Why did you cancel (if you feel like sharing)?


----------



## lexxus379

LadybugsMum said:


> Why did you cancel (if you feel like sharing)?


It had nothing to do with sellers or broker, the transaction was fine.  Just personal reasons.


----------



## Ginamarie

Well- my 2019 points expired yesterday.
My new membership number loaded today!
I was so close!


----------



## mlittig

Ginamarie said:


> Well- my 2019 points expired yesterday.
> My new membership number loaded today!
> I was so close!


So close   Can you try calling Member Services and see if there is anything they can do?


----------



## Ginamarie

mlittig said:


> So close   Can you try calling Member Services and see if there is anything they can do?


It’s worth a shot. I called earlier this week and they couldn’t get the membership to load yet but she said to call back when the membership number loads and I can try to see if they can do anything. It’s a long shot though. These were 2019 points that were banked into the 2020 use year, so they were old.


----------



## DVCNewb21

CaptainAmerica said:


> Just had an offer accepted... $129 for 160.


Good luck with this one.  Bold strategy and admire the never give up attitude.  Hope this one works out for you.


CaptainAmerica said:


> Just had an offer accepted... $129 for 160.


----------



## perchy

Ginamarie said:


> Well- my 2019 points expired yesterday.
> My new membership number loaded today!
> I was so close!



ugh


----------



## Nick_will

Nick_will---$104-$21840-210-BRV-OCT-204/21 210/22, 210/23- sent 9/29


----------



## Chia1974

Aulani subsidized contract(not noted) is listed on Fidelity at $115. If anyone is interested, if I didn’t have one in ROFR now already.


----------



## limace

Chia1974 said:


> Aulani subsidized contract(not noted) is listed on Fidelity at $115. If anyone is interested, if I didn’t have one in ROFR now already.


Oh man, that’s tempting. But are you sure you wouldn’t rather buy 1000 unsubsidized points at $140, as in the listing below that?


----------



## tigerlilly

So excited to write this... I have been lurking here for so long! 

Tigerlilly—$131-$20,960-160-AKL-Feb 79/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/01…. Yay


----------



## Drewski77

Chia1974 said:


> Aulani subsidized contract(not noted) is listed on Fidelity at $115. If anyone is interested, if I didn’t have one in ROFR now already.



This one is definitely tempting and has banked points. Seems like an odd price when most others are listed higher???


----------



## DVCBLTfan

Chia1974 said:


> Aulani subsidized contract(not noted) is listed on Fidelity at $115. If anyone is interested, if I didn’t have one in ROFR now already.


Ugh should have waited! But that's okay:
DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 9/30

Seller agreed to pay 2021 dues. I'm happy.


----------



## Drewski77

DVCBLTfan said:


> Ugh should have waited! But that's okay:
> DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 9/30
> 
> Seller agreed to pay 2021 dues. I'm happy.



That is a great deal you found! Makes some of the list prices out there seem way to high.


----------



## DVCBLTfan

Drewski77 said:


> That is a great deal you found! Makes some of the list prices out there seem way to high.


Thank you! Yeah I cannot complain


----------



## Theta

limace said:


> Oh man, that’s tempting. But are you sure you wouldn’t rather buy 1000 unsubsidized points at $140, as in the listing below that?




A 1000 point contract, wow, I think this is the largest I have ever seen. I wonder what he would have paid for that baby direct.


----------



## macman123

Theta said:


> A 1000 point contract, wow, I think this is the largest I have ever seen. I wonder what he would have paid for that baby direct.



May have eased the burden and financed it of course. Still may not even today be paid off......

But that's why I only have as maximum a 200 point contract. Easier to sell than a 1000 point


----------



## Ginamarie

DVCBLTfan said:


> Ugh should have waited! But that's okay:
> DVCBLTFAN---$100-$26395-250-AUL-Oct-0/20, 500/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 9/30
> 
> Seller agreed to pay 2021 dues. I'm happy.


That’s a great deal- no shame at all!


----------



## Ginamarie

Theta said:


> A 1000 point contract, wow, I think this is the largest I have ever seen. I wonder what he would have paid for that baby direct.


DVC Store had a 1000 point contract at Aulani for a long time. For awhile they were offering a gift card to help pay the dues too. Eventually it came off the website but I always thought the listing probably expired rather than it having sold. This may be the same contract.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I vaguely remember seeing a 1200 point contract once. I think it was Aulani. 

I also vaguely remember a 960 (?) point contract for VGF. Both of those contracts were near or over $100,000 just for the points.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Last summer there was a 1771 point OKW 2042 contract being sold. That’s the largest contract I’ve seen so far.


----------



## jtmaske

jtmaske---$200-$6267-29-PVB-Oct-0/20, 63/21, 24/22, 29/23-seller pays ‘21 MF- sent 9/8, passed 9/30


----------



## jberndt10

tigerlilly said:


> So excited to write this... I have been lurking here for so long!
> 
> Tigerlilly—$131-$20,960-160-AKL-Feb 79/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/15, passed 10/01…. Yay


Lucky you when my December 160 loaded for 130 pt was taken 2 days earlier. I doubt it was the extra $160 Disney would have to pay…..no rhyme or reason. We have a new accepted offer though, fingers crossed


----------



## tigerlilly

jberndt10 said:


> Lucky you when my December 160 loaded for 130 pt was taken 2 days earlier. I doubt it was the extra $160 Disney would have to pay…..no rhyme or reason. We have a new accepted offer though, fingers crossed


I honestly thought it would be taken after reading all the AKL taken the last week or so! I am crossing my fingers for you too!!! Good luck!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$129-$21162-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 138/22, 160/23- sent 10/4


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Anyone else feel like there's a strange number of identical AKV contracts that have gone up for sale recently?  I feel like there's just a ton of 160 point December use year, very stripped.


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$259-$27294-100-VGC-Sep-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 9/9, passed 10/01


----------



## tripphuff

Update: 

tripphuff---$170-$17691-100-PVB-Mar-0/20, 14/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 8/27, passed 10/4


----------



## Bredar4

FINALLY.... 

Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13, passed 10/4


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Bredar4 said:


> FINALLY....
> 
> Bredar4---$119-$14908-120-SSR-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 102/22, 120/23- sent 8/13, passed 10/4


Really good get.


----------



## Ruttangel

CaptainAmerica said:


> Anyone else feel like there's a strange number of identical AKV contracts that have gone up for sale recently?  I feel like there's just a ton of 160 point December use year, very stripped.


I believe that 160 was the min buy in when AKV launched so that’s why it’s so common along with Dec being most common UY.
Also it’s much better value for an owner to sell a stripped contract as well.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Ruttangel said:


> I believe that 160 was the min buy in when AKV launched so that’s why it’s so common along with Dec being most common UY.
> Also it’s much better value for an owner to sell a stripped contract as well.


Have their been any good ROFR data published that dig into some of the variables besides price?  Obviously different groups publish dollar amounts and quantity of ROFR buybacks, but I'd be interested to see how other factors, like use year and points-on-hand factor in.


----------



## Ruttangel

CaptainAmerica said:


> Have their been any good ROFR data published that dig into some of the variables besides price?  Obviously different groups publish dollar amounts and quantity of ROFR buybacks, but I'd be interested to see how other factors, like use year and points-on-hand factor in.


There’s an excellent stat guy who I follow on another site.


----------



## pangyal

Step right up, step right up, get your shiny new thread here!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ctions-formatting-tool.3854913/#post-63424215


----------

